# April Showers please bring us BFPs!



## Jaimie2Eyes

For all the fine ladies that didn't get St. Paddy's Day BFPs, here is our outrageously lucky April thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Hayz9399

I'm due AF 13th April, so fingers crossed for this cycle girlies!! x


----------



## cdejdemommy

Yeah! FX'd for all April testers!!! I'm in my second "official" cycle and hoping to get my BFP in April as well! April is the month Easter is in and the symbol for Easter is the bunny rabbit and the egg, both signs of FERTILITY! So hope that brings us some April BFP LUCK!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Hazy and cdejdemommy!

Tryfor - when you asked about cramps during exercise do you mean menstrual cramps or side stitches from lack of oxygen in your abdominal muscles? I get the latter when I run sometimes...


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh! And LuckyD and Celtic - I spent a semester at the University of Otago in Dunedin - it was a dream come true for me because I had wanted to go to NZ since I was about 10 : )


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls I Ovulate next week will test April 10th! Hoping for April BFP and a Christmas baby!


----------



## xLuciax

cdejdemommy said:


> Yeah! FX'd for all April testers!!! I'm in my second "official" cycle and hoping to get my BFP in April as well! April is the month Easter is in and the symbol for Easter is the bunny rabbit and the egg, both signs of FERTILITY! So hope that brings us some April BFP LUCK!!!

Hey I'm on my 2nd officially cycle too :)


----------



## thisisme

hello all

i too hope for a april :bfp: not sure about havinga baby at xmas tho lol, i already have 2 boys so xmas is a busy time :) but hey beggers cant be choosers, i would ideally want one due around the 17th tho lol.
my OH bday is the 17th and he feels left out as DS1 was born day after my bday and DS2 was born day after OH 1st son from previous. he wants to sharea party too lol


----------



## keyahopes

Hope April's a good month for me too!! Probably will Ov in the next few days, so I can estimate AF due after that :) Fingers toes and eyes crossed for BFP for all of us.


----------



## Nixilix

Cycle 3 for me and just about to ov this weekend! That makes me 1st tester on 5th?? So want a bfp!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi keyahopes, thisisme and lucia! It is nice that we have some ladies testing in early april. I'm ovulating around April Fool's :haha: and if I'm late I'll be testing around Earth Day (fx'd). So we have a nice mix of cycle action here :thumbup:


----------



## xLuciax

good luck ladys!!! hopefully april will be our month


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, Since quite a few of us ladies got AF 2 days early, I am now unsure of my period. When it messes up then it chages cycle days, so now I am unsure. I have to def. use opk's this month so I know! I am assuming between March 31st and April 5th I will O. Sometimes O on CD13, CD16 and CD18, and everything in between! Ha! My AF was heavy for a brief few hours and now it's barely pink CM. I hope she is going to be good to me this month!

Any plans for anyone on BD this cycle? I feel I must be doing something wrong and over the next few months I am going to do research before I take the plunge into my wallet and into the Fertility Doctors Office. I couldv'e went to see the RE 2 months ago when I was referred HOWEVER with due dates being in the winter and around holidays, I can wait!!! LOL :)

Nixlix, have fun BD this weekend!! I just know you'll hit the spot!!! Or I mean, HE will hit the spot!!! :rofl:

:hi: to the rest of you lovely ladies! Let's hope this is the month for us! I really want to have a belly while wearing a pretty sundress like I wear all summer long.....*sigh*


----------



## Tanikit

I should ovulate in 5 or 6 days time, so will be testing April 7/8th. Like you tryforbaby2, I am also going to look into things more closely before going to a fertility specialist - our medical aids do not pay for fertility treatment, so need to make sure I need it first - and number 1 came easily enough so still hoping.

Aiming for a December baby is probably not a bad idea here - we get out hottest weather in February and it would be nice to have a pregnancy over before then as the heat is awful (again beggars can't be choosers so a baby in mid Feb would be equally welcome, but for now Christmas baby here we come)


----------



## CelticNiamh

I made it over:thumbup: busy all ready! 

Good luck every one hmmm a christmas baby how exciteing


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Oh! And LuckyD and Celtic - I spent a semester at the University of Otago in Dunedin - it was a dream come true for me because I had wanted to go to NZ since I was about 10 : )

Cool! Dunedin is party town when all the students are there! Did you have fun? Pretty cold though, huh? There was a study done on the temperature in students houses (which are notoriously old and badly insulated) and it was discovered that in some of the houses if you left the fridge door open it would WARM up the house! :dohh:

Thanks for starting up the new thread! Let's hope the April showers are full of :dust: for all!


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Oh! And LuckyD and Celtic - I spent a semester at the University of Otago in Dunedin - it was a dream come true for me because I had wanted to go to NZ since I was about 10 : )
> 
> Cool! Dunedin is party town when all the students are there! Did you have fun? Pretty cold though, huh? There was a study done on the temperature in students houses (which are notoriously old and badly insulated) and it was discovered that in some of the houses if you left the fridge door open it would WARM up the house! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for starting up the new thread! Let's hope the April showers are full of :dust: for all!Click to expand...

No Way fridge open to get some LOL, although if you pulled it out and stood behind it, you would get warm LOL 

Jaimie beautiful country I loved my stay there.


----------



## LuckyD

thisisme said:


> hello all
> 
> i too hope for a april :bfp: not sure about havinga baby at xmas tho lol, i already have 2 boys so xmas is a busy time :) but hey beggers cant be choosers, i would ideally want one due around the 17th tho lol.
> my OH bday is the 17th and he feels left out as DS1 was born day after my bday and DS2 was born day after OH 1st son from previous. he wants to sharea party too lol

I know what you mean! If I OV when I think I do, if I conceive this cycle it means the baby would be due on Christmas Eve! Would be a lovely Christmas present for us...but I always thought it would be kind of rubbish to have a birthday on Christmas. But I can't say that's going to stop me trying this month..


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Oh! And LuckyD and Celtic - I spent a semester at the University of Otago in Dunedin - it was a dream come true for me because I had wanted to go to NZ since I was about 10 : )
> 
> Cool! Dunedin is party town when all the students are there! Did you have fun? Pretty cold though, huh? There was a study done on the temperature in students houses (which are notoriously old and badly insulated) and it was discovered that in some of the houses if you left the fridge door open it would WARM up the house! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for starting up the new thread! Let's hope the April showers are full of :dust: for all!Click to expand...
> 
> No Way fridge open to get some LOL, although if you pulled it out and stood behind it, you would get warm LOL
> 
> Jaimie beautiful country I loved my stay there.Click to expand...


I know, ridiculous huh? NZ likes to believe it is a tropical island, so none of our houses are very well insulated...no-one seems prepared to admit the fact that it gets bloody cold here sometimes!

CelticNiamh - I answered your charting question in the old St Paddy's Day thread...(just didn't want you to think I was ignoring you :hugs:)


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> Any plans for anyone on BD this cycle? I feel I must be doing something wrong and over the next few months I am going to do research before I take the plunge into my wallet and into the Fertility Doctors Office. I couldv'e went to see the RE 2 months ago when I was referred HOWEVER with due dates being in the winter and around holidays, I can wait!!! LOL :)

Hey Tryfor, we are trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan for our BDing this month...not sure what will happen, but it claims to have a 40% success rate instead of 20%, especially for those who have been pregnant before. I really don't know what to expect, but it kinda feels nice to have a 'plan' and to know when to BD - takes the pressure off a bit I think. :flower:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

LuckyD - Oh man - that is funny about Otago student housing! I was there in the winter but didn't think it was too bad. I am having a grapefruit every morning this cycle to improve my cm. I'm not as well endowed in that department as TryFor is - she has the best cm evah!

TryFor - nice joke about nixilix's spot :rofl: seriously though, I really do think it is important to get a big O when ttc - they've done studies that show the quality of the BD improves your chances :winkwink:

I have no issues with having a Christmas baby! It gets so hot here in the summer that I'd like to give birth before May. Yes, our summer starts in May! It would totally melt a baby :dohh:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

TryFor - love your new pic by the way and hope the opk's pin point your window for you - a five day range (CD 13 - 18) would be too big for me - I'd get tired of BDing REAL QUICK!


----------



## bbdreams

Well, I'll be joining you ladies, if you don't mind. AF just got me today and I am looking forward to a BFP in April!


----------



## LuckyD

bbdreams said:


> Well, I'll be joining you ladies, if you don't mind. AF just got me today and I am looking forward to a BFP in April!

Awww, sorry to hear that bbdreams :hugs:

AF arrived for me yesterday...so we are going to be going through this cycle at the same time :flower:

I have a feeling April Showers are going to be full of :bfp:


----------



## Shey

Im suppose to Ov the 5th of April


----------



## Tanikit

Looks like this will be a nice busy thread - hope there will be lots of BFPs. 

My temp is down and I am feeling better, but now my husband is sick, so hopefully we will all be better before I ovulate.


----------



## Tessa

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> For all the fine ladies that didn't get St. Paddy's Day BFPs, here is our outrageously lucky April thread! :thumbup:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Oh pleeassee, pleeasseee, pleeassee!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## thisisme

i was talking to OH yesterday and he's worried that i will put too much pressure on him to conceive. i really hope i dont, we dont really BD at any particular time we do it as and when we plese, i dont temp or check CM.
i am now taking EPO with the hope that it will increase my EWCM just to give me some idea when i OV but i dont think even then i would do anything diffrent.
i would never demand that now is time to BD if im in the mood or hes in the mood then we'll do it.
im hoping by noy obsessing too much i will get my april :bfp:
but its been a year sinc i came off bcp (i only took this for 2 months) so i think it truelly messed up AF and im hoping its now settling down :)


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls, How are we all today

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend? Anyone o'ing this weekend? Just got a very dark opk. Baby dust to all.

xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:wohoo: Nixilix! Hope you get some quality BDing in this weekend!


----------



## goddess25

I hope this is my month too, its easter and there are signs of fertility, its Earth Day which i love and its also my birthday this month so really hope i see my BFP when i test this month. I am also going to do a fertility spell... hey you got to try everything right.

Good Luck ladies.


----------



## honeybee28

Hey!! af's due for me on wed 24th march but im so sure she'll come im gonna hang around here!! 

HOw is everyone? jaimie, tryfor, you guys ok?

Lucky D we're kinda doing SMEP too, did it for the first time last month. this month, we added the cough medicine too!! oh the joys of ttc!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Honeybee and Goddess! Nice to see you ladies!

Hope the SMEP goes well for LuckyD and Honeybee.

I agree Goddess, lots of good events in April, and your birthday on top of it all! If I'm late I'm not testing till Earth Day 'cause I think it would be rad to get a BFP that day ; )


----------



## thisisme

honey bee..i have to ask ...cough medicine???


----------



## honeybee28

thanks jaimie - fx for you too!!

cough medicine.... ahhhh yess, it sounds a little crazy but i figure it's worth a go! My ewcm is really jelly like,and i think maybe the spermies struggle to swim thru it?!found this on google:

"There's limited medical research to support this idea, but anecdotal evidence suggests that it can help. One ingredient in certain cough medicines, guaifenesin, could help you get pregnant by thinning your cervical mucus, which enables sperm to travel through your cervix and fertilise an egg. 

If you know from using an ovulation predictor kit (OPK) or taking your basal body temperature every morning that you're ovulating, but you don't seem to be producing much wet, slippery, cervical mucus, guaifenesin might help you to get pregnant. You need to know when you're approaching ovulation to take advantage of this recommendation, so keep checking your cervical mucus for any signs that it is getting clearer and slippery and monitor your luteinising hormone (LH) or oestrogen levels using an OPK so that you know when to take the cough medicine. 

How does it work? Guaifenesin, a common ingredient in cough syrups, is an "expectorant". That is, it relieves congestion by helping liquefy mucus in your lungs, allowing you to cough it up. And because it works systemically on all mucus membranes in your body, it can make your cervical mucus wetter, too. 

While you're trying to get pregnant, you shouldn't expose yourself to any drugs unnecessarily, so the trick is to find a cough medicine in which guaifenesin is the only active ingredient. Many cough and cold medicines contain antihistamines that also work systemically in your body but have the reverse effect. They dry up mucus and diminish wet cervical fluid. Other active ingredients to avoid include dextromethorphan (a cough suppressant) and alcohol, so check labels carefully. 

If you're taking the liquid form of guaifenesin, take two teaspoons three times a day around the time of month you're expecting to ovulate. It's best to take it from the first day you notice any type of wetness in your cervical mucus through to when you get any indication of ovulation, be that an LH surge or rise in oestrogen, confirmed by an OPK, or until the day of your change in body temperature if you are charting. That may be for about a week."


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi all :flower:

Good luck to all BD to catch that egg this weekend:dust:

Jaimie2Eyes how are you doing, I feel so sick today only for having AF i would be wondering! Ive slept most of the afternoon. 

Lucky D how are you :flower:

Girls I have to ask what is SMEP:shrug:


Right im off to lie down and hopefully feel better soon


----------



## Butterfly2

Good Luck April Testers :D

7 Cycle TTC


----------



## maaybe2010

I hope this is an outrageously lucky thread :)

I'm pulling all the stops this month!
Ov is around April Fools day 

xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

maaybe2010 said:


> I hope this is an outrageously lucky thread :)
> 
> I'm pulling all the stops this month!
> Ov is around April Fools day
> 
> xx

So is mine! good luck :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Celtic, SMEP means "sperm meets egg plan" I also am trying it this month (like LuckyD) as well. I am going to BD :sex: every other day (hopefully) starting CD10 until I get a positive opk, the BD :sex: that day and two days after, then skip a day to recoup spermies and then the very next day for insurance, in case. Let's hope my DH and I can handle all that BDing since we are a 'young/old married couple' :rofl: We are so busy that we have to make time for :sex:

Jaimie, I find the comment about my CM very nice, thank you! :flower: That is one thing I cannot complain about is my CM. I really would love to take a picture of my fertile CM and post it but I'm afraid people would think it's too gross! Ha! It literally can stretch and not break, at least 4"! Crazy!! I swear it's because of the water I drink, taking vit's and eating veggies! So crazy! Jaimie, I want you to get a bfp soooooo bad!!! And I can believe the summer starts in May, even where I live the summer starts in may. It was 74 degrees today here, beautiful. I love nice weather!!!

I told my husband if I decide to give up ttc, that I want a (.)(.) lift, tummy tuck, light lipo on the thighs, and a convertable! You know what he said (smartass he is!)?, that IF we ever get divorced he would want half of what I had done, such as a (.)!!!! Ahahaha :rofl: What a goofball!!! Gotta love him!

Tanikit, we are in the same boat about RE's. Let's hope we can do this on our own, together, as a ttc family, tat we all are on here! :flow:

Honeybee28!!!! Where the heck have you been?! I have missed you so very much!!!! What's your stradegy for this cycle? 

Good Luck, Butterfly2 to you as well!!! :dust:

LuckyD, thisisme and maaybe2010, how are you ladies? I hope I didn't miss anyone!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw! Sorry you aren't feeling well Celtic! Hope that passes soon. 

My AF is tapering off and I'm feeling pretty good - I usually get bummed a day or two after AF but I just had a good cry when she showed up and renewed my determination not to get too stressed or upset - just to think positive for the next cycle and not get too hung up about any of it!

TryFor - you are a riot - those are some big item tickets if you stop ttc! I hope you don't get to that point though - it would take a ford thunderbird convertable for me to want to give up ttc - and not even that would be able to stop me I bet!

Howdy butterfly and maaybe! Celtic and Maaybe - I hope we don't get fooled by a late AF again!
 



Attached Files:







yft.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 thanks for that :thumbup: that explains a lot :flower: some day I dream of a tummy tuck too LOL

Jaimie2Eyes I hope not that will drive me mad, I don't feel like I am off to a good start though, my temps have not dropped below my cover line from last cycle and actually went really high this morning!

I was so sure I had a kidney infection, horrible pain in my lower back and feeling sick all day yesterday and today, I managed a small breakfast this morning but cant face food now. I'm so tired as well. I went to the doctor and he said no infection and prob just because of AF on day 4??? i never have pain on day 4 now my AF goes light and tapers off to spotting for CD5. I did notice this morning for about an hour it was really heavy and loads of big clots. I think my body is :wacko:


moan over :cry:


----------



## honeybee28

awww celtic, hope you feel better soon!!!

Tryfor!!!!! I missed you tooooo!!! Me and DH were away for our honeymoon, had such an amazing time!!! Im back to work tomorrow and NOT looking forward to it lol. ov'd during the first couple of days away, so af is due mid next week (35/36 day cycle). obviously ive been poas, obviously all bfns, obviously im not confident lol!! 
Just gonna carry on with smep i think. how did you find the softcups? you gonna carry on using them?

xx


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic if I had those symptoms I would do another pregnancy test especially since your temp has not dropped - while your chances of getting a BFP are small, there is a thing called decidual bleeding where it looks like AF but isn't. (Don't want to get your hopes up unneccessarily, but you never know)

I am feeling better after being ill and my libido is starting to rise - now to get my husband in the mood. I should ovulate in the next 3-4 days actually so better get moving with the BDing.

The only thing that would stop me ttc would be getting pregnant and that is IT.


----------



## maaybe2010

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Howdy butterfly and maaybe! Celtic and Maaybe - I hope we don't get fooled by a late AF again!

Hoooowdy :flower:

I hope so too!
I hope we don't get AF at all :thumbup:

xx


----------



## bbdreams

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is feeling well and that AF is not treating you bad like she is me! The pain is pretty bad this month. :( Can't wait until she is gone.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, I am married to one of the most humorous men out there, I HAVE to also be funny at times! I try to find humor to ease the pain of being broken hearted over ttc!! It's not the end of the world, even though it hurts so bad, it's just another hurdle to jump over and it just wasn't meant to be for that month, I suppose!

Tanikit, I don't really want to stop TTC, we were just goofing off to make us feel better about the lack of a baby belly :( 

I think if for some reason I absolutely couldn't have any more kids I would start my mid life crisis early and go wild!!! I just know it! Hawaii, Cancun, Italy, Spain, ....... here we come! LMAO

Honeybee, I am glad to hear you had a wonderful time on your honeymoon! How sweet to being Oing while away from everything! :happydance: I used the softcups three times last cycle CD14, CD16 and CD18 and I 'think' I O'd CD18 based on my opk's, even though AF showed 2 days early. They were so comfortable and easy to use. I am hoping to have :spermy: deposited right into the cup then insert, so I don't lose any. I am again going to use them this cycle too! 

It is so beautiful out and I am so happy to have a wonderful, caring and hard working husband to spend my day with and our little 5 year old love bug who is napping in our bed with the windows open, breeze pouring in and the lullaby of my windchime outside to help her sleep. I am truly blessed with what I already have! :flower: I would love to add to this blessing with another baby. Dear God, do you hear me? Please Please Please....[-o&lt;

CD4 ladies and my stradegy this month is the SMEP, softcups, opk's, and prenatal vitamin and a glass of OJ every morning. Along with that I monitor my CM, CP, I exercise daily, I drink at least 32 Oz. H2O daily, I started eating better a few months ago, switched everything I can to decaf and cut down on decaf products as well. I don't think there is much more I can do! I hope this works!


----------



## Nixilix

OOOhhhh, star of 2ww tomorrow yuk


----------



## kookyklw

Hello! I am due to test on Sunday 18th April, how long away does that seem?! Sure it'll come round soon enough. I am hoping this is our month, I hope that every month though :) x


----------



## Scamp

Can i join? :flower::flower:
I have completely irregular cycles so unsure when i will be ov'ing or when :witch: is due but i'm still hoping for an April BBP
x


----------



## toonlass

I ov'd this weekend & AF is due 4th of April...fingers crossed for an april BFP :D
xxx


----------



## soph77

Can I join this thread too?
I am due to O on 31st March/1st April.
I really hope that April is a lucky month for us, sometimes I can't even put into words how much I ache for another baby.
And it better happen soon or our two will be ready to leave home before we start again with a baby! (well, not really but thats how it feels sometimes!)


----------



## Shopaholic

Hi ladies I'm new, just joined the other day. I'm currently on CD3 of a 25 day cycle... due to O around the end of the month. AF due 13th April.

TBH I'm a bit ambivalent about having a christmas baby, my birthday is at the beginning of Jan and I hate it! No one has any money or inclination to celebrate so soon after new year... But I don't want to stop ttc for 2 months when I've just talked dh into trying for #2...


----------



## bbdreams

Shopaholic said:


> Hi ladies I'm new, just joined the other day. I'm currently on CD3 of a 25 day cycle... due to O around the end of the month. AF due 13th April.
> 
> TBH I'm a bit ambivalent about having a christmas baby, my birthday is at the beginning of Jan and I hate it! No one has any money or inclination to celebrate so soon after new year... But I don't want to stop ttc for 2 months when I've just talked dh into trying for #2...

I hate having a December birthday, but we have been ttc so long and it has been so hard that a December baby would be a tremendous blessing.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit that has crossed my mind, I even considered it this morning but think I will wait and see what tomorrow brings, if I still feel sick, did I mention I had dry retching this morning! I feel a bit better this evening after Ive eaten so tired though. oh the joys! 

Hello to all the new commers:thumbup::flower:


----------



## LuckyD

Hi Ladies!

Hope you are all doing well.

It's Monday morning for me here in NZ, and I have a job interview this afternoon! We have only just moved back to NZ, so are still getting our lives sorted out here. It is kinda grey and rainy - but hey, April showers right? If it brings me a BFP then I don't care if it rains every day!

I am currently on CD4 and waiting for my new presents in the mail today - pre-seed and OPKs, neither of which I have used before. Exciting!

honeybee28 and tryforbaby2 - so excited you guys are trying SMEP too! I like the idea of having a 'plan' - I think I have already said this but there is so much in TTC that is completely out of our control, so it feels sort of nice to have sort of plan to focus on.

Nixilix - good luck with the TWW - let us know how you are doing!

Celtic - hope you are feeling better honey! That sounds like no fun at all.

bbdreams - I hear you about waiting for AF to be gone...wish she would leave already!

Jamie - glad you are feeling good and positive and determined for this cycle. As we would say in New Zealand, 'Kia Kaha' (it means 'stay strong' in Maori).

Hello to all the new people on this thread! Hope you are doing well and big huge :dust: to all of you!!!!


----------



## dreamofabean

toonlass same here! Had positive opks today and yesterday, will see what tomorrow brings!! LP last month was 12 days so will test on the 4th!! x


----------



## LuckyD

P.S. - bbdreams - when I wrote your name before I wrote it as 'bddreams' instead of 'bbdreams' - kind of a different message if you write it that way! :haha:


----------



## bbdreams

LuckyD said:


> P.S. - bbdreams - when I wrote your name before I wrote it as 'bddreams' instead of 'bbdreams' - kind of a different message if you write it that way! :haha:

Ha! LOL...I needed a laugh anyway. :winkwink: I have decided to try SMEP this month, too. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## Nibbler

Hiya girls :hi: Can I join? I am on CD9 today, usually O around CD17-19. Already TTC #1 for 12 months. 

How's everyone doing? I would really love an April BFP. Would be the best ever X'mas Present!


----------



## KiKi.Loca

Hi Ladies, I would like to join, please?:flower:

I'm only CD4 right now & April = 7th month TTC.
fx'd tight this is the month for all of us...I for one won't mind an XMAS :baby:
I just want my :bfp: already!

Per BABYMED, I should ovulate 4/9 & AF due 4/23


----------



## goddess25

This is CD4 for me too... never quite sure when i OV and Af will arrive CD27-30 ish...there are lots of us here to give support, i really really hope this is the month a little Christmas baby would be just perfect.


----------



## Tanikit

Hi and welcome to all the new people on here - hope we get a lot of BFPs here. Speaking of April showers it seems we are finally moving into autumn here and the showers and storms seem to be stopping for which I am rather grateful.

CD10 today and I have had a huge temp drop which is two days early for me (my temp usually drops like this on CD12) so maybe I will ovulate early this month.

Celtic how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Hi and welcome to all the new people on here - hope we get a lot of BFPs here. Speaking of April showers it seems we are finally moving into autumn here and the showers and storms seem to be stopping for which I am rather grateful.
> 
> CD10 today and I have had a huge temp drop which is two days early for me (my temp usually drops like this on CD12) so maybe I will ovulate early this month.
> 
> Celtic how are you feeling this morning?

A lot better than yesterday :happydance: slept great last night as well woke an hour late for temp :dohh: I decided against adjusting it and just noted the time instead. 

Good luck BD :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jamimie, love the car pic and the dream along with it! I told DH yesterday that along with my early mid life crisis, that he can get a motorcycle, oooH HOTTTT! :haha:

CD5 and still plenty of af left. booo! Just want her out already! How are you?

Welcome new ladies :dust:

How is everyone?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

TryFor - my DH already has a 2003 anniversary edition Harley and we LOVE it! Harleys are also called "the world's most expensive vibrator":blush: Bwhahaha! That cracks me up!

Welcome newer ladies :flower: Good luck to every one ovulating this week :flower:

Hope you feel better soon Tanikit - glad to hear the weather is getting better there!

Thanks for the Maori encouragement LuckyD! LOVE that!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

whoops - meant to say hope you feel better soon Celtic : )


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I am with you Nibbler - this is my 11th cycle of TTC#1. At my annual exam on Tuesday I'm going to ask if we need to start seeing fertility specialists...hope this is our month hon!


----------



## honeybee28

Hey!!! Well CD33 12dpo, im an emotional wreck with sore boobs, cramps, and light pink spotting. think it's fair to say the stupid witch must be on her way!!!

Im good thanks tryfor, how are you? how's everyone else?

I have a bit of a dilema.....im really not happy at my current job, and if ttc is going to take a long time, i wanna change jobs. but if i leave then get preggars in the next couple of months, obviously i wont get maternity pay. dont wanna stop ttc. hate my current job. dunno what to doooooooo!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh no, Honeybee! I don't know what to say! Now this is just a suggestion that I am thinking if I were you. If I hated my job that much (like I did at my last job towards the end before I moved) I would look for another job, fresh start and try to be happy. There is no need to be stressed because of hating your job AND bacause of TTC. It makes for one heck of a depressing month every month. Crappy job and no bfp....However, I would weigh all of my options and possibly look for other jobs that compensate in other ways. No company I have ever worked for offers maternity pay; It's either 12 weeks unpaid maternity leave or leave your job. I was fortuante enough, along with both of my sister-in-law's, that with our first pregnancies we were able to get laid off and collect for 6 months. I was getting laid off either way because of the season and because of the companies downfall. But their companies did it to be nice, they do not do it anymore. Tough situation, but in my opinion, if it were me, I would want to be happy first.
Good luck!!!

Jaimie, the weather stinks here! I guess it's only fair enough since we had beautiful sunshine for quite awhile! I still have all the windows open, the fans on, lights out and candles lit while letting the crisp fresh air in! I love it either way! 

Nibbler, :hi: and of course you can join, right jaimie? No need to ask the room is always open! :hugs: Jaimie is on cycle 11, I am on cycle 8, honeybee is on cycle 4, I believe (correct me if I am wrong honeybee). I was half-opposed to another Christmas baby, but as my whole family says, I am destined to have all Christmas babies!! Beggers can't be choosy, so I'll take it with wide open arms (and legs, of course! :rofl:)

AFM (as for me) I am CD5 and I am getting a slight headache and I'm pretty tired. Must be all the rain today! I am getting my plan together for BD this month. Does anyone know what can make sprem more plentiful and healthy? My DH is already taking a mens multi-vit and he exercises, he doesn't drink or smoke or drink coffee. He does drink green tea though. I heard it's not good while TTC, does that mean for women or men or both? I hope he can handle all the BDing I 'would like' to do this month. Now on the other hand, that's if I can even make myself BD that much. We will see. I wonder if I should buy "horny" pills for me and him! :rofl: Just Kidding, but it sure would make it easier to actually be in the mood every day during the SMEP!

Well enough of my crazy antics! Going to call my love and see what time he will be home for dinner!


----------



## honeybee28

yeah im on cycle 4 at the moment, 2nd cycle of smep. af due wed/thurs!!

ahhh see things are a bit different in england. by law your employer has to give you 90% of your salary for the first 6 weeks i think, then £120 or something a week thereafter for 6 months i think. but you have to be with the same employer for a few months before you get pregnant to qualify.
ive been job hunting this evening but it's slim pickings out there!! Guess I'll have to keep my fingers crossed. 
Like you, i think i'm destined for a christmas bub too!! Not ideal, but i'd be over the flipping moon whenever i get a bfp. pleeeease god let it be soon!! Im so broody it's driving me crazy!! 
im not sure about green tea for men? I doubt it can do much harm but i dont know for sure! Im not sure what is good for the spermies, i should do some research!!


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls :hi: 

I have been TTC#1 for a year now and think I am on cycle 11... coz my cycles are longer than 30 days usually. I am CD10 today and really hoping I will get that BFP this cycle! I actually have no preference as in what time of the year to have my baby as long as I am able to have one :blush:

Hope this will be our lucky month :dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> yeah im on cycle 4 at the moment, 2nd cycle of smep. af due wed/thurs!!
> 
> ahhh see things are a bit different in england. by law your employer has to give you 90% of your salary for the first 6 weeks i think, then £120 or something a week thereafter for 6 months i think. but you have to be with the same employer for a few months before you get pregnant to qualify.
> ive been job hunting this evening but it's slim pickings out there!! Guess I'll have to keep my fingers crossed.
> Like you, i think i'm destined for a christmas bub too!! Not ideal, but i'd be over the flipping moon whenever i get a bfp. pleeeease god let it be soon!! Im so broody it's driving me crazy!!
> im not sure about green tea for men? I doubt it can do much harm but i dont know for sure! Im not sure what is good for the spermies, i should do some research!!

the decision is all yours! Thats a tough one to make. We don't get an option like that over here!!! 

I'll take whatever I can get for a baby!! Preferably give me a bfp now!!! Ideally we started trying last summer so we can have a spring baby. But my sister in law thinks I will be due between Christmas and the last week of january 2011. Which means I'd have to get pregnant this cycle or next. Of course I want it sooner than later!!! 

I hope the witch isn't coming for you! How has the pink spotting been?

Nibbler, woot woot! when are you due to O?
Well,


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey HoneyBee - the way I see it maternity leave for a baby is a potential problem and not liking your job is a definite, current problem. So I would work on finding something you like and continue to hope that the baby will come and you'll have all the resources you need for it : )

Woa - you left us hanging there TryFor : ) hee! I spontaneously end messages all the time.

At this point, I am totally not fussed about when the birthday will be I just want a BFP (yea! that rhymes!)

FX'd ladies!


----------



## Nibbler

Honeybee: Do you mind me asking what you dislike most about your current job? I am more or less in a similar situation. I don't really look forward to my work in the morning... I kind of have to try to stick it out coz it does pay OK and my boss is very accomodating ie I can have very flexible hours. 

Tryforbaby2: I should O around CD17-19. Never too sure so have to do my OPKs. Will try SMEP this month :) What about you?

Jaimie: Fingers crossed! :dust: to us all!

Are any of you ladies going to do things differently this month?


----------



## LuckyD

I am kind of in the same situation...I have just moved back to NZ so don't have a job yet..I had an interview yesterday but not sure what my chances are like...I just feel weird applying for jobs when I hope to be pregnant soon. I know that it may take a while longer and I shouldn't put my life on hold 'just in case', and I also know that is actually illegal for an employer not to employ someone on the grounds of them being pregnant...but I still feel like I am being a bit untruthful, or kind of sneaky, which I don't like. But what else can I do?

I would say if you are that unhappy in your job it is worth looking into different options...I don't know, maybe that's just me - but when I hate my job I hate everything - it is such a big part of our lives (unfortunately) so if you are having a bad time there it has a big effect.

Things I am doing different this month: Sperm Meets Egg Plan, OPKs and Pre-seed. Will see how it goes!

Hope you are all doing well today xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies can I join you with some April BFPs?? 
I am still waiting for this cycle to end and should be getting Af around the 30th of March. Dh and I took a break this month but will be back in full swing once it is time next month. The stress got to us after 10 cycles of ttc after my tubal reversal. I should O around the 10/11 of April and will be using the smep along with preseed and softcups. I use opks but not temp and thinking about it as well but worried it will overwhelm me more. Not sure yet. I am a worrier. I am also going to be quiting my job at the end of April so getting a BFP would be a great bonus!!:) God bless and sticky baby dust to all!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey HoneyBee - the way I see it maternity leave for a baby is a potential problem and not liking your job is a definite, current problem. So I would work on finding something you like and continue to hope that the baby will come and you'll have all the resources you need for it : )
> 
> Woa - you left us hanging there TryFor : ) hee! I spontaneously end messages all the time.
> 
> At this point, I am totally not fussed about when the birthday will be I just want a BFP (yea! that rhymes!)
> 
> FX'd ladies!

My computer is acting up! :growlmad: I had no idea I cut it off, I'm sorry Ladies! Unfortunatly I do not remember what I was supposed to say on that post! Ha! Love the rhyming!!! 

Nibbler, I am CD5 now and usually O around CD18 but since AF came 2 days early I am assuming my cycle will change (for now) to a 30 day cycle and I 'may' O CD16, but I won't know for sure until I start my opk's at CD10. Good Luck BD, :dust:

The only thing I am going to do different this month is the SMEP along with my other list of tricks!!!

DD is tired and I need to get her into bed. Goodnight All!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hello every one :wave:

Thanks for the well wishes so far feel a bit better this morning, thought the same yesterday morning and was feeling awful all day yesterday again :cry: pain is gone in my lower back so that's good AF is just over as well :happydance: but still feeling sick! DH is not well and some of my boys are feeling under the weather as well so have a feeling it some type of virus it better go I have plans LOL.

I got my last BFP on new years eve it was a good month TTC as Christmas took my mind off it.

welcome to every one new:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor meant to add I have read green tea is good for TTC as it helps increase EWCM (Green tea contains chemicals which are antioxidants. We hope by drinking a cup or two every day to ensure a healthy egg and embryo. Green tea contains very little caffeine.https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/faqsTC.htm#q12 ) may be it would ensure healthy Sperm production for the same reasons. I would say protien also read coenzyme Q10 is very good for men it improves sperm movement, from what I am reading though its for men with fertility issues, but it is also antioxidant which is good as well flushing out all the nasties that build up in our bodies. https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/news/20040112/coenzyme-q10-helps-sperm-movement

:flower:


----------



## Nixilix

Well 2dpo and mild cramping. Nothing else to report!! Xx hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> Well 2dpo and mild cramping. Nothing else to report!! Xx hope everyone is ok!!

FX :flower:


----------



## emilyandkai

Hi all, can i join you?
This is cycle 1 ttc number 2 for me. I'm not sure when I ov'ed because havent used opks or anything this month, judging by ov pain and cm i would guess 16th march. we b'ed on pm of the 13th and on the 17th only so not in with much of a chance this month I dont think.

I have ordered a bbt therm and opks for next month so I am well and truely jumping on board!


----------



## emilyandkai

Forgot to add also we would LOVE a xmas baby! we lost my dad 22nd dec so xmas is abit of a crummy time for us.... that would be the best present!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hi EmilyandKai! I lost my Dad at the end of March in 2006. I'm hoping that the anniversary, which is happening around my ov window, will be good for us. I think it would be lovely to add something positive to that anniversary. I'm so sorry for your loss, losing a parent is so hard.

Hope you are really, truly feeling better today Celtic! It is time for that bug to leave your family alone...

LuckyD - what a lovely profile pic! You and your DH are going to have gorgeous babies : ) I can just smell the sheep in the distance ; P Just teasing! I actually really like the way sheep smell - it was the stench of the industrial wool processing that wasn't too pleasant!

I don't think there is anything deceitful about looking for a job when you are ttc. I din't think it is something you have to admit to your employer - just be clear on what the maternity policy is. Unfortunately it could take a long time to get knocked up. It took me a year to find this job, then I waited until I had been working a full year to start trying and now it has been nearly another year and I'm worried I waited too long!

LuckyD - I hope you find something you like. To the ladies that are thinking about looking - I hope you find something better!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

You rounded the corner on this cycle Nixilix! Wahoo! It will be fun to stalk your chart while I'm waiting to ov : )


----------



## Ejay

would love to join the April thread. am currently CD2, looks like OH and I will be BDing like easter bunnies this cycle.


----------



## Tanikit

Also just waiting to ovulate and I am feeling a bit down this cycle - maybe cause it has been going on for a while now. I actually don't feel like BDing which is very rare for me around this stage in my cycle (I usually get greatly increased libido) 

The other thing that is worrying me is if I ovualte early (as in today based on the temp drop yesterday) then I would start AF on Easter and I get severe PMDD so usually that day is the day I need to stay away from everyone - how would I celebrate Easter if I need to stay away from everyone? Of course if I got pregnant then that would be fantastic. Hmm, not in a good space today.

Nixlix will also be stalking your chart as you lead us into the 2ww.


----------



## Nixilix

Oooooh chart stalkers i love it. Ignore sat and sunday temps as took them after trip to toilet and a stint laying in bed awake. so annoyed with myself but the temp lady is so loud!!!

Hope all is well, haven't caught up on pages yet and off out so will speak later... xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit oh hugs hun, its hard work TTC and seeing nothing from it:hugs::hugs: do you take any supplements at all Ive read EPO is good for PMS ( I normally get a some as well but noticed none this cycle) or look for a supplement called Multi Maca taken by native Indians but it works at balancing out the hormones helps with all of that as well. I took it after DS2 had some PND.

Jaimie2Eyes good news Im feeling much better tonight :happydance: my poor DS2 and DD have a bad dose of the runs though :wacko: felt so sorry for DS2 s as he was so worried he would poo his bed in his sleep he is very bad. plus he is so hungry and it his birthday!!! feel so mean telling him he cant eat any thing! at least I can BF DD :flower:

LuckyD good morning how your day starting today :flower:

how is every one else doing :flower:


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh thanks for your advice guys, you're right, i need to find a new job. nibbler, its just so repetitive - i work for financial advisers and write reports for them. it's the same old every day, ive been doing it for too long. im going to look for a job in a school i think, admin or something, so i can have longer holidays moihahaha. 
i really dont know what i'd do without you guys. you're the best. i just wish you could tell me when i'll get my bfp...!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

oh and yeah tryfor, still pink spotting and bfn this morn. 13 dpo - witch'll be here tomorrow for sure.xx


----------



## LuckyD

Good Morning Everyone!

Hope everyone is doing well today. It's so funny being in a different time zone - I wake up in the morning and there is always heaps to catch up on here! 

Celtic - glad to hear you are feeling better, but sorry your family are unwell! And on your DS's birthday! Awwww....:sad1:

Nixilix - hope the 2WW isn't driving you crazy yet!

Hi Ejay! :hi:

Tanikit - sorry you are not feeling so good :hugs: hope things start to improve soon!

honeybee - sorry about :witch:'s imminent arrival...hope you are doing ok xx

Jaimie - funnily enough, that photo was taken in your country, not mine! It's the site of Woodstock, in upstate New York. We did a big US road trip last year - spent three months living in a van and drove from California to New York - it was amazing! The US is so beautiful, and varied, and everyone was so nice to us. Loved it! :flower:

Hi tryfor! Hope you are doing well today.

Hi everyone else that has joined the thread! Looking forward to being on the April Showers journey with you all! :hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

How is everyone today? Well, I hope. That is awesome LuckyD that you drove from California to New York...I would love to do that some day. Today was a blah day for me today....I am going to get blood work done in the morning to see if I am a diabetic...and that is really bothering me. Plus, I think that a fourth coworker of mine that I am close with is pregnant.... I am happy for her, but when I hear everyone else getting their BFP's and see their bumps it makes me sad. :(


----------



## LuckyD

bbdreams said:


> How is everyone today? Well, I hope. That is awesome LuckyD that you drove from California to New York...I would love to do that some day. Today was a blah day for me today....I am going to get blood work done in the morning to see if I am a diabetic...and that is really bothering me. Plus, I think that a fourth coworker of mine that I am close with is pregnant.... I am happy for her, but when I hear everyone else getting their BFP's and see their bumps it makes me sad. :(

So sorry it's a blah day for you bbdreams :hugs:

Good luck for the blood tests - I'm not surprised that is really bothering you. Hope you get the results you want xx

And on top of all that, another pregnant co-worker...some days are just not much fun. Sending you lots of hugs and hope things improve soon :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Honeybee sorry that :witch: seems to be arriving. 

I feel slightly better this morning. I am taking some supplements but they do not help with this type of PMDD - I should be on an antidepressant, but I am also bipolar so antidepressants aren't a good idea. Mostly I just stay away from people as much as I can that day and then hopefully feel better in a day or two. Seems I will be due after Easter now, so that is a relief. 

bbdreams good luck for the blood tests. I am diabetic and it is manageable, but obviously I hope your tests come back good.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit yay on AF (which wont come) being due after Easter so at least you can enjoy your day :flower: blood sugars is one thing I have to keep an eye on also. I normally get GD as soon as I'm pregnant. it comes on very early I get all the lovely symptoms on top of MS in the first 3 months. do you have to check your Blood sugars. just wondering what they need to be fasting and after you eat. I'm glad you are feeling better :hugs:

LuckyD with that beautiful long hair you have a very Irish look about you :winkwink: we are all better today :happydance: so going to treat DS2 to his favourite Ice cream

Honeybee sorry that :witch:seems to be arriving

bbdreams hard some times to hear some one is pregnant :hugs:good luck with the GTT I hope they come back OK, are you having signs you may be

Ejay whoo hoo I like it :flower:

Nixilix mine is as well LOL :winkwink:

Hello to every one else


----------



## Ejay

Good morning everyone.
CelticNiamh - thought about changing my avatar to luved up bunnies :haha:

LuckyD - Hiya hope you are doing good today. Forgot to say the pic is great. I used to live in California, absolutely loved it and still go back nearly every year to stay with friends.

I know what you mean about catching up with the board, so many people and so may posts :wacko:

bbdreams - :hugs:

lots of :hugs: for everyone.

I ordered OPK off ebay last night so it should be here over the next couple of days ready for ttc cycle #8


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic - they want my sugars between 4-8 (not sure what that is in the american standard) but they also say they do not want them to rise more than 2mmol after a meal. I am struggling more with really low sugar levels now (this woman thought I was about to faint when I walked home from the shops today because my sugars had gone too low - shame she was very sweet and helpful but didn't know exactly what she was trying to help and I couldn't tell her right then. Wow how many of your pregnancies did you deal with GD then? I live with it all my life, so its not too much of a change, but it must be for you.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya Can I join too please?

Im on cycle day 14 seem to have some EWCM but cm goes from dry to wet at different times of the day no matter how much water I drink so think will start preseed if dont get BFP. AF due 07/04/10 so will test on the 8th. FX for BFP for everyone blah to 2ww always takes so long


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is funny about the picture LuckyD! I went to grad school just a couple of hours from woodstock and have spent lots of time in that area, it is gorgeous. It is fantastic that you drove across the U.S.!

bbdreams - I hear ya on the women getting pregnant all around us. Most of the time it definitely bums me out but when I'm in better spirits I imagine those belly bumps and cute babies are throwing baby dust my way : )


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hope you are doing alright honeybee - I hate those days where I expect AF to show any minute. Lots of virtual support coming your way!


----------



## honeybee28

aww thanks jaimie and everyone else for your support!! She still hasnt shown properly but my cm now has red spotting in it when i check my cp. it's so annoying. ive got awful pmt i just want her to hurry up and get it out of the way already! grrrrrr

Hope you girlies have all had/having a super day. we're having building work done at the moment and i came home to see my bedroom covered in a thick layer of dust, mmmm that helped my mood NOT!!!

xx


----------



## Tanikit

Aww honeybee - it is awful waiting for AF to show. Hope you feel better soon and good luck for the next cycle.

Should ovulate today or tomorrow and then can join some of you in the 2ww. I am due to start a new job after Easter so while its perhaps not the best timing I think it would be a great present to start this job knowing a baby is on the way.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girlies! How are we all!!


----------



## honeybee28

SHE JUST GOT ME!!!!!!! gahhhhh i HATE her!!! I know it's only been 4 cycles, but will i ever get my bfp!? I dont like the waiting.

But other than that nixilix im good thanks!! How are you? And everyone else?

CD 1, 16 days til ov!!!!!


----------



## bbdreams

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> That is funny about the picture LuckyD! I went to grad school just a couple of hours from woodstock and have spent lots of time in that area, it is gorgeous. It is fantastic that you drove across the U.S.!
> 
> bbdreams - I hear ya on the women getting pregnant all around us. Most of the time it definitely bums me out but when I'm in better spirits I imagine those belly bumps and cute babies are throwing baby dust my way : )

That is a better way to look at it...I will try to look at it that way from now on.


----------



## Nixilix

oh honeybee, im sorry she got you. old witch. hope you are ok xx


----------



## honeybee28

thx nixilix, i'll be ok in a few days. hope you're doing ok? i hope we get loads of bfps on here, we'll have loads of little christmas bubbas how cute!!


----------



## Nixilix

i wish! Im 3dpo and man its dragging. im refusing to test unless af has not arrived. so only got 1 hpt in house. Ask me in a week if its still in tack! how long are your cycles? are you regular?


----------



## honeybee28

im not sure whats worse, the 2ww, or the wait to ovulate!! both pretty bad.
my cycles are generally 31 days, but recently every other cycle seems to be a bit longer. they longer ones are 38 days but this last cycle was 35 days. so im thinking this will be a 31 day cycle!!
how about you?


----------



## Nixilix

26 days sometimes goes into the 27th so well say 26.5!!

Thats the only thing that keeps me going that least i have quick cycles and think i o each one. My temp always rises so assuming i am o'ing!

Just sitting here with funny cramps that no doubt i always get but now they are a "symptom" ahahaa


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'm with you nixilix - no more testing until I'm several days late, past my longest cycle. I REALLY don't want to get caught up in my symptoms during the 2ww either!

My DH is going to get a SA next week - that is what my gynie suggested we do after nearly a year of trying. She said "you aren't at the last possible moment to get pregnant, but there is no sense in fooling around anymore". I agree! No more fooling around! Ha!


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls :hi: Didn't log in at all yesterday. How's everyone doing? I have flu at the moment. Fever seems to be finished but I think it will mess up my cycle :hissy: I was sick in January and I ovulated super late. And I was too sick to start my acupunture sessions for this cycle 2 days ago :nope: So no acupuncture this cycle at all :growlmad:

Honeybee: Sorry the :witch: got you. Hope you will catch the Easter :bunny: and have a lovely :BFP: for April! And GL job hunting. I am not as brave as you. Even though I would love to find a new job. I am too afraid to change at the moment. We are finally where we want to be in order to try for a family. I am just too much a coward to change things :nope:

Hope everyone is doing OK and here is lots of baby dust for all of us:
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Tanikit

Nixlix I think I am joining you in the 2ww now - temp spike today but won't get crosshairs for another 2 days.Like you I also have short cycles - plenty of chances, and they have all seemed ovulatory so far.

I think I will wait til 1 day before AF is due to test because by then I should know. Its so tempting though to test early but the BFNs are very misery-inducing though.


----------



## Nixilix

I agree, it's hard seeing bfn and this is only cycle 3 for me! All we can do is stay positive!!

Lots of us going in tww yay!! 4dpo and nothing really just
mild cramps x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi, 

How is everyone - Im 1dpo so let the dreaded 2ww commence! Ugh its so long and boring. 

Honeybee so sorry AF got you.

Im going to try not to test until Im late if I am late. Yeah even one month is such a long time but I guess we need to PMA to stay sane!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Congrats on rounding the ov corner Tanikit and Wantingagirl! Hope the 2ww isn't too miserable for you.

I've had the same temp for the past 3 days :wacko: nothing very entertaining here!


----------



## Tanikit

I've been irritable again today - I think its a reaction to lowered estrogen and the appearance of the ever-painful progesterone. Lol or it could just be that I am tired, but it seems to be happening every cycle just after ovulation. Hopefully this will settle down in the next day or 2 - I feel like my cycles and hormones rule my life, never mind the 2ww which is enough to make us all crazy.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I hear ya on the hormones - I think that since I've been paying more attention to my cycles while ttc they've become more intense.


----------



## honeybee28

nixilix you're so lucky to have short cycles!!!

Thanks wanting and nibbler!! Im feeling loads happier today thankfully, had such evil pmt the last few days. Ive decided to go easy on the job hunting though. ive decided to get pregnant this month instead lol. PMA and all that!!

Tanikit - hope you're ok, i really hate mood swings!!

Jaimie, soph, tryfor, and everyone else, hi!! How are you all?!


----------



## Tanikit

Honeybee the short cycles are nice in that you can try so many times in a short time. (My cycles are 22-26 days long) At the same time it means AF arrives a lot and when I am being irrational I sometimes wonder if my eggs will run out before I get to have another child. Glad you are feeling better today and hope you get your BFP this cycle.

Hope everyone is ok - should be a lot of people heading towards ovulation and the 2ww right now. Hoping this is our cycle.


----------



## soph77

Hi Honey! Feeling good today, sooooooooo looking forward to the weekend. Getting my hair done tomorrow morning (no more grey!) and we are spending the night at Tyalgum which is a sleepy like rainforesty town an hour from here, where we were going to get married before we decided to get married in Thailand, so that will be nice and romantic - apart from having the kids with us! and one of Dave mates!


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls :hi: Sore throat! :growlmad: Still very bad sore throat today!! :sick: Think the flu will make this cycle wonky... CD13 and not a hint of a second line on OPK :shrug:

Honeybee: I am loving your plan of getting pregnant this month!! Can you take me along please? :haha:

Tanikit: I agree that short cycle is better! I have unforunately longer cycle, at the moment seemed to be around 31 days but can be up to 37! Long wait for O! I am so impatient :shrug:

:dust: to everyone! And weekend will be here soon YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> I hear ya on the hormones - I think that since I've been paying more attention to my cycles while ttc they've become more intense.

TOTALLY agree! So many times in the last few months my OH has asked me if I am ok....and I have said, 'yeah, I think I'm just hormonal'. He was like 'um, it seems like you are always hormonal..' - it's been my answer for everything recently. BUT it really feels like I have noticed how much hormones affect my mood since TTC. Either that or it's just my excuse to be a bitch.

CD8 for me today!! I am doing the SMEP so that means today is the first day to BD. Hurrah, so happy that it is time for some action - sooooo boring waiting to finish AF....

Hope everyone is doing well....looks like quite a few will be heading into the 2WW in a while...looking forward to chatting with you all throughout that frustrating time..

xx


----------



## honeybee28

nibbler im the same, normally 31 days but up to 37 days. excellent are you gonna get preggars this month too? fabo, we can be bump buddies lol!!! hope you feel better soon and you ov soon.

lucky- cd 8 eh, you're getting there. im only on cd 2!!

hey soph! you've got a great weekend planned! Thailand wow, we considered that but chose mexico in the end. LOVED the beach wedding thing, it was heaven.

we're visiting friends this weekend and i plan to drink a lot of wine yey!!

thanks tanikit - hope you get your bfp too. hope we all do!! Wouldnt that be amazing.

hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to a fun weekend!!!!xx


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> hey soph! you've got a great weekend planned! Thailand wow, we considered that but chose mexico in the end. LOVED the beach wedding thing, it was heaven.


Oooh, where in Mexico did you get married? We were just there in December - I loved it!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Woohoo Jaimie and LuckyD, we are all CD8! Yay! I am starting my smep tonight also, and over the weekend we will be home visiting relatives so we will be sneaky about :sex:! I told DH that I shouldn't be on top so much anymore during the ttc time and he laughed at me! :haha: I told him it's probably not helping and he continued to laugh at me and then said "why because of gravity?" lmao (he heard that in the movie 'knocked up' so ever since then he teases me about it!) Oh sheesh! :dohh:

Woohoo, CD9 tomorrow, I hope all this spotting will be done by then....its driving me nuts! Well ladies I am exhausted, I won't be on much tomorrow or over the weekend since I will be away!!! I'll try and pop in! have a good weekend all! :flower: I know I will! :winkwink:

Oh and honeybee, I also will be having my fill to drink this weekend also. Meeting friends at the bar who I haven't seen in a year!!! :drunk:


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> Woohoo Jaimie and LuckyD, we are all CD8! Yay! I am starting my smep tonight also, and over the weekend we will be home visiting relatives so we will be sneaky about :sex:! I told DH that I shouldn't be on top so much anymore during the ttc time and he laughed at me! :haha: I told him it's probably not helping and he continued to laugh at me and then said "why because of gravity?" lmao (he heard that in the movie 'knocked up' so ever since then he teases me about it!) Oh sheesh! :dohh:
> 
> Woohoo, CD9 tomorrow, I hope all this spotting will be done by then....its driving me nuts! Well ladies I am exhausted, I won't be on much tomorrow or over the weekend since I will be away!!! I'll try and pop in! have a good weekend all! :flower: I know I will! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh and honeybee, I also will be having my fill to drink this weekend also. Meeting friends at the bar who I haven't seen in a year!!! :drunk:

Hurrah for CD8!! It feels like it's been a really long wait...

Have a great time away...it makes me laugh how you are always around your relatives when you are BDing, or when AF is due...good timing!

Good luck with all the :sex:

xx


----------



## goddess25

CD8 for me too today... dont have too much news. Tomorrow will be the end of my first full week at work since my mat leave ended and I am so looking forward to it, its a huge adjustment and I am still having a bit of a cry each night as i miss my little boy so much. This working full time is not for me, i am missing out on so much but on the up side i am so looking forward to the weekend, i cant wait to get Euan up in the morning and give him his breakfast and other stuff.

DO you all know when you OV? I have no idea my temps dont change so i generally go on CM although my previous cycles i have been preg We BD cd8,10,12,14,16,18 and it has worked 3 times. I am too tired for today and i have it in my head that if i miss today then maybe i am missing this month too.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## Tanikit

Goddess I hear you on the work issue - I go back 6 April after a 4 month break and I am not looking forward to it - maybe I can start work with a BFP - not sure they'd be impressed, but that is tough. Everytime I have worked since my DD was born I have missed her like anything and felt like I should be at home with her.

Tryforbaby2 hope you have a great weekend and can sneak in the BDing. And tell your OH - yes because of gravity :) Ask him if he'd rather BD on the moon (hmm, thinking about that, it might not work either lol)

2dpo for me today and not noticing anything - its way too early to ss. Should get crosshairs tomorrow.


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah Tanikit and Jaimie2Eyes, I get the pains for a good 2-3 days after OV. I joke to my hubby I get pain for AF, then I get pain when egg maturing, pain when it pops for a few days then pains when SS which leads to nothing haha

Honeybee I am glad you are feeling better Im like that first few days of AF then I get PMA

haha... sophia that was funny. Think Daves mate may ruin the atmosphere. I dont mean that in a bad way lol... but gosh im jealous I live in Scotland and it always rains!!!

Im good Tanikit just wondering what the 2ww will bring. Seen my mate yesterday she has an ickle bump goodness im jealous haha and my sis had her scan yesterday she is 14 weeks today so happy for her but jealous at the same time and this time I havent told her or anyone im ttc 

Hey Nibbler I hope that you feel better soon it sucks I had the cold all last week 

Hi LuckyD good to see you im 1dpo and already impatient lol

Tryforbaby2 - hehe OH are so funny, Have a good weekend and have lots of fun!!! yummy drink I would love a large glass of wine obviously not right now since its only 9am!

That does suck goddess25 but yes it will work out good and im exactly the same so heart renching to say goodbye but so excited when you get home. I guess you just have to work or how can we pay for things. Im sure your bedding will work out fine as spermies live in their for a while and only takes one, Im like that too tho and keeping FX for you and everyone else


----------



## CelticNiamh

Cycle day 9 today and temps taken a bit of a drop may be back to normal hope so and I hope they behave LOL 

hope every one has a great weekend :winkwink::winkwink: I know what your doing :happydance::flower:




wantingagirl are you swaying at all!


----------



## lgabell

...Turns out to be my BFP too! I'm due AF on 3rd April and I'm off on holiday to France for a week then, so I'm hoping it turns out to be a "Family" holiday!

Keep your fingers crossed!

Love and Babydust,

Louise x


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo Jaimie and LuckyD, we are all CD8! Yay! I am starting my smep tonight also, and over the weekend we will be home visiting relatives so we will be sneaky about :sex:! I told DH that I shouldn't be on top so much anymore during the ttc time and he laughed at me! :haha: I told him it's probably not helping and he continued to laugh at me and then said "why because of gravity?" lmao (he heard that in the movie 'knocked up' so ever since then he teases me about it!) Oh sheesh! :dohh:
> 
> Woohoo, CD9 tomorrow, I hope all this spotting will be done by then....its driving me nuts! Well ladies I am exhausted, I won't be on much tomorrow or over the weekend since I will be away!!! I'll try and pop in! have a good weekend all! :flower: I know I will! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh and honeybee, I also will be having my fill to drink this weekend also. Meeting friends at the bar who I haven't seen in a year!!! :drunk:
> 
> Hurrah for CD8!! It feels like it's been a really long wait...
> 
> Have a great time away...it makes me laugh how you are always around your relatives when you are BDing, or when AF is due...good timing!
> 
> Good luck with all the :sex:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I would only be CD7 today if AF came on time last cycle (she came two days early for alot of us!). We are always around someone when we need to get busy!!! Never Fails! Well ladies have a great weekend and have alot of fun BDing!!! Woot!


----------



## Moondance

Hey sexy bitches (just kidding about the bitches part)
I'm a little late to the party, but when aren't I, huh?

Since I am so late to the thread and its been awhiles since I quit the other thread, I shall fill everyone in!

After I got AF I was a bit despondent and disappeared from the St Patty's Day thread. The witch even came 2 days early, which is highly unusual for me.

But here I am again, on Cycle THREE now. I hate having such a long cycle as I do... its still like, another 2 weeks before I ovulate, but AF finished almost a week ago, so it sucks, but yeah. LOL ..... FF puts my ovulation expectancy at CD 25 which is April 9, it could be sooner, later, nobody knows anymore and even though doctors are happily giving me the all clear on PCOS, I still can't get a proper reading on an OPK (I know right now I am NOT ovulating, so maybe I'll go POAS just to test out that I can't do OPK's properly)... so its a matter of temping, and checking CM and CP...
I'm already sick to death of temping though and haven't done it in 3 days.
A few times my alarm has gone off in the morning and my befuddled brain has just not realised why I set the alarm and I've gone back to sleep. When my CM starts getting creamier, then I will start temping again, just to confirm the ovulation date.

I'm just kinda confused, because the last cycle, my coverline was pegged at 36.08... during AF temps dropped below coverline for 3 days and have stayed above it since. I've had a headache almost constantly since I ovulated (as I do everytime I ovulate)... Some days its so bad that I just end up curled in a dark room, loaded on painkillers and whimpering when any light comes into the room, or there is any noise, other days its mild to the point I don't notice it, but it IS always there in some part of my head or another. When I lay on my back, my stomach feels weird, my crotch is permanently wet to the point I can wipe the fluid off with toilet paper and the paper will be visibly wet, but at the same time, its not creamy, its not sticky, its not "watery" as is usually defined watery near O'ing, it just IS.... And its all driving me crazy.

Basically this cycle, my plan is this:
observe CM, note when it starts looking more fertile, temp somewhat just to confirm, go and see DP every week on Wed, Thurs, Fri and shag like a pair of bunnies each time, and hope something gets through, thats it, thats my whole plan!



AND thank-you Niamh for linking me to the thread hun!


----------



## Moondance

LuckyD said:


> Hey Tryfor, we are trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan for our BDing this month...not sure what will happen, but it claims to have a 40% success rate instead of 20%, especially for those who have been pregnant before. I really don't know what to expect, but it kinda feels nice to have a 'plan' and to know when to BD - takes the pressure off a bit I think. :flower:

What exactly is the Sperm Meets Egg Plan, could someone please explain it to me?





tryforbaby2 said:


> Honeybee, I am glad to hear you had a wonderful time on your honeymoon! How sweet to being Oing while away from everything! :happydance: I used the softcups three times last cycle CD14, CD16 and CD18 and I 'think' I O'd CD18 based on my opk's, even though AF showed 2 days early. They were so comfortable and easy to use. I am hoping to have :spermy: deposited right into the cup then insert, so I don't lose any. I am again going to use them this cycle too!
> 
> 
> CD4 ladies and my stradegy this month is the SMEP, softcups, opk's, and prenatal vitamin and a glass of OJ every morning. Along with that I monitor my CM, CP, I exercise daily, I drink at least 32 Oz. H2O daily, I started eating better a few months ago, switched everything I can to decaf and cut down on decaf products as well. I don't think there is much more I can do! I hope this works!

Can someone please explain also how SoftCups work please?


----------



## Moondance

I have heard that having an orgasm is highly beneficial when ttc, as the contractions of the uterus suck in the sperm and take it to its designated place...

But how do you go about it? Try and orgasm BEFORE partner ejaculates, or AFTER?

I seem to have a problem where, when my partner moves himself out of me, I leak all over the place. Last night, when we were just sexxin for the hell of it, because I can't orgasm through regular sex, he used his hands on me to help me get there, and then as soon as I was orgasming, I dragged him on top and two seconds later, he also came...

I had no leakage at all ... it all managed to stay in somehow, I don't know.

For some reason, my partner doesn't seem too fussed on the cushion under my butt idea, maybe he thinks it will be uncomfortable for him, I don't know. But he just doesn't seem taken by the idea.
But he does want me pregnant, so I don't know.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Darn darn! That is twice now that my lengthy response has been interrupted by computer issues!

Welcome back moondance! I've been wondering how things are going for you. I think taking bnb breaks is a good idea - helps keep the obsession in check.

Softcups are supposed to help deal with the leakage issue. They are soft and rubbery and sit under the cervix. If you put one in after BDing it will hold all his boys in. I think some ladies in this thread have tried them. They are kind of the opposite of a diaphragm, if you are familiar with that form of contraceptive.

SMEP is basically a BD schedule - you BD every other day beginning CD 10. You have to use opk's and when you get your first positive you BD for 3 days straight. Is that right ladies?

I feel for you ladies that are working with young children at home. I hope that if we are blessed with a baby my boss will let me work from home more, with flexible hours.

Good luck this weekend TryFor - I'm psyched that it is your ov window this weekend! My best gal got knocked up while her in-laws were visiting. The thought of it grosses her out but I figure as long as she got knocked up who cares who else was in the house!


----------



## Tanikit

Hi Moondance - I don't think you can lose all the semen but yes, softcups are meant to help. I think it means you should orgasm after he ejaculates, but really it doesn't matter cause an orgasm is also supposed to help make things more favourable in general.


----------



## bbdreams

Just thought I would feel you ladies in! My blood work came back and no diabetes. Thank goodness, but my one of my thyroid levels is off, so the dr. wants to wait and check it again in a month to make sure before putting me on meds. How is everyone doing? Almost time to BD for me! This has got to be my month!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I am on thyroid meds bbdreams - feel free to ask if you have any questions!


----------



## LuckyD

I am also taking meds for thyroid issues! Mine is apparently 'sluggish'.

moondance - Sperm Meets Egg is basically what Jaimie said - BD every other day from CD8, start OPKs at CD10, when OPK becomes positive BD for three days in a row, then have one day off, then BD one more day. There is a thread about it on the forum - sorry I don't know how to link to it here!

bbdreams - great news honey xx that is awesome!

Good lucking with the BDing everyone!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I have to say - the daily grapefruit and EPO seem to definitely be helping me produce more cm! I'm anxious to ov just to see if I get any EWCM this cycle! I picked another week's worth of grapefruits off my boss' tree today. I dig living in an area with an abundance of citrus trees, in season!


----------



## bbdreams

Thanks girls. It appears mine may be a bit sluggish, too. Do you know if thyroid issues affect fertility? I read a little on the internet, and it didn't sound like it should affect it too much. I have been using my cbfm and of course so far lows, but I am doing the smep so I will start to bd 2morrow. Can't wait to get the show on the road. lol. I am anxious to see if I ovulate this month without the clomid tho... I hope so! 

Does anyone else check cervical position? If so, I was wondering if it is normal for my cervix to be soft, high, and open on cd7? It was this cycle and last cycle, but no fertile cm...


----------



## Moondance

At the moment because of the way my partners schedule is, we wouldn't get a chance to do the SMEP, as I can only be with him 3 days a week (he works 3 jobs currently) so yeah, that option is out for me...

But in theory, if FF is right, I am due to ovulate on the Friday in 2 weeks time and I'll be with him on the Wednesday, Thursday, Friday... so even if I ovulate on the Saturday or Sunday, in theory, I should still be covered... Technically speaking anyway.


I'm gunna POAS OPK for the hell of it. Am having cramping, weird.


----------



## Moondance

Yep, according to my OPKs, I'm ovulating all the time every second.

I can't take a picture though because the ONLY camera I have is really crap and doesn't even have a flash! And the whole thing just ends up blurred...
Waste of $130 that camera definitely was....

Its confusing, because the doctor a few years ao said I definitely had PCOS without even running any tests, now I AM having the tests done, they seem to be coming back on the side of "nope, you don't have it".... but I still can't do a pee stick OPK properly... So I am just not sure anymore


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AF arrived!! Bring on cd8. I am ready to start this new cycle!!


----------



## Tanikit

Reedsgirl sorry AF arrived - hopefully this will be your cycle.

Moondance if your only option is 3 days a week then basically you should take advantage of those days every week and you should be covered.

I also take thyroid meds - yes hypothyroidism can have a big effect on ttc because it slows down your metabolism. However I think there is also subclinical hypothyroidism - TSH is then high while T4 is normal and you would think that then your metabolism would be normal and you should be able to conceive. Nonetheless getting it tested and then going on meds is always a good option.

3dpo for me today and I have my crosshairs now - always makes me feel better, not sure why.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance good to you see ya :flower: you should try some B complex vitamins they can help with lengthening LP but have helped others ovulate earlier. there is a thread all about it in here. I thought that was my problem (short LP) but now I have come to the conclusion it was the lack of fertile CM that may be my problem. so have upped my water in take took EPO all last cycle ( made a boo boo there your only meant to take it to O) so hopefully its working I think it is... I agree with Jamie BD the 3 days you see DP that will cover you.:flower:

bbdreams That's great about your bloods, hope the next ones are as good, but seems you are in the right place here:flower:

LuckyD right back at you :winkwink::flower:

Jaimie2Eyes that's great I think I am seeing more CM myself checked my CP and noticed a hell of a lot more hanging around but just hoping I'm right and its not from :sex: LOL 

Tanikit yay for crosshairs and officially being in the TWW:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh - huh swaying? Sorry am I being dumb? hehe

Moondance good to hear from you, sorry you have been feeling so crappy and hope we all hit the jackpot this month!!
I am currently following SMEP - https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm
What I tend to do if I dont orgasm with partner after he has he does the job to be and then stick pillow under butt for a while and if we orgasm at same time he still does to me after just for luck haha. That may be due to the position you were in as him on top is best for ttc so I have been told. 

I think from what I have read aswell the good stuff shoots up on its merry way once he orgasms so leakage is just left overs that would never have made the journey that is normal and mostly semen

bbdreams - glad to hear your results, im currently on 2dpo at the min


----------



## Moondance

I am wondering right now if my hormones are out of whack. I'm not due to ovulate until CD 25 (or thereabouts, according to FF) but I have been feeling so fatigued and tired...

The night before last, I couldn't sleep and didn't crash til about 5:30...
Woke up at 11:30, which should have been plenty of sleep, but last night I completely passed out at 6:15pm and slept through til 11:30 this morning, with only a few wake ups for toilet breaks.
Both times I woke up, I felt dizzy and empty headed and was swaying all over the place.

And today I have been mega emotional. Up and down moods.... Really weird. Normally, if my mood is going to be weird, it will be in the week that leads up to AF (basic moody PMS person, only I don't get the normal irritable PMS, I get moody and weepy and cry a lot).

CM is also really weird. I have a LOT of it. It's clear, watery, and in excess to the point that my crotch is permanently wet and I have to wear panty liners, otherwise my panties get soaked right through and have to be changed!!! It _should_ be at the point where its sticky, but its not. It's starting to go chunky and white again, edging towards creamy. Isn't it too soon for that if ovulation is over 10 days away?

Sorry for TMI...


----------



## Tanikit

Speaking of tired - my toddler went to bed only at 21:15 last night and since the only time I get to do things is after she's gone to bed, I went to bed at 24:00 and battled to fall asleep - and she woke again at 04:00am! And I wouldn't swop it for the world (my husband has been saying: are you sure you want this again?) but yes I could do with some sleep.

4dpo today and not much to report. Have had the odd abdominal pain, but I think its just part of this time in my cycle as I get them every month (usually later in my cycle though)

Moondance - if I were you I would BD anyway - at least every second day (well you said you can't unless your DH is home) so make it count and don't worry too much when ovulation is - your chart will tell you, but if you are getting watery CM then maybe you will ovuilate earlier.


----------



## Nixilix

hey 7dpo today. no symptoms other than the stitch feeling yesterday and sore right boob today. have ovary twinges yesterday.

just tested on opk which had a faint line but after googling it should be s dark as control line as with ovulation to mean anything. even then it could just be nother lh surge. dam, i refuse to use my hpt this early! and i did promise that i wouldnt test at all!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw moondance and tanikit! Hope you get plenty of rest in the near future. 

Don't test nixilix! Stay strong! Or as LuckyD would say - kia kaha! You can hang in there - your BFP will be all the sweeter : )

I'm going for a rough hike today, up a mountain trail where the wildflowers are supposed to be particularly abundant. There are ropes and ladders on some steep parts - yikes! I'm looking forward to the adventure though. Happy Sunday Ladies!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I thought that aswell Moondance maybe you are OV early, seems like fertile signs?

Tanikit im 3dpo and have pelvis pains but got that last month too. No sore bb's this time but I did last month but not looking to much into it

Nixilix yes its very confusing and its so hard with the battle in our head whether to or not to, i have lots of IC's and only 3dpo and want to test!!!

Wow Jaimie2Eyes sounds like fun, my sunday is as no-where near exciting as yours!! hehe


----------



## Tanikit

Jaimie have fun - sounds great.

Nixlix hang in there - you are in the 1ww and its the hardest of the lot. Hope you get your BFP in a few more days.

I have no desire to test yet - no baby could possible have started implanting. I'm just hoping there is a baby finding its way to the perfect spot. Make yourself at home pls.


----------



## Nixilix

Fx for us all... Surely is overdue :)


----------



## honeybee28

hey

lucky we stayed near cancun but got married on isla mujeres it was amazing!

good weekend everyone? i had so much fun drank way too much vino and ate too much crap haha. back on the fruit and veggies and gallons of water tomorrow. cd 6, looking forward to ov. 

urgh dont wanna go to work tomorrow!!


----------



## LuckyD

Hey all,

hope you had a great weekend!

We had a BBQ at our house on Saturday, and four of my friends stayed the night - lots of fun and games and good, plus some margaritas - delicious!

CD11 for me today...time is ticking by...so much waiting around in TTC isn't there?

Wow Jaimie, sounds like a very adventurous Sunday! Hope you had fun x

xx


----------



## bbdreams

Well, I had planned on starting BD yesterday, but I got very ill yesterday and have been that way since. Hopefully I am feeling better by tomorrow. I would love to start BDing tomorrow... especially since another friend just got her BFP! I want mine too! That makes four pregnant coworkers and six pregnant friends... I am so happy for them. I am going to take the advise of someone else and hope that their pregnancy hormones rub off on me and help me get my BFP! lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey Ladies! :hi:

Jaimie, I was hoping to start the smep this weekend on CD8 but unfortunately we didn't. :shrug: Too busy I think I am CD10 today even though my ticker says CD11. I will start tonight. I am not due to O until the following week/weekend. 

Moondance, alot of us got AF two days early this past cycle!!! I was due March 20th and I got her March 18th (started spotting - I NEVER spot!). I also started using softcups last cycle, I am trying them again tonight for this cycle! Jaimie summed it up nicely!

Had a busy weekend! We went to see How to train your dragon in XD 3D today! We love 3D movies! I will def be on more tomorrow, I am tired and DH needs the computer! See you all in the morning!!! :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

I have no real idea when i OV... but BD on cd8, meant to yesterday but i was so tired so it will be again today cd11 and then hopefully every other 2nd day until cd18. Good Luck girls.


----------



## Moondance

For some reason I am spotting today, don't know why, just went to the toilet to find a wee bit of blood on the toilet paper! :O


----------



## wantingagirl

yes Nixilix BFP is well overdue for us FX for us all

Im hoping my fertilised eggy isnt halfway there to implant plz plz [-o&lt;

Honeybee my weekend quiet and relaxing how about yours?

LuckyD BBQ sounds like fun, however it has been snowing here

bbdreams - I hope you are feeling better and hope we all get our BFP too!

Tryforbaby2 yes its strange my AF was nearly 3 days early last month and OV late so dont know what that means? never happened to me before

Goddess25 - Good Luck I hope you get your BFP

Moondance - when do you usually Ov?


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl sorrry I confused you, saw your user name and was wondering if you were trying for a girl :) I swayed last time for my girl and I was lucky to have her but really it didnt matter a baby is the main end to the game. :flower: its fun swaying though LOL 

Moondance could you be oving early, really sounds like it esp with your Cm ad now spotting, how are you now :flower:

tryforbaby2 I want to watch that with my boys it looks really good. you have plenty of time get working :winkwink:

Nixilix oooh getting close now hope AF is lost some were and comes no were close to you :hugs:

Hi Jaimie, Lucky D :flower:

I had a very busy weekend helped a friend escape a violent situation long story short her Stupid partner decided he wanted all her money she had saved for a deposit on a new rental and he threatened all sorts I was so scared for her. but got he out and she is safe now and no nasty confutation for any one either. then my mam and sisters were down which kinda killed my urges but still had some fun!!! :blush: had a party for my DS2 he is 7 growing up so fast :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

oh meant to ask and may be some of you will know, I just looked at my chart from CD14 to CD15 is that because my AF came and gave me a 29 days cycle... just wondering when OV day will be this month I have a feeling it will be CD15 and had a feeling last month that was the right day as well.

oh and a CM question Sorry TMI but ewcm and left overs from :sex: I notice what I think is ewcm this morning it was very stretchy but wondering if I'm right!


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh - oh duh Im so silly haha... my first was a son so I would love a girl but I am like you I dont really care as long as I have a baby
Wow that is so scary your poor friend. Im getting loads of EWCM which is weird as nearly 5dpo so dont know why? Glad you enjoyed your day been snowing here last nite and today believe it or not. I have to walk my mums dog every day for the whole week and I know it sounds bad but I cant be bothered lol... im not really a dog lover. I was watching come dine with me and extreme makeover all weekend im addicted to it. 
My stepson is nearly 8, I cant believe it where has the time gone

Yeah should be cycle day 15, do you use opk or CBFM? Yes if its stretchy and doesnt break straight away that should be EWCM if its sperm and semen dont think it stretchys. I have lots of EWCM 4dpo so dont get that, never had this before!

GL and hello everyone else!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wantingagirl, I have a daughter and would love love love to have a son! However, a baby is a baby and that what I want. Whether it be another girl or a boy. My DD is the ONLY girl in the whole family, which is a blessing all in itself! 

Celtic, I truly think half of our thread from march cycle got their AF a couple of days early!!!! :shrug: Maybe it was the moon? 

Moondance, maybe you are Oing? Some women get some light bleeding when Ovulating. I know I had slightly irritated my cervix a few months back when I had checked it and it spotted pink for a little bit. Could you have irritated your cervix? Maybe some rough :sex:?

Goddess, we still have plenty of BD time!!!

AFM, I am off to buy opk's as I am late in using them, go figure I am slacking!!!


----------



## honeybee28

wanting - had a super weekend thank you!! Glad yours was nice and relaxing.

Tryfor - ive got a really good feeling about you this month. i so hope you get your bfp. i hope everyone gets their bfps of course!! i need to get opks havent got them yet. might get preseed too. im only cd6 though got a bit of time yet, wont ov for at least a week and a half. wish i ov'd like once a week or something, how cool would that be!!

jaimie how are you? where in your cycle are you now?

Hi lucky, nixilix, tanikit, celtic and everyone else!!! xx


----------



## Tanikit

I have a daughter and have wondered about what I would choose this time if I really had the choice. Here are my pros for each:

I think my daughter would like a sister - there is something about a sister bond that is just different.
If I had two girls I may just possibly be able to sway my husband to have a third (I have always wanted three but he only wants two)
Its tight financially and we would save a lot using hand me downs on a girl.

A boy would mean I had one of each.
I know my husband wants a boy and would feel more balanced - maybe stabilise the hormones a bit when my daughter reaches puberty.
I think having a girl and boy would give them less pressure to be a girly-girl or a tough boy as they could play together or use each other toys and see both sides of things.

So I don't mind a bit either way. 
5dpo and this seems to be another cycle with lots of creamy CM - I had this two cycles back so it doesn't mean much. Other than that I am noticing nothing which is a relief for now (I only like the symptoms if they really mean pregnancy lol and so far they haven't so maybe none is a good sign too)

Good luck to everyone who is trying to catch the egg this week - hope this is your cycle and look forward to having more of us in the 2ww.


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl LOL I think it can be normal to get some ewcm 5 to 7 days after ov to do with hormones I think. normally I have lots of EWCM and have always used that when TCC and its worked great for me, but after my DD I dont seem to have as much and I am hoping the EPO is working for me. I think it is EWCM as it was very very stretcy ! I dont hold out much hope to be honest :shrug:

tryforbaby2 I know it was a bit of a mad month actually some of us were a few days late which could have been the moon as well 

honeybee28:flower: Hello :happydance:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

BBDreams  definitely hope all those expecting ladies around you shower you with baby dust contstantly. I would have a hard time being surrounded by that!

Moondance  not sure what to make of all those wacky symptoms! I hope you have a nice clear ovulation soon.

Celtic  there are ways to tell the difference between cm and semen. I think that one falls apart in water and the other doesnt? If you search fertilty friend there should be information on it. Definitely hope the EPO gives us a boost this month!

TryFor  funny how you and many other gals from the St. Paddys thread got AF early  Celtic and I got it late and it sure got my hopes up!

Howdy Honeybee :flower: I'm doing well!

My hike went great, I'm going to attach a pic of one of the super steep parts. The wildflowers were gorgeous and there were lots of hawks, ravens, and butterflies too.

My husband is at the doc's getting a lab slip for his semen analysis. I don't know if he'll get the lab work done today though - I'm looking forward to seeing his results!

I think quite a few of us are gearing up to ovulate this week. Good luck with the SMEP, or any other plans y'all got! I'm just fixin' to BD every night CD 14 - 16. If I don't have a clear temp rise by then I'll keep at it. Fingers crossed for lots of strong swimmers and fertilized eggs!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1917.jpg
File size: 111.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1928.JPG
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Jaime that is beautiful!! What a great way to spend a day!!

Wantingagirl I love that symptom tbh the only time I have had ewcm after O I had my chemicals but I am praying you get a BFP with a sticky bean!! FX dear.

How are all the other ladies tonight??


----------



## Moondance

Definitely a good thing I am NOT pg right now...
I had a car accident today.

Nothing serious, just scary as heck! Car spun out in the rain, did an entire 360 and then went backwards up over the curb, across the grass, down a ditch and into a tree. No biggy, rear bumper got broken in 2 and tail light smashed, otherwise, car is okay.
I wasn't even hurt, got home in a bit of shock though. 
The phone call to my dad went like this:

Me: hey dad
dad: hey what?
me: guess what I did?
dad: what?
me: well, you know that place where people crash?
dad: yeah...
me: I crashed there
<followed by me laughing my head off hysterically>

Was out in the rain for the next forty minutes while waiting for dad, and a tow driver to arrive.


I got home, and his girlfriend came and had a spit at me for going driving and I went hysterical and screamed at her, lots of abuse then forced her out of the room and slammed a door in her face and screamed at her to F Off. The broke down into hysterical sobs, with my dog sitting on my lap whimpering because she was concerned about me.




As to the other stuff, no, haven't ovulated yet... temps are still normal. 
Weirdly normal, because they only went BELOW last months coverline for 3 days before coming back up above it and staying there. It's stayed just above the coverline of last month. So I wonder how high it will go when I do ovulate.


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone,

just wanted to say hi....

- bbdreams - hope you are feeling better xx :flower:

- tryfor - movie sounds fun! I haven't been to one of the new 3D movies yet..keep meaning to go to Avatar but just haven't got round to it yet!

- Celctic - sounds like a scary situation with your friend! I am glad that everyone is ok. Happy birthday to your 7 year old!

- wantingagirl - snowing! It's so hard to imagine for me right now. We still are having lovely sunny days, I am loving it! Definitely a summer person. Hope the dog walking wasn't too cold!

- honeybee - I have just started using Pre-seed, and would really recommend it. It's so easy, and takes the pressure off a bit, if you know what I mean :winkwink:

- tanikit - good luck with the 2WW. I know what you mean about noticing no symptoms being a relief - I am not going to trust any single symptom I have this month! I swear I have had every pregnancy symptom going and it hasn't meant anything yet, so no symptoms could well be a good thing!

- jaimie - wow, great photos! you're in Arizona, right? good luck for your husband's SA :flower:

- moondance - wow, scary! glad that you are ok!!!

Hi to everyone else - sorry if I have missed someone!! :hi:


It's CD12 for me today..and my OH is away overnight for work. We managed to BD this morning (at 6.30 am!! Which for me is a HUGE deal - I am NOT a morning person!!) but won't get another chance until tomorrow night.

Still following SMEP, and am using OPKs for the first time. Not sure how much to trust them - I have heard such varying reports - but I started using them yesterday and todays line is a bit darker so maybe I am gearing up to O soon. Last month I'm pretty sure I O'd on CD13..so I guess we will see. If I don't get a positive do you think I should just BD every day over when I imagine I am Oing? It's not in the SMEP, but as I said, not sure to trust the OPKs. Is that your plan Jaimie?

I also have to say that I think eating a grapefruit every day has made a bit of difference to my CM - it definitely seems plentiful this month, and am beginning to get some EWCM, so that is good!

Apart from all this TTC stuff...life is a bit funny. As I have mentioned to some of you, I have only just moved back to NZ a couple of months ago and am still looking for work. There just isn't much around at the moment it seems - especially as I have moved up the coast to a smaller community. I am out there actively looking, but I need a project or something to focus on so I don't get TTC obsessed! Especially when I hit the 2WW. 

Wow, this is a super long post - sorry everyone! Hope you are all doing well...as Jaimie said, looks like a few of us are gearing up to O soon and then it's in to the waiting process...have you seen BnB has a new 2WW section of the forum?

Anyway, enough from me!!! Thanks for reading xx :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes Hi :flower: Im fairly sure its the real deal EWCM I have not seen it so good in so long I nearly forgot what I'm looking for LOL. your pictures are brilliant and look so scary eeek but great fun. I love hill walking here there is a walk in A place called Glendalough in Wicklow and you can walk up on to the cliff and walk along it beautiful I cant wait till the boys are old enough and can walk with us. good luck to your DH hope the results are all good :)

Moondance that sounds awful glad you are ok you must have felt so down esp with your DP away :hugs: why did you dad girlfriend have a go at you, May be she was worried and got a fright so people go off on one when scary stuff happens. Oh and I'm wondering the same about my temps they seem high to me HMMMM

LuckyD how it going, well we thought we had spring on the way here, we had a lovely break from the cold it has been a very cold winter here, but looks like we are going back to minus numbers and snow for Easter :wacko: stay away from TWW or you will lose your mind LOL


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Moondance &#8211; thank goodness you are alright and the car isn&#8217;t damaged too badly. I hope the insurance fixes it up like new and that you have it back soon. I&#8217;m also curious as to why your Dad&#8217;s girlfriend got upset with you?

Celtic &#8211; I hope your friend is permanently done with the jerk that wanted her money! Glad you were able to tell the difference and determine it is real deal EWCM. I could not believe the number of families with young children doing that hike on Sunday! There was a warning sign for children under 10 because of all the very steep, sketchy parts. Kids love that stuff and many of the little ones seemed just fine with it though.

LuckyD &#8211; I agree &#8211; I am not paying attention to any symptoms! Yup, we are in Arizona. I forgot to mention that the biggest peak in the second picture is the one we scaled up. My DH got a lab slip for the SA but he isn&#8217;t actually &#8220;making a deposit&#8221; until Friday. I&#8217;m a little nervous that all the BDing I&#8217;ve got planned for the next several days might affect his test results&#8230;.
Way to BD at 6:30 am LuckyD! That is quite a feat if you ask me. I&#8217;ll bet you get a nice dark OPK that clearly shows you are ovulating, but if you don&#8217;t then I would just BD every night you imagine you are ovulating. Given my previous charts I&#8217;m quite certain I will ov on either CD 15 or 16 so I&#8217;m just aiming to cover those days. I really hope you find some interesting work or a good project to keep your mind of TTC. I&#8217;ve had trouble getting way too obsessed the past couple of cycles ~ to the point where I&#8217;m actually hurting our chances by getting too stressed and emotional. Really hoping to keep a looser approach this cycle.

What&#8217;s new with TryFor and Honeybee? Hope you ladies are doing well. Howdy to bbdreams too!

Loads of baby dust for all of us entering our fertile windows &#8211; hope the door way to motherhood opens on the other side!


----------



## honeybee28

hey jaimie - wow your walk looks amazing!! ive been to tucson before!! Got a friend that lives there but havent spoken to her in ages. also i went somewhere else once, cant remember where abouts i stayed but i clearly remember the Scottsdale mall!! was amazing. fingers crossed for your hubby's SA

hey lucky - wow 6.30am, im impressed. im sticking to the letter of the law of the smep plan this month, will see how it works out for me, ive done it for the last 2 months but perhaps not strictly enough. was wondering about the preseed but i have plenty of cm around that time anyway so might not bother.
i know what you mean about a project, ive had a baby brain for the last few months. i still want it so badly but ive chilled out a bit, coz if it takes us months to get a bfp i'll probably go insane with all the obsessing. 
so for now im chilling out, eating healthily when i feel like it and not when i dont, having a drink when i want. just gonna be regimented with the bd'ing. luckily dh has a super high sex drive so when im not in the mood he can drive things a bit more lol.
does your house need any work doing to it that you could do to take your mind off things? where abouts in nz are you?

moondance! Flipping heck, glad you're ok.

i ordered my opks yesterday so they should be here in time for when i start using them on cd14, only cd 7 today. i use the digi ones, even though they're loads more expensive, i just love the smiley faces!!

xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is cute honeybee - I'm sure the smiley faces are worth it!

I have an obnoxious tmi story but I can't help myself:

As many of you know I've been eating a grapefruit every day and taking EPO to get EWCM. Since I've been charting I've only gotten watery CM and not the good stuff. So I've been :blush: checking the past couple of days to see if they've made a difference. I definitely seen more cm on my nickers (I love getting to use that word) this cycle but now that I'm getting near ov I'm especially anxious to see the good stuff. Yesterday was creamy and when I checked today my cp was lower and my cervix felt softer, but still only creamy cm. But one one thread on bnb I read that sometimes you need to "poke around" till you find it. Well - I found quite the little blob and it nearly made me retch. I think my side track obsession with cm might be through - that was disgusting! I'm glad I finally have it, but it is gross!

I hope I didn't make anyone else sick ~ but I'm so glad I have peeps to share ridiculous stories like that with! Who else on earth would understand this sort of behavior?


----------



## Tanikit

Jaimie lol - well hope the good stuff does it job and you get your BFP.

Moondance that must have been scary - glad you are ok and hope you can get through all the beuracracy getting the car fixed. 

Lucky lol, 06:30 - what time do you people get to get up normally? My daughter has me up every morning at 05:30 but we need to be up at 06:00 anyway to be on time for work.

Good luck to everyone appraoching ovulation.

6dpo today and still no symptoms. I have actually been quite busy with my daughter and also getting ready to send her to school and me back to work so just carrying on with life as normal as though I am not pregnant and it is a welcome relief. Still hope there will be a BFP at the end of this though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> That is cute honeybee - I'm sure the smiley faces are worth it!
> 
> I have an obnoxious tmi story but I can't help myself:
> 
> As many of you know I've been eating a grapefruit every day and taking EPO to get EWCM. Since I've been charting I've only gotten watery CM and not the good stuff. So I've been :blush: checking the past couple of days to see if they've made a difference. I definitely seen more cm on my nickers (I love getting to use that word) this cycle but now that I'm getting near ov I'm especially anxious to see the good stuff. Yesterday was creamy and when I checked today my cp was lower and my cervix felt softer, but still only creamy cm. But one one thread on bnb I read that sometimes you need to "poke around" till you find it. Well - I found quite the little blob and it nearly made me retch. I think my side track obsession with cm might be through - that was disgusting! I'm glad I finally have it, but it is gross!
> 
> I hope I didn't make anyone else sick ~ but I'm so glad I have peeps to share ridiculous stories like that with! Who else on earth would understand this sort of behavior?

No not feeling sick at all you did give me a good giggle the lengths we go to :happydance:


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie - not gross at all! I can relate - I have been doing the grapefruit thing and am having similar results - a few really big blobs! Makes me laugh how we always write TMI - after being on this forum even for a short while it makes me think that there can be very, very little that is TMI..!!

Honeybee - yeah, am trying to focus on the house - we are currently looking for a piece of land to buy, so are just renting at the moment - but am trying to put energy into meeting real estate agents and looking at land and things like that.

Tanikit - ha ha, well as mentioned I am currently unemployed so don't have to get up at any particular time! I also don't have any children which I expect makes a big difference. Even when I am working though, I struggle in the mornings...have always been a night person. My OH says that it takes me about an hour after waking to become fully human. So for me, 6.30am was a big deal!


----------



## goddess25

Today is cd13 for me and was wondering what you are all doing with the grapefruit juice. I am thinking about getting some OPKs for next month if this month does not work, does anyone have any good websites to get cheap reliable tests from.

I am back at work after having 15 months off and am getting up about 5.45 to get to work. I can start between 7-9 and even later if i wanted as long as i work my hours, but i am going in early to get home early so i can spend some time with my son.

What do you all work as?


----------



## LuckyD

goddess25 said:


> Today is cd13 for me and was wondering what you are all doing with the grapefruit juice. I am thinking about getting some OPKs for next month if this month does not work, does anyone have any good websites to get cheap reliable tests from.
> 
> I am back at work after having 15 months off and am getting up about 5.45 to get to work. I can start between 7-9 and even later if i wanted as long as i work my hours, but i am going in early to get home early so i can spend some time with my son.
> 
> What do you all work as?

Hey goddess, CD13 for me today as well!

I have been having a grapefruit every morning for breakfast - it is supposed to increase your CM. I guess it's hard to know what it would have been like without the grapefruit, but I am definitely having a good amount of CM this cycle.

Wow, getting up at 5.45am for work is rough. I am a counsellor but as mentioned, just moved back to NZ so still looking for work. My last job was working on a youth mentoring program - the hours were 10-6 and I loved not starting work until 10!


----------



## Moondance

Well the reason dads girlfriend went crazy at me is because I am not supposed to be driving the car, not in the wet, as the rear tyres are a bit dodgy. When dad went and told her I had an accident, he didn't tell her the whole story, and she thought I'd hit another car, rather than just spinning out and going off the road, so she came over screaming at me that I could have killed someone, when she didn't know the whole story.
I went somewhat hysterical screaming at her to F off, and forcefully shoved her from the room and slammed the door in her face (shock I think, as when I was still up there, by the ditch, with the car, I was occupied and had things to do, but as soon as I got home, the shock could come out). Screamed at her some more and dad had to forcibly take her home.

But it can't go through insurance because of the tyres. They've been a little bit dodgy for a time, but we were trying to put it off, as a new set of tyres is expensive and the car has been okay, but the rain has been really bad.
Not entirely me though. That exact same spot I know five different people who have had accidents there and when its in the rainy season, not a week goes by that you don't see one or two cars down the dang ditch. So its not completely my fault, its a BAD roundabout in the rain.
But yesterday, looking at the tyres, they were worse than anyone thought, and are completely bald. So insurance wouldn't cover it.
Nothing serious anyway, its like, $85 for another rear bumper, and whatever it costs to fix the smashed light, and then some new tyres.



So far no new signs of O'ing... cept for the constantly watery CM.


But now time for my OWN TMI CM story:
I can't even wear underpants anymore, my CM is so constant and so wet (like a constantly dripping tap) that my knickers end up soaked right through and I end up with chafing from the wetness!!!
And sometimes, if I'm laying down for a time and then stand up, it runs down my leg! Ew!


----------



## Tanikit

LuckyD I have not been working either for the past 4 months - start again on 6 April, but have to get up to get my husband off to work and also see to my daughter. It is nice to sleep late - and when you are pregnant you are so tired that sleep all day would be nice (not sure how I will cope when I do get pregnant again) My work starts at 07:30 but will need my daughter in the nursery school by 07:00. Most days I will work only til 12:00/12:30, but some days I have an afternoon shift too, til 18:30 or so.

I don't think I could eat grapefruit every day - I don't like it very much, but luckily my CM is generally fine.

7dpo - last night I had the tiniest bit of spotting - just a slight pink colour. This has never happened before and I almsot wonder if I imagined it cause there was so little. No spotting this morning. My skin looks terrible - its gets a bit bad this time of the month, but its really bad this month and I am wondering if its from the other pills I am on. I really don't like it.


----------



## Nixilix

Im 10dpo today and temp dropped. If af comes any earlier than Sunday that makes my cycles less than 26 days and doubt that's good news. So would my temp drop 4days prior to af? It's not gone below cover, no sopotting so doubt it's implantation.


----------



## wantingagirl

Glad you enjoyed your weekend honeybee yeah that would be so great to OV every week and the 2ww was a 2day wait lol...

Yes lots of pros to either and I think we all long for a baby that much we wouldnt mind either way. Nearly out of the 1ww yay!! hehe

CelticNiamh - Sounds like EWCM to me so its all good but even if you cant see it either could still be there or you can even conceive without it

Jaimie2eyes - Yes its weird I also was on the st paddys thread and got my AF nearly 3 days early
How lovely are the pics, it looked like fun

Thanks reedsgirl hope you get what you want this cycle

Nothing serious?? gosh that sounded so scary moondance and glad you are ok. Why did she do that? That was enough that you went through.

haha luckyD weather sounds gorgeous where you are yup snowing again today, freezing and snow is actually laying on the ground now. My hubby has gone to newcastle for a job interview and where he is suppose to get off the train there is a landslide so dont now how he is going to get there now. 

Funny the things we do that no-one else would understand. 

Tanikit Im up at 6.30 every morning, so tiring sometimes

Im currently not working at the moment but my stepson needs sorting in the morning for school and my son gets up at 6.30am

Oh dear Moondance that is alot but a good sign for conceiving!

Nixilix that can be implantation drop. When I conceived I had no spotting so it is possible!


----------



## wantingagirl

sorry moondance I have just seen you replied why your dads girlfriend went off her head but still you went through enough just glad your fine


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl I dont know to be honest if I go looking I find a bit of the ewcm but if I went by what was on my pants its creamy today :shrug: I think im due to ov today or tomorrow. I just want to see the CM I used to have on o day I would get a big huge glob of it and if I BD before or that day I was fairly confident I would get Pregnant as it has worked in the past but guess factors change and what will be will be. :flower:

Nixilix as long as it stays above the cover line your ok, I stalked charts of FF and saw temps drop a bit and still BFP so your not out till she arrives ok:flower:

Tanikit oooh could be a good sign FX :hugs:

Moondance sounds great for OVing :hugs: will your DP be home this week for :sex: :winkwink:

Hi Lucky D you did very well with 6.30 you go girl :flower:

Hi to every one else Jaimie, tryfor, 

remember the girl I helped well Girls need a bit of advice , but a bit of background history my friend is in a very abusive relationship he has cheated on her and gave her clamyidia (sorry spelt that wrong) he slapped her when she found out he cheated cause she went off on him, then she admitted that he punched her in the face in PUBLIC with his friends around and she did nothing. he swore he would not do it again, but lately in the past 8 months she has had to leave and go stay in a refuge for women. on Friday gone he flipped and wanted money off her (he lives with her but has no money so he lives off her any wages he gets he drinks or spends in casinos) he knew she had a lot as they are moving house and she had the deposit and first two weeks rent he threatened he would kill her and punch her and called her names .she ran out of her house and I helped her leave him she went to a refuge again. I got involved as I went round to her house with her and helped her pack stuff and we dropped her to the bus. I was to look at two houses for her today but she has text me saying she is coming home to him and she know's she is a fool. I'm so angry, I helped her for nothing and got involved in what could potentially of been a dangerous situation. never mind the fact her children now think its normal for men to hit and call their girlfriends names.( her 9 year old said in the car my friend tom hits his girlfriend I told him to stop cause she would leave him!!!!!!)

So now I don't know what to say or do for her, I feel I should say as Little as possible now as it would be anger talking and who am I to judge...

sorry about the rant I'm just so upset for her I was so worried he would hurt her on Friday.


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> wantingagirl I dont know to be honest if I go looking I find a bit of the ewcm but if I went by what was on my pants its creamy today :shrug: I think im due to ov today or tomorrow. I just want to see the CM I used to have on o day I would get a big huge glob of it and if I BD before or that day I was fairly confident I would get Pregnant as it has worked in the past but guess factors change and what will be will be. :flower:
> 
> Nixilix as long as it stays above the cover line your ok, I stalked charts of FF and saw temps drop a bit and still BFP so your not out till she arrives ok:flower:
> 
> Tanikit oooh could be a good sign FX :hugs:
> 
> Moondance sounds great for OVing :hugs: will your DP be home this week for :sex: :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Lucky D you did very well with 6.30 you go girl :flower:
> 
> Hi to every one else Jaimie, tryfor,
> 
> remember the girl I helped well Girls need a bit of advice , but a bit of background history my friend is in a very abusive relationship he has cheated on her and gave her clamyidia (sorry spelt that wrong) he slapped her when she found out he cheated cause she went off on him, then she admitted that he punched her in the face in PUBLIC with his friends around and she did nothing. he swore he would not do it again, but lately in the past 8 months she has had to leave and go stay in a refuge for women. on Friday gone he flipped and wanted money off her (he lives with her but has no money so he lives off her any wages he gets he drinks or spends in casinos) he knew she had a lot as they are moving house and she had the deposit and first two weeks rent he threatened he would kill her and punch her and called her names .she ran out of her house and I helped her leave him she went to a refuge again. I got involved as I went round to her house with her and helped her pack stuff and we dropped her to the bus. I was to look at two houses for her today but she has text me saying she is coming home to him and she know's she is a fool. I'm so angry, I helped her for nothing and got involved in what could potentially of been a dangerous situation. never mind the fact her children now think its normal for men to hit and call their girlfriends names.( her 9 year old said in the car my friend tom hits his girlfriend I told him to stop cause she would leave him!!!!!!)
> 
> So now I don't know what to say or do for her, I feel I should say as Little as possible now as it would be anger talking and who am I to judge...
> 
> sorry about the rant I'm just so upset for her I was so worried he would hurt her on Friday.


Oh Celtic, what a horrible situation. You sound like you are being a fantastic friend to her.
It is so hard to know what is best in a situation like this. You have probably heard this before - but she won't leave her partner until she is ready to. It is awful but sometimes it takes a long time for someone to get the strength to make that separation. There are so many reasons why women stay with abusive partners - I am sure you know all this already though. I guess my advice would be to just be there for her - you don't need to pretend to think that her decision is a good one, but it's good for her to know that when/if she is ready to make a permanent break, you will support her.
However, if there is any danger to the children, that may make things different....here if an adult is aware of potential abuse occuring to a child, they are legally required to report it. 
It is also a really really tough situation for you I can imagine - so make sure that you look after yourself as well. It sounds like you care a lot about your friend and that you want to be there for her - but if you need some time out for yourself you should take that. 

I hope it was ok to write all that. Sorry if it is all information that you have already heard. You are a good friend to her xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Well Hello Loves :hi: I have taken a short break to try and de-stress my mind, body and soul. I have been so stressed that we haven't been following the SMEP this cycle and hardly BD at all. I am making it a goal today to make sure I do it! I have been fighting with my younger sister (one of them). To make a long story short, years ago we didn;t have two dimes to rub togther while she had it all. Now we have it pretty decent and she is struggling. She expects me to send her money to help. At first I thought about, DH said no, I am not going behind his back (he who makes all the money) just to give to her. They have enough money to pay their bills but for nothing extra. Well I had not enough money for bills years ago and she never not once offered. I want to help in a way, but then the witch threw my fertility issues in my face. That was it, I am done. 4 years of NTNP and 8 months of planning it out to the T, to end up without a bfp while she throws it in face. I wish I never told anyone we were TTC, I am so stressed out! She had a baby in January this year and she told me if she were pregnant again (right now) she would abort it. WTF?! I am sorry for ranting but I am so fed up!!! :growlmad:

Moondance, I am glad to hear you and your car are ok! Do you live with your dad? If so, is he supportive of you TTC?

Jaimie, beautiful pics! You are quite the adventurous one! I am so excited for the CM you have been getting along with LuckyD!!! Yay! :happydance: We have an eggy to catch this week/weekend!!! :sex: :sex: :sex:

LuckyD, Yay, for great CM!!! There is no TMI anymore!!! :rofl: And I tried to BD this morning at 6am before my love left for work, but he was running late. Booo! I told him he is the boss and he can be a little late. So maybe hopefully I can get some BD in tonight!

Tanikit, maybe implantation spotting? If it were me I wouldv'e been taking pics of my pink spotted CM!!! :haha: Sounds like a great sign to me!

Celtic, you are a good friend. But that situation couldv'e been dangerous for you too, no? And LuckyD is 150% correct. She wil not leave until she is good and ready. Love is blind.

Honeybee, I fell off the smep boat! :dohh: I have been to stressed and tired to even try and BD. I hopefully can try it next time IF af comes. I am just going to try and BD tonight and then every other day, if I can, until my pos opk. I will just be off some days! And I know, it takes forever to O.....:sleep: I also think of you much too! :flower: Fingers crossed for us and everyone else on this thread!! :thumbup:

Soooo I a going to make myself feel better. Maybe scrubbing the whole house so it smells like lemons and lavender will boost my mood. I am done with SMEP for this cycle since I messed it up. I won't try it again b/c I am going to get my BFP this cycle anyway! lmao :cloud9: I am not sure if I am CD13 or CD14 based on my goofy 9 days worth of AF and spotting. MY opk is very much darker today than yesterday but not quite positive yet. Maybe I'll O earlier this cycle, that would be fab!


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moondance, I am glad to hear you and your car are ok! Do you live with your dad? If so, is he supportive of you TTC?

He erm.... doesn't know I'm TTC.
:blush:

It's just um, going to be an accident I didn't see coming... with all that unprotected sex and stuff. :dohh:


----------



## Tanikit

Nixlix it can definitely be an implantation dip - 10dpo is a very likely time for that - see what happens tomorrow with your temp.

Celtic there isn't much you can do for your friend besides be there for her and support her in whatever way she asks. When people are being abused like that they often think it is their fault or that if they did the right thing then their partner wouldn't hurt them. It can take a lot to get past that cause often the abuser says things that makes them believe it more. Just keep building her up, but protect yourself because you are not responsible if she gets hurt and nor are you meant to save her - she must save herself and leave. (I know I am repeating some of what has already been said) Its great you are trying to support her, just protect yourself too.

Tryforbaby - SMEP is not the only way to get pregnant - it only takes one sperm and one egg after all. Hope you feel better soon - I tend to do more relaxing things though then scrubbing the house - but the smells do sounbd good :)

Had a busy day so not noticing too much as far as signs go and no spotting at all today. My daughter starts school tomorrow so that is on my mind right now - hope she will cope.

I spoke to my psychiatrist today about ttc - she does not advise it because I was diagnosed bipolar only in Dec and she thinks I should be stable a year before ttc - however I told her that with my age and my diabetes I had been told by other doctors that I should go ahead (in fact I should have a year ago) so I told her I wasn't going to take her advice, but could she please tell me what would happen if I did fall pregnant - basically I would have to stop the meds slowly and then see how I coped - there are other options for treatment but they aren't great so I would prefer to try to do it off meds.


----------



## Tanikit

Sorry double posted.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks for sharing my EWCM story ladies. :happydance:

*Howdy TryFor!* I totally support sanity breaks from bnb. I should probably take more of them too. Ive been thinking about setting a time limit for how long to spend on the site! But then I get all excited for everyone and want to respond to everythingSounds like you need a break from your sister. Telling anyone that is ttc that you wouldnt want a baby if you were lucky enough to conceive one is a horrible idea, let alone your sister! And she doesnt need to borrow extra spending money from anyone imho  if they can cover their bills then dont worry. Try not to stress about not following the SMEP ~ just get the BDing in when you can. I know it is hard when you have a plan and things dont go accordingly, but I think all of this ttc business is a big lesson in coping and patience and faith!

*Moondance*  Ive had the experience of driving in the rain on bald tires and hydroplaning. Fortunately I didnt lose control, but it scared the crap out of me! Im glad the damage to the car isnt too bad. Woa  is your cm usually that abundant at this point in your cycle?

*Goddess*  I am a sustainability consultant. I know LuckyD is a counselor and I believe TryFor is a stay at home mommy.

*LuckyD*  Im glad you are getting good results from the grapefruit. Hope it is just the ticket for getting our BFPs!

*Tanikit*  What do you think the odds are that your spotting was IB? That combined with your unusual skin issues are VERY good signs! I really hope you find a good method for going off your meds when you get preggers ~ that is a tough situation. Have you found any success stories for other women in your situation? I find that sort of thing helpful.

*Nixilix*  That sort of temp drop is no problem IMHO. It would be fabby if it turns into an implantation dip!

*Celtic*  I think you should find a reasonable boundary between supporting your friend and protecting yourself. You could even tell her what your boundary is so that she doesnt have any unreasonable expectations. That would be setting a good example for her.

Fingers crossed for us ladies!


----------



## Nixilix

awww, you girlies have made me feel beter. ordered a bbt with .2 so excited to use that for next cycle (if it comes to that) got 20 free preg tests so would be rude not to use. bfn though!!

I'll just see how my temp is tomorrow but not holding hope :-(

Tankit - you are the only one that knows your body so if you are going to carry on ttc then its your choice xx i think you should cause all of us are going to be bump buddies ;)

try4baby2 - sorry you having probs with your sis xx

Celtic - its hard knowing what too say to a friend, hope she is ok 

Hey to everyone else, i can't keep up! so much to read xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, you are correct! As of last May 2009 I am a stay at home Mom, until August rolls around when my dd start's Kindergarten. I was a Laboratory Secretary/Laboratory Processing before I moved away. We moved May 2nd last year, last day of work was May 1st (I cried!!! :sad2:) and since Feb 2009 (even before I moved) I was doing interviews and looking for jobs ever since without much luck of anything. I got one job offer as a monitor technician/unit secretary in a branch of the local ICU but during my 2 hour interview they lost a patient, I sat there outside the room and watched while my interviewer was accompanying the deceased. HORRIBLE!!! I don;t think I could handle that, so I ran and never looked back! But what I would give to go to work again and feel like I am contributing more than cleaning house and a fed family. :cloud9: If no baby in tummy by July I am looking again for a job!

Moondance :rofl: Uh Oh.....is he the type to freak out? Have you been with your boyfriend long? I'm sorry if I am intruding, you must not answer if you don;t feel the need too! Hmmmm......let's talk about something else....how is your week so far? Our weather is getting a little nicer while upstate Pa has gotten a few inches of snow.....


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

TryFor - have you been getting any rain? All the news of flooding in the north east made me wonder if it was hitting you. I think being able to stay at home and raise your daughter is the best possible job and I often dream of being able to do the same. It really is a full time job, although extremely undervalued in our society! Hokey smokes does that interview for ICU ever sound intense! Well here's to you getting your BFP so you know exactly what your job will be come this fall. I also hope your dd likes kindergarten!


----------



## Tanikit

Jaimie - who knows - guess only time will tell whether it was IB or not. Seems a little early but it is possible. Lol, I also need a break from this site sometime.

Tryforababy - there are advantages to going to work - I actually needed to hear that. My own DD is only 2.5 years old and I have worked on and off since she was a baby. The last four months was the only period of that length in her life (including since she was born) that I have not worked and I do not want to go back to work. In actual fact I would like to homeschool her (the education is really awful here) but back to work I must go - sigh... 

Nixlix don't worry I won't stop ttc - my pregnancies have risks either way and its all a case of balancing them. I managed the last pregnancy with no meds and without knowing why things were so hard emotionally so with some knowledge and someone watching I am sure it'll go better. Looking after one of the complications (eg the diabetes) puts the other one at risk (eg the bipolar) - sounds bad, but it isn't the end of the world and giving birth and raising a child makes up for all the problems so there is NO WAYS I will stop ttc. We definitely need to be bump buddies - come on BFPs - hoping yours will be the first on this thread.


----------



## bbdreams

Hey ladies! Sounds like everyone is approaching ov or beginning the 2ww. I hope everyone stays stress free and relaxed for that BFP in April! I am finally starting to recover from my sickness and now it seems that DH is getting it! Boo! I have been eating grapefruits everyday and everyday when I get home from work I have a ton of cm, but for some reason every evening when DH and I try to BD my cm is no where to be found! I have been all dried up! I can't understand this! Any thoughts girls?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to stop in and check on this thread. I am still waiting to O and I can't wait to start the smep. I really hope it is successful for me!! I am also taking soy, baby asprin, evening primrose & a prenantal vitamin. So I am thinking once we start the bd we will have all our bases covered!! LOL

HOw is everyone else so far this month?? 

BB sorry dh is now getting sick hope he gets better in time to bd!! FX


----------



## kayla's mommy

hoping to get that BFP this month, this is our second month trying. FX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tanikit...I was just reading back through the post and seen your also bipolar. I have been off all meds since ttc which has been a year now. The way I see it I didn't become bipolar overnight and I lived 26 years of my life without the meds so what is a few more. I have learned when my moods are going to switch and found some coping techniques that work for me and I think that is the most important thing. I was on abilify and it was rough when I first came off but to know that my baby will be born with no meds at all in my system but ones that will help him grown when I do become pregnant is very important to me. As they really don't know the side effects long term in all the new drugs they give us to "cope". So what I am saying is I agree with you not listening to your phsy...you know you best and I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## Tanikit

Thanks reedsgirl - I know, I coped for 16 years without meds but it put my marriage under huge strain so I do want my husband to enjoy my pregnancy too - but I also want there to be a pregnancy and not put it off too long. You have done great to stop meds for a year - will you start again after the baby is born?

Well we are into April and hoping the BFPs start soon on here.

8dpo today and I can feel the tension increase as the 1ww starts - I promise myself not to let it get to me, but it happens every time -ss and hoping like crazy but not really knowing.

bbdreams maybe you should eat the grapefruit later in the day. I am actually the opposite to you - I am drier in the morning and have more cm in the evening - also not sure why.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Girls Hugh thanks for the support and advice in regards to my friend, I rang her to see how she was as I'm sure she was worried sick I would want nothing more to do with her which I think would be more damaging for her. other people gave up on her I'm not going to. but your right there has to be boundaries and I have done some research on what to do and she needs to do in case things turn bad again,(which they will) but he has his own issues as well, he is from Africa and was a child solider. he rang a help line and is going to counselling with is a good step so who knows may it will make him see straight and how good he could have it? any way think its baby steps for both of them. makes me very grateful for my DH who is a brilliant and I feel very lucky to have him as he is to have me:winkwink:

Nixilix fingers crossed hun :flower:

kayla's mommy hello :flower: good luck :thumbup:

Moondance:lol: doing it backwards, I was the same I was living at home when I found out I was expecting DS1. :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

Hey guys. I swear I got he faintest of faint lines this morning but it's disappeared now and my oh said he thought it looked shaddowy so Prob just a shadow. 

Celtic glad your friend is ok xx


----------



## Nessicle

how did I miss this thread Jaimie!! 

Hi all! Seems all the regulars are in here together :haha: hopefully we will have some goodluck thrown our way for April! 

I'm due to test in a week on 8 April aarrghh!


----------



## LuckyD

Nixilix said:


> Hey guys. I swear I got he faintest of faint lines this morning but it's disappeared now and my oh said he thought it looked shaddowy so Prob just a shadow.
> 
> Celtic glad your friend is ok xx

Ooh Nix, exciting! When are you testing again?

Hi Ness! :hi:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi LuckyD! :wave:


----------



## Ejay

Hi everyone

I keep loosing track of which threads I have posted on, I keep seeing the little arrows at the side of the threads but can never remember where I was up to.

Oh well, will go with the flow (so to speak)

bbdreams - I think sometimes the pressure of TTC can affect you even though BDing is fun. Maybe concentrate a bit more on the fun foreplay bit and don't think so much about being sure to catch all the little swimmers. Let yourself get carried away (litterally if that helps!)

hope everyone is doing ok

x

Day 11 now, CM has started to change and get a bit more EW like, so I guess I am on track for O around sunday. The saliva OPK is still showing small blocky chrystals and no sign of the fern structure that is supposed to happen close to ovulation, but it might be a bit tooo soon to register yet.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nelix ooooh :happydance: come on :bfp: stop teasing and show your face please!!! good luck hope it shows nice and strong next test :flower::hugs:


LuckyD love the profile picture!


----------



## Tanikit

Nessicle - wodered where you had been - glad you found us. Also in the 1ww now.

My daughter had her first day at school today and coped fine and so did I. She met me with: "Mummy I WAITED for you." which broke my heart. I am a little emotional today, but that may just be cause its been a change again - could be pregnancy - I wish.

Nix - sounds exciting, hope you get a good BFP maybe tomorrow then? Your chart looks like you might have implanted yesterday in which case today may be too early for a BFP - usually takes at least 48h with the most sensitive tests.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Tan! lol I know goodness knows where I've been?! Ha ha

Aww bless your DD!! That is adorable and hopefully some nice pg hormones kicking in for you too! 

Got a bit of heartburn this afternoon but I had the same this time last cycle so don't think it's a symptom!xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> Hi Tan! lol I know goodness knows where I've been?! Ha ha
> 
> Aww bless your DD!! That is adorable and hopefully some nice pg hormones kicking in for you too!
> 
> Got a bit of heartburn this afternoon but I had the same this time last cycle so don't think it's a symptom!xx

Hello :flower: 


Well Im not sure Im ovulating so far this cycle CM was watery with EWCM but is very creamy watery today:wacko: I should Ovulate today so I expected to see a big gulp of the proper fertile stuff:cry: making me sad!


----------



## Nessicle

Celtic I didnt see any EWCM until two days after I've ovulated - think it has to work it's way down from your cervix as it stays up there to help the spermy so don't worry if you don't see it just yet :flower: x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Nessicle and Kayla's Mommy!

Celtic - what your dd said is a little heartbreaking, just goes to show how much she loves you! I clearly remember anxiously waiting for my mom to pick me up at my baby sitter's house.

BBdreams - I agree, if you are taking anything to help your cm you might want to wait until later in the day to take it. I'm going to take that suggestion myself and take EPO in the morning and evenings next cycle - if I need to!

I just need to share how grateful I am that my dh is being a total champ & team player ~ he initiated the BD last night and this morning and he is getting an SA on Friday. Yea for supportive hubbies!

And yeah for April Fools - Nixilix, that shadow had better not be getting in on the festivities! I want that to turn into a real deal BFP!


----------



## honeybee28

hey everyone, cd 9 for me!! still ages to ov. hope you guys start getting some bfps soon! save one for me.x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> Celtic I didnt see any EWCM until two days after I've ovulated - think it has to work it's way down from your cervix as it stays up there to help the spermy so don't worry if you don't see it just yet :flower: x

I was kinda checking my cervix, so hoping to see a good bit there a tiny bit this morning but I swear I had more yesterday but my temps show no change... but I am wondering as I think I could nearly discard them, with the clock change Im waking up later plus I have been going to bed later cause while the kids are asleep the adults do play LOL so who knows.one thing I have noticed yesterday and today Im moody (prob tired) but I did have slight cramps and lower back pain


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD - nice pic :)
Ness - There you are! You are normally everywhere! How did you miss this thread? :rofl:
Jaimie & Tanikit - I love my DD with all my heart. I also love working where I can socialize, meet people, be more productive than cleaning and cooking, and bring home a paycheck to contribute to our household. In MY PERFECT WORLD I would work 10-2 or 11-3 while DD is at school, or at practice or at daycare socializing, learning and making friends. Then see her get excited to see me everyday like she used too! Having a child(ren) is a blessing, I sometimes find myself needing an occasional break to recoup my thoughts. Don't forget, we moved away from everyone to start a business and expand our family. I am extremely lonely, until DH comes home ;) lmao Hailey (dd) does her own thing most of the time. I just need to be busy to keep my head in check. Staying at home is also a blessing as some women cannot. 

CD14 or CD15 today. My opk's have been even in color since yesterday BUT when mine get positive you know it. The test line gets mega mega dark!!! So I am continueing to BD every other day (I hope) until an actual positive then at east 2-3 days in a row skip and repeat!!! lmao I left my Softcup in from 11pm last night until 1200noon today. 13 hours!!! I forgot all about it!!! I should be ok right?....There was minimal semen in there so I am hoping its on it's journey to my fallopian tubes.....:spermy: :spermy: :spermy:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I hear ya TryFor - it must get a little rough when your child is older and doing their own thing a good part of the day. I'm sure that leaving your cup in is fine. I'll bet those spermies are just itching to see an egg come down the tube so they can connect with it! 

I'm hoping I'll start seeing my temp rise tomorrow morning. Then in a few weeks I hope I'll be late and see a BFP : )


----------



## Nessicle

CelticNiamh said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Celtic I didnt see any EWCM until two days after I've ovulated - think it has to work it's way down from your cervix as it stays up there to help the spermy so don't worry if you don't see it just yet :flower: x
> 
> I was kinda checking my cervix, so hoping to see a good bit there a tiny bit this morning but I swear I had more yesterday but my temps show no change... but I am wondering as I think I could nearly discard them, with the clock change Im waking up later plus I have been going to bed later cause while the kids are asleep the adults do play LOL so who knows.one thing I have noticed yesterday and today Im moody (prob tired) but I did have slight cramps and lower back painClick to expand...

ah right honey didnt know you checking your cervix, try not to worry about it too much though xx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thanks Julie and Jaimie! I know!!! Usually don't miss a trick on here! :haha:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

By the way tryfor - I love the name hailey!

Glad you are with us Nessicle ~ hope the 2ww isn't dragging for you!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you honey! it's not too bad - by the time I go back to work after East I will be 11dpo and have a few bits to do this weekend to keep me occupied! 

Hope it's not dragging for you guys either!


----------



## LuckyD

Aw, thanks for the photo comments! It is from mine and my OH's Civil Union (our version of getting married) - awesome day on the beach, so much fun.

I am a bit confused about O as well Celtic...I am using OPKs for the first time and they are yet to go positive, although today is CD15. I have a 28 day cycle so would expect to be Oing by now. Hmmm. And my CM is all over the place - one minute it's full on, next moment nothing. Oh well, I guess I just keep on testing, maybe I O much later than I thought - could explain why I haven't had much luck TTC so far!

Tanikit - that is so sweet of DD - I almost got tears in MY eyes!

Tryfor - I am doing a 'you' this weekend - my Mum is staying with us for Easter but I am going to have to be BDing all weekend as I am due to O! Any tips for BDing while the relatives are staying? :haha:

Yep, hurrah for supportive hubbies Jaimie - makes life easier, huh?

Nix - can't wait to hear how you are doing!

Ejay - you probably already know this, but if you go to 'quick links' you can choose 'subscribed threads' and that tells you all the threads you have posted on. Is that what you meant? Sorry if I have just told you something you already know! 

Ness - wow, you are really getting through the 2WW - fingers crossed for you xx

Hi honeybee, reedsgirl, bbdreams, kayla's mommy and everyone else! :hi:

xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey Hun. Tested again bfn boo. My cm is funny too, changes so quick. I usually o on 12 but didn't get pos last cycle but temps confirmed. Xx keep trying!


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD its annoying I noticed I have a tiny bit of EWCM tonight may be all will become clear tomorrow I hope... I have a 29 day cycle so should O today or have done so already!

Nessicle may be I'm paying to much attention and over analysing may be LOL

Nixilix dont worry it may be to early, I know if I test it will be late Ild never get a BFP before AF well may be the evening so FX


----------



## Nessicle

thanks LuckyD I know - AF due in a week so glad to be focussed on something else this weekend to make the time go by faster!

Keep doing those opk's girl! Make sure you do more than one a day and do them at the same time - I find 3pm is the time I see my +opk and this cycle I've never seen such a strong positive :D 

you will get there hun! xx


----------



## Nessicle

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD its annoying I noticed I have a tiny bit of EWCM tonight may be all will become clear tomorrow I hope... I have a 29 day cycle so should O today or have done so already!
> 
> Nessicle may be I'm paying to much attention and over analysing may be LOL

:haha: well I'm guilty of that - I swore I would not ss but here I am...ss'ing and obsessing!! lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

:rofl: LuckyD - I suggest you make sure there is something soft behind your headboard :sex: to prevent banging noises (lmao) or stand up 'doggie' at the egde of your bed, if you have a TV or a radio in your room I'd def. use one, and if they ask why you have it on when you are going to bed, just say it helps put you to sleep (and you have the timer to go off).:haha: Not sure if you really wanted that advice, but thats what we have to do! Oh yea and use some candles for dim but not too noticable light!!! He he!

Listen to me...... :rofl: I am the sneaky sex advisor! Lmao

Jaimie, Thanks :flower: My husband picked Hailey I pisked her middle name Brook. O can't get here soon enough for us, huh? I am wondering when the heck I'll even O since last months cycle! :coffee:

Ness, you ARE indeed flying through the 2ww aren't you!!! :dust:

Celtic - when are you due to O? I hope your CM picks up, I am my very own CM expert, :rofl: I am an avid studier! 

My CM is just starting to get Clear and stretchy, it only stretches up to an inch (mine normally stretches forever), my opks are even colored, my Cervix is open and awash in CM (like always during O). I was planning on telling my sister, who I am arguing with who threm my fertility issues in my face, that I am pregnant. For April Fools! But I changed my mind. :dohh:

On my way to Zumba in like 5 minutes!


----------



## Nessicle

i know it seems to be going mega fast this 2ww Julie!! 

I was gonna use a pregnancy as an April's fool but it suddenly seemed like a bad idea given I'm ttc lol didnt want get in God's bad books by lying he he!

wish we had Zumba here! I went swimming with OH last night, I was shattered after!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Suggest it at your gym, its fab! I love it! I really get a wonderful workout! I leave soak n' wet from sweat!!!

Do you guys swim often? We have no where to go swimming until next Month. I guess there is always the YMCA, they have pools.

I hope my 2ww goes super fast with an ending present of a pretty bfp! :cloud9:

I am sick of seeing some of us on the TTC boards, Ness, it's time to go for us!


----------



## Nessicle

lol I know Julie it seems like the same lot have been here forever! Someone new comes along usually in the 2ww and they get their bfp straightaway - which is obviously awesome but defo time some of us got ours now!!

We have the city council (state run) swimming pools located round the city, they have gyms there too but just basic gyms. They're much cheaper than private gyms so we tend to go there. We've just started going swimming, OH goes to the gym frequently but I want to stay active when I'm pregnant and thought swimming would be the best exercise so though we'd crack on with it while we're ttc!


----------



## Nixilix

I love swimming. Used to swim for the midlands, gave up to be a normal teenager!! Loser!


----------



## FsMummy

:hi: hi ladies. cd1 for me was 19th march so im due to O within the next few days i think. my cycles are usually 32-35 days so fingers xd. we only just decided to ttc so im hoping its not too late this month. i shall be testing around april 20th. good luck everyone x


----------



## bbdreams

Ejay said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I keep loosing track of which threads I have posted on, I keep seeing the little arrows at the side of the threads but can never remember where I was up to.
> 
> Oh well, will go with the flow (so to speak)
> 
> bbdreams - I think sometimes the pressure of TTC can affect you even though BDing is fun. Maybe concentrate a bit more on the fun foreplay bit and don't think so much about being sure to catch all the little swimmers. Let yourself get carried away (litterally if that helps!)
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok
> 
> x
> Hey ejay! You are so right! We have been so caught up in BDing to catch the swimmers we are scheduling the bd time, so no one is really initiating it for fun! Also, I have been so sickly here lately that I just wanna do it and get it over with so I can go to sleep! Hopefully, my sinus infection will be gone by ov, but it isn't looking good since I should o in the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky-I love the pic too!
> Ness- said a prayer for ya... hope this is your last 2ww before BFP!
> 
> Hey everyone else! Hope you are doing well!:howdy:
> 
> :dust:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

You are so right Ness - there are so many gals that I've seen with BFPs that have only been trying or on bnb for a few months or so! I keep thinking that after a certain number of posts we should automatically get ours : )

Julie (I keep forgetting to use your real name rather than tryfor!) - absolutely love the advice on BDing while parents are staying with you! Of course it is also a matter of how far apart the bedrooms are - hope they are sleeping on the other side of your flat LuckyD!

Oh bbdreams - trying to BD with a sinus infection is SO hard!

Welcome FSMommy - your avatar is a riot! I feel like all babies do that to me - they are giving me the finger and saying "I'm irresistible and precious and rare and you don't have one of your own" ha!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I forgot to mention that a couple of my gal pals on Facebook posted fake pregnancy announcements as April Fool's jokes - I'm so tired of the real announcements that I was NOT amused! Ok, I was a little amused ; P


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hi ladies...:hi:

First day around this forum and so happy I found some people to share the journey with. Will be due to test around Apr 20 (CD9 today).

Hoping we all get our :bfp: this month.

DH's :spermy:'s have some easter egg hunting to do this weekend :winkwink:.

Lots of sticky :dust: to all!

:flow:


----------



## LuckyD

Am keeping my fingers x'd for you Nix.....

Thanks Ness, yep I will keep doing the OPKs....I am testing twice a day, and actually just did one (it's 2pm in NZ) which is a tiny bit darker than what I have got so far...so am hoping it's a 'fade in' to a positive. We shall see.

Tryfor - love the 'BD with relatives in the house' advice! You are clearly an expert. I think that my Mum might be sleeping in the caravan (we live near the beach and have a caravan on our property) so that might make things easier in terms of noise...but if it is too cold she will sleep in the house so I will be searching out a blanket to put behind the headboard! :haha:

Welcome FsMummy and and mimiwc2010!

A lot of us due to O this weekend! We will be at it like (Easter) Rabbits!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi ladies :hi: I have to say, the first day of april has been quite good to me!!! 
I wish all of you lovely ladies a speedy :bfp::hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

LuckyD said:


> A lot of us due to O this weekend! We will be at it like (Easter) Rabbits!

Bwhahaha! That is funny! I like the quote about spermies going on an easter egg hunt too - good stuff!

Hokey Smokes! Congrats Calliebaby! Way to start off the month! did your OH believe you or did they think it was an april fool's joke?


----------



## calliebaby

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> A lot of us due to O this weekend! We will be at it like (Easter) Rabbits!
> 
> Bwhahaha! That is funny! I like the quote about spermies going on an easter egg hunt too - good stuff!
> 
> Hokey Smokes! Congrats Calliebaby! Way to start off the month! did your OH believe you or did they think it was an april fool's joke?Click to expand...

Thanks! I am still waiting for him to get home from work. I think he may think I am pranking him.:haha:


----------



## Shey

i hope to get a BFP in 3 weeks hehe


----------



## LuckyD

calliebaby said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> A lot of us due to O this weekend! We will be at it like (Easter) Rabbits!
> 
> Bwhahaha! That is funny! I like the quote about spermies going on an easter egg hunt too - good stuff!
> 
> Hokey Smokes! Congrats Calliebaby! Way to start off the month! did your OH believe you or did they think it was an april fool's joke?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am still waiting for him to get home from work. I think he may think I am pranking him.:haha:Click to expand...

Wow, how exciting! Congratulations!!!! Let us know what he says x


----------



## calliebaby

I will.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies! How is everyones month going?? Mine is flying by and hoping it wnds with a BFP!! I have been off work the past 3 days and been spring cleaning and organizing!:) I am going to start my opks tomorrow even though I am using the smep I sometimes O early in my cycle and don't want to miss it!! Dh and I are going to bd in the morning before the kids get home to be sure we can and I will use a softcup to keep the spermies where they need to be.:) (sorry if tmi). I am feeling real positive about this month and maybe because its spring and all the new blooms are out and it just feels so wonderful!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tanikit said:


> Thanks reedsgirl - I know, I coped for 16 years without meds but it put my marriage under huge strain so I do want my husband to enjoy my pregnancy too - but I also want there to be a pregnancy and not put it off too long. You have done great to stop meds for a year - will you start again after the baby is born?
> 
> Well we are into April and hoping the BFPs start soon on here.
> 
> 8dpo today and I can feel the tension increase as the 1ww starts - I promise myself not to let it get to me, but it happens every time -ss and hoping like crazy but not really knowing.
> 
> bbdreams maybe you should eat the grapefruit later in the day. I am actually the opposite to you - I am drier in the morning and have more cm in the evening - also not sure why.

Hey there. I am not sure if I will or not. I have what they consider to be a "mild" bipolar. NOt sure what that means but it sure doesn't feel mild to me. LOL. I sometimes do hate the meds as they make me feel like I am out of myself and takes me longer to do things. So I can't say if I will or won't go back on abilify. I may ask to try something else but it does all depend on how well I cope after a baby. I do have 3 kiddos and my youngest will be 7 tomorrow(April 2) and my oldest is 14 she says she can tell I am not taking my medicine. But I think I am pretty good at controling my moods but I do have moments where I know I am not in control and I try to sleep it off which I know is not good but it's all I can do for now. I am up right now cause of the wonderful weather and being more active so I am hoping to stay that way!!:)


----------



## Tanikit

Callie congrats on the BFP - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy! And hope a lot of us will follow you soon.

Good Friday today and its a nice long weekend - starting work on Tuesday and I was not feeling great about that last night, but feel better this morning. 9dpo and I am not feeling at all pregnant - in fact I have fewer signs this month than any of the previous months. 

Lots of people are ovulating this weekend so hope you all do manage to get your Easter egg.


----------



## Nixilix

Tanikit - no symptoms is a great symptom!! Even no symptoms can be symptoms, how bizzare is this ttc malarky :)

12dpo and still bfn :( got cramps like I'm 2 days into period ?? Got a lorra wind!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix your still not out, how long your LP 12 days would still be to early for me to get a BFP :hugs:

Tanikit no news is good news eh :flower: good Friday here as well and its wet windy and wild out side some spring we have snow and every thing this week.

Ness I hear ya, sometimes I think knowing to much is a killer! I feel I have loads of CM TMI very moist and wet around the cervix. so who knows:shrug:

My temps went up this morning taken at the right time as well :happydance: but just to compare I took them when I got up this morning at the same time I took them the last two day's but there is a huge difference! 36.1 at the normal time and it was 35.5 at 8am this morning? I thought your temps were meant to go up when you woke, mine fall and then even out so may temps for CD13 and 14 are way off and I could have Oed all ready which would explain change in CM ! :wacko: 


LucyD, tryfor,moondance,Jaimie, reedsgirl1138,calliebaby:hi: hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

girls how does a Local anesthesia effect you, I have to get a lump removed from my nose, it could be cancer eeek just writing that sounds weird. I don't think it is I think it's a cyst. but Ive just got my appointment for the 9th of April wondering how it would effect my chances.


----------



## Moondance

*I. Hate. This. Stuff!
TMI alert, if you're queasy at reading things, maybe don't read... apologies... but I need ADVICE!*

Am so over my body, and noticing every tiny detail and going into panic attack mode.
On Monday, when doing a #2, I had some light spotting on the toilet paper, a bit of excessive, kind of thick looking CM... and after that, no more spotting, and the CM went back to normal, watery CM.

I've been having some really severe insomnia lately, so not sleeping at night, I don't know why, I can't sleep at night... So my temping has either not happened, or happened at really stupid times.
So, temping isn't much help right now.

I have been mega mega emotional the past 3 days or so, not sure why, but crying at the drop of a hat, feeling moody, depressed. Usually, this kind of state for me, only happens in the week leading up to AF, so mega confusion.

But its now Friday here, and I just went to the toilet and did a wee, wiped myself to find holy HELL, a whole toilet paper just dripping with thick, offwhite CM, and large streaks of blood through it. It probably looked like more blood than there was, because of how much CM there was there, and its just watered down the blood... but I was concerned enough to take a PHOTOGRAPH of it! .... just for reference.
I have been, up til this point, having CM that is just clear, thin and watery, nothing more than that (I put it as Creamy on my chart, because putting in Watery, it starts telling me I'm in my fertile period, and confuses my chart, but I've got it all written down in my diary if I need to adjust the charting stats).

But I'm not starting to be slightly stressed.
I can't get into the doctor until NEXT Friday. 

Am having slight pains in my lower right, round about the right ovary, but it could be anything.
But the moodiness... driving me nuts. 
This new sudden MEGA CM with blood in it... not impressed by it.

Just constantly, all the time, confused by everything and I HATE IT!

Now, FF has me pegged at ovulating NEXT Friday... so I don't know whats going on.


----------



## FsMummy

well our first ttc :sex: went well....twice:haha: im annoyed because ive got a few opks somewhere but ive got no idea where. im right around O now so if i order more i wont have them in time :shrug: maybe i wil get some for next cycle. omg i was looking at baby names yesterday :dohh: what names has everyone thought of (i know u have all thought about it lol)


----------



## winegums

Fs mummy i went to wilkinson yesterday they have 5 ovulation sticks for a little over £2 which i know is obviously still more expensive that internet but for me i need to start doing the opks in a couple of days so don't have time to get them online i went round boots superdrug and pharmacies yesterday and wilkinson was cheapest i could find :)

xxx


----------



## Moondance

FsMummy said:


> well our first ttc :sex: went well....twice:haha: im annoyed because ive got a few opks somewhere but ive got no idea where. im right around O now so if i order more i wont have them in time :shrug: maybe i wil get some for next cycle. omg i was looking at baby names yesterday :dohh: what names has everyone thought of (i know u have all thought about it lol)


I've wanted the name Joshua Alexander for a son, since I was about 12.
And the current girls name topping the list is Lillybeth.
(Lillybeth is not pronounced two different words though, its intended to be like Elizabeth in pronunciation, so not like Lilly Beth but Lillehbeth.
Is that weird?


----------



## winegums

i love the name joshua too but it really doesn't go with the surname :(


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! 

how is everyone feeling?

Tanikit - I feel the same as you I'm 6dpo and feel soo down today, I'm having to hold in tears and fight it because I feel sooo like AF is gonna turn up next Thursday, in fact I just know she is, I know I won't get my bfp this cycle and it sucks ass :cry:

Moondance sounds to me like ov is here - i stopped temping because for me FF didnt make sense it had me down that I ovulated 3 days after my +opk and gave me a 32 day cycle WTF?! I've got a 27 day cycle and my diarised day for AF was exactly right so I trust myself more than FF lol 

xx


----------



## Moondance

Nessicle said:


> morning all!!
> 
> how is everyone feeling?
> 
> Tanikit - I feel the same as you I'm 6dpo and feel soo down today, I'm having to hold in tears and fight it because I feel sooo like AF is gonna turn up next Thursday, in fact I just know she is, I know I won't get my bfp this cycle and it sucks ass :cry:
> 
> Moondance sounds to me like ov is here - i stopped temping because for me FF didnt make sense it had me down that I ovulated 3 days after my +opk and gave me a 32 day cycle WTF?! I've got a 27 day cycle and my diarised day for AF was exactly right so I trust myself more than FF lol
> 
> xx


I don't WANT Ov to be here.
I'm not with my DP til next Wednesday!!!!
Nuuuuuuu!
:dohh::dohh::dohh:




I just went and checked my CP... as they say that what, during ovulation, CP should be "S.H.O.W" -- Soft High Open and Wet, thought I'd check-
MY CP is so low, its only about 1cm in. Went to check and came to a forced stop as I hit cervix.
I have never felt it so low.


----------



## Nessicle

whoops oh I see honey! well (backtracking) that's just what FF did for me cos I'm a poor sleeper so my temps weren't ever accurate but sure that's not the case for you!xx


----------



## FsMummy

winegums said:


> Fs mummy i went to wilkinson yesterday they have 5 ovulation sticks for a little over £2 which i know is obviously still more expensive that internet but for me i need to start doing the opks in a couple of days so don't have time to get them online i went round boots superdrug and pharmacies yesterday and wilkinson was cheapest i could find :)
> 
> xxx

thanks for the info! a trip to wilkos may be in order me thinks :D


----------



## Moondance

winegums said:


> i love the name joshua too but it really doesn't go with the surname :(

Whats the surname?
DP's is Harrison

So baby would Joshua Alexander Harrison


----------



## Moondance

Nessicle said:


> whoops oh I see honey! well (backtracking) that's just what FF did for me cos I'm a poor sleeper so my temps weren't ever accurate but sure that's not the case for you!xx

I'm a poor sleeper also... have barely been temping this cycle.

But something funny the other day... I was awake all night, crashed at about 6:30am, then went to sleep.... ended up temping over 7 hours later than I normally would, but I did it just to randomly check what it would be.
And it was exactly where I expected it would have been, had I done it that morning. Average, not much different from the day before. I don't know.

Didn't temp today.



I'm wondering if my emotional freakout that I've been having, could have been triggered by my car accident the other day, coz its only really been since then that I've been weird.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im hoping for a easter bfp - i test every 4 days just incase hahhahahha :) x


----------



## Nessicle

Moondance said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> whoops oh I see honey! well (backtracking) that's just what FF did for me cos I'm a poor sleeper so my temps weren't ever accurate but sure that's not the case for you!xx
> 
> I'm a poor sleeper also... have barely been temping this cycle.
> 
> But something funny the other day... I was awake all night, crashed at about 6:30am, then went to sleep.... ended up temping over 7 hours later than I normally would, but I did it just to randomly check what it would be.
> And it was exactly where I expected it would have been, had I done it that morning. Average, not much different from the day before. I don't know.
> 
> Didn't temp today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if my emotional freakout that I've been having, could have been triggered by my car accident the other day, coz its only really been since then that I've been weird.Click to expand...

oooh gosh so sorry about your car accident! I hope you weren't hurt? 

perhaps you have a bit of underlying anxiety that could be affecting it??


----------



## Nessicle

ok girls so me and OH :sex: this morning.... after I went to the bathroom and after cleaning myself up (sorry tmi lol) I had a pee then noticed I had EWCM?? I Ov'd a week ago so a bit confused??

If it was a few days after ov then I'd think it was just working it's way down but I ov'd last Saturday...??


----------



## Moondance

Nessicle said:


> ok girls so me and OH :sex: this morning.... after I went to the bathroom and after cleaning myself up (sorry tmi lol) I had a pee then noticed I had EWCM?? I Ov'd a week ago so a bit confused??
> 
> If it was a few days after ov then I'd think it was just working it's way down but I ov'd last Saturday...??

I wouldn't worry about it.
Sometimes I randomly, sometimes, out of the blue, wipe myself after going to the toilet to find the toilet paper covered in what appears to be EWCM, really thick, even looks exactly like egg white... same texture and everything. You tested it for its stretchiness factor?


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it was stretchy and very clear! 

popped in a panty liner after :sex: and noticed I had a streak of creamy CM with a slight greeny/yellow tinge which I've never had before, weird!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome Hannah! An Easter BFP sounds lovely!

Moondance - I've had episodes of very strange and abundant cm under stressful conditions in my past, I don't think yours is anything to worry about. Definitely does not seem as though you are ovulating now with your cervix being so low. I hope your ov holds off until your OH is around.

Ness - I've seen other ladies post that they've had ewcm after ov...seems within the range of normalcy to me!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Jaimie! 

had some positive feedback from some girls who just got their bfp too saying that they got EWCM before their bfp but obviously not getting my hopes up too much!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks jamie how are you? x


----------



## Nixilix

CelticNiamh said:


> Nixilix your still not out, how long your LP 12 days would still be to early for me to get a BFP :hugs:

Usually 14 days. got a faint line on superdrug, so went got tesco and a clearlue! clearblue not pregnant but tesco faint line again... ??


----------



## calliebaby

LuckyD said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> A lot of us due to O this weekend! We will be at it like (Easter) Rabbits!
> 
> Bwhahaha! That is funny! I like the quote about spermies going on an easter egg hunt too - good stuff!
> 
> Hokey Smokes! Congrats Calliebaby! Way to start off the month! did your OH believe you or did they think it was an april fool's joke?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am still waiting for him to get home from work. I think he may think I am pranking him.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, how exciting! Congratulations!!!! Let us know what he says xClick to expand...

I gave my hubby a onesie when he got home and then handed him the test. He was really quiet for a while and then said "I thought that this would take longer". Once the shock wore off, he started to rub my belly all night. He was really happy this morning and kept smiling and saying "a baby, huh?"


----------



## Tanikit

Nixlix your chart looks great and the tests sound good - its still early - you'll probably get a really clear one in another 2 days time. Congrats :)

Today has been very hard for me - emotionally I am doing about as well as if AF was to be here tomorrow (its always bad then) Then again, I do have the stress of going back to work and my daughter has given me quite a day - painted the TV, coloured the walls, drew with permanent marker on our printer, pooed in the bath, pulled my hair hard (by mistake I think) hit me, spilt her tea all over the floor and that was all today - and when my DH asked I said very crossly: Of course I want another one! But by then I also wanted to burst into tears.

Callie your DH sounds sweet.


----------



## Nixilix

awww Tanikit sorry your having a rough day. Your probably nervous about work starting and everything is coming at once.. sending hugs to you... :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Tanikit - I'm so sorry you had such a rough day!

Callie - that really is super sweet about your DH - so glad the two of you are sharing that joy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance I was thinking of you today and about your abundant CM I know weird only it reminded me of once when I had trush and had no pain or itchiness only loads of watery CM and creamy it was a pain in the ass as I thought something was wrong with me. so just wondering could it be that for you? may be! or it could be stress like others suggested. oh when did you last see DP if it was with in the last 5 days I would say your still in with a chance if you are OVing :hugs:

Tanikit its amazing what they can get up to in the space of a couple of hours, my DD is the same in to every thing some days I run rings around my self taking out of every thing. hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Nixilix:happydance::happydance: sounds brilliant, I wouldn't worry about the clearblue showing nothing yet it may be too soon and I think they need higher HCG levels have you more test to do have you posted a pic yet! :flower: FX and legs crossed, so it would be an early BFP you are getting, keep testing to see that line get darker.

Nessicle you know that cm your describing my friend had when she was pregnant and I think its a sign so FX it means you will get your BFP this month I was just about to send you great big :hugs: for feeling down I know that feeling. but it looking good so far:flower:

I have good bit of EWCM this morning after all wondering what the story with my temps though they are a bit off. wonder is it the clock change may be!
I have to have a local Anaesthetic (i posted about it earlier) but will is ruin my chances! ill be 8DPO if I'm correct and have Ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah have posted in gallery.. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/304537-have-got-line-eye.html


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> Yeah have posted in gallery..
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/304537-have-got-line-eye.html

:hugs::happydance::happydance: yay congrats that is deffo a BFP well done !


----------



## Nixilix

CelticNiamh said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Yeah have posted in gallery..
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/304537-have-got-line-eye.html
> 
> :hugs::happydance::happydance: yay congrats that is deffo a BFP well done !Click to expand...

Thanks hunni.... im cheering everyone else one... come on girls... :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

congratulations :happydance: x


----------



## Ejay

Congrats Nix definitely looks like a:bfp: to me

Callie congrats as well, sounds like your OH is very taken with the baby idea

LuckyD thanks for letting me know about the post subscribe thing, I hadn't found that one yet.

On CD12 now, saliva OPK seems to be showing the start of fern like chrystals now so seem to be on course for O easter sunday or Monday

hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Ejay!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Neato Ejay - the saliva opk sounds intriguing. I wonder if those are more reliable than the poas opks?

Nixilix - thanks for the pics! Looks like a line to me!

So far we've got Calliebaby and Nixilix with bfp's, right?

Celtic - I am so sorry that you have to get the local anathesia. I guess it isn't something your docs would want to put off though, huh? So does a local definitely hurt your chances?


----------



## Tanikit

Nixlix I replied on the other post but definitely looks like a line - congrats again!
Like the new ticker :)

As for April showers - we aren't supposed to get rain this month but the last two or three days it has rained non stop - usually we get storms and they are over in a couple of hours, but its been raiing through the day and night lately - so maybe those showers can bring me a BFP?


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks xx

I hate the rain, go away and bring the sunshine!!! xx 

So who is testing next then?!?!?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woohoo! I say those showers should definitely bring you a BFP tanikit. We were supposed to get some rain yesterday but it only sprinkled - probably won't see that again till the monsoons in August so I really hope those sprinkles brought my BFP : )

I got caught off guard this cycle though - apparently I ovulated on the 31st / CD 13. I was convinced I didn't ovulate till CD 15 or 16 given my previous charts. TTC certainly keeps you on your toes!


----------



## Ejay

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Neato Ejay - the saliva opk sounds intriguing. I wonder if those are more reliable than the poas opks?
> 
> Nixilix - thanks for the pics! Looks like a line to me!
> 
> So far we've got Calliebaby and Nixilix with bfp's, right?
> 
> Celtic - I am so sorry that you have to get the local anathesia. I guess it isn't something your docs would want to put off though, huh? So does a local definitely hurt your chances?

Jaimie2Eyes - OH thinks it's really funny when every morning when I get up and examine my spit under the microscope. Not sure how it's going to work out as I have nerver used the saliva OPK before, will keep you all informed


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Neato Ejay - the saliva opk sounds intriguing. I wonder if those are more reliable than the poas opks?
> 
> Nixilix - thanks for the pics! Looks like a line to me!
> 
> So far we've got Calliebaby and Nixilix with bfp's, right?
> 
> Celtic - I am so sorry that you have to get the local anathesia. I guess it isn't something your docs would want to put off though, huh? So does a local definitely hurt your chances?


No can't put it off, have to have the lump removed, Im not sure how it will effect me, but have a feeling it will, I was hoping some one would know, I know LA are safe when you are pregnant but not if they are ok when your at a very important stage of implanting.


----------



## Nixilix

Celtic - how rubbish that you have to have the op.. when is it? I just goggled it to see what it says about LA, but cant find anything other than when you are pregnant xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

just tested of fun, still neg :(


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic I don't think you have to worry - a LA does not go systemically - it only works in the spot where they put it in. I have had LA a few times and it basically just numbs your skin - the only effects I had was that as it wears off your skin tingles and then you will feel a bit sore from where they cut you. It cannot affect your fertility in any way. Good luck for the op.

10dpo today - still feeling nothing. Surprisingly I have had no cramps this cycle and nor have I been bloated at all. I really don't think I am pregnant and that scares me tioo because it means I will be coping with a new job right when AF arrives.


----------



## LuckyD

Congrats Nix!!!!! Awesome news!! 

Callie - that is lovely about your hubby, so happy for you both x

Celtic - good luck for the operation honey - really hope it goes smoothly. I don't know much about the effect of LA but Tanikit's post was reassuring - hope you are feeling better about it and lots of hugs x :hugs:

Ooh, CM sounds promising Ness! Fingers crossed x

I am CD16 and STILL waiting for my positive OPK. Man, never thought it would take this long. It is definitely getting darker though, so am just following SMEP and BDing every second day...hope I get a positive soon!

Hi to everyone else!! Sorry, this is a quick post but got to go - dinner time! Big hugs to all the April Showers ladies :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie reading back on my post it sounds real smart (should of added in a :flower:), that's not how I meant it sorry hun:flower:

Nixilix Thnaks for that I had a look my self and the fact I could'nt find any thing negative is reasuring. hey how are you doing when are you doing the digital..:flower:

HannahGraceee:hugs: how many DPO are you:flower:

Tanikit Thanks so much I feel a lot better reading that, I hope AF does not arrive esp on your first day at a new job:hugs:, I feel exactly the same my self for some reason. 

LuckyD hope you got that positive OPK I am raging I didnt think to use them as my temps are all over the place and no point following them this cycle at all. 

any one else think thier temps are messed up! mine are awful


----------



## Nixilix

Not going to do the digi until see stronger lines on normal test! I tested again this morning and it's lighter second line :( now I'm worried.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> Not going to do the digi until see stronger lines on normal test! I tested again this morning and it's lighter second line :( now I'm worried.

post a picture please or im guessing you have all ready! and Ild do the same with the digital I rather wait on till Im late then use of of those. you know you may be one of those people that double HCG in the evening so get stronger lines later in the day :hugs: try not to worry to much

you know just reading your other thread and you say you got a BFN yesterday morning, so now I'm even more confident you get a stringer line later in the day :)


----------



## Nixilix

No picture yet, got my positives yesterday in the afternoon so maybe it may be darker omorrow or maybe tonight :) thanks Hun xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

CelticNiamh said:


> Jaimie reading back on my post it sounds real smart (should of added in a :flower:), that's not how I meant it sorry hun:flower:
> 
> Nixilix Thnaks for that I had a look my self and the fact I could'nt find any thing negative is reasuring. hey how are you doing when are you doing the digital..:flower:
> 
> *HannahGraceee how many DPO are you*
> 
> Tanikit Thanks so much I feel a lot better reading that, I hope AF does not arrive esp on your first day at a new job:hugs:, I feel exactly the same my self for some reason.
> 
> LuckyD hope you got that positive OPK I am raging I didnt think to use them as my temps are all over the place and no point following them this cycle at all.
> 
> any one else think thier temps are messed up! mine are awful

Im not even past ovulation yet HAHAH just wanted to test hahah :) x x


----------



## Nessicle

CelticNiamh said:


> Nessicle you know that cm your describing my friend had when she was pregnant and I think its a sign so FX it means you will get your BFP this month I was just about to send you great big :hugs: for feeling down I know that feeling. but it looking good so far:flower:
> 
> .

ooooh really??? I'm getting excited now - I had a tugging sensation near my pubic bone this morning lasted a few minutes and haven't felt it since, got some very very mild cramps that don't feel like AF cramps and keep getting a pain behind my belly button! 

thank you for the PMA and hugs xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Nessicle you know that cm your describing my friend had when she was pregnant and I think its a sign so FX it means you will get your BFP this month I was just about to send you great big :hugs: for feeling down I know that feeling. but it looking good so far:flower:
> 
> .
> 
> ooooh really??? I'm getting excited now - I had a tugging sensation near my pubic bone this morning lasted a few minutes and haven't felt it since, got some very very mild cramps that don't feel like AF cramps and keep getting a pain behind my belly button!
> 
> thank you for the PMA and hugs xxClick to expand...

:happydance::thumbup: go check that early pregnancy symptom thread and keep the PMA on till what ever not even going to say the word PML


----------



## Nixilix

Come on ness hurry up and be able to test.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ahhhh going to scrap my chart I think don't know what the hell is going on, temps are all wrong and backwards high during AF and low now :wacko: could that throw off a cover line and also waking up later with the clock change has fecked up my cycles. then today I have loads of ewcm and cervix supper high and supper soft!!!! now question does that happen after OV or on OV cause my cut off wont work if I'm OVing later to day or tomorrow. kinda swaying for a sister for my DD
can some one have a look please Thanks!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm not an expert So can't comment on chart, but my cp was high and soft weekend of ovulation and really slippy. Xx I am sure I o'd on the Sunday. Temping is confusing, my temp dropped a wee bit this morning? Thought it was supposed to go up if bfp!! Who knows, stupid charts!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> I'm not an expert So can't comment on chart, but my cp was high and soft weekend of ovulation and really slippy. Xx I am sure I o'd on the Sunday. Temping is confusing, my temp dropped a wee bit this morning? Thought it was supposed to go up if bfp!! Who knows, stupid charts!!

do you have a link to your chart! as long as it's stays above your cover line your doing ok :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

It's still above coverline, dropped only a smudge. I will put the link back on when I get back to the pc!! Temping is good, if it goes they way we want. But when temps screw we panic. That's the downside an I hate that part of it xx


----------



## Swanny

Nixilix said:


> It's still above coverline, dropped only a smudge. I will put the link back on when I get back to the pc!! Temping is good, if it goes they way we want. But when temps screw we panic. That's the downside an I hate that part of it xx

Did you test again? I got such a faint line on superdrug with FMU this morning but it's definately there and I'm sure it's got a pink hint to it, but then I took another one about 3 hours later and I hadn't had much to drink and there wasn't really anything there.

I'll be testing again in the morning but not sure if mine is an evap. Temp went up this morning though...


----------



## Nixilix

oooh, how exciting!!! i've never had a faint line on superdrug til the yesterday. so excited for you!!

I tested yest morning and got bfn on ic, then used superdrug in afternoon and got faint line, tesco test in late afternoon and darker.

but tests today lighter!!


----------



## Moondance

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moondance - I've had episodes of very strange and abundant cm under stressful conditions in my past, I don't think yours is anything to worry about. Definitely does not seem as though you are ovulating now with your cervix being so low. I hope your ov holds off until your OH is around.

To add confusion to the whole thing?
My cervix is not softening, its not moving up, its sort of tilted, but still very low. I have to feel towards the back for my OS now, but its still like, so low, I expect it to be higher and end up hitting it.
But.... digging around just a minute ago, I had what seemed to be bordering on EWCM... but only when I do an internal vaginal check, its not coming out EW. But it stretched over an inch.
But no other ovulation signs and my cervix is tremendously low.



CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance I was thinking of you today and about your abundant CM I know weird only it reminded me of once when I had trush and had no pain or itchiness only loads of watery CM and creamy it was a pain in the ass as I thought something was wrong with me. so just wondering could it be that for you? may be! or it could be stress like others suggested. oh when did you last see DP if it was with in the last 5 days I would say your still in with a chance if you are OVing :hugs:

I've had a couple of people suggest that option to me, but even long before I started TTC, I always had what seemed to be a lot of excess watery CM. I just never knew what it was before I started TTC.
I don't see DP until Wednesday, and its Saturday today. So once again I'm on the "crap crap crap" thing, and hoping I don't miss ovulation.
I've also been having mega bad insomnia at night, so my temping has been crazy erratic, I even keep forgetting!!! 
Have had the emotional crying at the drop of a hat all week, being emo, depressed one second, then normal, or exuberant the next. Right now I feel really tired. Had plenty of sleep though.


Am just confused by how low my CP is. If I'm due to ovulate in 6 days (or sooner if I O early), shouldn't it have started moving up by now, as opposed to staying hard and leaning forward a bit?




And I've seen some of you got BFP's? I don't want to say congrats until its confirmed by a doctor, instead of a pee stick, just in case, and all! :)

And goodluck for your OP Celtic darling!


----------



## Swanny

Nixilix said:


> oooh, how exciting!!! i've never had a faint line on superdrug til the yesterday. so excited for you!!
> 
> I tested yest morning and got bfn on ic, then used superdrug in afternoon and got faint line, tesco test in late afternoon and darker.
> 
> but tests today lighter!!

Did you use FMU this morning? I've been looking at my Superdrug tests from a few days back and I know they have dried up now but there doesn't seem to be ANY line at all on those ones where as today's there is definately something.

I've lost the wire for my computer so can't post the pics but look very similar to your photos but mine is a bit lighter. 

I can't wait for the morning now to test again but like yourself may be a little dissapointed if the line gets lighter. Don't they say that HCG doubles every 2 days though? So if you test again tomorrow you should have a better idea of what's going on :)

I'll be so gutted if superdrug tests let me down cause I've had a carry on with FR lately and thought superdrug could be trusted.....lets hope so!!


----------



## Nixilix

yeah used fmu this morning, hoping that i get stronger lines tomorrow. might go and get some more superdrug ones on offer :)

FX for you, keep me updated, i'll do the same :) but i agree, my old superdrug tests have NOTHING on that are dried, same with tesco. But the ones that had lines still have them xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> It's still above coverline, dropped only a smudge. I will put the link back on when I get back to the pc!! Temping is good, if it goes they way we want. But when temps screw we panic. That's the downside an I hate that part of it xx

I think I have it figured out if temps go up tomorrow and Monday it will show I OV on CD15 which would be right for me! my only thought is with my two off temps on CD14 and CD15 were lower than they would have been if taken at the correct time IYKWIM , so if I adjust them to what they possible would have been that would make CD13 as OV either way that would be ok I guess but the fact CM as actually been great this morning loads of EWCM actually there when I wiped Sorry:flower: so wondering now if its produced after OV HMMM


----------



## Nixilix

I was going to suggest maybe wednesday or thursday. i had ew after ov this month, i pu tit in my notes though, not in my chart as it confused ff xx


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic your chart looks like you have not ovulated yet - especially since you are getting EWCM still - if I were you I would carry on BDing - FF uses the last 5-6 temps to base the rise on, not the full months worth so don't worry about the temps during AF.

Nixlix, a line is a line even if it looks lighter - its still very early days so hcG is rising fast but the tests vary in sensitivity so one may look lighter even later. Don't worry about how dark it is :) How are you feeling -its so exciting to get those lines.

I have been very emotional today - crying at anything and getting cross easily too. This is very like I feel the first day of AF except that its been going on for two days now. I am also exhausted and slept this afternoon. Other than that nothing - no twinges, no cramps, no bloating, no nothing. I wish this cycle was ended now - either AF or a BFP, but preferably a BFP.

Swanny congrats on the line - your chart is looking good.


----------



## Nixilix

Tanikit your chart looks fab! High temps! Come on bfp. When u testing? Xx

I'm ok, boobs sore today not nipples though. Have few af cramps and been really tired. Keep being hungry wanting something to eat but whatever I fancy doesn't do it an leaves me wanting something else!!


----------



## Tanikit

I only have one test in the house so I promised myself I would only test at the absolute earliest at 13dpo (and probably only 14dpo) With Easter to distract me I will make it to 12dpo fine, after that though I am going to feel pressured to test.

Nixlix pregnancy makes you experiment with food - all I wanted first rimester last time was very sour green apples. Very weird.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

CelticNiamh said:


> Jaimie reading back on my post it sounds real smart (should of added in a :flower:), that's not how I meant it sorry hun:flower:

Absolutely no worries - I have no idea what post you are referring to because I definitely don't recall you sounding smart. Well, I mean, I think you are very intelligent but I definitely don't think you were being a smart a** :winkwink:

I don't think you've ovulated yet - I would keep up the BDing : )

LuckyD - really hope you get a nice solid opk soon. Nixilix - I can't wait to see your digi bfp!


----------



## Nixilix

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Nixilix - I can't wait to see your digi bfp!

Me too, my ic's aren't getting darker and i haven't managed to get any other tests. i have the clearblue but refuse to use it yet ;)

How are you doing hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls!! 

well just got back from vising relatives and my boobs are absolutely killing, I never get sore boobs so actually thinking this could be it girls! Also had a pinching sensation behind my belly button! 

Also had indigestion all day and an ache round my pubic bone on the right side!!


----------



## Reds05

Sounds good ness - got my fx'd for you!!


----------



## Tanikit

Signs sound good Ness - when are you going to start testing?


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girls! sorry for late replies been out visiting family all afternoon! 

Tan - gonna start testing on Tuesday - will be 11dpo then and AF due on Thursday! 

Well this afternoon my boobs have started aching like crazy!! they hurt to touch on the breastbone and round the sides!! I've always said I'll know I'm pregnant when I get sore boobs as I never get sore boobs! 

Also had some nipping behind my belly button and my abdo feels tender!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix thanks for having a look, I have a feeling its Thursday,Friday or today I'm reached my peak though and I have to say I'm delighted to see a huge amount of EWCM for a change, go EPO:flower: Hope that test keeps getting darker :hugs: and I cant wait to see a DIGITAL and that amazing word Pregnant :happydance:

Tanikit I think I will know tomorrow If I have ovulated or not if my temp rises it will point to O and at least that will be a relief as long as I am ovulating. I'm kinda using a cut off as I'm swaying for a girl plus DH not here now up in my mams fixing his jeep with my boys. my house is to quite with out them all.

Nessicle I am loving your symptoms, so excited for you when do you test :hugs:

Jaimie2Eyes I like it, why thanks for the compliment :flower: I had fun playing around with my chart and I'm fairly sure I will see were Ive Ovulated in the next two days so feeling a wee bit better over that. oooh and the EPO worked I am loads of EWCM and I don't even have to go looking for it and my cervix has never felt so soft (now there a statement I never thought I would share) :haha: :winkwink:

So who next to test!

Hope every one else is doing ok:hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic I played around with the calculator and it is possible that they could say that you ovulated on CD15, but only if your temp is higher than 36.00 tomorrow and preferably even higher and then your coverline would be at about 35.94 so the temps would be very close to the coverline. Hopefully you get a big temp spike tomorrow which would make it more obvious.

Better go to bed - I am exhausted and we need to be up before our daughter tomorrow which can be quite hard since she wakes so early. She's told the dogs that they better not bite the Easter bunny (who is pink - did you know that?) I didn't either.


----------



## Nixilix

aww how cute. my neice thinks we have a snow bunny in our airing cupboard.. no one knows what a snow bunny is?? haha

So im very concerned now and convinced im not even pregnant.. i have no change in tests, ic's seem to be lighter although still a very very very faint line. did tesco last night and this morning and they are light but thin lines. Im thinking its going to be a chemical, actually im convinced. :( no point using the digi if the others are rubbish lines cause yes that said not pregnant.

Dont even know if superdrug is open tomorrow. 
And although they say hormone doubles every 48 hrs, surely it doubles over the 48 hrs not just all of a sudden, so they should be getting darker?? I have used all types of wee, morning afternoon evening!! 

I dont think its a bfn cause defo lines on all three different brands but will it stick ? :(


----------



## Nessicle

I dont think the IC's are very reliable honey I would go by the Superdrugs etc and a line is a line!! Hope it's nice and strong for you babe! 

Celtic I think I'm gonna test on Wednesday 12dpo, was thinking of testing on Tuesday but dont know if I want to test that early....AF due on Thursday so by Wednesday I would have a good positive if I was!


----------



## Nessicle

rachel supdrug should be open tomorrow!


----------



## Nixilix

cheers hun xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Celtic I played around with the calculator and it is possible that they could say that you ovulated on CD15, but only if your temp is higher than 36.00 tomorrow and preferably even higher and then your coverline would be at about 35.94 so the temps would be very close to the coverline. Hopefully you get a big temp spike tomorrow which would make it more obvious.
> 
> Better go to bed - I am exhausted and we need to be up before our daughter tomorrow which can be quite hard since she wakes so early. She's told the dogs that they better not bite the Easter bunny (who is pink - did you know that?) I didn't either.

Thanks hun, that's what I think myself so my FX for tomorrow. ahhh that's so cute:flower: I love the little things they say.

Nixilix a line is a line but I know your worried now bub wont stick, but get those other tests and leave it a day if you can!!! FX X100 that all is well
:hugs:
Nessicle that sounds like a great plan and what I did when I got my BFP with my daughter tested 13DPO and got a very very faint BFP it was slightly darker 14DPO and got a bit darker as days went on and actually when I think on it, I was 6 weeks before I saw a very dark line I was freaking I would miss as I had one before.


----------



## Moondance

Nixilix said:


> So im very concerned now and convinced im not even pregnant.. i have no change in tests, ic's seem to be lighter although still a very very very faint line. did tesco last night and this morning and they are light but thin lines. Im thinking its going to be a chemical, actually im convinced. :( no point using the digi if the others are rubbish lines cause yes that said not pregnant.
> 
> Dont even know if superdrug is open tomorrow.
> And although they say hormone doubles every 48 hrs, surely it doubles over the 48 hrs not just all of a sudden, so they should be getting darker?? I have used all types of wee, morning afternoon evening!!
> 
> I dont think its a bfn cause defo lines on all three different brands but will it stick ? :(



PMA babe, you gotta have that PMA! 
Some women don't even get ANY lines as early as you... My mums best friend, when she was preggo? We had "POAS Sleepover Parties" every single week for 6 months, because though we knew she was pregnant from a blood test at the doctors, it didn't matter what she did, she couldn't get a positive on a stick.

I've decided in future to not bother even testing until my periods are at least a week late. I don't want to have the continual heartbreak of possible "false" positives, but they say those are supposed to be rare.
If you're concerned about it though, can you see your doctor?


----------



## Tanikit

Happy Easter everyone!

Nixlix I tested 4 days in a row when I was pregnant last time and stuck the tests in a journal - I looked at them now - 13dpo was faint, 14 dpo was the same, 15dpo was fainter and 16dpo was darker. Try not to stress too much - you've got a whole pregnancy ahead of you to stress about any number of things. 

11dpo and I am hoping today will just be a normal day (no violent mood swings) We are going to the inlaws for lunch later. Despite all the sleep yesterday I am very tired.


----------



## Nixilix

Thankyou girls, I'm trying to keep that pma! Temp went up today and ic showing a faint line still so just gotta get another test. Gonna get a 2pack cause got fmu but think I produce better lines in afternoon xx


----------



## Nixilix

Tanikit have a fab easter Enjoy your day xx
moondance hey!! As it's bank holiday flaming doctors aren't open until
Tuesday :) will hve defo missed period by then. Due tomorrow. But if this doesn't turn out they way I want trust me, I won't ever be testing early again!!

Hey everyone, hope you all ok.


----------



## Nessicle

Rachel like the other girls said don't stress about it cos the IC's arent always reliable either :hugs:

well 8dpo today and OMG my boobs are mega sore today! Its so sore across my breastbone and under my arms feels almost bruised and my boobs are really really tender and feel almost tingly burny sensation! 

I had a dream last night I did about 5 tests and they were all positive.....OMG I think I'm pregnant girls!! I never ever get sore boobs and they are so painful today!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Happy Easter every one :flower:

Nessicle sounds really good hun :hugs:

Nixilix I think you will see them getting darker now so keep positive and let us know when you test:hugs:

Which temp would you use, fist was a little bit early and after broken sleep up and down with DD so that temp was 36 but after I got a full 3 hours unbroken sleep and took my temp and it was 36.4. but not sure which one to use!


----------



## Nessicle

I would go with the unbroken sleep temp but I'm no temping expert :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> I would go with the unbroken sleep temp but I'm no temping expert :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks Hun that is what FF says as well so temp up and OV day CD15 so guess Im 3dpo but FF is a little confused as I had EWCM after O which I think is normal for a lot of people!


----------



## Tanikit

Nessicle signs sound good - are you really going to wait til Tuesday :)

Celtic - I'd go with the unbroken sleep temp - you need at least 3 hours unbroken sleep to temp.

I don't feel pregnant. Still have a lot of creamy CM, haven't felt so emotional today (yet) still no twinges or anything and no other signs. I think 10-13dpo are the worst of the whole 2ww.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tanikit said:


> Nessicle signs sound good - are you really going to wait til Tuesday :)
> 
> Celtic - I'd go with the unbroken sleep temp - you need at least 3 hours unbroken sleep to temp.
> 
> I don't feel pregnant. Still have a lot of creamy CM, haven't felt so emotional today (yet) still no twinges or anything and no other signs. I think 10-13dpo are the worst of the whole 2ww.

your nearly there :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Tan - idk.....I might get some superdrug tests today - I don't trust the FRER's after I found out about the antibody strip giving people false 'positives' cos it's always visible! 

Celtic I had EWCM about 5dpo so pretty normal I think! :) xx


----------



## Nessicle

Tanikit - creamy cm is a good sign!! xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

So Tanikit your next to test and then Nessicle a I right! :flower:

ok so another question! this time on :sex: think we started CD8 but it was very late so after 12 am so would you put PM on cycle day 8 or AM on CD9 if I use AM on CD13 give me a 2 day cut off! but PM on CD12 is 3 days cut off I think! which would you use. 

I'm sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Nessicle

I would use PM hun as it's before you've gone to sleep :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Girls prey my ovulation sticks are there when i get home :) x x


----------



## Swanny

Well I don't know what is going on!! Did another test with FMU this morning 'superdrug' got a second line, not right away but within the time limit and it's pink. So I was thinking it must be BFP and will probably be stronger tomorrow BUT I had temp drop this morning and also just been to loo and had pink when I wiped so looks like AF is arriving today! I am so sick of tests giving false lines!! :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> I would use PM hun as it's before you've gone to sleep :thumbup:


I will change them back, but think my OV day is wrong just looking at my chart if I get two days of temps that rise above 36.3 FF is going to move my OV day to saturday CD17 Grrr which kinda feels right as yesterday my EWCM was abundant Cervix was super high and soft! that's about a 4 to 5 day cut off HMMMM wonder did any :spermy: survive that long! worked for DD but do not feel confident!

--


----------



## CelticNiamh

Swanny said:


> Well I don't know what is going on!! Did another test with FMU this morning 'superdrug' got a second line, not right away but within the time limit and it's pink. So I was thinking it must be BFP and will probably be stronger tomorrow BUT I had temp drop this morning and also just been to loo and had pink when I wiped so looks like AF is arriving today! I am so sick of tests giving false lines!! :(

A line is a line hun see how he rest of today pans out and I hope AF keeps well away :hugs: I feel for you.:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Celtic I got my EWCM about 3 days after ov so I think it can confuse FF a bit by putting it in to the data as well.

Swanny a line is a line honey! Especially on superdrugs, I don't think they give evaps! I've never known anyone have any probs with them anyway! xx


----------



## LuckyD

Aw, good luck Swanny and Nix! Hope those lines keep getting stronger!

Ness, sounding very good for you - fingers crossed!! 

I have just whinged about this on another thread, but I'm going to do it here as well....I am STILL waiting for my positive OPK and am on CD17 of a 27-29 cycle. I am beginning to get a bit worried. They have been getting darker yesterday and today but still not positive. If they don't change soon I am going to start thinking that my LP is too short....really hope this is not the case. Do you think I should be concerned? Do some people never get a positive but still ovulate? Can you tell this is my first month using OPKs? 

Sorry ladies xx thanks and hope you are all well


----------



## Nixilix

hey luckyd, dont know if this will help but my 2nd cycle, i didn't get a positive, just faint lines. I did ovulate as my temps showed i defo did. 
This month i got a good positive on sat noon, had bd that morning, and again the next (which would have been ovulation day) and i think its a bfp. 
Keep trying them but remember, you may miss the surge at night so if it gets lighter i'd say ovulation is imminent!


----------



## Moondance

Nixilix said:


> Thankyou girls, I'm trying to keep that pma! Temp went up today and ic showing a faint line still so just gotta get another test. Gonna get a 2pack cause got fmu but think I produce better lines in afternoon xx

Why testing so much love? 
You can't stop for a couple days and wait?
I know you don't want to hear it, but you're on a pee stick overload, take a step back hon, breathe, give it time to season.


----------



## Nixilix

I know!! Im addicted! I'm just so worried, I only have one ovary and have read that lines that stay the sane could be ectopic and obviusly I can't afford o lose this ovary :(

i'll just have to wait for doctors to openin two days


----------



## Tanikit

Nixlix, hang in there - they are all still positives so that is great - maybe book an early scan if you are worried - though not too early else they can't see anything and then you worry about that (6.5-7weeks is usually good)

I still don't feel pregnant - I don't feel not pregnant either though. Still quite emotional though not as bad as the last two days. I am also constipated.


----------



## Nessicle

constipation is a great sign Tan! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Moondance

Nixilix said:


> I know!! Im addicted! I'm just so worried, I only have one ovary and have read that lines that stay the sane could be ectopic and obviusly I can't afford o lose this ovary :(
> 
> i'll just have to wait for doctors to openin two days

As the buddhists say, WOOSAH...
Calm girl, don't start counting off your chickens and egg makers before you know anything for certain. Where's that PMA honey?? When in the business of TTC, you can't be thinking the bad thoughts about possible what if bad things... You have to think positive!

Go like this :happydance::happydance::happydance: because you got pee stick lines at all! And do like, a raindance thing to the gods that :baby: is sticky! Anything at all thats goofy and crazy to keep your mind off the possible bad what ifs!
My cycle has gone ballistic, and I'm scared DP and I will miss ovulation this month, but as it is, my body is confusing the bejesus out of me anyway, but I'm trying not to let it get me down. Today I went and stood on a table and did the bum dance (google it, its something a chick from Aussie Big Brother did a few years ago) in my pyjamas. Why? Because I was getting terrorised by my own head and had to do something weird to shift out of the scary head.

NO BAD WHAT IF's, what if's aren't definites.
PMA PMA PMA PMA!

*taps Nixilix with the PMA stick*


----------



## Swanny

I've got brown stuff today but not fresh blood like AF what do you think is going on? Really bad cramps too, do you think AF will be in full flow tomorrow and it's just taking a while to get out?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Moondance you are a riot! What does WOOSAH mean? I practice meditation with a group called Shamhala - started in the U.S. by a Tibetan in the 70s.

Aw Nixilix - wish you had something to take your mind off it so you could resume testing in a week or so!

Celtic - sorry you are having some confusion on your ov date - feeling any more certain about it now?

LuckyD - there are loads of women on bnb that don't have much success with opk's. Sorry yours haven't gotten nice and certain!

Tanikit - your temps are certainly staying nice and high!

Ness - glad you've got a new symptom from your (.)(.) to keep you hopeful this cycle!

A very happy easter to all you lovely ladies! We had a great time at an outdoor music festival yesterday - it was in the middle of a very old barrio (neighborhood) here in town. I swear you couldn't find a higher concentration of pregnant ladies and babies anywhere else on earth though - they were everywhere! And it wasn't even kids' music - but every pregnant hipster for miles around was there, I swear!

TryFor - where you at? Are you taking a break? Hope you have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Jaimie!! And hope you're having a lovely Easter Sunday!! Been a gorgeous day over here :)

boobies not as sore as this morning but still achey and sore when touched! Still got the odd tingle/burny sensation now and then and sharp pains going through them but the fact they still hurt for a full day at 8dpo is a good sign I think :flower:


----------



## Reds05

Nixilix said:


> hey luckyd, dont know if this will help but my 2nd cycle, i didn't get a positive, just faint lines. I did ovulate as my temps showed i defo did.
> This month i got a good positive on sat noon, had bd that morning, and again the next (which would have been ovulation day) and i think its a bfp.
> Keep trying them but remember, you may miss the surge at night so if it gets lighter i'd say ovulation is imminent!

Quick question Nix, if you don't mind me asking that is, was that the only time you BD'd around O?? The reason I ask is I got a +opk on a Sun, we had BD'd on the Friday night again on the Sunday after getting the + and again on the Monday (day after +)

Worried that we might not have caught the egg and still have almost a week before I can test.

Thanks.


----------



## Nixilix

Yip those two days. Basically did it Saturday morning early, the got opk that afternoon then bd sun morning and o'd that day I think, maybe Monday xx and there is nothing I won't answer ;) xx I'm sure you've done enough xx

how's everyone.


----------



## Nixilix

We did it since o but not close, and it was defo after o so must have been one of those 2 times xx


----------



## Tanikit

This post is getting busier - what with BFPs and the 2ww and people ovulating there is a LOT going on. Hopefully it will all end in a LOT more BFPs.

I must admit this cycle has been different for me - usually I have a lot of symptoms. This time though there are some symptoms (emotionally mostly) there are none of the ones I'd normally associate with pregnancy. I looked up on google "BFP with no symptoms" and also "extreme irritability - BFP" and seems they are both there so trying not to lose hope. 

Swanny the days just before AF are due are always confusing - brown spotting could be implantation or the beginning of AF. Hope its the former for you. Did you test again today.


----------



## Nessicle

Reds you sound like you have it covered sweetie!


----------



## Nixilix

Tanikit, I didn't get many symptoms, all heinsight ones. All I felt
was the stitch thing but I felt more preg last month xx


----------



## Reds05

Nixilix said:


> Yip those two days. Basically did it Saturday morning early, the got opk that afternoon then bd sun morning and o'd that day I think, maybe Monday xx and there is nothing I won't answer ;) xx I'm sure you've done enough xx
> 
> how's everyone.

Huge thanks!!! Feel like I'm starting to go a bit insane and assuming everything I'm feeling is a pg symptom but also got it into my head that we didn't do enough so couldn't possibly be pg!!!!

Will be glad when next weekend arrives and I'll be able to test. Very tempted now as have 7 ICs in my underwear drawer and an Asda own brand in the bathroom. However, trying my hardest not to as I know it will be a BFN.


----------



## Reds05

Nessicle said:


> Reds you sound like you have it covered sweetie!

Thanks Ness, my DH keeps asking if everything is ok as I have been really quiet (not like me at all!!). 

I think because I have been using OPK's for the first time this month I know when we should have BD'd and when AF is likely to arrive so symptom spotting more than usual.

Good luck testing - keeping my fx'd for you hun.


----------



## Nessicle

Rachel I'm going mad here desperate for it to be tomorrow 10dpo for me to test! Kept saying I was 8dpo today and I'm not I'm 9dpo :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Reds honey! you too!! 

xx


----------



## Nixilix

holy shit ness, why didn't you text me woman!!! just remember, you know i didn't get mine till 12dpo and even that was faint.. not that is going to be a bfp cause you better get the bfp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

And girles remember, it goes to show even once is enough! i think it was sundays that worked cause on saturday that was the first time in a week so unless he had been busy himself they were probably old and slow so I think it was o day bedding that did it!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> holy shit ness, why didn't you text me woman!!! just remember, you know i didn't get mine till 12dpo and even that was faint.. not that is going to be a bfp cause you better get the bfp!!!!!!!!!!!

:haha: I didnt realise just doing my calculations (think the bank hol weekend has fried my brain lol) but AF due on Thursday i.e. 4 days and I have a 13 day lp so makes me 9dpo! Lol I'm selling myself short ha ha! 

my boobs are tingling and going burny constantly, boobs aren't mega mega sore at the moment - seems to have died down a bit tonight but I have a feeling I just am but on the same token I don't quite believe it lol x


----------



## Tanikit

So you are going to test at 10dpo - good luck Ness. I am far too scared to test yet - waiting for those AF is going to arrive symptoms - usually they start at 12-13dpo - I'm hoping they stay away though. Hope you get your BFP tomorrow.

Reds only 5 days to go - the 2ww takes forever, but it does go by. I am very tempted to test at the moment, but I really must wait since I don't have a super sensitive test either (I think the one I have is only 25mIu)


----------



## Nessicle

gonna get some tests Tan just dont know if I have the guts to test at 10dpo.....might wait til 11dpo just don't wanna see a bfn even if I am pregnant! 

hoping the AF symptoms stay away for you - you might get a lovely surprise hon xx


----------



## Nixilix

Argh, girls you are killing me! Although look how obsessed i've been so many waiting isn't such a bad idea!

I love reading this thread!!!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: rachel I'm just a wimp, I'm a bit 75/25 - 75% sure I'm pregnant and 25% sure AF is gonna come on Thursday!


----------



## Reds05

Tanikit said:


> Reds only 5 days to go - the 2ww takes forever, but it does go by. I am very tempted to test at the moment, but I really must wait since I don't have a super sensitive test either (I think the one I have is only 25mIu)

I know!! I can't believe it's only been a week since I got my +OPK - seems like a year.

On holiday tomorrow then work Tues-Thurs so hopefully that will take my mind off things. I'm 12dpo on Friday which is when my ticker has me down to test but wondering if I have the will power to delay testing til Sunday (not flipping likely but you never know!!)

Good luck to everyone testing this week and loads of lucky, sticky :dust: to you all xxxxx


----------



## Tanikit

I don't think I could give a percentage here for me - maybe 50-50. Which is actually quite high considering the chance to conceive any cycle is only 20%. I'm driving myself crazy. I am also debating whether to test tomorrow since if I test at 13dpo that is the day I start work and it will be a very rushed morning. I could test on Wednesday morning which will be equally rushed but by then I would be more sure whether it would be a BFN or BFP. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Nixilix

Test when you are ready girls xx


----------



## bbdreams

LuckyD said:


> Aw, good luck Swanny and Nix! Hope those lines keep getting stronger!
> 
> Ness, sounding very good for you - fingers crossed!!
> 
> I have just whinged about this on another thread, but I'm going to do it here as well....I am STILL waiting for my positive OPK and am on CD17 of a 27-29 cycle. I am beginning to get a bit worried. They have been getting darker yesterday and today but still not positive. If they don't change soon I am going to start thinking that my LP is too short....really hope this is not the case. Do you think I should be concerned? Do some people never get a positive but still ovulate? Can you tell this is my first month using OPKs?
> 
> Sorry ladies xx thanks and hope you are all well

Lucky, I have used opks for about 3 months and the first month I didn't get a pos until cd19, the second month I tested twice a day and got a lot of positives..sometimes in the morning and not in the evening and then for 11 days straight they were positive 24/7. The third month I got a pos on Cd14 and cd15. This month I am using cbfm and I am on cd16 and still haven't gotten a positive surge, so you may have missed your surge when testing or you may still get it. Hope that helps and that you caught that eggie!
:dust::dust::dust:

I have had a ton of ewcm today, but it is all has some blood in it. Has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## Tanikit

Bbdreams I had ovulation spotting last month - the first and only time. It can be a good sign that you are ovulating (or have just ovulated) Hope you catch the egg.


----------



## Moondance

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moondance you are a riot! What does WOOSAH mean? I practice meditation with a group called Shamhala - started in the U.S. by a Tibetan in the 70s.

I don't know what its sposed to mean, but its sposed to be like some of kind of thing, you breathe it out as you're relaxing your body, to make you relax or something, I don't know. 
My friend Max says it all the time whenever I get worked up about anything.




I am REALLY confused. Supposed to have OVULATION on Friday, and I've had 3 cases of spotting in a week. Only on toilet paper when I wipe, but still confusing. Last Monday, spotting on TP, again on Friday, and again today!
Feeling nauseous and really tired and just OVER IT dammit!


----------



## Moondance

I put a panty liner in, JUST in case, coz I didn't want my pants getting dirty. There is a patch about 3/4 an inch long, by a 1/4 of an inch wide, of watery brown looking goo in the panty liner. Thats it.

I'm supposed to be OVULATING on Friday! Not seeping brown goo! What the hell is going on! This is all so confusing, it makes me want to cry!


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance - it is possible to spot when ovulating, otherwise it may just be midcycle spotting. Hope it goes away soon.

12dpo today and I have woken up to lower backache, mild cramping and gassiness and just generally feel like AF is about to start - it is slightly early for this, so still hoping it stays away. My temp is still up but I don't feel too positive about this cycle.


----------



## kookyklw

Hellooo!

I am due to test roundabouts 17th April, can I please be added to the list? Thanks :) Good luck all! xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moondance you are a riot! What does WOOSAH mean? I practice meditation with a group called Shamhala - started in the U.S. by a Tibetan in the 70s.
> 
> Aw Nixilix - wish you had something to take your mind off it so you could resume testing in a week or so!
> 
> Celtic - sorry you are having some confusion on your ov date - feeling any more certain about it now?
> 
> LuckyD - there are loads of women on bnb that don't have much success with opk's. Sorry yours haven't gotten nice and certain!
> 
> Tanikit - your temps are certainly staying nice and high!
> 
> Ness - glad you've got a new symptom from your (.)(.) to keep you hopeful this cycle!
> 
> A very happy easter to all you lovely ladies! We had a great time at an outdoor music festival yesterday - it was in the middle of a very old barrio (neighborhood) here in town. I swear you couldn't find a higher concentration of pregnant ladies and babies anywhere else on earth though - they were everywhere! And it wasn't even kids' music - but every pregnant hipster for miles around was there, I swear!
> 
> TryFor - where you at? Are you taking a break? Hope you have a fantastic holiday!

Nope looks like when I put in a temp tomorrow FF will change my OV day:dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

Well 10dpo and I'm terrified to test!! 

Haven't got any tests anyway in the house but gonna get some later on, will see how brave I feel lol!

bb's not feeling as sore today but apparently it's normal for them to feel sore on and off cos of the hormone surges.....no hint of AF crampiness I usually get about now either and tummy feels a bit "off it".

maaybe2010 what's up babe?? xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hello Ladies how is every one doing :flower:

Nixilix how are you doing hun, did you retest this morning :hugs:

Ness is today you test? dont be worried if nothing shows up it still may be to early! :flower:

Moondance thats a bit weird and very annoying? hope your better today! 

Im not feeling confident esp now as my chart will change details tomorrow and put OV on Cd17 so I will be only 2 dpo instead of 4 but it lessens my chances by a mile I think.

Hope every one is having a good morning or evening depending were we are in the world:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

hi celtic! 

When did you get your +opk?? 

Well gonna get some tests today but think I'm gonna hold off til tomorrow morning as I'm only 10dpo and as you say it's extremely early don't think I could handle seeing a bfn atm!xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> hi celtic!
> 
> When did you get your +opk??
> 
> Well gonna get some tests today but think I'm gonna hold off til tomorrow morning as I'm only 10dpo and as you say it's extremely early don't think I could handle seeing a bfn atm!xx

Im not using them, I was just relying on all the other signs but my gut says CD17 is right I feel I was at my peak that day. plus the fact I was sick during AF might have delayed OV. Im a bit gutted though think Im out all ready on less DH has super swimmers and I had ewcm to keep them going?:shrug: 

OOh I know I would hate to see a BFN but at least of you do, you will know its to early!


----------



## Nessicle

i've heard that the best chance of conceiving is sex just 1-2 days before ov so you're still in with a chance honey! 

I might test tonight hold my pee from around 4pm til about 8pm and test then, if BFN then will test with FMU tomorrow.....


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> i've heard that the best chance of conceiving is sex just 1-2 days before ov so you're still in with a chance honey!
> 
> I might test tonight hold my pee from around 4pm til about 8pm and test then, if BFN then will test with FMU tomorrow.....

true but my last BD was about 5 to 4 days before OV so still a chance low one though (how I got DD) 


oh keep us posted and stay positive :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

sperm can live up to 5 days :hugs: I am crossing everything for you! 

I will be straight on here to let you all know the result xxx


----------



## LuckyD

Ahhhh, so many people due to test soon! It's so exciting and it's not even me!!
I have all my fingers crossed for you ladies, I really really really hope we get to see some big beautiful BFPs on this thread really soon!!!

My OPKs are getting fainter, so I am going with yesterday as my positive - the 2pm one was the darkest one so far. Plus plenty of EWCM and feeling kinda hormonal. So finally tomorrow I will be 1DPO and into the 2WW!

I have had a lovely Easter weekend - have had some family and my best friend staying, beautiful weather, bike rides, movies, yummy food and of course some chocolate. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :flower:

Good luck for all those testing soon! Let us know as soon as possible!

Hi and hugs to everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

Woo Hoo! Finally got a peak on my monitor today! I didn't think I was ever going to ovulate. I feel as if I ov'd yesterday, but will BD tonight and tomorrow just in case I am wrong and the monitor is right.

Good luck Ness on your bfp and everyone else, too!


----------



## Tanikit

Hope you get an early BFP Ness.

If emotional instability is a sign of pregnancy then I must be pregnant - I am switching from believeing maybe I am pregnant to wanting to cry cause I think I am not. Will wait til tomorrow and if my temp stays high I will test.


----------



## Annamumof2

Hi i was wondering can i join my period im not sure about as im irruglar but i think im due 8th/9th and i think im 9dpo now so not sure on things yet but not getting hopes up.


----------



## Tanikit

Welcome Anna - hope you will get a BFP soon!


----------



## Reds05

Annamumof2 said:


> Hi i was wondering can i join my period im not sure about as im irruglar but i think im due 8th/9th and i think im 9dpo now so not sure on things yet but not getting hopes up.

Welcome to the madhouse that is TTC. 

You will learn to become obsessed with CM, CP and no doubt be an avid symptom spotter in the 2WW!

Hope your time in TTC is short and sweet.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Reds05

Nessicle said:


> I might test tonight hold my pee from around 4pm til about 8pm and test then, if BFN then will test with FMU tomorrow.....

OMG - I am soooo excited for you!!

Make sure you update us!!

Got everything crossed for you - good luck and loads of lucky, sticky :dust:


----------



## Annamumof2

Reds05 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi i was wondering can i join my period im not sure about as im irruglar but i think im due 8th/9th and i think im 9dpo now so not sure on things yet but not getting hopes up.
> 
> Welcome to the madhouse that is TTC.
> 
> You will learn to become obsessed with CM, CP and no doubt be an avid symptom spotter in the 2WW!
> 
> Hope your time in TTC is short and sweet.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...




Tanikit said:


> Welcome Anna - hope you will get a BFP soon!

thanks girls cant wait to find out


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls well....held my pee and it was pretty diluted but :bfp: !!!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

OOOh, congrats Ness!! Wow this is a lucky thread this month! Show us a picture pls!


----------



## Nixilix

How many of us in this thread are there testing?? We need to list them!! Who's next???!! Tanikit, im sure its you ;)


----------



## Nessicle

ok girls - this isn't FMU only held pee for about 2 hours and my urine wasn't dark at all this came up in less than 3 minutes and the pic doesnt do it justice, I couldnt get close enough with my camera before the white balance washed out the colour!


----------



## Tanikit

I think I can see a line there. Should get darker in about 2 days time. Congrats again!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Tan!! It seriously doesnt do the test justice that picture, I couldnt get too close without the white balance cancelling out the colour of the test line, and I didnt use FMU and dint hold my pee very long!


----------



## Tanikit

10 dpo is very early - you would only expect a very very faint line.


----------



## Nessicle

definitely I expect it to be darker tomorrow, goodness knows how dark it is with FMU :happydance: maybe it's a good strong beanie!!


----------



## Reds05

Ness - you going to test again with FMU??

Make sure you put up a pic of the test when you do!!


----------



## Nessicle

yep definitely! will be 11dpo tomorrow and two days til AF due (13 day LP) so should get a stronger lie, my pee this afternoon was so diluted lol it was pale! Surprised I even got a line - I even sat there crying as it was developing (hormones eh?!) thinking nah I'm not pregnant, then wham it was there! 

I keep starting at it - it's so pretty in real life!!!


----------



## Nixilix

:happydance:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome Annamumof 2 and Kooky! Kooky - I like your ticker  is the little bird with money going to pay the stork for a BFP? :rofl:

Oh Moondance! I would be very frustrated if I were looking for signs of ov and got spotting. I really hope you get some nice, clear signs of ov coming so you can get plenty of BDing in!

Celtic  You got lots of BDing in the days just before ov, whether it was CD 14 or CD 15 or CD 17, so hopefully those little swimmers were right there waiting for your eggie! And yes, Im sure your DH has super swimmers and that you have super EWCM : )

LuckyD  were you satisfied with your ability to BD with your family staying with you?

Ness  Congrats! Hope that yours continues to get stronger like Nixilixs did! :thumbup:

Tanikit - so sorry to hear you are having a rough time emotionally - it is so hard to find peace of mind during this craziness! I got a little down around all those pregger gals at the festival this weekend but I just kept reminding myself how happy I was that we were at the point where we were trying and ready for a baby - it took a long time just to get here and I might as well enjoy it! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Jaimie! 

next testing tomorrow morning with FMU, my hips are still aching but no cramping so think my uterus is doing some good stretching in there ha ha


----------



## Nixilix

i wish it was getting stronger!!! haha!!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend xx


----------



## rachael872211

Nessicle said:


> yep definitely! will be 11dpo tomorrow and two days til AF due (13 day LP) so should get a stronger lie, my pee this afternoon was so diluted lol it was pale! Surprised I even got a line - I even sat there crying as it was developing (hormones eh?!) thinking nah I'm not pregnant, then wham it was there!
> 
> I keep starting at it - it's so pretty in real life!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!! So happy for you. x


----------



## honeybee28

ooooho yey congrats to the bfps!! fx

cd13 for me, hurry up eggy. im so broody at the mo. im scared i'll never get pregnant, i want it so badly. 

how is everyone?xx


----------



## Tanikit

Still in the dark as to whether AF will be here soon or not - most of the cramping was this morning and then went away. No spotting yet though that is only to expected tomorrow. Still an emotional wreck, but I won't care if I get a BFP - then I feel I can handle it somehow. Just hoping and praying my temp stays up tomorrow morning.


----------



## FsMummy

nessicle, i got a my bfp at 10dpo with my TWINS lol congrats


----------



## Nixilix

tanikit im praying for you xxxxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Got my FX'd your temps stay up Tanikit! Woot!


----------



## Nessicle

FsMummy said:


> nessicle, i got a my bfp at 10dpo with my TWINS lol congrats

Omg lol don't say that I couldn't cope he he!!x


----------



## FsMummy

Nessicle said:


> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> nessicle, i got a my bfp at 10dpo with my TWINS lol congrats
> 
> Omg lol don't say that I couldn't cope he he!!xClick to expand...

LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls well....held my pee and it was pretty diluted but :bfp: !!!!!!


Oh wow Im soooo excited for you yay congrats hun:happydance::happydance::happydance: hope bubs is well and truly st:happydance:stuck and here's to a healthy and happy nine months :happydance:

pictures please


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ness seen the picture that is a great line for 10DPO must be a good healthy little bean in there. I swear I'm so happy for you gave me a real lift when I read your news :flower:

Nixilix can't stop thinking of you, how are you doing :flower:

Jaimie2Eyes thanks hun you made me giggle and smile :hugs: I was searching google as you do and read that the swimmers can last up to 5 days sometimes even 7! also read FF advice on charting BD and it says BD after 12pm and before you go asleep should be entered in to the next days data so that feels right I'm 100% positive I ovulated on CD17 My cervix was at it highest,super soft and the first month in a long time were there was loads of ewcm :happydance: just hope lp is long enough now!

Tanikit:hugs: I'm praying for you as well, I hope those AF signs stay clear away :hugs:

honeybee28 good luck :flower:

moondance any news's on what your cycle is up to not long till you have DP with you again. so hard be be away like that aint it:flower:

welcome newbies and hello to every one else


----------



## Nixilix

hey hun, fx for you!!!! well went out this morning to get superdrug as digi said bfn with fmu. did it at lunch and got a line, faint but there and fatter than others. held pee for 6 hrs and repeated tonight and is sooooo faint. i know they only way to put my mind at ease is to go doctors and i will but now im convinced im going to get af. technically she should hve been here today. cp is quite high, but ive felt it higher but (TMI alert) when im checking its defo closed and no sign of any blood on finger. Its my own dam fault cause i keep testing but they SHOULD be getting darker. thats the be all and end all and they aren't. raghhhhh, im so confused, annoyed with myself, everything!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> hey hun, fx for you!!!! well went out this morning to get superdrug as digi said bfn with fmu. did it at lunch and got a line, faint but there and fatter than others. held pee for 6 hrs and repeated tonight and is sooooo faint. i know they only way to put my mind at ease is to go doctors and i will but now im convinced im going to get af. technically she should hve been here today. cp is quite high, but ive felt it higher but (TMI alert) when im checking its defo closed and no sign of any blood on finger. Its my own dam fault cause i keep testing but they SHOULD be getting darker. thats the be all and end all and they aren't. raghhhhh, im so confused, annoyed with myself, everything!

mine were like that with DD will you do me a favour (hope you have them all now) line them up in order and post a picture. you know I was over 5 weeks before I got a decent BFP with my DD :hugs::hugs: try not to stress and PMA as hard as that is when you are worried.


----------



## Nixilix

ill try and get one now x


----------



## Nixilix

see what i mean. todays is on the right the last one xx
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> see what i mean. todays is on the right the last one xx


I can see them getting darker esp test 4 and 5 did you do two today! sorry but can you give us a run down on when and what time you did them! 
may be todays is to diluted and AF is late now were you due her today!


----------



## Nixilix

yeah she was due today and she defo aint here. the first 4 are from friday and sat (the darkest one was friday at 17.00ish) , the next from sunday about 17.00, and then last about 18.30 tonight after holding pee since midday. 

I feel hungry all the time and im sure i have heartburn but never had it so dont know!!! I do feel kinda pregnant...


----------



## honeybee28

fx for you nix.x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> yeah she was due today and she defo aint here. the first 4 are from friday and sat (the darkest one was friday at 17.00ish) , the next from sunday about 17.00, and then last about 18.30 tonight after holding pee since midday.
> 
> I feel hungry all the time and im sure i have heartburn but never had it so dont know!!! I do feel kinda pregnant...

FX bubs stays put its torture when your teased like this and worry, will you see if you can get a HCG blood test at docs to put your mind at ease! :hugs: your deffo pregnant :flower::happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Thats the thing, i know i was / am pregnant cause i got positives on 4 different brands. they cant all be wrong. just hope it sticks. im going to explain about the tests to the doctor and beg for bloods xx

Anyway, how are you hun, xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> Thats the thing, i know i was / am pregnant cause i got positives on 4 different brands. they cant all be wrong. just hope it sticks. im going to explain about the tests to the doctor and beg for bloods xx
> 
> Anyway, how are you hun, xx

4 brands now that may explain why your not seeing the darkness in the lines hun. try sticking to the same brand and see how that goes. make sure you cry :happydance: say you cant sleep! to get that HCG blood test. I hope bubs stays right were he or she is! :flower:

Im grand waiting to see what my temps do tomorrow and if I have caught that egg I hope I have!


----------



## Nixilix

i hope you have too!!!!! how old are your children? xx if you dont mind me asking!


----------



## Tanikit

Nix I'm sure you'll feel better after getting the bloods - no AF though and plenty of positives is a good sign.

Ness what symptoms did you notice today? You did say you thought it would be positive - what was the most clear sign?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> i hope you have too!!!!! how old are your children? xx if you dont mind me asking!

Not at all my boys are 9,7 and DS3 is 4 on the 12th and DD is 19 months! 

Ive got baby fever real bad! LOL


----------



## Nixilix

busy lady!!!! back to work tomorrow for me :( might keep me off the internet that is scaring the living crap outta me though!!! hahaha


----------



## bbdreams

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls well....held my pee and it was pretty diluted but :bfp: !!!!!!

Congrats Ness! So happy for you! :yipee::wohoo:


Lucky, how are you? Did you manage to BD while you had family at your house? 

Said a prayer for you Nixilix. Hope that egg sticks.

I got my peak on my monitor finally! Yay! BD'd yesterday, will BD tonight, and tomorrow. Hoping that will take care of it. I need that egg to stick! My next doctor appointment is on the 15th and I am hoping that I have a :bfp: by then, but I will probably only be about 9dpo then, so probably not, but it would be nice. I think that she will send DH for test if it doesn't happen this month.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

bbdreams - do you mind if I ask how long you've been trying for? This is our 11th cycle, first time trying. We are waiting for my DH's semen analysis results now. Hope you definitely get your BFP before you need any more tests!


----------



## bbdreams

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> bbdreams - do you mind if I ask how long you've been trying for? This is our 11th cycle, first time trying. We are waiting for my DH's semen analysis results now. Hope you definitely get your BFP before you need any more tests!

No, I don't mind at all! We were NTNP for one year (well, not trying too much... I did check bbt and sneak and use opks occasionally) and I went to the doctor for my regular pap and she thought I should be pg by then, so she put me on clomid for two cycles and scheduled me to come back on the 15th. I have been trying a lot for three cycles. The doctor wanted to check DH's semen in January, but I talked her into waiting three more cycles. Jaimie I hope that your DH's analysis comes back great.
:dust:


----------



## LuckyD

Wow, congrats Ness! That is wonderful news! So happy for you :flower:

Thanks for asking about the BDing with the family here ladies! We managed well...one night had my friend sleeping in the living room right next door, so it was a very quiet BD! I am assuming I O'd yesterday, so am FINALLY 1DPO today. 

bbdreams - yay for the peak! great that it finally occurred and you can get some good BDing in! :thumbup:

jaimie - good luck with the SA. When do you get the results back?

Nix - got ALL my fingers crossed for you love xx hang in there :hugs:

Good luck Celtic!! When are you due to test?

FX crossed for you too Tanikit!! REALLY hope AF stays away for you. Hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Honeybee - have you O'd yet? Good luck for this month xx

Hi to everyone else and :dust: for all!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks LuckyD! Glad to hear you managed alright. My DH has a follow up appointment on April 12th.

I was thinking of you this weekend because I listen to a NZ radio show podcast - it airs on Fleet FM and it is called "Playing Singles Drinking Doubles". Do you know that radio station?


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Thanks LuckyD! Glad to hear you managed alright. My DH has a follow up appointment on April 12th.
> 
> I was thinking of you this weekend because I listen to a NZ radio show podcast - it airs on Fleet FM and it is called "Playing Singles Drinking Doubles". Do you know that radio station?

No, don't know that one...it may not be a national station, might not broadcast in my area? What's the podcast about?

Good luck for April 12th! My friend has just been through the wait to get her OH's SA back as well...hope it's not too painful a wait for you both xx

Weren't you due to O over Easter as well?


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck Jamie with the SA hope you get some good results.

Hi to everyone hope your doing ok... I am in the dreaded tww now and driving myself crazy already.
How do you all cope with the waiting? Are you patient or not? Any tricks I can use as I am the most impatient person in the world and cant stand it.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks LuckyD ~ Fleet FM broadcasts in Auckland but it looks like they'll have to shut down due to financial difficulties : ( The show I like plays old country and alt country stuff - love it! How did your friend's SA results turn out? I ov'd early - the big day was last Tuesday! Fortunately we BD that day, but not the days leading up like I try to. Hopefully it did the trick!

Thanks Goddess. I am a very impatient person and I've gotten myself really worked up the past few 2ww's. Going to try and exercise more and generally ignore any sneaky "symptoms". I am also NOT testing unless I'm a week late for my latest possible AF date. So basically - just trying to ignore the 2ww!


----------



## goddess25

I find I am stressing out about it quite a bit too but i have been spoiled by getting pregnant 3 times in the first cycle.. so i guess i am just not coping with it not happening straight away. Exercise is a good one... i suppose for me, i have a new job so learning that in the day time is quite the challenge and then i come home to my little boy so i dont have that much time to think about it on work days.

good idea not to test till later, they are so expensive. I test roughly on day 30..

Good Luck to you all.


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Thanks LuckyD ~ Fleet FM broadcasts in Auckland but it looks like they'll have to shut down due to financial difficulties : ( The show I like plays old country and alt country stuff - love it! How did your friend's SA results turn out? I ov'd early - the big day was last Tuesday! Fortunately we BD that day, but not the days leading up like I try to. Hopefully it did the trick!
> 
> Thanks Goddess. I am a very impatient person and I've gotten myself really worked up the past few 2ww's. Going to try and exercise more and generally ignore any sneaky "symptoms". I am also NOT testing unless I'm a week late for my latest possible AF date. So basically - just trying to ignore the 2ww!

Oh yeah, I'm such a dork - didn't look at your ticker! Sorry :dohh:

I love old country and alt country - there was a great radio show in Adelaide called 'The Hillbilly Helpdesk' which played awesome music. We loved our time in Austin too - saw some great live music!

My friends SA turned out 'excellent' - but unfortunately her tests didn't come out as well. 

Wow, waiting for a week after AF is due - that is impressive! Last time I waited until I was one day late, but maybe I'll try longer this time. I really don't want to test early - just don't think I could take it if I got a BFP that then disappeared. Would rather not know!

Sooo...if you are waiting for a week after AF...maybe we will be testing around the same time? I am going to test about the 18th or 19th x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

No worries - I am always asking obvious questions! The hillbilly helpdesk is a hilarious name for a show. You should definitely check out the website for the Playing Singles Drinking Doubles show- https://playingsinglesdrinkingdoubles.fleetfm.com/
If you listen can you please explain why they use such ridiculous voice modification?!
I am so glad all their old episodes are on the internets! I'm bummed the station is having trouble though - the music fest I went to this weekend was a fundraiser for our community radio station.

Well, I failed at waiting to test the past couple of cycles so I'm absolutely determined this time. We'll see how well I do with ignoring the 2ww too! But yes, we are totally due to test at the same time and I sincerely hope AF doesn't show before then!

We should make some serious AF hexes or voodoo dolls to make the 2ww pass faster : )


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> No worries - I am always asking obvious questions! The hillbilly helpdesk is a hilarious name for a show. You should definitely check out the website for the Playing Singles Drinking Doubles show- https://playingsinglesdrinkingdoubles.fleetfm.com/
> If you listen can you please explain why they use such ridiculous voice modification?!
> I am so glad all their old episodes are on the internets! I'm bummed the station is having trouble though - the music fest I went to this weekend was a fundraiser for our community radio station.
> 
> Well, I failed at waiting to test the past couple of cycles so I'm absolutely determined this time. We'll see how well I do with ignoring the 2ww too! But yes, we are totally due to test at the same time and I sincerely hope AF doesn't show before then!
> 
> We should make some serious AF hexes or voodoo dolls to make the 2ww pass faster : )

Great music! I only listened to one, but really liked it - totally the type of music me and OH like. I am going to get him to listen to it when he gets back from work. Not sure what is up with the voice modification though? I love finding new music - it's the best.

Hurrah for us testing at the same time! Hope AF doesn't show as well!! Hmmmm, AF hexes...will look in my garden for eye of newt, blood of toad etc etc.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hi ladies,

I need your help ASAP. I am using the CBFM for the first time this month. And, since I've read the first month could miss your peak, I'm backing it up with OPKs.

I'm using the answer brand from the dollar store and it says to use the urine from 10am-8pm. Would you think that this time is relative to the time you wake up? I usually wake up around 10-11am.

I just did one test (9:30pm) and it's positive! My monitor has been reading high since CD8, and I have EWCM.

I need your opinion as to this being a real + so I can make an emergency booty call to my husband (he's in the military)! :winkwink:

Thanks so much in advance!
:flower:


----------



## Moondance

So far, this is one huge, major thing I've learned from this exact thread, and its this:

I am not, wil not, can not, must not test before my AF is due. Because I see everyone peeing on sticks so early, and then putting their tickers up to say they're preggo, but I do sometimes remember the what ifs? What if its a chemical, then everyone in thread knew you were pregnant and then you're not? Don't think I could handle all the people saying "oh hon, I'm so sorry"
So I refuse to do any peeing on any kind of sticks until my AF is a week late. Extremely early testing just seems to be a way to cause too much heart ache and confusion, especially if you get a line and then AF comes later. 

So I've learned from this thread, very early testing is a bad thing and I refuse to take part in it. That essentially does mean I have a THREE week wait, instead of a two, but better than peeing on stick after stick, thinking I'm PG and then getting AF later.

NOT that I am saying it will happen for me, or any of you, but I gotta weigh the risks and stuf there for myself personally.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Moondance said:


> So far, this is one huge, major thing I've learned from this exact thread, and its this:
> 
> I am not, wil not, can not, must not test before my AF is due. Because I see everyone peeing on sticks so early, and then putting their tickers up to say they're preggo, but I do sometimes remember the what ifs? What if its a chemical, then everyone in thread knew you were pregnant and then you're not? Don't think I could handle all the people saying "oh hon, I'm so sorry"
> So I refuse to do any peeing on any kind of sticks until my AF is a week late. Extremely early testing just seems to be a way to cause too much heart ache and confusion, especially if you get a line and then AF comes later.
> 
> So I've learned from this thread, very early testing is a bad thing and I refuse to take part in it. That essentially does mean I have a THREE week wait, instead of a two, but better than peeing on stick after stick, thinking I'm PG and then getting AF later.
> 
> NOT that I am saying it will happen for me, or any of you, but I gotta weigh the risks and stuf there for myself personally.

I know it's hard not to test but I agree...it's harder to see the BFN! You could try and convince yourself (and your OH) that you're on your wait to ov...and BD like there's no tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## Moondance

Could some pretty please look at my chart? I think it looks crazy!


----------



## Moondance

mimiwc2010 said:


> I know it's hard not to test but I agree...it's harder to see the BFN! You could try and convince yourself (and your OH) that you're on your wait to ov...and BD like there's no tomorrow! :flower:


I think its harder to see a BFP that turns out to be a chemical, because it does happen, and the earlier you test, the more likely it is to maybe happen.

I'm fingers crossed for every person here who has got a BFP, that it is sticky, and that it stick like glue and isn't a chemical. But I have already seen people worry about that exact thing.
I know I couldn't handle that.


----------



## Nixilix

Whether you find out one week before af, day of af or week after af, I guarentee the worry is the same until you get that reassurance from a medical proffesional. But for me, if it's a chemical, the one positive is that we CAN conceive. Allbeit with a bad outcome but what can you do but take the positives


----------



## calliebaby

I totally agree Rachel :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

lucky im cd14 today, will ov between cd16 and cd23!! Though i dont feel like it's gonna happen soon so think im in for a long cycle.

are you in the 2ww now?

how's everyone else? nix? jaimie? tanikit? celtic? Where's tryfor gone?! and anyone else i may have missed!!!


----------



## Moondance

I'm not due to test at all, for 3.5 weeks .... thats IF I ovulate on this Friday or the weekend or soon.
Am with DP tomorrow... having hotel sex. LOL
He's coming to pick me up to take me up north, as he has to see his mum, but he is so keen for baby, he wants to stop at a hotel after he picks me up and we have the BD before continuing north! LOL


----------



## Moondance

Nixilix said:


> Whether you find out one week before af, day of af or week after af, I guarentee the worry is the same until you get that reassurance from a medical proffesional. But for me, if it's a chemical, the one positive is that we CAN conceive. Allbeit with a bad outcome but what can you do but take the positives

True I guess.. I just don't think I could handle knowing if it was a chemical, or mega early M/C... Emotionally, I've always been fragile, and the slightest things can sent me into depression, so I know for me, its not something I should consider, really early testing.
BFN I think would be nothing, in comparison to the other.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Everyone, 

My gosh that took so long to read lol....

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD I think I may wait on till the 18 or 19 to test By my 29 day cycle I'm Due AF on the Friday the 16, but Ive OV later so will wait on till I'm 14 DPO.
I have some cheap test hope I can resist!

Nixilix how are you doing hun :hugs: I have to agree with you as well, as soon as you see that BFP the worry sets in and you worry and obsesses even more. then you feel better when you get to 12 weeks then your next target is 20 weeks Half way then 26 weeks and then may be then you will relax a little bit. I think as well I take comfort in seeing a BFP and know I can get pregnant even if the worst happens. also I rather have an early loss than a later one.

I can understand your thinking Moondance its a worry before during and after then you worry some more when they are in the arms LOL hope you can resist the urge to test early!! Ive managed that once! oh you look like your getting ready to O by your chart! good luck with DP on Thursday!

honeybee28 hi :flower: I'm in the tww FF moved my OV day to cd17 so instead of being 5DPO I'm now 3DPO feels right though!


----------



## Nessicle

he he celtic I agree with you and with Rachel and Callie! 

I'm worrying as AF not due til Thursday but for beanie's sake I'm staying positive that this is a truly sticky bean and he/she isn't going anywhere! :hugs:


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD I think I may wait on till the 18 or 19 to test By my 29 day cycle I'm Due AF on the Friday the 16, but Ive OV later so will wait on till I'm 14 DPO.
> I have some cheap test hope I can resist!

I was going to test on the 18th or 19th too! But I think I O'd today (or yesterday) - so I will only be 12DPO on the 18th. Would love to test with you - but do you think I should wait until 14DPO?


----------



## Tanikit

Well my temp dropped today so I am not going to bother testing this month - no sign of AF yet but I'll probably start spottting by this afternoon and AF should arrive right on time tomorrow. My DH wants to take next month off - he thinks it is too much at the moment - I'm going to try to persuade him otherwise though.

Started work today and it went fine - it was quite relaxed at least. I'm sure once the next cycle starts I'll feel better and if we do conceive this coming cycle the baby would be born very late 2010 because I am only allowed to go to 38 weeks.


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> I can understand your thinking Moondance its a worry before during and after then you worry some more when they are in the arms LOL hope you can resist the urge to test early!! Ive managed that once! oh you look like your getting ready to O by your chart! good luck with DP on Thursday!

Wednesday, Thursday and Friday should be with DP!
Sweet sweet hotel sex! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

sorry your temps dropped Tan - I know you're probs sick of hearing it but it's not over til AF shows her face :hugs: and tons of :dust: 

(hope you guys don't mind me sticking around - I'm too scared to budge yet) xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Afternoon girls, hope you all are keeping well

i feel so sick today i tried to eat something but my stomach was turning the whole time and i dunno why i feel so sick and i am mega tired, glad mum and dad have the kids for a few hours but i would never be able to go to sleep still.

anyway congrats to all that got BFPs


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD hey it would be great testing together but lets wait and see how we feel closer to the time which is miles away GRRRRR :flower:

Nessicle :hugs: please keep us posted on how your getting on and hope Thursday comes and goes uneventful except no AF any were which I'm sure will be the case. ooh and looking forward to seeing the next digital saying 2 to 3 weeks etc :hugs::hugs:

Tanikit :hugs: I HOPE SHE IS NOT!!! get lost AF .. may be give charting a miss and jut BD for the fun of it for the whole month :flower::flower: but I'm hoping you ll be bloated feeling sick sore boobs etc instead of dealing with AF and starting a new job(best of luck with the new job) oh and Id be the same as you induced early because of GD although this time if baby and I were fine I would rather let nature take her course and go my self but that's just a dream I think.

Annamumof2:hugs: hope you feel better soon !


----------



## Annamumof2

i hope so too i just feel so horrible today, and im due in a few days, i feel like i am pregnant but worried that my minds playing me again


----------



## Nessicle

thank you celtic! I certainly will! Will do another digi next week and the week after and will be popping on here to keep up with who gets their bfp's!! xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

ok girls i took a clearblue monitor test this morning and well i thought it might show something anyway if you click here it will show you a link to show that you can use the thing as a test stick and mine looks like the top picture but a fainter line, i am going to go buy some tests tomorrow and take one tomorrow night or thursday morning


----------



## Tanikit

Well interestingly enough so far I have had no signs of AF today - except my mood but that's been like that since 8dpo. Usually by now I have had spotting especially since my temp did drop this morning. If nothing happens tomorrow then I'll test on Thursday, but I am not feeling very positive.

Good luck Anna - it does sound positive.

Ness always keen for more pictures :) How are you feeling?


----------



## Tanikit

Hmm, just went an googled something - this morning when I woke up my blood sugar levels were very low - in fact my husband had to try to get me up they were that low. When I have low sugar levels I feel extremely cold - apparently it can cause hypothermia and low body temps... if that is the case then maybe my temperature was not meant to go low today after all. 

I feel like I am clinging onto straws still, but will see what happens tomorrow and make sure I don't go hypoglycaemic in the night then either. Maybe if my temps are high tomorrow morning I will test... maybe.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Hmm, just went an googled something - this morning when I woke up my blood sugar levels were very low - in fact my husband had to try to get me up they were that low. When I have low sugar levels I feel extremely cold - apparently it can cause hypothermia and low body temps... if that is the case then maybe my temperature was not meant to go low today after all.
> 
> I feel like I am clinging onto straws still, but will see what happens tomorrow and make sure I don't go hypoglycaemic in the night then either. Maybe if my temps are high tomorrow morning I will test... maybe.

i will keep my fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Tanikit &#8211; It sucks that you are seeing a temp dip &#8211; I&#8217;m still hoping AF stays away but I know how I feel when I see that on my chart and it makes my heart go out to you. Glad your new job started off nice and relaxed &#8211; I hope it continues to go well for you and helps keep your mind off ttc!

Glad your ov held off till your hotel dates with your DP moondance!

Nice digi Ness &#8211; that is great!

How are you doing Nixilix?

LuckyD & Celtic &#8211; Heres to AF staying away until at least the 18th of April &#8211; so that we can test together. LuckyD &#8211; if that is 12 DPO for you then I would use a early detection type of test. But yea, that should work!

Howdy Wantingagirl and AnnaMumof2!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Tanikit said:


> Hmm, just went an googled something - this morning when I woke up my blood sugar levels were very low - in fact my husband had to try to get me up they were that low. When I have low sugar levels I feel extremely cold - apparently it can cause hypothermia and low body temps... if that is the case then maybe my temperature was not meant to go low today after all.
> 
> I feel like I am clinging onto straws still, but will see what happens tomorrow and make sure I don't go hypoglycaemic in the night then either. Maybe if my temps are high tomorrow morning I will test... maybe.

It's still above the coverline!

I'm not an MD or a nutritionist but you could try to eat something high in fiber before bed so that your sugar levels are more stable up through the am.

https://blogs.webmd.com/integrative...01_integrative-medicine-wellness-archive.html

FX'd for you!


----------



## Tanikit

Thanks for the link - I'm actually diabetic type 1 and probably just had too much of the short acting insulin last night, but its true I should eat those foods at night to keep things more stable.

Trying to stay positive - this is the longest luteal phase I have ever had without the spotting before AF.

Jaimie how are you feeling - you are entering the 1ww now - when do you plan on starting testing?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Tanikit! Hope your levels are better today. Woot for no spotting!

I'm going to try and wait a week or so after AF is due to test - so somewhere around the 19th. 

Mimi - I forgot to say that if you are getting somewhat near pos opks then you should definitely commence emergency booty calls : ) I lived in Buffalo for a couple of years, very close to the children's hospital - grew up in Rome, NY.


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance and Jaimie - I could never wait that long after AF was due. While I have managed this cycle to wait til AF is due (tomorrow) I don't think if AF didn't appear that I could still hold off. Good luck for the wait and hope you get your BFPs.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Howdy Tanikit! Hope your levels are better today. Woot for no spotting!
> 
> I'm going to try and wait a week or so after AF is due to test - so somewhere around the 19th.
> 
> Mimi - I forgot to say that if you are getting somewhat near pos opks then you should definitely commence emergency booty calls : ) I lived in Buffalo for a couple of years, very close to the children's hospital - grew up in Rome, NY.

Cool, I live in North Buf, by Delaware & Hertel.

Well, I tried the booty call last night, but they didn't let him go until this morning :sad1:. At least we got some BD'ing in today first thing. 

I got the little egg on the monitor this am (yey!), plus ov pains. Didn't temp this am though, I forgot with hubby waking me up. Everything else seems to agree that I'm ov.

Hope we didn't miss it.[-o&lt;


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I think you had a perfectly timed BD this morning Mimi - my understanding is that the opks and fertility monitor give you a peak the day before you actually ov, which is prime time for DTD. Hopefully your temps over the next few days will confirm that. My DH is really good at reminding me to take my temps first thing in the am : )


----------



## Annamumof2

well the sick feeling has shifted, i have never felt that horrible before i still feel alittle sick but not as bad as before.

i hope all the girls are well, what are you all up too?


----------



## honeybee28

tanikit fx for you!!!

Anna have you tested? im about to go cook dinner and then watch tv lol im so lazy in the evenings. 90210 is on tonight, i love it!! what are you up to?

Im cd14 today, im thinking about ordering a cbfm for next month. do you think if i order it now im more likely to get a bfp this cycle!?!? reverse psychology and all that!?

ahhh really hope we see more bfps here very soon!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> tanikit fx for you!!!
> 
> Anna have you tested? im about to go cook dinner and then watch tv lol im so lazy in the evenings. 90210 is on tonight, i love it!! what are you up to?
> 
> Im cd14 today, im thinking about ordering a cbfm for next month. do you think if i order it now im more likely to get a bfp this cycle!?!? reverse psychology and all that!?
> 
> ahhh really hope we see more bfps here very soon!!!

hey hun i found the CBFM made my husband alittle stressed out so i stopped using it and just BDed when we wanted and hoped for the best, anyway im good just tired and feel horrible, kids just come back from grandparents and soon it will be bed time, i havent got no tests yet i will get one tomorrow sometime and test soon.


----------



## honeybee28

fx for you.x


----------



## Annamumof2

ok the sickness is back and only dyes down alittle when i drink orange tango, grrrr what is going on


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie are we testing buddies YAY FX we get the answer we want :flower:

Tankit Im delighted AF is staying away Im really hoping this is it for you, the low blood sugars would explain a lot and sounds right for lowering your temp! also I wasnt sure so I double checked but hypoglycemia can be caused by early pregnancy as your body is using more energy and working harder. I checked it out just to be sure before I said any thing here is a link https://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu/UVAHealth/adult_diabetes/hypo.cfm it says (What causes hypoglycemia?

Causes of hypoglycemia in people with diabetes may include the following:

* too much medication
* a missed meal
* a delayed meal
* too little food eaten as compared to the amount of insulin taken

Other causes of hypoglycemia are rare,* but may occur in early pregnancy*, after strenuous exercise, or during prolonged fasting. Hypoglycemia may also result from taking certain medications, abusing alcohol, or other rare causes.)

The reason this twigged with me is I was always getting HYPOS in early pregnancy, feel weak hands would shake confused on till I eat something, for some reason as soon as Im pregnant and HCG is in my blood my diabetes comes back with a bang. I still do random checks to keep an eye on my levels. Im sure your the expert at knowing what to eat and what not to eat, I found Crackers and cheese as a 10pm snack did the trick for me when I was on insulin. do you use the two types fast acting during the day and slower acting insulin at bedtime! 

FX Im praying for you :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> ok the sickness is back and only dyes down alittle when i drink orange tango, grrrr what is going on

Looking good for you :hugs:


----------



## Tanikit

Well my temp dropped below the coverline today and no hypoglycaemia this morning, so I guess that is it though AF still has not made an appearance - she should be here by this afternoon. I am disappointed (always am) but this cycle has been more rough than normal. I'm heading into my seventh cycle now and I am taking strain.

Celtic hypoglycaemia in the first trimester is a huge problem with type 1 diabetics (cause we try so hard to get our levels right) - I know I went so low last time that I couldn't walk or talk - I fell out the bed into a heater and then crawled down the passge, but couldn't press the buttons on the phone well enough to get help. It was really scary cause I was worried it would affect my baby - it didn't. When you get pregnant just keep an eye on your levels.


----------



## bbdreams

Woo Hoo! I am finally 1dpo! Will be testing around April 19-20th. Hopefully... if I can keep poas addiction under control.

Sorry tanikit that your temps dropped.


----------



## LuckyD

bbdreams said:


> Woo Hoo! I am finally 1dpo! Will be testing around April 19-20th. Hopefully... if I can keep poas addiction under control.

Me too! :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

well i took a clearblue test a min ago the one with the + if pregnant and - if not well i got the - i guess im not pregnant, i will be waiting on my period.

i might try to take one again in the morning see how it goes.


----------



## Nessicle

Tanikit said:


> Well interestingly enough so far I have had no signs of AF today - except my mood but that's been like that since 8dpo. Usually by now I have had spotting especially since my temp did drop this morning. If nothing happens tomorrow then I'll test on Thursday, but I am not feeling very positive.
> 
> Good luck Anna - it does sound positive.
> 
> Ness always keen for more pictures :) How are you feeling?

got another two digi's today lol will do another on Friday AM and post another piccie! 

Feeling good just a bit tired and some backache if I stand or sit for too long, had lots of stretching sensations and tightness across lower pelvic region yesterday and day before but calmed down now - think beanie has settled in for now (until he needs more room lol), got major restless legs in bed and already have a bloated stomach and constipation has set in....did I say I was feeling good?! :haha: no in general I feel fine, no sore bb's now that died down about 10dpo in the evening so waiting for that symptom to come back with a vengeance lol x


----------



## Tanikit

Ness don't worry there will be planty more symptoms to worry about soon. 

I started spotting this afternoon and CD1 should be tomorrow - a day late this time. I'm feeling tired and generally down today but hopefully my mood will pick up once I am into the next cycle.


----------



## Nessicle

lol thanks Tan :haha: 

:hugs: I hope you have a better day tomorrow xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I got a faint Line on a ov test does that mean I'm O ing in the next 24 hours?


----------



## lightweight

I got a faint line on Mon on ov test and then a strong line yesterday - do they always mean within 24 hours or longer? Temp went up this morning though overslept and it's always higher the later I take it.


----------



## FsMummy

hannahgraceee if u do an opk and the line is as dark as, or darker than the test line then it means u will o in the next 12-36 hours. its frustrating when theres a faint line isnt it lol i havent got any opks this month so its all guess work 4 me :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

i bought 7 from tesco today for £7 for £7 is a bit of a rip off, but my ones from ebay havent come yet, there i got 100 Ov test and 10 preg tests for £7! ill happierly send you 10 of mine when i get some if you need them maybe more if im preg by the time the flipping things get here LoL x


----------



## Nessicle

As Fsmummy said to you guys - to be a +opk the test line should be as dark as or darker than the control line. 

Not sure if it's the same for the Tesco ones but with the IC's you shouldn't test with FMU, you should test after 11am and always at the same time each day and more than once. 

I tested 12pm, 3pm and 7pm from CD11 and got my +opk on CD14

Good luck! :dust: 

xx


----------



## FsMummy

wow 7 for £7 thats expensive! last time we were ttc i think i got 30 or 40 for about £3 off ebay! thanks for offering to send me some that is really good of you but i think im just gonna leave it this montha nd get a big batch off ebay next month. as far as i know i couldve ovs already this cycle so i wouldnt want to waste them!


----------



## Reds05

Ness - that's a great avatar picture!!!

You must be soooo chuffed to see it on a digital!

I'm still waiting. 9dpo today and I started getting peachy discharge today. Only there when I wipe but now got myself convinced AF is on her way.


----------



## mimiwc2010

FsMummy - Your avatar is hillarious!!!! Love it! :D


----------



## FsMummy

lol thanks mimi, thats one of my twins (phoebe i think but who knows lol) during a feed :D


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. Angel for me now xx fingers crossed to all of u xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

FsMummy said:


> wow 7 for £7 thats expensive! last time we were ttc i think i got 30 or 40 for about £3 off ebay! thanks for offering to send me some that is really good of you but i think im just gonna leave it this montha nd get a big batch off ebay next month. as far as i know i couldve ovs already this cycle so i wouldnt want to waste them!

I know ridicious, i thought they were not like the okp ones, but they were :( 
well if your witch has come by the time i get them, ill send you some :) free of charge ofcourse, :flower:

random question with the OPKS what do you wee in? :blush::haha:


----------



## FsMummy

HannahGraceee said:


> LOL ive got a little pot in the bathroom, i think its actually one i used to freeze dd's pureed food in when she was first eating solids :rofl: thanks again for the offer :flower: btw wat do u pee in LOL


----------



## FsMummy

nixilix :hugs: i am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

FsMummy said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> LOL ive got a little pot in the bathroom, i think its actually one i used to freeze dd's pureed food in when she was first eating solids :rofl: thanks again for the offer :flower: btw wat do u pee in LOL
> 
> LOOOL
> 
> so random, me and OH had WW pudding for pudding the night i first got some OPKS - and washed out the tub and used it :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## honeybee28

oh Nix, so sorry. Hope you're doing ok hun. xx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: nixilix :hugs: I'm so sorry!


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks for your thoughts girls xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Nixilix I am so sorry, I hope that you are ok xx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

Nixilix said:


> Thanks for your thoughts girls xx

i'm sorry to hear what happend hun and i will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tankit so sorry to hear Af seems to be on the way, I hope your ok and feeling good as you can be:hugs:


Nixilix soo soo sorry to hear your sad news:hugs: hope your ok hun :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I belive I am now 1dpo!! I don't temp so I am not totally sure but I had my positive opk on cd 11 and serious O pains later that night so I am pretty sure and now my test are faint again. Really feeling full of PMA this month since we have been using the smep and sftcups. If I do conceive this month by my lmp my due date would be 12/31/2010!! That would be awesome!!


----------



## LuckyD

So sorry Nix :hugs: Big huge hugs to you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FsMummy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> If I do conceive this month by my lmp my due date would be 12/31/2010!! That would be awesome!!

that would be my due date too! not that ive been sitting thinking about it that much....... lol

hannahgraceee what is ww pudding?


----------



## wantingagirl

fab reedsgirl GL were the softcups easy to use, I ordered some last nite


----------



## HannahGraceee

FsMummy said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> If I do conceive this month by my lmp my due date would be 12/31/2010!! That would be awesome!!
> 
> that would be my due date too! not that ive been sitting thinking about it that much....... lol
> 
> hannahgraceee what is ww pudding?Click to expand...

Weight watchers lmao :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I belive I am now 1dpo!! I don't temp so I am not totally sure but I had my positive opk on cd 11 and serious O pains later that night so I am pretty sure and now my test are faint again. Really feeling full of PMA this month since we have been using the smep and sftcups. If I do conceive this month by my lmp my due date would be 12/31/2010!! That would be awesome!!

Yay on being 1dpo and PMA :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have brown blood :| it's not witch cos I'm not due for 2 weeks I'm confused


----------



## FsMummy

LOL. ooooh maybe implanation hannah :D i hope so, keeping everything xd! how many dpo are you?


----------



## FsMummy

hmmm just looked at your siggy, could you have ovd early?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Maybe that could explain the faint ov line, surely if i am going to ov tomo, it would be dark :| i did another today and its fainter then yesterday :| so maybe, fingers crossed, hoping i caught it in time, as i havent :sex: since monday


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning Ladies!
I am finally back from the 4 days with the inlaws!

Ness, Congratulations sweetie! Happy and Healthy 9 months for you! :dust:

Has anyone else gotten a bfp while I was away? There is too many pages on too many posts to catch up on!!!!

CD22 (or CD21) for me so either 3 or 4dpo. I did not follow smep this cycle as there was too much interferance, but we did BD every other other day from CD10 to CD20 and am hoping to BD tonight as well. my opk's were the same color (even) since CD15 or CD16 and really dark on CD18, CD19 and still very dark. Only time will tell, BUT I am getting way to ansty to keep waiting for my bfp. I don't want to go to next cycle.....anywho I will be trying to catch up on here as much as I can this morning before I go to Gentle Yoga and my workout. I'm still getting ovary cramps, I hope I O'd when I think I did! :haha:

How are the rest of you ladies? AF, BFP or TWW?.....


----------



## Annamumof2

well im getting alot of sticky CM today and i have had a headache all day so keeping an eye on things i should be due for the witch to arive ummmm today i think not sure though as im alittle irregular but fingers crossed there is something there now


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> I am finally back from the 4 days with the inlaws!
> 
> Ness, Congratulations sweetie! Happy and Healthy 9 months for you! :dust:
> 
> Has anyone else gotten a bfp while I was away? There is too many pages on too many posts to catch up on!!!!
> 
> CD22 (or CD21) for me so either 3 or 4dpo. I did not follow smep this cycle as there was too much interferance, but we did BD every other other day from CD10 to CD20 and am hoping to BD tonight as well. my opk's were the same color (even) since CD15 or CD16 and really dark on CD18, CD19 and still very dark. Only time will tell, BUT I am getting way to ansty to keep waiting for my bfp. I don't want to go to next cycle.....anywho I will be trying to catch up on here as much as I can this morning before I go to Gentle Yoga and my workout. I'm still getting ovary cramps, I hope I O'd when I think I did! :haha:
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies? AF, BFP or TWW?.....

Hi tryfor!

Seems like you have been away for ages! How was your time with the in-laws?

I am the same - 3 or 4DPO - I O'd much later than I thought - so now in the 2WW. I managed to follow the SMEP, so we shall see!

Welcome back x


----------



## Tanikit

Nixlix, sorry to hear your sad news.

This thread is very busy - anyone know who is next to test?

AF arrived in full force today so I am back at CD1, but with short cycles it shouldn't be long til I ovulate again. I am feeling quite down, but that may also have to do with the fact that we are heading into autumn now. 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone in the 2ww and those heading for it too.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Nixlix, sorry to hear your sad news.
> 
> This thread is very busy - anyone know who is next to test?
> 
> AF arrived in full force today so I am back at CD1, but with short cycles it shouldn't be long til I ovulate again. I am feeling quite down, but that may also have to do with the fact that we are heading into autumn now.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to everyone in the 2ww and those heading for it too.

aww hun im sorry the witch got you, *hugs* well i think i am next i dont know who else is along with me i am going nuts feeling sick at the moment and seeing so much CM its all getting to me now.


----------



## bbdreams

HannahGraceee said:


> I have brown blood :| it's not witch cos I'm not due for 2 weeks I'm confused

Hannah: I always get some form of blood brown or red the day before I ov..not sure why, but every month according to opk I have this the day before I get my pos.

Sorry Nixilix and Tanikit that the witch got you.

I am so excited about this month! I honestly feel like I have done everything I could to get my bfp. We have :sex: so much this month that it has felt like a full time job. Hope that does the trick!

GL everyone else!:dust:


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck Anna - hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Good luck Anna - hope you get your BFP!

thanks hun im alittle worried seeing as i tested yesterday and it was neg but i will see soon if i am or not


----------



## Nessicle

Reds05 said:


> Ness - that's a great avatar picture!!!
> 
> You must be soooo chuffed to see it on a digital!
> 
> I'm still waiting. 9dpo today and I started getting peachy discharge today. Only there when I wipe but now got myself convinced AF is on her way.

thank you sweetie! Only just seen this post :dohh:

It was awesome to see it in writing. Today is the official AF due date and she obviously hasn't arrived it was such a relief! this is what happens when you're impatient and test too early :haha: 

I think bean is pretty comfy in there now! Got my doc's appointment tomorrow!

Don't count yourself out it could be implantation hun! xx


----------



## honeybee28

aww tan sorry she got you

TRYFOR!!!!! I've missed you sweetie how are you? 

im cd16 no sign of ov happening soon lol im getting impatient too. Hurry up eggy. 

please let this be our month!!!

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

HoneyBee! Hi sweetheart!!! :flower: Gearing up to O soon, I suppose. :dust:

LuckyD, hiya love! I know it feels like ages when I am away to try and catch up! So many threads and pages, I just do a quick catch-up! :haha: And yes the lovely TWW, fun fun fun. I am patiently awaiting my package that contains my bfp for a christmas baby 2010. :winkwink:

Jaimie, where are you? How was DH's SA? I hope everything is fabulous!! :flower:

Tanikit, :hugs: I always take a day or two of a bnb break when my AF shows.

Nixlix :hugs: I don't understand myself. I seen your tests and I did see a positive. I am so sorry.

Anna, put a 'do not disturb' sign on your body for the witch. Hopefully she will stay away.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: tanikit :hugs:for me, one of the best parts about bnb is offering some virtual empathy when AF arrives.

Hope you feel better soon annamumof2

FXd bbdreams :thumbup: you definitely tried hard this month!

TryFor  I forgot you were at your in laws! Nessicle got a BFP while you were away, and a few other ladies crossed into the 2ww.

Howdy HoneyBee! :flower:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy TryFor! We get the results of DH's SA on Monday :spermy: [-o&lt;


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oooooh Jaimie, you will get wonderful news, I just know it!!!! How did he feel about doing it? I am scheduling my DH's if AF shows this cycle, I can't wait any longer. I was going to wait until June to schedule it, but what the hell right? I get a tad jealous and upset when others get their bfp, especially when they just started TTC, BUT I am happy for them, truly, just can't help feeling a little down and envious.....I know I know I am a green monster....a few people on facebook got their bfp's after a handful of months TTC, it makes me think "what the hell am I doing wrong?" lmao.....

I feel pretty confident this month. I BD every other day *roughly*

I plan on testing April 16th but if I actually have symptoms I am going to test earlier!


----------



## honeybee28

Hey Jaimie!!!

awww tryfor. I feel your pain. I know you're a few months ahead of me, but i never thought i would be on cycle 5 of ttc. my friends all get knocked up the first month they try. a good friend of mine told me a few weeks ago she's preggars - by accident - WHILE ON THE PILL. Seriously?! how is that fair. 
I've told DH I want to run away, go travelling, not speak to ANYONE i know until im pregnant. he told me to stop being so dramatic and to learn to be patient lol. maybe he has a point.

Really hope this is your month - i bet it will be - holiday babies are your thing!!


----------



## Tanikit

Yeah, I am on cycle 7 now and really feeling frustrated. The other issue is that I have a child and feel like people will tell me to be grateful for the one I have - and I am eternally grateful, but that doesn't make my desire for another one any less or my struggles to get pregnant any less painful. Besides I really want my DD to have a sibling with a reasonable age gap.

Jamie good luck with testing - really hope you get your BFP. To those waiting to test good luck, to those who are waiting to ovulate have fun BDing (enjoy it - its not a chore) To those who have got BFPs recently I hope your pregnancies are going well now. And to those of us the witch got (((hugs))) as we head into yet another cycle.

And for anyone heading for fertility treatment and checks - hope you get the answers you need to get that BFP soon.


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls it looks like i am 1 day late soooo i dont know when i should test im 14dpo tomorrow and late tomorrow soooo i have to think when i shoudl test i only have a clearblue and a digi clearblue


----------



## CelticNiamh

HannahGraceee sounds like ovulation bleed I used to get that! good luck catching that egg and maybe get busy today :flower:

tryforbaby2 welcome back, good to see you and I'm the same 4dpo ov late as well this cycle only 2 days though! think we had one more BFP.

Annamumof2 how are you getting on, hope AF stayed away for you :flower: think the digital need a higher amount of HCG try the normal CB or if you can get some FRsponse ones FX I see good news tomrrow:hugs:

LuckyD snap looks like we are the same this month I ov 2 days late as well. not so thrilled over my temps though seem lower weird.

Tanikit hey hun glad your still here :hugs: sorry that fecken Witch got you this cycle. so unfair.

Well I'm feeling a wee bit moody and have lower back pain which could mean nothing, plus Im probably a little nervous over my appointment tomorrow having the lump removed I will be glad when its all over.

bbdreams love the PMA you go girl and FX :flower:

Nessicle HI :hugs: good luck tomorrow at the doc's and let us know how you got on your officially late YAY:happydance:

Jaimie2Eyes bet its a great result as well, but good luck for monday! :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> HannahGraceee sounds like ovulation bleed I used to get that! good luck catching that egg and maybe get busy today :flower:
> 
> tryforbaby2 welcome back, good to see you and I'm the same 4dpo ov late as well this cycle only 2 days though! think we had one more BFP.
> 
> Annamumof2 how are you getting on, hope AF stayed away for you :flower: think the digital need a higher amount of HCG try the normal CB or if you can get some FRsponse ones FX I see good news tomrrow:hugs:
> 
> LuckyD snap looks like we are the same this month I ov 2 days late as well. not so thrilled over my temps though seem lower weird.
> 
> Tanikit hey hun glad your still here :hugs: sorry that fecken Witch got you this cycle. so unfair.
> 
> Well I'm feeling a wee bit moody and have lower back pain which could mean nothing, plus Im probably a little nervous over my appointment tomorrow having the lump removed I will be glad when its all over.
> 
> bbdreams love the PMA you go girl and FX :flower:
> 
> Nessicle HI :hugs: good luck tomorrow at the doc's and let us know how you got on your officially late YAY:happydance:
> 
> Jaimie2Eyes bet its a great result as well, but good luck for monday! :hugs:

yeah i will let you all know tomorrow if i do or not, feeling alitle over heated and stuff but im good


----------



## Moondance

Nixilix said:


> Hey girls. Angel for me now xx fingers crossed to all of u xx

Oh Nixilix, I'm so sorry hon...
This definitely is telling me I shouldn't test early, you must be heartbroken. :nope:

I pray for next time sweety, you'll have your baby soon.






And on my side of the fence?
Have missed a lot in thread as I've been away a couple days, no computer, off with DP.
We were together Wednesday, Thursday and this morning (Friday).
Not sure what my body is doing to me though, as I had the watery and egg whitey CM over the past few days, but have no temp spike... though this morning I had a bit of a temp DROP...
and today and yesterday, nipples are massively sensitive and cannot fathom why. They only usually get sensitive in the lead up to AF!!!! Am beginning to wonder if I'm not going to O this cycle or something and so the body is saying "meh, lets just bring on AF instead"
Also last night ... randy as heck. So randy, I woke DP in the middle of the night by touching him up to say "I want sex! Now please!" which I've never really done in my life! :blush:
Weird weird weird.


----------



## Moondance

Woah... definite confusion now!
Last cycle, I was with my partner and I had what felt like ovulation pains, later in the day I had what appeared to be spotting (I assumed to be from ovulation)... the next day, temp spiked.
The day after that, I went to the doctor, and told her I thought I had ovulated and she sent me for blood tests to confirm whether or not I had...
Report came back that no, I didn't, despite the fact that temp went up and stayed up (and for most of this cycle was still above last months coverline).
So after I ovulate this time, she's given me a referral thingo, and she wants me to have the 3 consecutive temps, and have pinpointed the day of ovulation on FF and on 5DPO, she wants me to have bloods taken again, to confirm the progesterone rise.


As FF pegged Cycle 2 ovulation at March 3rd, and I had the bloods taken March 4th. And it came back no... Confusing much?


----------



## Annamumof2

Well i didnt test this morning due to Andy wanting me to test tomorrow, i am tired, getting spots, breasts fine one min then the next senative, weeing alot, alot of CM (sticky pale yellow), bunged up nose (might be hayfever though)

anyway hope all you ladys are doing well so whos next in the line of testing?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls :( im bleeding brown blood, yesterday it was light, only when wiping but today its thicker :| its weird im not due for 2 weeks!


----------



## wantingagirl

woo hoo celticniamh hope you get your BFP!

Back to the drawing board for me!

Tanikit Im the same it doesnt make the desire any smaller im just as obsessive as the last time and honeybee my DH says the same. Why are they so calm lol....

Hannahgracee Im really not sure could be spotting from Ov

Ness - let us know how you get on today :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya girls :( im bleeding brown blood, yesterday it was light, only when wiping but today its thicker :| its weird im not due for 2 weeks!

could be still IB hun fingers crossed


----------



## Moondance

Just for kicks, I peed on an OPK... and holy crap was it positive, more so than I've ever seen on one I've peed on.
Pic soon....


And I think I am most definitely getting EWCM... stretchy CM that I managed to stretch my fingers about four inches apart and it was still just there, and when you let it go, it gloms back together.






QUESTION: has anyone here ever randomly gotten a speculum and seen if they could do their very own pictures like those on beautiful cervix website?
I did it today. Very interesting...


----------



## LuckyD

Hey ladies,

sorry about AF wantingagirl :hugs: good luck for this month!

bbdreams - awesome you are feeling good about this month! Fingers crossed for you x

Anna - hope you get some good news soon x

Good luck at the doctors Ness!

honeybee - I had to wait for ages this month to O! It's so frustrating isn't it. Hope it happens soon for you! x

Hey Jaimie - good luck for the SA results :flower:

sounds like a good amount of BDing this month Tryfor! And with the in-laws around - you have got that sex around the relatives thing down, girl!

Tanikit - don't feel you have to justify wanting a baby to anyone - whether you already have a child or not, we are all here because we want a baby - it's not that anyone 'deserves' one above anyone else. I would hope that we can all be supportive of each other, all in our very difference circumstances, countries and lifestyles. 

Hey Celtic - hope your temps sort themselves out hun x

congrats on the positive OPK Moondance! That's awesome.

Hi to everyone else! Sorry if I have missed you!!


Well, I have been following the SMEP and we had our last BD last night..so now it's just the waiting game. Because I O'd later than I thought, we ended up BDing on CD8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19 and 21. Very busy. Plus we used Pre-seed for the first time this month. I don't want to get my hopes up, but I feel like we gave it a really good shot this month. 

xxxxx


----------



## Tanikit

Wantingagirl sorry AF got you.

Anna really hope you will get your BFP - when are you testing? 

Ness good luck with all the tests - must be really exciting that you will soon officially be late - no more AF for a very long time? By the way do you have a "feeling" about whether it is a boy or girl?

LuckyD not too much longer to wait - what day of your cycle did you O on? 

I figure I will O again on 19 or 20 April and its still pouring here so maybe I can still get the April showers to oblige - that may though be easier than getting DH to oblige - he wants to hold off this month/cycle.

Lucky people are very supportive here, but I know infertility when trying to have a second child is hard to cope with because even the gynaes think: You've done it once, you shouldn't have a problem the second time, but sometimes it just doesn't happen. And I am on another board where they even ask us not to post tickers for our children even if we have also been trying to conceive our second for 6-12 months. Its just awkward I suppose. Nonetheless the desire for babies is strong in all of us - so looking forward to hearing about more BFPs - its really special to be pregnant.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Wantingagirl sorry AF got you.
> 
> Anna really hope you will get your BFP - when are you testing?
> 
> Ness good luck with all the tests - must be really exciting that you will soon officially be late - no more AF for a very long time? By the way do you have a "feeling" about whether it is a boy or girl?
> 
> LuckyD not too much longer to wait - what day of your cycle did you O on?
> 
> I figure I will O again on 19 or 20 April and its still pouring here so maybe I can still get the April showers to oblige - that may though be easier than getting DH to oblige - he wants to hold off this month/cycle.
> 
> Lucky people are very supportive here, but I know infertility when trying to have a second child is hard to cope with because even the gynaes think: You've done it once, you shouldn't have a problem the second time, but sometimes it just doesn't happen. And I am on another board where they even ask us not to post tickers for our children even if we have also been trying to conceive our second for 6-12 months. Its just awkward I suppose. Nonetheless the desire for babies is strong in all of us - so looking forward to hearing about more BFPs - its really special to be pregnant.

i'm testing tomorrow morning, if its neg then i am just going to wait and see when AF will show


----------



## tryforbaby2

LuckyD, you summed up everything very nicely for everyone. Is it OK if I say "Ditto on what LuckyD said!"? :rofl: And I have to agree with you on who has what children, etc. I also feel like Tanikit does to an extent.
I had gotten pregnant without trying I wasn't even married yet and I was working full time and a part time job, DH (fiance then) was away in New York all week every week working (home on weekends), my father passed on and I fought with my step father and my mother constantly during my pregnancy. I didn't get to enjoy my pregnancy due to my 'not young but younger than normal' age and tons of stress. I finally have everything right and I want to be pregnant and enjoy it this time. We weren't ready but made ourselves ready NOW we are soooo ready and "whats taking so long?".

Sorry first time to concieve ladies, but I have to agree with you Tanikit. We are all in this for the same goal. A pregnancy that leads to a healthy baby. It doesn't matter if I have one already or five. It hurts us all the same. I cry my heart out everytime someone I know finds out their pregnant. And I can't help to feel a little down (just a little) when someone on here get's their bfp so easliy. My sister in law and my sister both got pregnant last year only after one month TTC. Some of us could only be so lucky.
I know when I get my bfp, and I will (eventually), I am going to duck out gracefully as to not make anyone feel the way I do now, deep down.

Sorry again ladies, just needed to air off my bad mojo going on! :haha:

Tanikit, it is really special to be pregnant :cloud9:
Moondance, sooooo excited for your POSITIVE opk!!!! My CM stretches that well too, if I were you I would get BD NOW for a few days defo! :happydance::happydance:
Anna, you have gotten more patience than most. A day late and NOT testing?! Let us know how you get on!
Hannah, are you still bleeding brown blood? Maybe it's O bleeding. Did you O already? If so maybe it's implantation bleeding. :shrug:
wantingagirl, nixlix :hugs:
Celtic :hi: how are you feeling?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, you summed up everything very nicely for everyone. Is it OK if I say "Ditto on what LuckyD said!"? :rofl: And I have to agree with you on who has what children, etc. I also feel like Tanikit does to an extent.
> I had gotten pregnant without trying I wasn't even married yet and I was working full time and a part time job, DH (fiance then) was away in New York all week every week working (home on weekends), my father passed on and I fought with my step father and my mother constantly during my pregnancy. I didn't get to enjoy my pregnancy due to my 'not young but younger than normal' age and tons of stress. I finally have everything right and I want to be pregnant and enjoy it this time. We weren't ready but made ourselves ready NOW we are soooo ready and "whats taking so long?".
> 
> Sorry first time to concieve ladies, but I have to agree with you Tanikit. We are all in this for the same goal. A pregnancy that leads to a healthy baby. It doesn't matter if I have one already or five. It hurts us all the same. I cry my heart out everytime someone I know finds out their pregnant. And I can't help to feel a little down (just a little) when someone on here get's their bfp so easliy. My sister in law and my sister both got pregnant last year only after one month TTC. Some of us could only be so lucky.
> I know when I get my bfp, and I will (eventually), I am going to duck out gracefully as to not make anyone feel the way I do now, deep down.
> 
> Sorry again ladies, just needed to air off my bad mojo going on! :haha:
> 
> Tanikit, it is really special to be pregnant :cloud9:
> Moondance, sooooo excited for your POSITIVE opk!!!! My CM stretches that well too, if I were you I would get BD NOW for a few days defo! :happydance::happydance:
> Anna, you have gotten more patience than most. A day late and NOT testing?! Let us know how you get on!
> Hannah, are you still bleeding brown blood? Maybe it's O bleeding. Did you O already? If so maybe it's implantation bleeding. :shrug:
> wantingagirl, nixlix :hugs:
> Celtic :hi: how are you feeling?

i have to be patience because Andy wont let me test till tomorrow anyway, part of me wonders if he still wants it and part of me isnt sure on things but i'm doing as he wishes i guess

anyway i dont feel anythign today apart from going to the loo every so offten its bugging me now lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

FINGERS CROSSED!

:dust:


----------



## Moondance

LuckyD said:


> congrats on the positive OPK Moondance! That's awesome.

Technically speaking for me, they're always positive, but this one was a most definite blinding positive of all positives.
Its a ForeLife brand OPK, they actually come in plastic casing with a little window, but the goofy window was interfering with the flash, so I broke it apart! :blush:

I have been having lots of CM, some even EW, mostly very watery. Having quite a few signs of Oing, but at the same time, mixed signs.
My nipples are really really sensitive. This only usually happens in the week leading up to ovulation, so I'm confused about that. I was due to O today, according to FF.


But I was with DP Wednesday, Thursday, as I did say earlier and we had lots of BDing. We aren't together right now, our time together is limited, which sucks money nuts... but what can you do?
 



Attached Files:







PosOPK.JPG
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: wantingagirl :hugs: So sorry this wasn't your month, got my FX'd that you'll get your BFP soon!

Moondance  with your dip today and all those symptoms Id be really surprised if you didnt see a temp rise in the next few days. That would be consistent with your last cycle. Woa! You sure are adventurous with that speculum and camera! I hear ya on the long distance relationships  I was living in NY while my DH was across the country in Arizona the entire 3 years we were engaged and the first 6 months of our marriage.

LuckyD  you definitely got your bases covered! Not sure how your egg could escape an onslaught like that :winkwink:

Tanikit and everyone else ttc a second, third, etc child  I would never doubt that your frustrations are every bit as heartfelt as anyone ttc their first. And anyone that would actually say something like at least you already have children isnt very compassionate.

FXd for your test Anna!

Aw TryFor! I LOVE the pic of you and your hubby  so sweet! You dont have to apologize for airing your feelings  that is what we are here for and I totally agree with you. And you dont have to duck out when you get your BFP! I WANT TO CONGRATULATE YOU on that long awaited day and share your joy  so you best not be hiding that news from me! I know that deep down there is always that twinge of why not me for other ladies still trying, but I really am rooting for you and want to know, ok?


----------



## HannahGraceee

tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, you summed up everything very nicely for everyone. Is it OK if I say "Ditto on what LuckyD said!"? :rofl: And I have to agree with you on who has what children, etc. I also feel like Tanikit does to an extent.
> I had gotten pregnant without trying I wasn't even married yet and I was working full time and a part time job, DH (fiance then) was away in New York all week every week working (home on weekends), my father passed on and I fought with my step father and my mother constantly during my pregnancy. I didn't get to enjoy my pregnancy due to my 'not young but younger than normal' age and tons of stress. I finally have everything right and I want to be pregnant and enjoy it this time. We weren't ready but made ourselves ready NOW we are soooo ready and "whats taking so long?".
> 
> Sorry first time to concieve ladies, but I have to agree with you Tanikit. We are all in this for the same goal. A pregnancy that leads to a healthy baby. It doesn't matter if I have one already or five. It hurts us all the same. I cry my heart out everytime someone I know finds out their pregnant. And I can't help to feel a little down (just a little) when someone on here get's their bfp so easliy. My sister in law and my sister both got pregnant last year only after one month TTC. Some of us could only be so lucky.
> I know when I get my bfp, and I will (eventually), I am going to duck out gracefully as to not make anyone feel the way I do now, deep down.
> 
> Sorry again ladies, just needed to air off my bad mojo going on! :haha:
> 
> Tanikit, it is really special to be pregnant :cloud9:
> Moondance, sooooo excited for your POSITIVE opk!!!! My CM stretches that well too, if I were you I would get BD NOW for a few days defo! :happydance::happydance:
> Anna, you have gotten more patience than most. A day late and NOT testing?! Let us know how you get on!
> Hannah, are you still bleeding brown blood? Maybe it's O bleeding. Did you O already? If so maybe it's implantation bleeding. :shrug:
> wantingagirl, nixlix :hugs:
> Celtic :hi: how are you feeling?

well im still getting faint postive ov tests :| but my blood has turned BLACK well very brown :|


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD, you summed up everything very nicely for everyone. Is it OK if I say "Ditto on what LuckyD said!"? :rofl: And I have to agree with you on who has what children, etc. I also feel like Tanikit does to an extent.
> I had gotten pregnant without trying I wasn't even married yet and I was working full time and a part time job, DH (fiance then) was away in New York all week every week working (home on weekends), my father passed on and I fought with my step father and my mother constantly during my pregnancy. I didn't get to enjoy my pregnancy due to my 'not young but younger than normal' age and tons of stress. I finally have everything right and I want to be pregnant and enjoy it this time. We weren't ready but made ourselves ready NOW we are soooo ready and "whats taking so long?".
> 
> Sorry first time to concieve ladies, but I have to agree with you Tanikit. We are all in this for the same goal. A pregnancy that leads to a healthy baby. It doesn't matter if I have one already or five. It hurts us all the same. I cry my heart out everytime someone I know finds out their pregnant. And I can't help to feel a little down (just a little) when someone on here get's their bfp so easliy. My sister in law and my sister both got pregnant last year only after one month TTC. Some of us could only be so lucky.
> I know when I get my bfp, and I will (eventually), I am going to duck out gracefully as to not make anyone feel the way I do now, deep down.
> 
> Sorry again ladies, just needed to air off my bad mojo going on! :haha:
> 
> Tanikit, it is really special to be pregnant :cloud9:
> Moondance, sooooo excited for your POSITIVE opk!!!! My CM stretches that well too, if I were you I would get BD NOW for a few days defo! :happydance::happydance:
> Anna, you have gotten more patience than most. A day late and NOT testing?! Let us know how you get on!
> Hannah, are you still bleeding brown blood? Maybe it's O bleeding. Did you O already? If so maybe it's implantation bleeding. :shrug:
> wantingagirl, nixlix :hugs:
> Celtic :hi: how are you feeling?
> 
> well im still getting faint postive ov tests :| but my blood has turned BLACK well very brown :|Click to expand...

hmmm have you tried googling it? i tried to look but it didnt come up with much, thats because i dont really know what to look for it says somethign about pregnancy thats about it, maybe take a pregnancy test? or contact your doctor/nurse?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Neg pregnancy test, but still getting postive OVs so cant be my period :|


----------



## HannahGraceee

or can it?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

It could either be implantion bleeding/spotting or old blood from your last period...

I'm crossing my fingers for ya hun... Hang in there I know its hard.. Its just around the corner :hugs:

Good Luck and Lots of Baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## honeybee28

i dont have any children (yet) but i totally agree with you guys. it doesnt matter how many children you have, when you're ttc another one there's no reason why you should be treated any differently to someone who doesnt have kids yet.

im so ready to have a baby, im sure you girls all feel the same way, sometimes when i look at my friends babies i feel all positive like 'awwww im so pleased for her', and sometimes i get this pain coz i want it so badly. I know it'll happen when it's good and ready (as dh keeps telling me, Wanting, I've no idea how these men are so calm lol). 

I really want to know what it feels like to be pregnant, to give birth, to hold my newborn in my arms, to be a mummy. i bet there's no word to sum up how amazing those feelings are.

Thanks Lucky, i hope i ov soon. cd 17 now, normally ov cd16-cd21!! but has been known to be cd23!! grrrr. 

Hope you're all ok girls.xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hannah - not sure what to say about your bleeding? Have you ov'd yet? I've never had ov bleeding or IB so I'm not sure what it could be...

Got a nice temp rise today - I would LOVE for my chart to get all triphasic : P


----------



## Nessicle

evening ladies! 

how is everyone today! Just finished catching up on posts! 

Julie - totally agree with you darling I don't have any kids yet but no matter how many kids you do or don't have it doesnt make it any easier or less frustrating when ttc! And I think everyone on here has felt jealous when someone has got their bfp and you haven't even though you're very happy for them you can't help thinking "why not me?" 

Tan - I have a feeling it's gonna be a boy not just cos of my signature lol but just have a feeling! 

well just to update went to GP today, he didnt really do much, just took the date of my last period confirmed 4 weeks pregnant due date 19 December. He listened to my heart to check for any murmur or irregular beats and then booked in a midwife appointment for 27 April (a week on Tuesday) and that's it! 

I freaked a bit when I got home cos I had two 1mm or so specks of rusty coloured cm but think it's just old implantation specks! I've been checking my underwear for ages lol but have been assured it's completely normal! 

how is everyone else?? xx


----------



## Nixilix

ness... 27th april, doesn' that make it two weeks not one?? pregnancy brain is gonna make you turn up a week early eager beaver xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol yeah Rach doh God my baby brain is bad so early!! I'm making so many errors lol - thanks for that honey :haha: xx


----------



## Annamumof2

well all i have been doing today is going to the loo alot and its driving me nuts i cant remember what it was like to be pregnant ive noticed my nipples turn alittle darker so fingers crossed for that test tomorrow


----------



## honeybee28

ness, im so happy for you, but so jealous too!! Really hope its my turn soon

anna fc for tomorrow!!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you honeybee! FX this is your cycle xxx


----------



## LuckyD

Good luck for testing tomorrow Anna!

Yay for temp rises Jaimie! That is awesome x

Moondance and Jaimie - I also get the long distance thing...for the first three years of our relationship, me and my OH lived in different countries (Australia and New Zealand) - man, it is hard. We once started adding up the amount of $$ we spent on airline tickets - but that got depressing real quick! So we stopped. 

Hey Tanikit - I am pretty sure I O'd on CD19 - way later than I would have thought, but this was my first month using OPKs so am guessing they were right.


----------



## Moondance

I'm confused about something...

Can you get swollen, tender breasts when you ovulate? I never have had before, but since Thursday I've had sensitive, swollen, tender breasts. Especially the nipples. They only have ever felt like this when AF is coming, its driving me crazy. 
Walking around braless, and everytime my arm brushes against my breasts, it feels weird and hurty.

Breasts felt so full and heavy and fat and huge on Thursday night that even DP could tell. He was loving it. Wouldn't stop playing with my nipples, which was making me pull faces, as one minute it would be painy and the next, like, all sensual. So weird.


----------



## Nessicle

moondance that's how I know when I've ovulated - very sore sensitive nipples til about 5/6dpo then it vanishes!


----------



## Annamumof2

argh this is driving me nuts, got all the signs but no pos test, damn clearblue i hate you!


----------



## Nessicle

have you tried a more sensitive test hun? clearblue aren't very sensitive and perhaps you have a shy beanie?


----------



## Annamumof2

Nessicle said:


> have you tried a more sensitive test hun? clearblue aren't very sensitive and perhaps you have a shy beanie?

if i dont come on by weds i wil look for a senative one, its just driving me nuts that i got all the signs but nothing is showing


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry to those the witch got and good luck to those waiting xxx maybe we should start a may thread for us :)


----------



## Nessicle

when was AF due Anna?


----------



## Annamumof2

Nessicle said:


> when was AF due Anna?

2 days ago hun


----------



## honeybee28

awww anna. i think you should get a more sensitive test, i'd go out of my mind if i were you!! Do you know for certain when you ovulated? is it possible you ovulated late and that's why it isnt showing up yet?


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> awww anna. i think you should get a more sensitive test, i'd go out of my mind if i were you!! Do you know for certain when you ovulated? is it possible you ovulated late and that's why it isnt showing up yet?

i'm sure i ovulated 25/26th March


----------



## HannahGraceee

The brown/black blood, has now turned pink? any ideas?


----------



## Nessicle

hmmm Anna that's strange a digi would pick it up for the day of your period...unless you have a shy beanie - some women don't get a positive til about 18dpo!

have you gome off birth control recently Hannah? Or perhaps it could be a cyst? If you don't usually get this bleeding I would go to the doc if it's worrying you


----------



## Moondance

Nessicle said:


> moondance that's how I know when I've ovulated - very sore sensitive nipples til about 5/6dpo then it vanishes!

Well, I only normally have sensitive/sore nipples in the week prior to AF.


Another weird thing? Today I am having thick, claggy, chunky white CM. Its like someone has deposited a tube of Clag Glue inside me and its slowly coming out. Ew.


----------



## Annamumof2

Nessicle said:


> hmmm Anna that's strange a digi would pick it up for the day of your period...unless you have a shy beanie - some women don't get a positive til about 18dpo!
> 
> have you gome off birth control recently Hannah? Or perhaps it could be a cyst? If you don't usually get this bleeding I would go to the doc if it's worrying you

i didnt use the digi i used the clear blue with a + or a - and it has the tip turn pink and its blue dye


----------



## FsMummy

HannahGraceee said:


> The brown/black blood, has now turned pink? any ideas?

have you been to the doc at all? could it be cervical erosion?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I can't help but feeling down in the dumps sometimes. My cousin John told me the other day on Facebook him and his 'new' fiance are having TWINS :sad2: He didn't take care of his first one properly let alone bounce from relationship to relationship....I am just so sad. My sister in law is due next month and hardly gained anything because she watches everythig she eats; she is the sister in law who told us she was pregnant a month after we told the family we started TTC. I just can't help but to feel so upset :cry: that it couldv'e been me due next month.

I am either 6 or 7dpo today and nothing really to report but the normal creamy CM. I have been shampooing the house from 1pm yesterday (until 10pm last night) and from 730am this morning until 10am. My lower back is sore, I have some abdominal cramps and my nipples are a 'little' sore (probably from leaning over alot). 

LuckyD there can be no way that eggy can miss all those :spermy: 
Anna, I can't take it any longer!!!! :rofl: I am so anxious!
Hannah, have you done some internet research as to what it can be? 
Jaimie, brave woman 3 1/2 years long distance. I only did 1 year in college long distance and 9 months in 2008 long distance. Brave woman!!! :)

Moondance, you too! Brave woman! How are you feeling love?


----------



## honeybee28

awwww try for :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
you just never know sweetie, you might be growing a little beanie right now!! Fx for you. I SO hope this is your month.xx :flower::flower:


----------



## mimiwc2010

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Tryforbaby2:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I [really!] know it's hard, but try not to let it get to you. :ignore: them!

Hope you get your :bfp: this month!

:hug:


----------



## bbdreams

How is everyone?

Tryfor: Sorry, you are having to go through that. I am in a similar situation and it is hard! In the last month four women I work (one having twins), four close friends, and a cousin have announced they are pregnant. It really hurts doesn't it!

I am 4dpo now, and I have absolutely no symptoms of anything... no AF no pg. Every month about 8dpo I start getting really sore bb's... I am hoping that that doesn't happen this month...I think not getting sore bb's at that point would be a good sign... I could be wrong, but I am hoping for a BFP!


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words. I can't help but feeling down in the dumps sometimes. My cousin John told me the other day on Facebook him and his 'new' fiance are having TWINS :sad2: He didn't take care of his first one properly let alone bounce from relationship to relationship....I am just so sad. My sister in law is due next month and hardly gained anything because she watches everythig she eats; she is the sister in law who told us she was pregnant a month after we told the family we started TTC. I just can't help but to feel so upset :cry: that it couldv'e been me due next month.
> 
> I am either 6 or 7dpo today and nothing really to report but the normal creamy CM. I have been shampooing the house from 1pm yesterday (until 10pm last night) and from 730am this morning until 10am. My lower back is sore, I have some abdominal cramps and my nipples are a 'little' sore (probably from leaning over alot).
> 
> LuckyD there can be no way that eggy can miss all those :spermy:
> Anna, I can't take it any longer!!!! :rofl: I am so anxious!
> Hannah, have you done some internet research as to what it can be?
> Jaimie, brave woman 3 1/2 years long distance. I only did 1 year in college long distance and 9 months in 2008 long distance. Brave woman!!! :)
> 
> Moondance, you too! Brave woman! How are you feeling love?

i know hun it drives me nuts too, i just wish it would show up BFP or witch

big hugs to you though hun


----------



## Annamumof2

my cervix is high and feels kinda hard and closed whats that mean?


----------



## bbdreams

Annamumof2 said:


> my cervix is high and feels kinda hard and closed whats that mean?

Could mean you are going to get your bfp... at some point (which is different for every woman I have read) your cervix moves up and closes when you are expecting.


----------



## Annamumof2

bbdreams said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> my cervix is high and feels kinda hard and closed whats that mean?
> 
> Could mean you are going to get your bfp... at some point (which is different for every woman I have read) your cervix moves up and closes when you are expecting.Click to expand...

see its been like that but its been gettin harder every few days and its got a point on it, not sure it thats because ive had kids, i dont really check my cervix much


----------



## bbdreams

Annamumof2 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> my cervix is high and feels kinda hard and closed whats that mean?
> 
> Could mean you are going to get your bfp... at some point (which is different for every woman I have read) your cervix moves up and closes when you are expecting.Click to expand...
> 
> see its been like that but its been gettin harder every few days and its got a point on it, not sure it thats because ive had kids, i dont really check my cervix muchClick to expand...

Hmmm, not sure Anna...my cervix moves a lot. I can check it before I get in the shower and it may be low and hard and then when I get out of the shower it might be soft and open. Frustrating isn't it! Hope you get your bfp.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: TryFor :hugs: I definitely know how you feel ~ I can't wait till it is our turn to tell folks about our due dates and all that. But I agree with you, we'll be very sensitive about it around ladies that are ttc. I'm doing some cleaning today too.

bbdreams - I know it must be hard for you at work.

Hannah - not sure what all that bleeding could be? I apologize if you've already answered this, but have you ov'd yet?

We got a new AC / heat pump unit installed yesterday and this morning my DH did some touch up paint to get it to blend into the roof better. It replaced a 20 year old unit that was a clunker! It feels nice to have something more efficient on the house. We replaced the windows and doors too, so hopefully we've reduced our carbon footprint quite a bit!

Hope you ladies are having a nice weekend. I'm 11 DPO and not feeling anything especially exciting - did have some strange sensations in the uterine realm last night but my allergies were so bad that it was just something else to be annoyed about. I'm one helluva crank when I have allergies!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh - one quick thing about the long distance relationships - ours was difficult but the one thing that made it easier was that we were engaged and knew we were getting married once I finished my phd. 

If I knew I would definitely have a baby at the end of all this ttc business it would be easier too - but all I can do is have faith in that outcome!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think I ovulated early as I had faint ov lines wednesday and fainter Friday so I'm thinking I ov Monday Tuesday x


----------



## honeybee28

cd18 today -got SMILEY FACE wooohoo!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woot woot honey bee! Soon to hit the 2ww!

Has the bleeding dried up some Hannah? I think it is normal for some women to bleed around ov.


----------



## mimiwc2010

get it on honeybee, get it on!!! :sex: bwahahahaaa!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh Ladies.......... :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
What would I do without you all!

Mimi, I am trying so very hard to ignore them. It's a blessing for them too but why do I feel so blue about it? I am feeling a little better though, Thank You!

bbdreams, that must be incredibly difficult to have to work with them everyday and see them and their bellies grow. And yes you are right, it does hurt - - - - tremendously.

Keep me posted Anna!

Jaimie, we have alot in common alot of the time! Yay for cleaning! NOT! :rofl:
Only a few more days to go...are you testing early? You have a phd? What did you go to school for? Annnnnd Horay! for energy efficiency!!! Yessss! We are trying little by little to convert all of our cleaning and laundering supplies to green along with a few other things also. It's 'baby' steps ( :cry: ) but in the end it'll be all worth it. Saving Mother Earth!!! 

Honeybee, love, thank you. Have fun tonight, tomorrow and the next day!!! Yay! Don't forget insurance sex.... :winkwink:

My opk's have been positive (nice and positive) since CD16 and I am now CD24. On CD14 and CD15 my opks, I assume, were also positive - the lines were the same shade of pink. At CD24 the test line is still a few shades darker the control line. Sooooo crazy me has me getting my hopes up. I hardly ever get my hopes up so I don't get hurt. I asked Facebook's Magic 8 ball a question "am I pregnanct right now?" and it said "Yes, definitely"....Magic 8 Ball.....you have better be right!!!! :rofl:


----------



## LuckyD

Hey ladies, 

hurrah for the smiley faces and saving mother earth!

boo to allergies and co-workers being pregnant.

My good friend is pregnant at the moment - they weren't trying, she is still breastfeeding her first child, but they got pregnant by mistake because they had sex during her period. Happy for her of course, but what the hell? How can she get pregnant from sex during her period, while we have perfectly timed sex every month and nothing happens? I guess it is just chance, or luck, or whatever...but man, kinda frustrating!

Well, I am having a nice weekend so far...I don't know if I mentioned it, but we have been looking for a piece of land for me, my OH, my Mum and my brother to buy. And it looks like we have found it! It is just what we have been looking for, so excited. We will live on it full-time, my Mum part time and my bro during holidays/weekends etc (not all in the same house though!). We are very excited and researching transportable houses and house-buses and greenhouses and planting small orchards and building brick pizza ovens and all kinds of fun stuff!

It is nice to have something to fill up my head so I am not thinking about 2WW symptoms...I am only 5/6DPO so shouldn't be reading too much into anything anyway, but that hasn't stopped me in the past!

Anyway, sorry for the novel, just wanted to share my exciting news! Hope you are all well xx

Jaimie - hope AF stays well and truly away for you!!


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moondance, you too! Brave woman! How are you feeling love?

Scared. Am beginning to think I didn't ovulate. My body is showing the signs that I did... I had the EWCM, and now its gone sticky/dryish and glue like, and I've got the headache I usually get immediately after I ovulated, but no proper temp rise. 
To add confusion to the point, I did my very own cervical check the other night, camera in hand, like the lady on BeautifulCervix to find my cervix looked tightly closed and very weird looking (all red and splotchy and gross).

And last cycle, I was certain I ovulated on Wednesday the 4th March (FF also pinpointed me at this day) and on Thursday the 5th, doctor took bloods to confirm that I did ovulate, but it came back negative.
Though I got all the preliminary signs Ovulation was coming, had the pains, the ovulation spotting and the definite temp rise, it still came back as a no dice in the bloods. Someone on another forum suggested I may have whats called lutenized unruptured follicle syndrome which is where the body will show every sign of ovulating, even a temp rise, but it doesn't actually happen. 


But this particular cycle has annoyed me. All the signs but not even the temp rise this time. I'm waiting for FF to peg me, so on 5DPO I can go for bloods again, to confirm the progesterone rise.


But I am getting like you tryfor.... I see a pregnant lady, or I see a baby and sit there wondering "will it ever happen???" and then get maudlin for a time. It's difficult, because I am having trouble picturing it. My body is being so weird, I keep thinking to myself that I can't get pregnant, and I'll only ever believe I can the day that I am. Which is so damn negative. :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi every one hope you are all well this morning or evening depending were we are in the world :)

nothing much to report hate limbo land we are in now :wacko:


have a fun game for us if we are up to it though, has any ever tried the ring and a piece of thread or your ring on a necklace !
the way it works is you hold it over your hand and see what it does it should should show how many pregnancy's you will have including MC but on a MC it will not be as strong. so its straight lines for a boy and circles for a girl.
some people stop it between goes IE it moves circle for girl stop it then watch what it does next other wise if your like me and two boys in a row it will be hard to see the break IYKWIM.

I got boy,girl,boy,boy,girl,girl so six in total but I MC my second pregnancy and always felt the baby was a girl.
Now for the fun bit, hold it over your belly and see what it does! let me know what it does!
saw this on another thread and thought it could be a bit of fun for us to try!! if your up for it a bit of fun to waste away time LOL 


Feel free to ignore, if you think Ive lost my brain LOL


----------



## HannahGraceee

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Woot woot honey bee! Soon to hit the 2ww!
> 
> Has the bleeding dried up some Hannah? I think it is normal for some women to bleed around ov.

i think its dying up, the weird thing is. i havent had any cramps :| i normally get loads during my periods, and i have none, i have tender boobies :| if my tests have come of ebay ill be doing one in a couple of days,


----------



## mimiwc2010

tryfor and moon - I think that if we focus on what makes us feel like sh*t, bitter or sad, you will most definitely continue feeling like sh*t, bitter or sad! You should focus on whatever makes you happy...try to count your blessings (you'll probably get tired before you count them all) and be grateful for them...it'll make you feel better automatically! I know this sounds super obvious, but it's hard to practice it...our mind has a mind of it's own. So, ladies, "think happy thoughts", like peter pan says.

LuckyD - that sounds so exciting! I love 'new beginnings' like those, it gives one so much to look forward to! You should include swingsets on your research ;). Congrats!

:flow:


----------



## Annamumof2

well i'm still here and still no period soooo i have no idea what to think


----------



## honeybee28

ooooh anna!! you must be going crazy. have you donea FRER yet?


----------



## Moondance

Woohoodyhoo! FF pegged my ovulation as happening on Friday. In a couple days, I gotta have bloods taken to see if I really did have a progesterone rise.
Loving on my lady doctor, she's not saying "its too early to be worrying about stuff" or anything like that, coz she knows the kind of person I am, and she's been helping me out from the start. Love her. Funny too, her name is Dr Leigh Kee.
Put that together and get Leaky, so when you go in and they call your name over the speaker, "Moondance, Doctor Leaky will see you now" is what it sounds like! ROFL

*fingers crossed that bloods come back positive,please God please*


----------



## honeybee28

fx foryou moondance!!


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> ooooh anna!! you must be going crazy. have you donea FRER yet?

i got told that the FRER isnt very reliable so i havent done one of them thats why i just brought the clearblue with the + and - and a digi one ive still got the digi but not going to use that till i get something on another thing


----------



## honeybee28

mmmm im not sure how sensitive the clearbllue ones are? dont think they're very sensitive. ive heard good things about the superdrugs ones can you get one tomorrow?


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> mmmm im not sure how sensitive the clearbllue ones are? dont think they're very sensitive. ive heard good things about the superdrugs ones can you get one tomorrow?

ummm yeah but hubby will only complane so i will wait till weds and see


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance LOL at the doc's name very good! FX the bloods come back showing you OVULATED!! 

Anna you must be going mad, I have to agree about clearblue, hope you can get an answer soon !

Hi Every one else, Hey has any one else seen the thread The Great Sperm race! it was a documentary on Ch4 its on yourtube but its brilliant!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

TryFor &#8211; love the positive opk&#8217;s! That is awesome. Yes, it is baby steps to changing over to green cleaning supplies and improving the energy efficiency of your home. Hopefully in the long run it will make our homes healthier and the energy bills lower!

LuckyD &#8211; are you familiar with geodesic dome home kits? I know some folks that built one on their land and it is gorgeous! I&#8217;ve attached a pic. I&#8217;m really happy you found some land that you like, and that you&#8217;ll be sharing it with your family. That is great! And so glad you have something to keep your mind off ttc and the 2ww.

Moondance &#8211; so sorry you are feeling scared. Really hope your blood test comes back positive!

Celtic &#8211; I read that old wives tale trick &#8211; I am definitely tempted to try it out! But like the real test, I think I am going to wait until I&#8217;m late. I saw the Great Sperm Race with my DH and we really dug it. Learned a lot! My DH called the white blood cells uterus ogres and he wanted to know why my uterus ogres want to kill his boys : )

Anna &#8211; I HATE the late but no BFN business &#8211; that happened to me last cycle. I hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hope for all the best for you ladies! BFPs, pos lab tests... :hug:


----------



## LuckyD

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> LuckyD  are you familiar with geodesic dome home kits? I know some folks that built one on their land and it is gorgeous! Ive attached a pic. Im really happy you found some land that you like, and that youll be sharing it with your family. That is great! And so glad you have something to keep your mind off ttc and the 2ww.

Oh, I will have a look into that, thanks Jaimie! Love researching things like this! Did you attach a pic?

Thanks for the good wishes Mimi!

Celtic - I have done that thing with the ring before, just for fun...but not for years. Me and OH were mucking around last night and tried it out - we both got girl, boy, girl - then I got girl over my stomach - tried it over OH and he clearly wasn't pregnant! I don't know why it moves in those different ways, but I don't take it seriously at all - as much as I would like to with that result!


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> fx foryou moondance!!


Thanks! Coolest part is that I made DP a convert for the cushion under the bum on Thursday night, hehehehe. He was never interested, but when he stopped for a second, I shoved a cushion under my lower spine and he was dubious until he actually went back inside of me.. Apparently it was easier to get in, and he reckoned it went about an inch deeper! And yay for no leakage!

Then I sat like a yoga star, with my legs up above me, high in the air, cross legged. I'm so lucky he didn't have a camera on him! LOL


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance LOL at the doc's name very good! FX the bloods come back showing you OVULATED!!




Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moondance  so sorry you are feeling scared. Really hope your blood test comes back positive!

Thanks girls! :thumbup:

I'm hoping its all good too... coz if not, they say a combo of hMG and hCG have to be taken, to force the follicle to pop and release my eggy. 
I'm just trying to be positive and say maybe perhaps I ovulated later than FF said, maybe after my bloods were taken... despite BBT saying otherwise.
Who knows? :shrug:

I consider myself now in the so called two week wait (despite for me being a three week wait, as I said I would not test until a week after AF's due date)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance when will you have the results! if it comes back that you haven't will they start treatment straight away to make the egg pop so you will have a chance this cycle! Although I hope it shows you have OV :flower:

LuckyD very interesting! I got girl over my tummy as well :shrug: the strange thing is we tried it on my mum and my friends mum and its always right so makes you wonder does'nt it. before I done a pregnancy test with my DS2 I waited for ages as I was so scared about another miscarriage. I remember my mum doing it on my tummy and I got a boy. we then did my sisters and it never moved at all ! but in saying that I'm still taking it with a pinch of salt as they say as I wont believe I am on till I see a BFP LOL just a bit of fun! Our dream is to build our own house as well some day, we have the plans we did up our self's. we would love a log cabin.

Jaimie2Eyes how are you feeling, I'm trying very hard to forget I'm in he TWW and hoping the times passes very quickly!

Its my Little boys 4th Birthday today, I am wondering were the time has gone !!!


----------



## honeybee28

1DPO - im officially in the 2ww!! Still finishing off smep though so will bd tonight and wednesday night.

fx for all you guys - im praying for you all. you all deserve your bfps so much, really hope we get some more very soon!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> TryFor  love the positive opks! That is awesome. Yes, it is baby steps to changing over to green cleaning supplies and improving the energy efficiency of your home. Hopefully in the long run it will make our homes healthier and the energy bills lower!
> 
> LuckyD  are you familiar with geodesic dome home kits? I know some folks that built one on their land and it is gorgeous! Ive attached a pic. Im really happy you found some land that you like, and that youll be sharing it with your family. That is great! And so glad you have something to keep your mind off ttc and the 2ww.
> 
> Moondance  so sorry you are feeling scared. Really hope your blood test comes back positive!
> 
> Celtic  I read that old wives tale trick  I am definitely tempted to try it out! But like the real test, I think I am going to wait until Im late. I saw the Great Sperm Race with my DH and we really dug it. Learned a lot! My DH called the white blood cells uterus ogres and he wanted to know why my uterus ogres want to kill his boys : )
> 
> Anna  I HATE the late but no BFN business  that happened to me last cycle. I hope you get a BFP soon!




CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance LOL at the doc's name very good! FX the bloods come back showing you OVULATED!!
> 
> Anna you must be going mad, I have to agree about clearblue, hope you can get an answer soon !
> 
> Hi Every one else, Hey has any one else seen the thread The Great Sperm race! it was a documentary on Ch4 its on yourtube but its brilliant!

thank you girls, just wish it would show up either way, i have been not getting any symptoms sense last night but well my back was hurting all day and i felt tired, i might go to superdrugs and get a test and the poundland to get a few tests and then i will try to do them THATs if Andy will let me go to town to get them wednesday, i say weds as he has to leave Banbury for 12pm today to go to work as he starts 1:30pm till 10pm but rest of week is 2:00pm till 10:00pm so fingers crossed i will get something this week, im on CD 41 now and there i thought my periods went back to normal, oh well anyway good luck girls and fingers crossed for you all


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance when will you have the results! if it comes back that you haven't will they start treatment straight away to make the egg pop so you will have a chance this cycle! Although I hope it shows you have OV :flower:

I imagine they'd have to wait until next cycle, coz they say with LUF, you get every symptom of ovulation, but no egg release, despite getting the temp rise and all that stuff... your progesterone just doesn't make the leap... which is weird, coz thats where I thought the BBT rise came from. 

But I'm totally hoping it happened on its own.


----------



## Tanikit

Celtic - Happy Birthday to your little one (who is not so little anymore) Hope you will have another on the way soon.

Anna BFN with no AF are frustrating - I'm hoping it will turn into a BFP soon.

Moondance and honeybee hope the 2ww goes fast for you.

Well AF is nearly gone for me and then will be waiting for O again. Emotionally I am feeling better now - last month was very rough, so hoping this cycle will be better (I seem to run in 3 monthly problems with PMDD) My DH is not keen to try this month so not sure if we will - he wants to try again the cycle after this. I am still trying to persuade him otherwise. By the time I am due to test next month we should be on to a new thread, but I'm hoping there will be loads of BFPs before then.


----------



## Moondance

Tanikit said:


> Moondance and honeybee hope the 2ww goes fast for you.

Technically mine is a 3 week wait, depending on AF. If I am PG, I refuse to test til AF is a week late.
If not PG, then its only 2 weeks


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls im still getting a bit of yellowish CM and i keep getting the headaches a few times but nothign wrong with my boobs, where have all the signs gone now?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna what a nightmare for you, can you not get to the shops as DH will have the car? may be I'm picking you up wrong , but how do you mean he wont let you.. sorry If I'm taking something up wrong! I mean no harm at all :flower::hugs:

Tankit so glad to see you here and glad your feeling better:hugs:


Moondance that is strange about the temp rise and no progesterone makes no sense! could they have gotten it wrong may be! I hope so and I hope this is your month!

Well nothing to report few twinges, may be a day were side of my boobs were sore gone now! Creamy CM, temps look OK I guess! not to mention Im bored and fustrated beyond belief! thought I was only 8dpo though so happy I'm one day further YAY!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Moondance  really hope you ovd on your own this cycle, but that if you do need the hormone meds they work easily with no side effects.

Tanikit  my pms is much worse every third cycle  that is strange, isnt it? At least you can predict it a little. Hope this cycle doesnt wreck an emotional toll on you. :hug:

Anna  my DH asked me to PLEASE not test until I am definitely late, and that is why Im waiting a week like Moondance. Did you and your DP agree on a time frame for testing?

LuckyD - I remembered to attach the pic this time! The inside ceiling of my friend's dome is done in wood and it is just incredible. They are affordable and easy to build.

Well I've had quite the dip over the weekend! It is a little past the normal ID time frame (7 - 10 DPO), mind occurred on 12 DPO. I was so worried it meant AF was coming early but it rose again this morning. I don't have anything interesting going on symptom wise. I guess that is one good thing about my allergies - I'm ultra focused on my sinuses rather than my uterus! If AF is going to pay a visit she'll show up in the next few days. If she doesn't show by Friday I'll be psyched! FX'd ladies!
 



Attached Files:







images.jpeg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Anna what a nightmare for you, can you not get to the shops as DH will have the car? may be I'm picking you up wrong , but how do you mean he wont let you.. sorry If I'm taking something up wrong! I mean no harm at all :flower::hugs:
> 
> Tankit so glad to see you here and glad your feeling better:hugs:
> 
> 
> Moondance that is strange about the temp rise and no progesterone makes no sense! could they have gotten it wrong may be! I hope so and I hope this is your month!
> 
> Well nothing to report few twinges, may be a day were side of my boobs were sore gone now! Creamy CM, temps look OK I guess! not to mention Im bored and fustrated beyond belief! thought I was only 8dpo though so happy I'm one day further YAY!

i don't drive so i need him around when i need to go to the shops but he works 1:30pm till 10pm mons, 2pm till 10pm tues to fri



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moondance  really hope you ovd on your own this cycle, but that if you do need the hormone meds they work easily with no side effects.
> 
> Tanikit  my pms is much worse every third cycle  that is strange, isnt it? At least you can predict it a little. Hope this cycle doesnt wreck an emotional toll on you. :hug:
> 
> Anna  my DH asked me to PLEASE not test until I am definitely late, and that is why Im waiting a week like Moondance. Did you and your DP agree on a time frame for testing?
> 
> LuckyD - I remembered to attach the pic this time! The inside ceiling of my friend's dome is done in wood and it is just incredible. They are affordable and easy to build.
> 
> Well I've had quite the dip over the weekend! It is a little past the normal ID time frame (7 - 10 DPO), mind occurred on 12 DPO. I was so worried it meant AF was coming early but it rose again this morning. I don't have anything interesting going on symptom wise. I guess that is one good thing about my allergies - I'm ultra focused on my sinuses rather than my uterus! If AF is going to pay a visit she'll show up in the next few days. If she doesn't show by Friday I'll be psyched! FX'd ladies!

no we didnt he just complanes about it and doesnt like me testing or getting my hopes up


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna Like me so, I dont drive so rely on DH as well, I used to live very remotely and we are more central now so I have much more independence so does he not that he ever minded picking me up or brining me any were. :hugs: ahhh and thats nice even though bummer for having to wait on getting more test's my DH would be the same! sorry about me over thinking :blush::hugs: but hope when you do test its a BFP or at least AF comes on now instead of this torture I think its worse when test are BFN and no AF. 

Jaimie2Eyes Im going to have a look at your chart now, but that could be Implantion dip :happydance: FX for you :hugs: oh and that house is amazing is there a web site I can browse another thing to google :flower:


----------



## mimiwc2010

Moondance said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> fx foryou moondance!!
> 
> 
> Thanks! Coolest part is that I made DP a convert for the cushion under the bum on Thursday night, hehehehe. He was never interested, but when he stopped for a second, I shoved a cushion under my lower spine and he was dubious until he actually went back inside of me.. Apparently it was easier to get in, and he reckoned it went about an inch deeper! And yay for no leakage!
> 
> Then I sat like a yoga star, with my legs up above me, high in the air, cross legged. I'm so lucky he didn't have a camera on him! LOLClick to expand...

:laugh2:

I bet you like that inch deeper too, huh?! :coolio:

I bought the liberator cushions a couple of years ago (they're like wedges), and they have the same effect...only now we use them for ttc also, not just fun. They're awesome!


----------



## Tanikit

Well Moondance I hope it is a 3ww for you then.

Jaimie a dip with a rise is a good sign - how long is your luteal phase normally?

Celtic and Anna like you I also drive very little now, but thats because we only have one car and I work round the corner - today some woman must have thought we had broken down cause she gave my daughter and I a lift to my DDs school (and it was such a short distance) We are hoping to get another car sometimes (at one stage I was driving 180km a day to work and back so I don't mind too much) As for getting pregnancy tests - I do that when DH is not with me.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Howdy Tanikit! My LP is usually 15 days long. We only have one car too - my DH is good enough to ride his bike to the bus that takes him to work so that I can use the car for my commute.


----------



## Annamumof2

well i have just about had it, this TTC thing is doing my head in when i think i am then im not, i bet when i think im not i bloody am


----------



## Tanikit

Anna that post of yours made me smile - but I know how frustrated you must feel. I think you need to get your DH to get you a test (or at least take you to get one) The discharge sounds right and being late is always positive. Really hope you get your BFP when you test.

Jaimie 12dpo is spot on for implantation so hopefully you will get your BFP too.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Anna that post of yours made me smile - but I know how frustrated you must feel. I think you need to get your DH to get you a test (or at least take you to get one) The discharge sounds right and being late is always positive. Really hope you get your BFP when you test.
> 
> Jaimie 12dpo is spot on for implantation so hopefully you will get your BFP too.

well trouble is that the depo is annoying and takes ages to come out


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Howdy Tanikit! My LP is usually 15 days long. We only have one car too - my DH is good enough to ride his bike to the bus that takes him to work so that I can use the car for my commute.

Jaimie I'm looking at your chart and may be I'm wrong but cd14 looks more like ov day to me, but I'm no expert! I read about implantation dips and a dip in temp can mean nothing as other factors can sometimes effect temps I see its not the solid circle did you wake at a later time! either way I don't think it means you are out as it come back up and you have two more days left yay! :flower: FX hun xx

tonight I was just thinking, this cycle is a little different as I normally get really bad pain in my tummy after O I have IBS not as bad as it used to be but always effects me just after O and this cycle no pain could mean something could mean nothing!my (.y.) feel really heavy and veins seem more prominent but dont know if thats the norm as Im BF still! 

Anna I feel your frustration :hugs::flower:

Anna I feel your fustration :hugs::flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie LOL me again here I found this a blog of a girl TTC for a year she had a dip in tems 13dpo and it was a BFP https://toobossy.blogspot.com/2004/08/ok-so-maybe-i-dont-know-everything.html FX hun:flower:


----------



## Nixilix

girls, where are all these bfps?! xx They are En route :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> girls, where are all these bfps?! xx They are En route :)

Taking a long time to show!!!


----------



## Nixilix

mine has gone on a little holiday.. it'll be back nex month :)


----------



## Tanikit

Nixlix, that is really positive - many people though do get back to back BFPs in your situation because you are clearly fertile and ready for a BFP. Good luck - are you charting now?

Anyone know how to persuade my DH to change his mind about this cycle - he has gone as far as saying no BDing for a month if that is what it takes - at the same time he is very keen for the next month which I think is just weird.


----------



## Nixilix

aww tanikit, didn't know bout oh.. how bout trying a relax month?? no planned bding etc. I personally can't go back to not monitoring stuff though cause it would send me more crazy.

Still temping, will put link back up. Gonna stay positive. Glad i tested when I did as now doctors have mc in my notes. I know others wont agree but I will still test when af due cause then I will know every time I mc and I will be able to get help if i have a few.

Got scan on wed to check there is nothing in the wrong place. OH wont BD till we know everything is ok?!?! Just gotta hope i dont o mega early. Today is CD6 so it will only be CD8 :)


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Nixilix! I've been thinking of you and hoping you are doing as well as can be expected. I hope your april showers definitely bring a may bfp! I hear ya - for you, testing when AF is due will definitely give you better information if you have another early mc. I just hope you don't ever have to go through that again!

Thanks so much for the great blog Celtic - that was definitely fun to read! I was just like her yesterday - I thought a temp dip this late in my cycle was definitely a sign that AF was on her way early. I did take my temp an hour later than usual and may have slept with my mouth open that night because of my stuffy sinuses. I agree - I may have ov'd on CD14. We'll see what the next few days bring....

Celtic - I bet BF would make differences in your (.Y.) harder to read! Has BF changed your cycle much?

My DH got his SA results today. The only result that was out of range was motility - his swimmers are a little slow. They are at 40% where the normal range is 49% or higher. His doc suggested more water and a good multi vitamin. He takes centrum but I'm going to get him some Shaklee vitamins - they are a much better brand. His doc suggested that we could retake the test in a couple of months to see if those steps help improve his motility. If not, I think we'll be off to the FS my gynecologist recommended.

Tanikit - why is your DH not keen on trying this month? Is it because you had such a hard time last month?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Nixilix! I've been thinking of you and hoping you are doing as well as can be expected. I hope your april showers definitely bring a may bfp! I hear ya - for you, testing when AF is due will definitely give you better information if you have another early mc. I just hope you don't ever have to go through that again!

Thanks so much for the great blog Celtic - that was definitely fun to read! I was just like her yesterday - I thought a temp dip this late in my cycle was definitely a sign that AF was on her way early. I did take my temp an hour later than usual and may have slept with my mouth open that night because of my stuffy sinuses. I agree - I may have ov'd on CD14. We'll see what the next few days bring....

Celtic - I bet BF would make differences in your (.Y.) harder to read! Has BF changed your cycle much?

My DH got his SA results today. The only result that was out of range was motility - his swimmers are a little slow. They are at 40% where the normal range is 49% or higher. His doc suggested more water and a good multi vitamin. He takes centrum but I'm going to get him some Shaklee vitamins - they are a much better brand. His doc suggested that we could retake the test in a couple of months to see if those steps help improve his motility. If not, I think we'll be off to the FS my gynecologist recommended.

Tanikit - why is your DH not keen on trying this month? Is it because you had such a hard time last month?


----------



## Nixilix

thanks hun. fx the vitamins help. this site is running so slow, and everyone ends up double posting haha


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw shoot! Sorry for the double post. It is running really slow!


----------



## Annamumof2

yeah i noticed that also, just like us finding out BFPs i guess lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes cool glad you liked it, so if we are right and you were 12 dpo but you were really 11 dpo when you got temp drop! sill in excellent range for implantation dip! God I hope so need to read some positive news and soon!!! BF can effect your fertility it depends I guess, for me yes it has before now I could BD all though my cycle and even on o and no BFP but as time goes on and feeds are reduced I'm only feeding DD twice a day now once in the morning and evening so less than my DS when I conceived DD he was 19 to 20 months I think when I eventually got my BFP and DD is the same age so I figure every thing has to be back to normal well I'm hoping so as when I'm not BF I have no problem getting BFP we BD and I'm pregnant that how I got pregnant before BF any way LOL its been ages now I'm not even going to count the months as I will cry!

that not bad for your DH result is it! I mean you had done a fair bit of BD so may be thats slowed them down a bit so hopefully the best ones were there waiting and got the egg and by that dip Im feeling glass half full :flower:

Nixilix will you TTC this cycle as well hun, I did after my MC I just wanted to be pregnant again it worked to! glad to see you back :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

yip, going to get on it after scan, OH wont do it before!! boring!! its on wednesday so will only be cd8 then going to bd every other day until pos opk. basically the smep plan. I didnt realise you had a mc? i sooooo want it to happen this month as i think seeing af will really upset me. When are you testing hun?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

CelticNiamh said:


> that not bad for your DH result is it! I mean you had done a fair bit of BD so may be thats slowed them down a bit so hopefully the best ones were there waiting and got the egg and by that dip Im feeling glass half full :flower:

I certainly hope that is the case Celtic! Thanks so much for all your supportive posts, they've been fantastic. I just ordered a good quality multi vitamin and some carnitine vitamins for DH.

I would love to see you get a BFP this cycle Nixilix - they say you are much more fertile immediately after mc. I'm glad you are trying again straight away!


----------



## Nixilix

aww thanks girls... what are we gonna call the may thread?? hopefully everyone will get a bfp thats waiting and they wont have to join... but still, youc an be on it with us as our preggo ladies!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> yip, going to get on it after scan, OH wont do it before!! boring!! its on wednesday so will only be cd8 then going to bd every other day until pos opk. basically the smep plan. I didnt realise you had a mc? i sooooo want it to happen this month as i think seeing af will really upset me. When are you testing hun?

sounds like a great plan and you will be very fertile this cycle as well!! yea I had a MC a while ago now in between DS1 and DS2. I was so excited to be pregnant and although I had spotting on my first I just knew it was different when it started, I went to the early pregnancy unit and they scanned me I should have been 8 weeks but they could see nothing except the CL on my ovary. cervix was closed kept me in because of fear of ectopic which made it worse as I MC in the hospital in a postnatal ward with loads of babies. heartbroken but it was joy in the end as I waited 7 weeks to test after MC before I would let my self believe and got a very very BFP, I knew I was, I mean I was getting sick I was just so scared! plus I had spotting on him back to the hospital this time I saw a healthy baby waving at me! sorry gave you long version!

oh and hoping to test this weekend I think!!!! if I can wait as I think you are right about having it on your chart makes it real that there was a baby IYKWIM. plus quicker to get them to do something! although I will be waiting to see your BFP this cycle :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

that sounds awful hun, mc with babies around.. mad. A girl im close to at work is 30 wks preg, so happy for her, i take her to mothercare etc but dont want to tell her as dont want her thinking im jealous. only took her 2 months!

Cant wait for your testing!! xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> that not bad for your DH result is it! I mean you had done a fair bit of BD so may be thats slowed them down a bit so hopefully the best ones were there waiting and got the egg and by that dip Im feeling glass half full :flower:
> 
> I certainly hope that is the case Celtic! Thanks so much for all your supportive posts, they've been fantastic. I just ordered a good quality multi vitamin and some carnitine vitamins for DH.
> 
> I would love to see you get a BFP this cycle Nixilix - they say you are much more fertile immediately after mc. I'm glad you are trying again straight away!Click to expand...

Your very welcome, we are all in this togeather! :hugs: hope you dont need those vitamins LOL :winkwink:


----------



## bbdreams

Hey girls! How is everyone doing?

Jaimie: your chart looks like maybe an implantation dip?

My chart doesn't look too exciting, but it doesn't really look bad either. I did experience a couple days ago a tugging sensation in my tummy and pain in my bb that I had never experienced before, but I know it is too early for things like this. I am just getting bored with the 2ww...I am trying not to ss this month, but I can't control myself.

Lucky: How are you?


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hi bb,

Seems like you really really tried to get that egg, hope you get your BFP.

I experienced a tugging sensation today too, kinda like a very mild AF, never felt it before this early. But I'm only 6DPO so I think it's too early for true symptoms (not ones my mind is making up).

Anyway, FXd for all of us!!


----------



## bbdreams

mimiwc2010 said:


> Hi bb,
> 
> Seems like you really really tried to get that egg, hope you get your BFP.
> 
> I experienced a tugging sensation today too, kinda like a very mild AF, never felt it before this early. But I'm only 6DPO so I think it's too early for true symptoms (not ones my mind is making up).
> 
> Anyway, FXd for all of us!!


Yes, I tried really really hard this month... I meant to only bd every other day, but the monitor kept giving me highs... I was afraid to stop. lol I am hoping I didn't try too hard and overwork DH's swimmers this month.:dohh:

I am only 6dpo too...so yeah too early, but it gives you something to think about!


----------



## Moondance

FF just changed my ovalation day, based on todays temperature and stuff...
O___O

Why for it do that???

ETA: My man reckons he is sure he got me this time, just a feeling he had "when I cum" as he puts it. Apparently had the same feeling with each of this other kids from the previous relationship. Fingers crossed my man is right. LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

moondance just had a look, I think FF may be wrong CD24 looks more like O to me but either way your still in with a chance as the sperm hang a round waiting on the egg!:thumbup: I can only assume as some of your temps as missing that is why! when do you get the results back from your blood test. FF did the same to me when I was meant to be 5DPO it moved my O day making me 3DPO again as if the wait was not long enough! ooh man's intuition lets hope he is right! 

so normally I would be due my AF this thursday but going by DPO im due AF Sunday (I normally have a 29 DC)


----------



## LuckyD

Hey all,

well my internet connection has been down all day - very frustrating, but also made me realise how addicted I have become to BnB! 

Hey Honeybee - hurrah for being in the 2WW! Fingers crossed for you too xx

Anna - I hope you get some good news very soon! Must be so frustrating for you - hang in there! :flower:

Jaimie - awesome house! Am definitely going to look into that. Great to hear about your possible implantation dip - sounds like things are looking good for you - I really hope so. Sorry to hear that the SA results were not absolutely perfect, but at the same time that doesn't sound like too much to worry about and there are definitely things that can be done to improve it, which is great. I am sure it will be fine - and hopefully you won't even need that second test as you will get your BFP really soon xx

Hi Nix - good luck this month lovely! I will definitely be sending positive thoughts your way :hugs:

Tanikit - not sure about how to persuade your DH sorry - what are his reasons for wanting a month off? If you feel strongly about it, could you explain this to him and see if he will compromise? Or have a 'relax' month, like Nix suggests? Good luck x

Hey Celtic - can't believe that it will be testing time this weekend! I am still thinking I will test on Sunday..unless I feel AF is really just around the corner. Arrrghh....how do we wait until then!

Hi bbdreams, I'm pretty good thanks! I am like you, trying so hard not to ss, esp as it is still so early - but so hard not to! Hope you are doing well x

Moondance - hope your man is correct!

Hi everyone else!! 


Well, I am 7 or 8DPO today and not much going on...to be honest, I don't really feel like it is my month. I know it is still early days, but for some reason just don't feel like it is going to happen. It's cool, I would rather feel like this and be expecting AF than getting excited and then disappointed when AF arrives. Maybe it's a protection thing - after a few disappointments maybe I just can't risk getting my hopes up again. Anyway, this may change - if I start getting some mega pregnancy symptoms in the next few days I am sure I will feel different!

Hope everyone is doing well xxxx


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> moondance just had a look, I think FF may be wrong CD24 looks more like O to me but either way your still in with a chance as the sperm hang a round waiting on the egg!:thumbup: I can only assume as some of your temps as missing that is why! when do you get the results back from your blood test. FF did the same to me when I was meant to be 5DPO it moved my O day making me 3DPO again as if the wait was not long enough! ooh man's intuition lets hope he is right!
> 
> so normally I would be due my AF this thursday but going by DPO im due AF Sunday (I normally have a 29 DC)

Yeah, there were a few temps over the month where I didn't get to take them... but I still think that I ovulated around 25, as I always have a drop before O, which I did, on the 24th, and had a bit of a temp rise on the 26th, not 25th. And the temp rise is sposed to happen AFTER O isn't it?
Not to mention my cervix was closed up on Friday night and I was having dryness and chunky clag paste CM early Saturday morning.
Confuses me though, as doctor said to have bloods taken at 5dpo.
How do I know which is right???


----------



## Annamumof2

well day 5 of being late and im still here, me and Andy have sex last night and i thought it would of brought it on but it didnt damn it.

sooooo now i am lost in ideas to help it show up, i did spot a tiny red blood but then that was it and nothing sense, ive been getting odd cramps in my tummy and now there gone but omg why is this doing it to me?

anyway i hope you girls get your BFPs soon i dunno when i will get mine yet, still waiting so i might go buy a test tomorrow and do one thursday morning.


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance I think FF is right, but whether it is or isn't you are still covered and BDed at the right time. Your CM agrees with an O date of CD26 as do the temp rises. Hope your OH is right and you get a BFP this month. Moondance rather have your bloods taken a bit late than a bit early (so if you did ovualte on CD25 rather get them done at 6dpo as your progesterone is more likely to have risen then which will prevent false negatives.

Last month was very rough so maybe a relaxed month is a good idea - even taking one off might be a good idea. But I say that now and know by the time I am ovulating I will want to ttc. I guess I will just see what happens. 

Anna when did you last have a depo injection? Really hope you will get back and regular soon - or else have a BFP and not have to worry about being regular for a long time.

LuckyD hang in there - the 1ww is difficult. Really hope you will be pleasantly surprised with a BFP this cycle. I am also trying to prevent myself getting disappointed now - I guess wanting to protect ourselves is normal. Hopefully the protection won't be necessary for you this month.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi guys just checking in to see how everyone is?? xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> Moondance I think FF is right, but whether it is or isn't you are still covered and BDed at the right time. Your CM agrees with an O date of CD26 as do the temp rises. Hope your OH is right and you get a BFP this month. Moondance rather have your bloods taken a bit late than a bit early (so if you did ovualte on CD25 rather get them done at 6dpo as your progesterone is more likely to have risen then which will prevent false negatives.
> 
> Last month was very rough so maybe a relaxed month is a good idea - even taking one off might be a good idea. But I say that now and know by the time I am ovulating I will want to ttc. I guess I will just see what happens.
> 
> Anna when did you last have a depo injection? Really hope you will get back and regular soon - or else have a BFP and not have to worry about being regular for a long time.
> 
> LuckyD hang in there - the 1ww is difficult. Really hope you will be pleasantly surprised with a BFP this cycle. I am also trying to prevent myself getting disappointed now - I guess wanting to protect ourselves is normal. Hopefully the protection won't be necessary for you this month.

my last one will be a year ago next month cant remember what date just know it was May and i was due for it in July 7th but i didnt have it and i had my period show up 5th July and we had been trying sense then


----------



## Moondance

Nessicle said:


> Hi guys just checking in to see how everyone is?? xx


:wave:
:friends:

Thought you'd left us when you got PG Nessi! 
:flower::flower:


----------



## Nessicle

I'd never leave you guys!! :hugs: I always read to find out how everyone is getting on! 

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Nessicle said:


> I'd never leave you guys!! :hugs: I always read to find out how everyone is getting on!
> 
> xxx

hope your keeping well hun and keep us all up to date


----------



## Nessicle

I'm well thank you anna! 

Just fighting to keep my eyes open most of the time at work lol! Other than exhaustion I'm doing good! xxx


----------



## Tanikit

Ness get lots of rest - making a baby is a lot of hard work. Glad to hear you are doing well - pls do keep us updated.


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies can i join u all im on cd 14 of usually 28/29 day cycle, ran out of opks but they arrived yesturday. usual ov day is cd 14 to 16. so any day now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD, its killing me this week, I woke up early this morning and just took my temp before checking and it was low so I lay in bed thinking that's it AF is coming in next few days :cry: then I checked time and it was way to early to temp LOL went back to sleep woke and temp at the proper time and over 4 hrs later and got 36.7 so that's ok LOL back on track!

Moondance weird! I think FF does get it right, but we have to temp at the right time etc and I haven't :winkwink: so there is room for it to be wrong when we don't do it exactly by the book. but it does show a pattern before OV and after so that's important. I agree with Tankit go with 5DPO past latest possible O at least then you will get a positive in stead of a false negative. I also agree with Tankit as you BD in the fertile window!:happydance: so FX for you!

Nessicle I'm loving the new profile picture 2-3 excellent, have you started a pregnancy journal so we can stalk. delighted to see you doing well :hugs:

Annamumof2 :hugs: good luck testing on Thursday :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

rachrach82 said:


> hi ladies can i join u all im on cd 14 of usually 28/29 day cycle, ran out of opks but they arrived yesturday. usual ov day is cd 14 to 16. so any day now.

Welcome and good luck catching that egg :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls! 

Tan - trying to get away from my desk when I can but in all honesty I wish I could just be at home so I could nap whenever I needed it but hey I'm not the first pregnant woman to have to be at work lol and I certainly won't be the last :haha: I just keep reminding myself of all those poor women in third world countries who have to work in rice paddy fields while they're pregnant and it puts it in perspective for me. 

Thanks Celtic! I was still expecting it would come up as "1-2" did it on Saturday just gone! 

I certainly have started a journal! It's over in the preg journals thread :flower: I havent got any more room for the link on my siggie he he! xx


----------



## Moondance

rachrach82 said:


> hi ladies can i join u all im on cd 14 of usually 28/29 day cycle, ran out of opks but they arrived yesturday. usual ov day is cd 14 to 16. so any day now.

Join away lovely! :D


----------



## Moondance

Nixilix said:


> aww thanks girls... what are we gonna call the may thread?? hopefully everyone will get a bfp thats waiting and they wont have to join... but still, youc an be on it with us as our preggo ladies!

Maybe the thread could be named something to do with May Flowers?

April Showers leads to
May Flowers 

LOL:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Tanikit

I might name it *May*be a baby.


----------



## Annamumof2

Tanikit said:


> I might name it *May*be a baby.

or *May*be baby
or as someone said May flowers


----------



## Annamumof2

where have all the girls gone?


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh here comes the period pains i wondered where they went


----------



## honeybee28

hey girls!!

urgh noooo anna!! hope she doesnt get you!!

everyone ok? 

jaimie when's af due for you?

im 2dpo lol. i was getting all carried away daydreaming today, thinking about what it would be like if i got my bfp in two weeks. then i was like hmmmm well there's like a 75% chance that wont happen so lets be realistic eh. then old Preggars who sits next to me starting whinging on about how fat she feels and i nearly punched her (she got pregnant without trying, obviously) id love to feel all pregnant and fat!!! ahhh ho hum. what can you do eh.


----------



## mimiwc2010

honeybee28 said:


> hey girls!!
> 
> urgh noooo anna!! hope she doesnt get you!!
> 
> everyone ok?
> 
> jaimie when's af due for you?
> 
> im 2dpo lol. i was getting all carried away daydreaming today, thinking about what it would be like if i got my bfp in two weeks. then i was like hmmmm well there's like a 75% chance that wont happen so lets be realistic eh. then old Preggars who sits next to me starting whinging on about how fat she feels and i nearly punched her (she got pregnant without trying, obviously) id love to feel all pregnant and fat!!! ahhh ho hum. what can you do eh.

Props to you for not punching her! I would've at least said something to make her realiza how ignorant she is....ugh! I'm getting all fired up about that. AND, the glass is half full!!!!!, ok!?!?! You have a 25% chance of getting the BFP! And that's it!:flower:


----------



## Nixilix

so got my scan tomorrow then back to bd'ing yay! where are all the bfps?


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> hey girls!!
> 
> urgh noooo anna!! hope she doesnt get you!!
> 
> everyone ok?
> 
> jaimie when's af due for you?
> 
> im 2dpo lol. i was getting all carried away daydreaming today, thinking about what it would be like if i got my bfp in two weeks. then i was like hmmmm well there's like a 75% chance that wont happen so lets be realistic eh. then old Preggars who sits next to me starting whinging on about how fat she feels and i nearly punched her (she got pregnant without trying, obviously) id love to feel all pregnant and fat!!! ahhh ho hum. what can you do eh.

well my belly feels rather off and i feel sick, but to top it off Andy started on me just because i was asking how a mate he worked with is she was alright because of something went on and he's rather upset me so looks like hes sleeping else where tonight


----------



## honeybee28

mimiwc2010 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls!!
> 
> urgh noooo anna!! hope she doesnt get you!!
> 
> everyone ok?
> 
> jaimie when's af due for you?
> 
> im 2dpo lol. i was getting all carried away daydreaming today, thinking about what it would be like if i got my bfp in two weeks. then i was like hmmmm well there's like a 75% chance that wont happen so lets be realistic eh. then old Preggars who sits next to me starting whinging on about how fat she feels and i nearly punched her (she got pregnant without trying, obviously) id love to feel all pregnant and fat!!! ahhh ho hum. what can you do eh.
> 
> Props to you for not punching her! I would've at least said something to make her realiza how ignorant she is....ugh! I'm getting all fired up about that. AND, the glass is half full!!!!!, ok!?!?! You have a 25% chance of getting the BFP! And that's it!:flower:Click to expand...

i just breezed over it and told her how lucky she is etc. she doesnt know im trying so i didnt want to make a big scene!!

Thanks, you're right, my (wine) glass is half full!!! I might just top it up actually!!

BTW i keep meaning to say to you, what's the deal with your profile pic?! it scares me a little bit!!!

Nix - fx for tomorrow, let us know how it goes

anna - men are so annoying sometimes huh. when did you last test?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

*Mimi*  I took your ov day poll and put lucky 13  same cycle day as my ov ; P

*Moondance*  it is the EWCM that made FF change your ov day. I think CD 25 is the day you probably ovd. I would go with your gut on the decision about bloods 5 dpo  if you think cd 25 was the day you ovd then I would stick with that. Then again maybe doing your bloods on 6 dpo would give you a better progesterone result like Tanikit says.

*Anna*  Ive heard that after depo it takes a while for your cycles to become regular. But it seems like you got your period in July as expected after not getting the shot. How regular have your cycles been since then? Mine vary by up to 5 days. Im so sorry that you and your partner got to fussin and that you arent feeling well. Hope you have your answer, a good one, soon!

*LuckyD*  thanks for the encouraging words about the SA results. I definitely hope we get a BFP before my DH requires a repeat test. But drinking more water, taking better vitamins, and drinking less alcohol for six weeks wouldnt hurt anyways! That is what his doc suggested he do before he gives another sample. And well be sure to time the test day well apart from my ov window. I completely relate to your mixed feelings about whether or not this is your month  I put myself through that same thought process at least once an hour.

Welcome *RachRach*! It will be nice to follow your 2ww for the rest of the month. Many ladies here are in the 2ww or 1ww now

*Celtic*  that is a riot about temping too early  glad it rose back up for you at your normal time. Mine is a bit lower but still above the cloverline.

Aw *honeybee*  I would HATE to have a co-worker complaining about pregnancy symptoms. I lol when I read old preggers. That was a hoot!

FXd your scan is completely normal *Nixilix*!

It is SO hard not to SS! But my body hasnt been doing much of anything for me to obsess over. I went jogging last night and after warming up I got some short but intense cramps and thought oh no! here she comes but I didnt feel anything the rest of the night or this morning. 
Yesterday and today Ive been having trouble getting on the bnb site ~ that makes me sad! I miss you ladies when I cant get on! Loads of baby dust for us all


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

honeybee28 said:


> BTW i keep meaning to say to you, what's the deal with your profile pic?! it scares me a little bit!!!

 :rofl:

I've actually seen that image before and it is a little scary - but I happen to love offbeat cow stuff. Cows are funny!


----------



## honeybee28

jaimie it makes me real sad when i cant get on here too!!! 
i love talking to you guys
i just wish we were all talking in first tri.x


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls!!
> 
> urgh noooo anna!! hope she doesnt get you!!
> 
> everyone ok?
> 
> jaimie when's af due for you?
> 
> im 2dpo lol. i was getting all carried away daydreaming today, thinking about what it would be like if i got my bfp in two weeks. then i was like hmmmm well there's like a 75% chance that wont happen so lets be realistic eh. then old Preggars who sits next to me starting whinging on about how fat she feels and i nearly punched her (she got pregnant without trying, obviously) id love to feel all pregnant and fat!!! ahhh ho hum. what can you do eh.
> 
> Props to you for not punching her! I would've at least said something to make her realiza how ignorant she is....ugh! I'm getting all fired up about that. AND, the glass is half full!!!!!, ok!?!?! You have a 25% chance of getting the BFP! And that's it!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i just breezed over it and told her how lucky she is etc. she doesnt know im trying so i didnt want to make a big scene!!
> 
> Thanks, you're right, my (wine) glass is half full!!! I might just top it up actually!!
> 
> BTW i keep meaning to say to you, what's the deal with your profile pic?! it scares me a little bit!!!
> 
> Nix - fx for tomorrow, let us know how it goes
> 
> anna - men are so annoying sometimes huh. when did you last test?Click to expand...

ummm 3 days ago i think yeah it was 10th i tested



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> *Mimi*  I took your ov day poll and put lucky 13  same cycle day as my ov ; P
> 
> *Moondance*  it is the EWCM that made FF change your ov day. I think CD 25 is the day you probably ovd. I would go with your gut on the decision about bloods 5 dpo  if you think cd 25 was the day you ovd then I would stick with that. Then again maybe doing your bloods on 6 dpo would give you a better progesterone result like Tanikit says.
> 
> *Anna*  Ive heard that after depo it takes a while for your cycles to become regular. But it seems like you got your period in July as expected after not getting the shot. How regular have your cycles been since then? Mine vary by up to 5 days. Im so sorry that you and your partner got to fussin and that you arent feeling well. Hope you have your answer, a good one, soon!
> 
> *LuckyD*  thanks for the encouraging words about the SA results. I definitely hope we get a BFP before my DH requires a repeat test. But drinking more water, taking better vitamins, and drinking less alcohol for six weeks wouldnt hurt anyways! That is what his doc suggested he do before he gives another sample. And well be sure to time the test day well apart from my ov window. I completely relate to your mixed feelings about whether or not this is your month  I put myself through that same thought process at least once an hour.
> 
> Welcome *RachRach*! It will be nice to follow your 2ww for the rest of the month. Many ladies here are in the 2ww or 1ww now
> 
> *Celtic*  that is a riot about temping too early  glad it rose back up for you at your normal time. Mine is a bit lower but still above the cloverline.
> 
> Aw *honeybee*  I would HATE to have a co-worker complaining about pregnancy symptoms. I lol when I read old preggers. That was a hoot!
> 
> FXd your scan is completely normal *Nixilix*!
> 
> It is SO hard not to SS! But my body hasnt been doing much of anything for me to obsess over. I went jogging last night and after warming up I got some short but intense cramps and thought oh no! here she comes but I didnt feel anything the rest of the night or this morning.
> Yesterday and today Ive been having trouble getting on the bnb site ~ that makes me sad! I miss you ladies when I cant get on! Loads of baby dust for us all

depends really mine have been bleed anything from a few hours to a day or 7 days at the mo

and my cycles havnt really got regular yet, dont ask me the cycles lol i cant really remember many of them but they keep going long then short


----------



## HannahGraceee

I tested early :bfn:


----------



## HannahGraceee

But still time will tell :) :) x x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw Hannah! Hope it was just too early to tell.

Here is how I feel-:gun::witch:


----------



## honeybee28

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Here is how I feel-:gun::witch:

YEAHHHHH!!!! Kill the witch!! (for 9 months).


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> *Mimi*  I took your ov day poll and put lucky 13  same cycle day as my ov ; P
> 
> *Moondance*  it is the EWCM that made FF change your ov day. I think CD 25 is the day you probably ovd. I would go with your gut on the decision about bloods 5 dpo  if you think cd 25 was the day you ovd then I would stick with that. Then again maybe doing your bloods on 6 dpo would give you a better progesterone result like Tanikit says.
> 
> *Anna*  Ive heard that after depo it takes a while for your cycles to become regular. But it seems like you got your period in July as expected after not getting the shot. How regular have your cycles been since then? Mine vary by up to 5 days. Im so sorry that you and your partner got to fussin and that you arent feeling well. Hope you have your answer, a good one, soon!
> 
> *LuckyD*  thanks for the encouraging words about the SA results. I definitely hope we get a BFP before my DH requires a repeat test. But drinking more water, taking better vitamins, and drinking less alcohol for six weeks wouldnt hurt anyways! That is what his doc suggested he do before he gives another sample. And well be sure to time the test day well apart from my ov window. I completely relate to your mixed feelings about whether or not this is your month  I put myself through that same thought process at least once an hour.
> 
> Welcome *RachRach*! It will be nice to follow your 2ww for the rest of the month. Many ladies here are in the 2ww or 1ww now
> 
> *Celtic*  that is a riot about temping too early  glad it rose back up for you at your normal time. Mine is a bit lower but still above the cloverline.
> 
> Aw *honeybee*  I would HATE to have a co-worker complaining about pregnancy symptoms. I lol when I read old preggers. That was a hoot!
> 
> FXd your scan is completely normal *Nixilix*!
> 
> It is SO hard not to SS! But my body hasnt been doing much of anything for me to obsess over. I went jogging last night and after warming up I got some short but intense cramps and thought oh no! here she comes but I didnt feel anything the rest of the night or this morning.
> Yesterday and today Ive been having trouble getting on the bnb site ~ that makes me sad! I miss you ladies when I cant get on! Loads of baby dust for us all

Me too jaimie, I have been having a terrible time with Bnb lately. I either can't get on, they can't find the webiste, it runs super super slow or I can't post a reply unless I quote someone! Weird weird weird!!!

Well jaimie, I finally scheduled my RE appt. My eyes swelled with tears as the receptionist pulled my papers(file) that were faxed from my obgyn and then she said, "Ma'am, I see you need an appt for infertility".....I said "Yes", and then apologized for sounding full of tears. Just that word to be said may me cry. "INFERTILITY"

Well I have to go through my DH's schedule with him tonight, but my appt is scheduled for April 28th and DH can do his S/A at home and then HE must drop it off. He is a HUGE penny pincher, so the fact that we have to dish out $500 on just the first appt will make him cranky, PLUS I was told in February that I'll be starting Clomid, which I don't think is covered by my insurance.

Oh well, that is how much I want this baby. Sooooo bad! 

I am either 7-8dpo and my left (.Y.) is very sore to touch just on the outside toward my arm (could be because DH was messing with them alot the other day, :rofl:) I have been eating less sodium which MAY be the reason I am bringing up alot of acid (I am assuming this is what acid reflux is!). My opk's are not positive anymore, as they were for about 10 days straight, with being very positive at CD18 and CD19, I am just wondering if my eggy is hesitant to leave it's home! :shrug: Feeling sick, I ate a burger with really thick bacon on it! I cheated on my low sodium diet, not I am paying for it....


Honeybee, love. Kudos to clenching your fist and keeping it at your side! :thumbup: If she keeps doing it then maybe I'd say something, maybe she'd be more conciderate, but maybe not?....:shrug:

Jaimie (again, he he!) How are you feeling? I pray pray pray pray pray AF stays away from you!!! I will cry tears of happiness and joy and love for you when you get your bfp!!!! Send me an invite to shower card!!! :winkwink:

How are the rest of you beautiful ladies? :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw Hannah! Hope it was just too early to tell.
> 
> Here is how I feel-:gun::witch:

:rofl::rofl:

I feel :sick: and want to ](*,) 
:rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Aw Hannah! Hope it was just too early to tell.
> 
> Here is how I feel-:gun::witch:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I feel :sick: and want to ](*,)
> :rofl:Click to expand...

i feel horrible i got this funny feeling just under my right boob and it feels strange, but i guess at least the period pains have gone


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: TryFor! :hugs: That was a tough step to take, calling for your appointment, and a hard thing to hear from someone else's mouth. Probably not the best thing for a receptionist to say! Couldn't she have just said "yes, I see that you were referred by Dr. So and So" and leave it at that?

It is nice that your DH can give his sample at home and then take it to the lab. If we do one again that is what we'll do too.

I feel awful that you don't have coverage for this - hopefully this first appointment and the clomid is all you'll have to pay for.

If you don't get your BFP this cycle, then I REALLY hope the one visit works out well and that the clomid helps you get a BFP next cycle. Will the timing work out for next cycle or will it be the one afterwards?

Anna - glad the period pains are gone! Everytime I have something that makes me feel like AF is coming I think "early pregnancy signs are just like period signs!"


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 honey just what you want to hear when you are TCC and each month nothing. but I think for her she is feeling uncomfortable but moaning about being fat :wacko: LOL I would have a baby fat bump any day over being fat! may be tell her next time,'' you know, you don't know how lucky you are '' you did very well not saying any thing, only, when we are all pregnant and having a moan about how we are living for the end to come and hold our bubs swollen ankles feeling huge hard to walk sleep etc etc. we may show more sympathy for her LOL, oh did I mention, I cant bloody wait, even though I know I will be back to injecting insulin 4 times a day and checking bloods 5 times. BRING IT ON!!! its so worth it in the end! Oh and I agree, I was just thinking I hope we are all in the same tri :flower: just due in the same month 

Nixilix good luck hun, I will be thinking of you! :hugs: it will come back fine though !

Jaimie2Eyes I know such a fright, because I have a 29 DC nor my AF is due this Thursday so not sure what way Im going to go. Im trying hard not to SP so hard, as getting pain every now and again in my boobs under my arms and up the side esp in right one, its felt a little tender at times as well. not happened before :shrug: some stretching twinges in my tummy and not just low down up my side. kinda had that before when I was Pregnant and not so another :shrug: no cramping this time though! but then i stopped EPO on time LOL think the site has changed servers so having teething problems I guess!


HannahGraceee oh well prob to early hun! how many DPO are you now.

tryforbaby2:hugs::hugs: feel for you, I hope you get your BFP and don't need to worry about all of that :flower:


----------



## honeybee28

:hugs: thx celtic :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well im guessing i Od early so 8dpo ish


----------



## CelticNiamh

HannahGraceee said:


> Well im guessing i Od early so 8dpo ish

Well then nothing to worry about, way to early LOL I did the same last month such a bummer, but when its that early there is always hope :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

oh well girls im about to come of the laptop now so i will be going to bed soon, but will be back tomorrow sometime take care all and hurry up them BFPs


----------



## HannahGraceee

How many days PO can i get a bfp :) ?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I would wait until at least 12 DPO Hannah

Hope your BFP is one of many Anna!


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> im 2dpo lol. i was getting all carried away daydreaming today, thinking about what it would be like if i got my bfp in two weeks. then i was like hmmmm well there's like a 75% chance that wont happen so lets be realistic eh. then old Preggars who sits next to me starting whinging on about how fat she feels and i nearly punched her (she got pregnant without trying, obviously) id love to feel all pregnant and fat!!! ahhh ho hum. what can you do eh.

Hey honeybee, just wanted to say that I admire your restraint in this situation. Also - 'old preggars' made me laugh out loud! That's how I am going to secretly refer to complaining pregnant women from now on.

Tryfor - :hugs: to you sweetie x hope you doing ok


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Hey all I'm Angeliah I'm 24 and DH is 26 DD is 6 and my Hubby just agreed to start on baby # 2 we mc last year in January so we are very anxious and nervous at the same time. I ovulated a week ago so I have 7 days until testing. Anyone testing then? Hope everyone is well dust to all....


----------



## Moondance

I have baby brain and no baby.
Wierd.


Really discouraging this morning, going out and looking at agistment places for my horse.
Two options, both at polar opposite ends of the extremes. $20 a week for a paddock and thats it, so I'd have to go there daily for his feeding and rugging and general care. Or the opposite end of the spectrum, $105 a week, for full everything, they feed, they water, they do rugs, they do everything, they don't even need me...
But I'm whats considered "low income" and paying for the place would stick a huge dent in my budget.... but at least there is no stress or worrying about whether or not I can get there on a daily basis for feeding...
but omg... money stress.

So discouraging. I hate where I live.



Am at a point where I'm moody and crying. FF says AF is due in 9 days, and the way I feel right now, I could totally believe she's coming, already. I tend to get weepy during the week leading up to AF.
Feeling like it will come too, coz my temps just don't seem to have gone very high this cycle. Not really high like last cycle, like I'd expect.


----------



## Luzelle

Hi all. I tested positive at 14dpo, got my BFP!:baby:

Still can't believe it, though. My husband is in shock. I had and still have very few symptoms indicating pregnancy.
Things I did notice:
-closed cervix from 10dpo
-headache
-my one boob had a sore spot. yes, only one!

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Luzelle said:


> Hi all. I tested positive at 14dpo, got my BFP!:baby:
> 
> Still can't believe it, though. My husband is in shock. I had and still have very few symptoms indicating pregnancy.
> Things I did notice:
> -closed cervix from 10dpo
> -headache
> -my one boob had a sore spot. yes, only one!
> 
> Good luck to all of you.

congrats hun :hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs::flower: whoo hoo our 3rd one now yay!!! 

although you have given me hope as I have had a closed Cervix from 7DPO and have sore spots in one boob my right on HMMMM dont want to get my hopes up though!!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

moondance that's a hard one all right about taking care of your horse, we are lucky we have some land well my dad does so our two are on that. although they are on a friends grass at the mo, my old pony well cob more like it ( I'm very small so can get a way with a cob think he is just nearly 15 hands ) got very sick a few weeks ago after the extremely cold weather he ended up anemic something that he has been prone to but I always caught well before he get sick, but I'm an hour away and my sis takes care of him took a while to cop it he is better now though. so if I had him closer I would deffo drive to him , I go with the cheaper option but I am on a tight budget as well plus DH would help me. would your dad check on him or her if needed say if for what ever reason you couldn't be there. hopefully it wont be for long who knows whats round the corner! hope the feeling teary does not mean :witch: :hugs:

MS.ANGELIAH hello and welcome, good luck your in the 1ww :flower:

LuckyD how are you today!


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD how are you today!

Hey Celtic!

I am ok...still not feeling like it's going to happen for me though! I think I am going to have a late AF as I didn't O until CD18, so might wait a little longer to test..I don't know! I do have more CM than usual, but I had that three months ago, got excited about it, and then it was nothing. My nipples are a bit sensitive but not my BBs...that's about it really. 

How are you doing love?


----------



## LuckyD

Luzelle said:


> Hi all. I tested positive at 14dpo, got my BFP!:baby:
> 
> Still can't believe it, though. My husband is in shock. I had and still have very few symptoms indicating pregnancy.
> Things I did notice:
> -closed cervix from 10dpo
> -headache
> -my one boob had a sore spot. yes, only one!
> 
> Good luck to all of you.

Congrats Luzelle! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD how are you today!
> 
> Hey Celtic!
> 
> I am ok...still not feeling like it's going to happen for me though! I think I am going to have a late AF as I didn't O until CD18, so might wait a little longer to test..I don't know! I do have more CM than usual, but I had that three months ago, got excited about it, and then it was nothing. My nipples are a bit sensitive but not my BBs...that's about it really.
> 
> How are you doing love?Click to expand...

I feel the same, feeling a bit emotional to day and a bit crabby. slight back pain kinda gone now so am 99% that AF is on the way to be honest. I may test early now just so it wont be torture waiting for AF if I get a BFN I know and I will just get on with it! not doing it today though. only 11DPO so will wait may be till tomorrow or Friday!! DH asked me was I OK and I just automatically said I'm premenstrual and he said I think you are.... so clear sign AF on the way! !


----------



## bbdreams

Luzelle said:


> Hi all. I tested positive at 14dpo, got my BFP!:baby:
> 
> Still can't believe it, though. My husband is in shock. I had and still have very few symptoms indicating pregnancy.
> Things I did notice:
> -closed cervix from 10dpo
> -headache
> -my one boob had a sore spot. yes, only one!
> 
> Good luck to all of you.

Congrats!:yipee:


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD how are you today!
> 
> Hey Celtic!
> 
> I am ok...still not feeling like it's going to happen for me though! I think I am going to have a late AF as I didn't O until CD18, so might wait a little longer to test..I don't know! I do have more CM than usual, but I had that three months ago, got excited about it, and then it was nothing. My nipples are a bit sensitive but not my BBs...that's about it really.
> 
> How are you doing love?Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same, feeling a bit emotional to day and a bit crabby. slight back pain kinda gone now so am 99% that AF is on the way to be honest. I may test early now just so it wont be torture waiting for AF if I get a BFN I know and I will just get on with it! not doing it today though. only 11DPO so will wait may be till tomorrow or Friday!! DH asked me was I OK and I just automatically said I'm premenstrual and he said I think you are.... so clear sign AF on the way! !Click to expand...

I hear ya with the crabbiness - I have been so grumpy with my OH today. But I get like this leading up to AF. 

I really hope you don't get that BFN! It's so mean that early pregnancy symptoms are the same as pre-menstrual symptoms. If you test tomorrow let us know how it goes xx fingers crossed for you love


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD how are you today!
> 
> Hey Celtic!
> 
> I am ok...still not feeling like it's going to happen for me though! I think I am going to have a late AF as I didn't O until CD18, so might wait a little longer to test..I don't know! I do have more CM than usual, but I had that three months ago, got excited about it, and then it was nothing. My nipples are a bit sensitive but not my BBs...that's about it really.
> 
> How are you doing love?Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same, feeling a bit emotional to day and a bit crabby. slight back pain kinda gone now so am 99% that AF is on the way to be honest. I may test early now just so it wont be torture waiting for AF if I get a BFN I know and I will just get on with it! not doing it today though. only 11DPO so will wait may be till tomorrow or Friday!! DH asked me was I OK and I just automatically said I'm premenstrual and he said I think you are.... so clear sign AF on the way! !Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya with the crabbiness - I have been so grumpy with my OH today. But I get like this leading up to AF.
> 
> I really hope you don't get that BFN! It's so mean that early pregnancy symptoms are the same as pre-menstrual symptoms. If you test tomorrow let us know how it goes xx fingers crossed for you loveClick to expand...

Thanks hun, Im trying to remember if feeling a bit irriatable is a sign of BFP but think its more like AF. who know's. I will deffo let you know either way!


----------



## wantingagirl

tryforbaby hi and I agree too hard for us all no matter if 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc

Annamumof2 dont worry he defo will still want it to happen men are just like that my DH is exactly the same too patient if you ask me lol....

Moondance I hope this is your month and ours of course!

Thanks Jaimie2eyes I think I am getting over it slowly and moving onto this month
and I agree tryfor you better stay around its BFP's that keep us going as without that we would feel there was no hope and would miss you!

Hannah so that would have been OV blood maybe? Woo hoo Honeybee!

Moondance I am so sorry and have my FX firmly that the tests come back good this time. Keep me updated!

CelticNiamh I shall try that soon when I find some thread lol.... and no you have not lost your brain hehe. Yes I see some of the 'great sperm race' its only a clip tho isnt it gutted I missed the full programme!

haha dr leaky thats so funny, GL when do you get the results?

Oh my gosh was so embarassing we went on hols to see my DH father and his fiancee and they were talking about it and having a right laugh. I was like huh is this only embarassing for me his dad is very cool tho. He was saying how was so cool how the spemies were chasing the eggy arrrggghhh

Tanikit - How come yur DH not so keen this month?
Did you ask him why he just wants one month out!

Rachel love your PMA and hope you get your BFP straight away, have you had your scan yet?
I actually agree with you before I used to think I would rather not know but in a way I would want to know so know could get pregnant and grieve for the baby I never met and like you said it can be looked further into but sure a one off. 
I tried not using CBFM last month and it drove me insane so know what you mean think its a case of we like to see what our bodies are doing

I prefer also to think its not my month then get a lovely surprise. 

Jaimie I hope that the vits improve the results and like other people said its not something major that cant be fixed, my hubby takes wellman vitamin

Hey Ness hope your well! Weird not to talk to you much now but so happy for you
We wanna see bump pics when you get 1!

Moondance & Tanikit they ideas sounds lovely someone choose and set it up?

Man I would soooooo love to be a fatty right now honey

ugh Anna why did he start on you? So sorry and hope AF doesnt get you

Ok just a quick question on what everyone thinks on the back of honey's glass being empty and in need of a top up lol.... sounds like me. Who cuts it out completely and ones that dont how much average do you drink?

Welcome Ms,Angeliah and congrats Luzelle

My cervix is never closed so cant tell by that sympton bah

Oh my gosh so sorry this is so long lol.... wasnt on much since got my AF and never get on in the evening!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> tryforbaby hi and I agree too hard for us all no matter if 1st, 2nd, 3rd etc
> 
> Annamumof2 dont worry he defo will still want it to happen men are just like that my DH is exactly the same too patient if you ask me lol....
> 
> Moondance I hope this is your month and ours of course!
> 
> Thanks Jaimie2eyes I think I am getting over it slowly and moving onto this month
> and I agree tryfor you better stay around its BFP's that keep us going as without that we would feel there was no hope and would miss you!
> 
> Hannah so that would have been OV blood maybe? Woo hoo Honeybee!
> 
> Moondance I am so sorry and have my FX firmly that the tests come back good this time. Keep me updated!
> 
> CelticNiamh I shall try that soon when I find some thread lol.... and no you have not lost your brain hehe. Yes I see some of the 'great sperm race' its only a clip tho isnt it gutted I missed the full programme!
> 
> haha dr leaky thats so funny, GL when do you get the results?
> 
> Oh my gosh was so embarassing we went on hols to see my DH father and his fiancee and they were talking about it and having a right laugh. I was like huh is this only embarassing for me his dad is very cool tho. He was saying how was so cool how the spemies were chasing the eggy arrrggghhh
> 
> Tanikit - How come yur DH not so keen this month?
> Did you ask him why he just wants one month out!
> 
> Rachel love your PMA and hope you get your BFP straight away, have you had your scan yet?
> I actually agree with you before I used to think I would rather not know but in a way I would want to know so know could get pregnant and grieve for the baby I never met and like you said it can be looked further into but sure a one off.
> I tried not using CBFM last month and it drove me insane so know what you mean think its a case of we like to see what our bodies are doing
> 
> I prefer also to think its not my month then get a lovely surprise.
> 
> Jaimie I hope that the vits improve the results and like other people said its not something major that cant be fixed, my hubby takes wellman vitamin
> 
> Hey Ness hope your well! Weird not to talk to you much now but so happy for you
> We wanna see bump pics when you get 1!
> 
> Moondance & Tanikit they ideas sounds lovely someone choose and set it up?
> 
> Man I would soooooo love to be a fatty right now honey
> 
> ugh Anna why did he start on you? So sorry and hope AF doesnt get you
> 
> Ok just a quick question on what everyone thinks on the back of honey's glass being empty and in need of a top up lol.... sounds like me. Who cuts it out completely and ones that dont how much average do you drink?
> 
> Welcome Ms,Angeliah and congrats Luzelle
> 
> My cervix is never closed so cant tell by that sympton bah
> 
> Oh my gosh so sorry this is so long lol.... wasnt on much since got my AF and never get on in the evening!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM&feature=related

here you go, you can watch the whole lot here thats part one! 

use a chain if you have one LOL its good fun but Im intrested to see how right it is!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats Luzelle - hope you have a healthy happy pregnancy.

Well AF is finally gone and I am thinking I may not temp this month - my cycles are regular enough and the CM is clear enough to know when I O from that. Wednesday is my day off work so I took my DH to work and have had the car all day - went shopping and bought some clothes which has put me in a good mood.

PMS is not great is it - although being pregnant can give you all the same signs. I'm actually glad to be waiting for O as I always feel much better at this stage of my cycle. Good luck to those testing in the next few days and hopefully the PMS signs are really pregnancy signs.

My DH wants to wait til May - he started a new job in March and I started a new one in April so things are a bit crazy here and I think he wants a bit more stability for us - last month was emotionally very rough on us what with the ttc and the new jobs and our daughter starting school. Nonetheless my libido picks up every time I am about to ovulate and hopefully my DH will be persuadable then. I can see his point in some ways - we have been taking strain, but I don't see the point in putting it off more.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Celtic I will try I dont wear necklaces but will try with some thread later! Im intrigued and thanks for the great sperm race! 

Yes Tanikit I see your side and your DH but your side has to win lol.... glad you are feeling better. How about a romantic meal, sexy underwear make it so he cant say no if all else fails dont talk to him lol... just kidding. I hope he is persuaded also surely he cant not have sex for a whole month??!! You have just improved my PMA thanks for sharing yours with your happy mood!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Moondance

I did some more viewing of my cervix today.

One thing I have discovered that is really weird.
They say in a woman who has given childbirth that the OS is a slit... while a woman who has not had children, it will be more rounded....
DUDE.... mine is shaped like a soft w or a number 3 laying down! Whats up with THAT???
I've never had kids!


Also having the weirdest feeling.... of I don't know what....

And wondering why temps still haven't skyrocketed like they did last cycle.


----------



## Nixilix

Scan went well, although not pg my remaining ovary and tube are perfectly healthy so really happy with that xx


----------



## Annamumof2

well i tested but i'm sure i can see a shadow where the posative is surpost to be grrr, maybe its my eyes. oh well i got like 10 more tests i think anyway lol


----------



## LuckyD

Nixilix said:


> Scan went well, although not pg my remaining ovary and tube are perfectly healthy so really happy with that xx

Thats great Nix, really pleased that it went well and you can get back to BDing! Have fun x


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks girls xxxxxx let's hope we all get bfps!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nixilix said:


> Thanks girls xxxxxx let's hope we all get bfps!!

Nix :hugs: I am glad it went well for you!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

9 or 10dpo for me today, and nothing different than the normal leading up to AF. I am soooo moody for the past 5-ish days where I can't even stand myself! :dohh: I am exhausted every day, even after I have slept 8-9 hours a night! Left boob is a little sore still near arm. I finally realized why I have been having terrible acid reflux. I switched my Orange juice brand and switched pulp too. 
Jaimie, any news? I have been thinking about you. I have a question about DH's S/A. Was he nervous about it? How comfortable was he about it? Was he able to get asistance from you at all? (he he)
LuckyD, hi lovely how are you? Any symptoms yet? I am in the same boat as you, I just don;t feel it this month!!! Did you buy that land you were looking at? How exciting!!! DH and I are looking for find a house before our lease is up july 31st. We are looking for a rent to own type thing or one with financing. DH's credit isn't great! he he!!! :haha:
Honeybee, How are you feeling? Any symptoms?
Moondance, I so want to buy that stuff and examine my cervix! Mine is slightly open all the time since I had already given vaginal birth before. Where would you buy the stuff at? And I would pay the $20/wk if I could make myself get there to do all the happy horse work myself. But I am not an animal person! 
Wantingagirl, Tanikit, Celtic, Hannah and anyone else I missed, how are you ladies?!
Anna, you have patience of a saint!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Annamumof2

hmm i got a grey shadow line where a posative should be i dunno weather to use my dip stick test in a few hours or wait till FMU now


----------



## FsMummy

Annamumof2 said:


> hmm i got a grey shadow line where a posative should be i dunno weather to use my dip stick test in a few hours or wait till FMU now

i think a grey line is an evap. i would test gain with fmu :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

FsMummy said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> hmm i got a grey shadow line where a posative should be i dunno weather to use my dip stick test in a few hours or wait till FMU now
> 
> i think a grey line is an evap. i would test gain with fmu :hugs:Click to expand...

what does that mean though? i have never under stood it does it mean i am pregs just not enough hcg or does that mean its a chemical or something?


----------



## wantingagirl

tryforbaby I am good I hope you are feeling better and what you are feeling could be possible symptons, I hope you dont mind me adding my advice (DH had SA done previously)
He was so nervous and not very comfortable about it but he knew the reasons why he was doing it. Porn mag doesnt do it for him lol..... First time I helped and that didnt work lol... so he did it again obviously not right away haha and did it by himself I actually had to go out the house for a walk and when I handed it into hosp I had to have it down my bra for warmth as the first sample showed that he was producing no sperm hence it snowing and being in my pocket lol.....
Hopefully you will get your BFP soon hun and wont come to all the tests but if it does at least you will get peace of mind
My mate was told she was not ovulating from the blood results then a week later found out she was pregnant after losing all hope

Anna I hope that is a faint BFP keep on testing im not sure what grey means tho


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna it means the test is invalid, you still could be UTD :flower: I would wait and try FMU and FX by 100 times its a BFP you so deserve it waiting this long :hugs:

tryforbaby2 so not feeling it my self as well, was so off earlier but after over 3hr nap feel normal except groggy now LOL. we are hoping to move as well soon renting as well. there is a new scheme here in Ireland so hopefully we can get a nice house and not have to worry for a few years. my DH credit rating is crap at the mo as well. he was made redundant so we lived on what we got in and bills suffered. getting there though a lot better now :winkwink: we need a 4 bed house though. hope your feeling ok and your wrong and get your BFP :hugs:

Nixilix bitter sweet moment today I bet, :hugs: great that's all ok but it would have been even better if there was a little bub stuck in there. picture it for this cycle :hugs:

Moondance my temps haven't risen as high either this cycle although its only my second cycle temping. I figured I needed to temp for getting no were for ages so far. my cervix, although I have 3 vag births feels like a slit and I can tell when its closed as it feels closed not slightly open at all well that's how it is this cycle any way.


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Anna it means the test is invalid, you still could be UTD :flower: I would wait and try FMU and FX by 100 times its a BFP you so deserve it waiting this long :hugs:
> 
> tryforbaby2 so not feeling it my self as well, was so off earlier but after over 3hr nap feel normal except groggy now LOL. we are hoping to move as well soon renting as well. there is a new scheme here in Ireland so hopefully we can get a nice house and not have to worry for a few years. my DH credit rating is crap at the mo as well. he was made redundant so we lived on what we got in and bills suffered. getting there though a lot better now :winkwink: we need a 4 bed house though. hope your feeling ok and your wrong and get your BFP :hugs:
> 
> Nixilix bitter sweet moment today I bet, :hugs: great that's all ok but it would have been even better if there was a little bub stuck in there. picture it for this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Moondance my temps haven't risen as high either this cycle although its only my second cycle temping. I figured I needed to temp for getting no were for ages so far. my cervix, although I have 3 vag births feels like a slit and I can tell when its closed as it feels closed not slightly open at all well that's how it is this cycle any way.

whats UTD?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Congrats Luzelle!

Anna - I think an evap is just a bad test that didn't actually react, but I'm not positive. Hope you find some good info online.

Sorry about the emotional, moody feelings moondance and celtic :hugs:

Welcome Ms. Angeliah!

Tanikit  Yeah for shopping therapy! I may need to try that this month ; P I hope you and your DH can find a good balance between just doing what comes naturally and trying. I can see wanting to put it off a bit while you are adjusting to new jobs. So maybe you take a break from temping and scheduling the BD and you just see what happens? So glad you have cycles with clear signals so that you can just follow your natural cues. And this is your cycle after your third tough one, so hopefully it will be smoother. This was my smoother cycle as my last one was pretty rough and Ive been much more relaxed with less pms and stress.

Nixilix  so glad to hear you are happy with your scan results. Im keen for you to start a May thread because I think it would be a nice boost for you  it is fun to follow a thread you started and it gives you some extra support. I like the May Flowers idea  maybe May BFP Flowers? It is a new variety that we can start : )

TryFor  really sorry to hear youve been feeling moody too  that is so hard. My DH was pretty nervous about finding and seeing a general practioner and asking for a SA. He hasnt seen a doctor in about 10 years  even dentists make him nervous! But he was a trooper about it. He was more nervous about the initial appointment than the actual lab test! The day he gave his sample he was pretty good. But he gave it in the bathroom of the lab which wasnt the best environment so to speak ; P It did end up being on the small side quantity wise. So after 6 weeks of good clean living he will give another sample and this time we will try to be together and definitely do it at home! So no, last sample I was not able to assist. We both see his low motility as a challenge we want to overcome, and an opportunity to improve our chances. Fortunately there are things we can do and hopefully the next test will have better results. 
I was thinking about what the receptionist at the fertility clinic said and you are not infertile  youve had a child with your DH and Im convinced youll have another. It just takes some extra effort for some couples the second time around. 
Hope you find a good home with good financing, seems like there are loads of good opportunities these days!

Wantingagirl  that is a great story about delivering your DHs SA sample!

Woa  this is a novel and I havent even whined about AF arriving yet ; P For some reason Im not terribly upset about it. Sometimes that takes a while to sink in. I think I am just hopeful about improving DHs SA results in 6 weeks and going from there


----------



## FsMummy

well, its cd26 for me. im driving myself nuts wondering when i ovulated as my cycles are never really 35 days. i could be 12dpo or 5dpo. but who knows :shrug: im tempted to test but i deffo think its a bit early, especially if i am only about 5dpo.


----------



## Nixilix

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/311094-may-flowers-bringing-bfps.html#post5039816

Hope not all of you have to join... meaning in the nicest possible way.. hopefully you'll get BFPs!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna it means the test is invalid, you still could be UTD :flower: I would wait and try FMU and FX by 100 times its a BFP you so deserve it waiting this long :hugs:
> 
> tryforbaby2 so not feeling it my self as well, was so off earlier but after over 3hr nap feel normal except groggy now LOL. we are hoping to move as well soon renting as well. there is a new scheme here in Ireland so hopefully we can get a nice house and not have to worry for a few years. my DH credit rating is crap at the mo as well. he was made redundant so we lived on what we got in and bills suffered. getting there though a lot better now :winkwink: we need a 4 bed house though. hope your feeling ok and your wrong and get your BFP :hugs:
> 
> Nixilix bitter sweet moment today I bet, :hugs: great that's all ok but it would have been even better if there was a little bub stuck in there. picture it for this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Moondance my temps haven't risen as high either this cycle although its only my second cycle temping. I figured I needed to temp for getting no were for ages so far. my cervix, although I have 3 vag births feels like a slit and I can tell when its closed as it feels closed not slightly open at all well that's how it is this cycle any way.
> 
> whats UTD?Click to expand...

Sorry Anna it ''up the Duff '' pregnant :dohh: we use that term here LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Congrats Luzelle!
> 
> Anna - I think an evap is just a bad test that didn't actually react, but I'm not positive. Hope you find some good info online.
> 
> Sorry about the emotional, moody feelings moondance and celtic :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Ms. Angeliah!
> 
> Tanikit &#8211; Yeah for shopping therapy! I may need to try that this month ; P I hope you and your DH can find a good balance between just doing what comes naturally and trying. I can see wanting to put it off a bit while you are adjusting to new jobs. So maybe you take a break from temping and scheduling the BD and you just see what happens? So glad you have cycles with clear signals so that you can just follow your natural cues. And this is your cycle after your third tough one, so hopefully it will be smoother. This was my smoother cycle as my last one was pretty rough and I&#8217;ve been much more relaxed with less pms and stress.
> 
> Nixilix &#8211; so glad to hear you are happy with your scan results. I&#8217;m keen for you to start a May thread because I think it would be a nice boost for you &#8211; it is fun to follow a thread you started and it gives you some extra support. I like the May Flowers idea &#8211; maybe May BFP Flowers? It is a new variety that we can start : )
> 
> TryFor &#8211; really sorry to hear you&#8217;ve been feeling moody too &#8211; that is so hard. My DH was pretty nervous about finding and seeing a general practioner and asking for a SA. He hasn&#8217;t seen a doctor in about 10 years &#8211; even dentists make him nervous! But he was a trooper about it. He was more nervous about the initial appointment than the actual lab test! The day he gave his sample he was pretty good. But he gave it in the bathroom of the lab which wasn&#8217;t the best environment so to speak ; P It did end up being on the small side quantity wise. So after 6 weeks of good clean living he will give another sample and this time we will try to be together and definitely do it at home! So no, last sample I was not able to assist. We both see his low motility as a challenge we want to overcome, and an opportunity to improve our chances. Fortunately there are things we can do and hopefully the next test will have better results.
> I was thinking about what the receptionist at the fertility clinic said and you are not infertile &#8211; you&#8217;ve had a child with your DH and I&#8217;m convinced you&#8217;ll have another. It just takes some extra effort for some couples the second time around.
> Hope you find a good home with good financing, seems like there are loads of good opportunities these days!
> 
> Wantingagirl &#8211; that is a great story about delivering your DH&#8217;s SA sample!
> 
> Woa &#8211; this is a novel and I haven&#8217;t even whined about AF arriving yet ; P For some reason I&#8217;m not terribly upset about it. Sometimes that takes a while to sink in. I think I am just hopeful about improving DH&#8217;s SA results in 6 weeks and going from there&#8230;

You slunk that in on the end :hugs: on wards and upwards to this cycle hun :flower:

I for got to mention, that when watching the great sperm race it said that the more aroused before the big oooohaaaaah (LOL) the better the sperm and more of it! so DH at home and a little bit of help from you may give a better result :)


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Anna it means the test is invalid, you still could be UTD :flower: I would wait and try FMU and FX by 100 times its a BFP you so deserve it waiting this long :hugs:
> 
> tryforbaby2 so not feeling it my self as well, was so off earlier but after over 3hr nap feel normal except groggy now LOL. we are hoping to move as well soon renting as well. there is a new scheme here in Ireland so hopefully we can get a nice house and not have to worry for a few years. my DH credit rating is crap at the mo as well. he was made redundant so we lived on what we got in and bills suffered. getting there though a lot better now :winkwink: we need a 4 bed house though. hope your feeling ok and your wrong and get your BFP :hugs:
> 
> Nixilix bitter sweet moment today I bet, :hugs: great that's all ok but it would have been even better if there was a little bub stuck in there. picture it for this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Moondance my temps haven't risen as high either this cycle although its only my second cycle temping. I figured I needed to temp for getting no were for ages so far. my cervix, although I have 3 vag births feels like a slit and I can tell when its closed as it feels closed not slightly open at all well that's how it is this cycle any way.
> 
> whats UTD?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Anna it ''up the Duff '' pregnant :dohh: we use that term here LOLClick to expand...

ah i thought so lol, well i am going to test tomorrow morning i think depends as i will be a week late then


----------



## Nixilix

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## rachrach82

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> *Mimi*  I took your ov day poll and put lucky 13  same cycle day as my ov ; P
> 
> *Moondance*  it is the EWCM that made FF change your ov day. I think CD 25 is the day you probably ovd. I would go with your gut on the decision about bloods 5 dpo  if you think cd 25 was the day you ovd then I would stick with that. Then again maybe doing your bloods on 6 dpo would give you a better progesterone result like Tanikit says.
> 
> *Anna*  Ive heard that after depo it takes a while for your cycles to become regular. But it seems like you got your period in July as expected after not getting the shot. How regular have your cycles been since then? Mine vary by up to 5 days. Im so sorry that you and your partner got to fussin and that you arent feeling well. Hope you have your answer, a good one, soon!
> 
> *LuckyD*  thanks for the encouraging words about the SA results. I definitely hope we get a BFP before my DH requires a repeat test. But drinking more water, taking better vitamins, and drinking less alcohol for six weeks wouldnt hurt anyways! That is what his doc suggested he do before he gives another sample. And well be sure to time the test day well apart from my ov window. I completely relate to your mixed feelings about whether or not this is your month  I put myself through that same thought process at least once an hour.
> 
> Welcome *RachRach*! It will be nice to follow your 2ww for the rest of the month. Many ladies here are in the 2ww or 1ww now
> 
> *Celtic*  that is a riot about temping too early  glad it rose back up for you at your normal time. Mine is a bit lower but still above the cloverline.
> 
> Aw *honeybee*  I would HATE to have a co-worker complaining about pregnancy symptoms. I lol when I read old preggers. That was a hoot!
> 
> FXd your scan is completely normal *Nixilix*!
> 
> It is SO hard not to SS! But my body hasnt been doing much of anything for me to obsess over. I went jogging last night and after warming up I got some short but intense cramps and thought oh no! here she comes but I didnt feel anything the rest of the night or this morning.
> Yesterday and today Ive been having trouble getting on the bnb site ~ that makes me sad! I miss you ladies when I cant get on! Loads of baby dust for us all

hi and thanks, im -1 dpo ov tommo got my first +opk today, only had intercourse once so far on -3 dpo so im getting busy tonite onwards. gud luck to all :dust:


----------



## Annamumof2

Nixilix said:


> :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:

made me smile this did


----------



## Tanikit

Anna - you have been so patient - hope your patience is rewarded with a good BFP!

Jaimie sorry AF showed - at least you can join us for the May cycle and hopefully that will be the one.

Nixlix, glad the tests today showed everything was still ok - you should be pretty fertile this time round so hopefully you will get a sticky BFP.


----------



## Nixilix

thanks tanikit, i hope so, i really do

Any change on your situation? manage to persuade OH?

i really need to know everyones names!!!!


----------



## honeybee28

NOOOOOO Jaimie? She got you!?!? so sorry. i HAAAATE her. Why does she keep attacking my friends why God WHHHYYYYYYYYYYY!!! 

aherm. anyway,

Anna - wait for fmu then test again and let us know, got my fingers crossed for you

nix - glad the scan went ok

im 3dpo - sore boobs but always have them between ov and af, peeing loads, but drunk loads of water, sharp ovary pain for like a second. i think 3dpo is probably a bit early for me to symptom spot lol though im feeling quite positive at the moment (though im probably setting myself up for a fall lol) 
we bd'd cd 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, and will do tomorrow, cd 22. defo tried our best this cycle!! What more could we do really.

hope you're all ok.xxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

thanks hun now i started getting back ache and sweating and i got the runs :-(


----------



## honeybee28

awwww rubbish. hope it's coz you're pregnant! hope you feel better.x


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> awwww rubbish. hope it's coz you're pregnant! hope you feel better.x

thanks same here as im sick of the over heating and stuff
think i might take my painkillers and parasetamol to help my back


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

honeybee28 said:


> NOOOOOO Jaimie? She got you!?!? so sorry. i HAAAATE her. Why does she keep attacking my friends why God WHHHYYYYYYYYYYY!!!

:rofl: Thanks Honeybee! You rock - I feel the same way - why is she getting the gals I'm rooting for?! I'm seriously going to make an Aunt Flo voodoo doll...

Thanks for setting up the May thread Nixilix :flower:

Just had my hair cut nice and short for summer - new hair, new cycle, workin' the PMA :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

sorry she got you... dam witch... least we can do it all again together xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, I am just concerned over DH's previous situation I had discussed months ago, that maybe his sperm isn't good anymore. :shrug: I don't know, I hope all is well but I am trying to stay in the middle of my emotions to not make myself crazy!

:hugs: Why did she have to come to you? I really wanted you to get your well deserved Bfp. I am very sorry jaimie. :hugs:

I'll be joining you and Tanikit earlier than what I thought. I checked my cervix today and there was some light pinkish/brownish in the yellowish CM so she will be on her way, early again, I am assuming. She was 2 days early last cycle and will be 2 days earlier than last cycle, this cycle. So confusing! I know. My moodiness still has not went away I can't believe it, at least I have an explanation: AF is knocking on my door. This isn't healthy to be a miserable B for nearly a week and completely exhausted and very lazy......:sleep: Time for a nap.........wishful thinking :cloud9:

Nix, my name is Julie


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> NOOOOOO Jaimie? She got you!?!? so sorry. i HAAAATE her. Why does she keep attacking my friends why God WHHHYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> :rofl: Thanks Honeybee! You rock - I feel the same way - why is she getting the gals I'm rooting for?! I'm seriously going to make an Aunt Flo voodoo doll...
> 
> Thanks for setting up the May thread Nixilix :flower:
> 
> Just had my hair cut nice and short for summer - new hair, new cycle, workin' the PMA :happydance:Click to expand...

Love the fab pma for the new cycle. New hair, you should post a pic! Didn't you have long curly dark hair??? Probably looks beautiful! :flower:

I'll second the voodoo doll!!!


----------



## Nixilix

i third the voodoo doll!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie, you work it girl, can I have some of that PMA your great :hugs: and I second a picture of the hair! 

Tryfor (Julie) oh honey noooooo, so not fair ,I think we need a good luck charm. the stats are not great for out group are they! at least we have each other :hugs: 


honeybee28 way to go, thats an brilliant effort!!! oh and you made me giggle, I hate her as well, such a cow raining on our parade!!! :flower:

Nixilix Im Niamh :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

woot, the boobs have now joined in for a run.

whos got the voodoo doll of me then?


----------



## tryforbaby2

My mother in law called me last night and said "Do you know what the name of the Saint of Serenity is?" I said, "No, why would I know that?" She said "It's you, Julia". How sweet is she! She calls me her lovebug and her son her baby and our DD her sweetheart! :cloud9: I love my mother in law!!! :kiss:

My left boob is sore to touch just in one place, I feel like taking an advil, starting up my heating pad, open all of my windows, turn the fans on and play my stress relief CD and try and get my 5 year old to lay down with me!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That sounds like a great plan Julie - hope your DD is in the mood for some quiet time! It is great to hear that you get on so well with your MIL. I really love and admire mine but we haven't gotten super tight yet - although I'm hoping that someday we will be. Now I remember you telling me about your DH and your worry about his SA. I really hope the results are good and well within normal range. I really hope AF stays away for ya hon - sorry the cervix check doesn't agree with me!

Anna - your boobs went running? haha - just kidding - I assume you mean that they are giving you good symptoms now? I don't want to make a voodoo doll of you!! I'll make an AF one for all of us ; P


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

CelticNiamh said:


> Tryfor (Julie) oh honey noooooo, so not fair ,I think we need a good luck charm. the stats are not great for out group are they! at least we have each other :hugs:

Wow Niamh - that is a gorgeous name! Does a voodoo doll work as a good luck charm?! :haha: I have a twisted sense of humor so it works for me! Alright dear - it is up to you! You have to keep our stats up! No pressure ; P

I figure we all keep getting AF because we won't get BFPs until everyone gets one all together! Hurrah! That way we'll all be bump buddies!


----------



## Annamumof2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> That sounds like a great plan Julie - hope your DD is in the mood for some quiet time! It is great to hear that you get on so well with your MIL. I really love and admire mine but we haven't gotten super tight yet - although I'm hoping that someday we will be. Now I remember you telling me about your DH and your worry about his SA. I really hope the results are good and well within normal range. I really hope AF stays away for ya hon - sorry the cervix check doesn't agree with me!
> 
> Anna - your boobs went running? haha - just kidding - I assume you mean that they are giving you good symptoms now? I don't want to make a voodoo doll of you!! I'll make an AF one for all of us ; P

its on when i lean back and when my arm rests on my boob for a sex i can feel it, its annoying me now because i feel so pregnant


----------



## Nixilix

is it test time yet anna?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Tryfor (Julie) oh honey noooooo, so not fair ,I think we need a good luck charm. the stats are not great for out group are they! at least we have each other :hugs:
> 
> Wow Niamh - that is a gorgeous name! Does a voodoo doll work as a good luck charm?! :haha: I have a twisted sense of humor so it works for me! Alright dear - it is up to you! You have to keep our stats up! No pressure ; P
> 
> I figure we all keep getting AF because we won't get BFPs until everyone gets one all together! Hurrah! That way we'll all be bump buddies!Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## Annamumof2

Nixilix said:


> is it test time yet anna?

ive tested 3 times and today i got the false posative sign soooo i think i might tomorrow


----------



## Nixilix

well i shall be thinking of you in the morning. i had to resort to running to the toilet and peeing quick to prevent myself from doing it.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hope tomorrow's test is more conclusive for you Anna! You've definitely got lots of symptoms!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2010-04-14 at 11.43.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mimiwc2010

This thread grew wings in a day...it just flew by me!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> NOOOOOO Jaimie? She got you!?!? so sorry. i HAAAATE her. Why does she keep attacking my friends why God WHHHYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> :rofl: Thanks Honeybee! You rock - I feel the same way - why is she getting the gals I'm rooting for?! I'm seriously going to make an Aunt Flo voodoo doll...
> 
> Thanks for setting up the May thread Nixilix :flower:
> 
> Just had my hair cut nice and short for summer - new hair, new cycle, workin' the PMA :happydance:Click to expand...

You guys just crack me up! I'm glad you're taking AF with PMA, good for you! :flower:

BTW, my freaky cow is my way of saying that cows and animals that feed us deserve to have a happy life! I drink milk, eat cheese and yogurt from happy cows...hence the happy cow! Didn't mean to freak you out, I think she's funny.

Anna, you've had me on the edge of my seat since your AF was 1 day late!! I'm praying for you!
Luzelle - Congrats!!!!!!!!! It was about time we got a BFP announcement.:dance:
Angeliah, welcome!
Nix, I'm happy your tests brought you positive news!
Tryfor, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm ~8DPO, been having lots of heartburn (eventhough I've been eating healthy). I've been cranky, weepy and irritable since yesterday, yelled at DH for something really stupid (I think it was the dishes). Poor honey, he just stood there and took it! I think he knows my hormones are all over the place. 

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH! sigh...

Sad thing is, I sometimes get any/all of these symptoms before AF.


----------



## Nixilix

its so frustrating that af and bfp are sooooo similar.. its poop


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hope tomorrow's test is more conclusive for you Anna! You've definitely got lots of symptoms!

Very sexy mama!!!! :winkwink: I do! I like it!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

thanks girls well i hope i can do one tomorrow just fingers crossed


----------



## honeybee28

yeah i wanna see jaimie's hair tooo!!!

I'm Emily by the way nix/Rachel.

Niamh that's a cool name, how do you pronounce it? she really does rain on our parade!!

and yes, we really do need a voodoo doll!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie I think your right! if this keeps up we will all get BFP at the same time! :hugs:oh and thank glad you like my name I love it! oh and I love your sense of humour just what we need to keep SANE :wacko: Oh and love the hair very nice:thumbup:

Any one else here this but I just read that nourfen is not good when TTC as it can effect the egg when they are growing I feel like Im going to scream! as I was sick when I got AF and took some for the first week I did take panadol as well as I prefer them. but now Im wondering!! :dohh:


oooh guess what my DD who is 19 months did this evening, DH was giving me cuddles and a kiss when our DD called him she says daddy (as clear as day) she keep repeating on till he goes over to her she is eating her dinner. chats to him in her baby talk she then peeps around him and sticks out her tongue at me and does a raspberry. we nearly wet ourselves laughing. so we tested her again and same thing. little monkey eh! so bloody clever I have competition girls :haha::haha:

ooh Lucky Charms found this but I was looking for a picture really https://www.powerfortunes.com/view_product1.php?n=109

I think I need one of these https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/calastrology_2101_2490742 pot of gold included LOL 

or a horseshoe!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> yeah i wanna see jaimie's hair tooo!!!
> 
> I'm Emily by the way nix/Rachel.
> 
> Niamh that's a cool name, how do you pronounce it? she really does rain on our parade!!
> 
> and yes, we really do need a voodoo doll!

Thanks you can pronounce it Neve or spell it that way, I prefer the Irish way Niamh 

Its a very old name and there is a story behind it https://www.babynamesofireland.com/pages/niamh-oisin.html


----------



## Nixilix

i love niamh.. its gorgeous.


----------



## honeybee28

i love it niamh too. 
and i love jaimies hair. 
i was on the phone when i typed my last post and by the time id posted it you guy had posted like a zillion posts.

julie that's so cool you get on with your MIL, i love mine too. im doing a sponsored night walk with her in the summer for cancer, she had breast cancer a few years before i started seeing my hubby.

mimi your cow is funny. 

xxx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw! Thanks for the compliments ladies! I'll get to work on that voodoo doll ASAP : )


----------



## CelticNiamh

I found our lucky Charm check out my sig 
if you want here is the code or may be we need a banner :flower::blush:

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1288/1288956immr5ww9xc.gif ok now it just posted twice but here the link! https://www.glitter-graphics.com/graphics/634531


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhh that's pretty, thanks lovely Niamh!!xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

oh maybe we should call ourselfs something?

oh my friend i showed her the test said it looks like a very very very faint posative :-D


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> oh maybe we should call ourselfs something?
> 
> oh my friend i showed her the test said it looks like a very very very faint posative :-D

we need a picture woman so we can check it out :happydance::flower:

honeybee why thank you for :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> oh maybe we should call ourselfs something?
> 
> oh my friend i showed her the test said it looks like a very very very faint posative :-D
> 
> we need a picture woman so we can check it out :happydance::flower:
> 
> honeybee why thank you for :flower:Click to expand...

i tried to get one on my mobile or my DSi XL but you couldnt see it unless you was on MSN and i had it that close to the web cam


----------



## LuckyD

Aw, Jaimie, I'm so sorry :hugs: I was really hoping for you this cycle. Glad you aren't feeling too down. It will happen soon, I know it will!

And your hair looks great :flower:


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> LuckyD, hi lovely how are you? Any symptoms yet? I am in the same boat as you, I just don;t feel it this month!!! Did you buy that land you were looking at? How exciting!!!

Hey love,

so sorry it sounds like AF is arriving! :hugs: Hope you are doing ok xx

Nope, no symptoms for me yet - am 99% sure it's not happening for me this time!

We haven't brought the land yet, but it's all going ahead - just looking into things like mortages and family trusts and things, but will hopefully be signing the papers in a week or so! Yep, it's pretty exciting - and a great thing to think about to get my mind of TTC.

Hang in there lovely ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mimiwc2010

Love your hair Jaimie!!! Sexy!


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> Moondance my temps haven't risen as high either this cycle although its only my second cycle temping. I figured I needed to temp for getting no were for ages so far. my cervix, although I have 3 vag births feels like a slit and I can tell when its closed as it feels closed not slightly open at all well that's how it is this cycle any way.

Yeah, but I have photographs of my cervix, from CD25 and CD30 that SHOW my OS is not a circle, or a slit, but a weird laying down 3 shape. :shrug:

Don't even know if that means anything.


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> ooh Lucky Charms found this but I was looking for a picture really https://www.powerfortunes.com/view_product1.php?n=109
> 
> I think I need one of these https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/calastrology_2101_2490742 pot of gold included LOL
> 
> or a horseshoe!!

I have a horse shoe... not entirely sure if its good luck though! LOL It's from my own horse, its an aluminium racing shoe, they're put on for a single race and thats all... and it was put on my horse for his barrier trial.... that he lost.
And then later, in the paddock, he ripped it off his shoe on a fence... :dohh:

So... not sure if its lucky. :wacko:


----------



## Moondance

WTH man??????

I put todays details into FF and it changed my ovulation day BACK to CD25!!!!!

*smacks FF around with a large object* STOP MOVING MY OVULATION TIME, you annoying website!



ETA:
Have had a few small things to eat today (like a piece of toast with spaghetti earlier, and a cadbury creme egg and a big glass of juice...
and I feel kinda head spinny and dizzy...
Very empty headed and can't think properly.


Weird for me, because there are lots of times I go without food for awhile, and I've never felt dizzy!


----------



## CelticNiamh

moondance havent a clue what that could mean about your cervix, can you go to the doc and ask or google, although sometimes that can be bad as you always get the worst case and scare the crap out of your self well I do any way! your chart looking good! 

LuckyD how it going, I decided not to test Im going to wait changed my mind LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

Jaimie so sorry she got you lets all get our BFP this cycle! Love the PMA throw some my way plz

Honey yeah its so frustrating and cover every basis. FX for you

With my first anna I got the runs in first week of BFP. I hope its a sign for you

Julie so sorry you feel this way I dont know what it is something in the water. Its takem me a full week to pick myself up, I hope the results come back fine, hope you got my response to my DH SA? Just wanted to respond so you know that I know how you feel and that we are all here to support you and SA such a tricky difficult subject with the men

Rachel my names Shona

Jaimie love the hair, mines is curly too!!

Jaimie and all the girls I wish my MIL was so good and upset to say but we dont have a very good relationship and she likes to control every situation its unreal

Yay cmon everyone lets get to the first Tri together, compare BFP's!!!

Niamh that is so cute

Moondance I dont know what that means either mine is always open however mine feels a bit bigger than a slit


----------



## Annamumof2

ok still here and still neg grrr, i had dark red bloody discharge this morning but nothing sence then, and all i want to do now is sleep.

WTF is going on grrrrr


----------



## bbdreams

Girls, I am so dis-heartened... don't know what to think. I guess AF is on her way a little early. This month has been so different, tho. My nipples didn't get hard a week before like always... my breast feel heavy and swollen, but not really sore. No cramping and my cervix feels kinda high, but it is really firm and feels slightly open and I had brown spotting yesterday, and then when checking cp yesterday a lot of brown watery blood. I am only 9dpo, my luteal phase is usually 14 days. Is 9 days too short?


----------



## CelticNiamh

bbdreams said:


> Girls, I am so dis-heartened... don't know what to think. I guess AF is on her way a little early. This month has been so different, tho. My nipples didn't get hard a week before like always... my breast feel heavy and swollen, but not really sore. No cramping and my cervix feels kinda high, but it is really firm and feels slightly open and I had brown spotting yesterday, and then when checking cp yesterday a lot of brown watery blood. I am only 9dpo, my luteal phase is usually 14 days. Is 9 days too short?

Oh hun 9 days would be to short if it is AF that is a big *if*, it could be implantation FX it is and not AF coming early on you, that is way to early. :hugs:

I wouldnt worry about cervix position as it changes and shows infertile signs in the TWW is after you can use it to check if its showing signs of pregnancy!


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD how it going, I decided not to test Im going to wait changed my mind LOL

Ha ha, I had just thought about testing earlier! But I want to try and hold on.
I am feeling pretty weird - I feel like I am either pg or I have a stomach bug of some sort. After feeling nothing all week, today my stomach has been crampy and tender all day, then after dinner I have been feeling lightheaded and about half an hour I go I just threw up. My stomach is sore and tender to the touch - but this could also easily be a stomach bug. I am only 9 or 10DPO - surely that is too early to be throwing up IF it was ms? I think I might just be sick. Which sucks - I don't mind throwing up if I am pg but really don't want a stomach bug right now! I don't know what to think.

How are you feeling? x

bbdreams - don't be disheartened yet! It's still early days for both of us. I have had the same - sore nipples but not sore breasts - which is kind of unusual for me. Hang in there xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD how it going, I decided not to test Im going to wait changed my mind LOL
> 
> Ha ha, I had just thought about testing earlier! But I want to try and hold on.
> I am feeling pretty weird - I feel like I am either pg or I have a stomach bug of some sort. After feeling nothing all week, today my stomach has been crampy and tender all day, then after dinner I have been feeling lightheaded and about half an hour I go I just threw up. My stomach is sore and tender to the touch - but this could also easily be a stomach bug. I am only 9 or 10DPO - surely that is too early to be throwing up IF it was ms? I think I might just be sick. Which sucks - I don't mind throwing up if I am pg but really don't want a stomach bug right now! I don't know what to think.
> 
> How are you feeling? x
> 
> bbdreams - don't be disheartened yet! It's still early days for both of us. I have had the same - sore nipples but not sore breasts - which is kind of unusual for me. Hang in there xxClick to expand...

Ahh no I hate being sick, hope its a one off and your feeling better soon:hugs: I feel really tired I had a 3 hr nap yesterday and feel I could do the same today!! I stayed up late though fool that I am LOL


----------



## LuckyD

CelticNiamh said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD how it going, I decided not to test Im going to wait changed my mind LOL
> 
> Ha ha, I had just thought about testing earlier! But I want to try and hold on.
> I am feeling pretty weird - I feel like I am either pg or I have a stomach bug of some sort. After feeling nothing all week, today my stomach has been crampy and tender all day, then after dinner I have been feeling lightheaded and about half an hour I go I just threw up. My stomach is sore and tender to the touch - but this could also easily be a stomach bug. I am only 9 or 10DPO - surely that is too early to be throwing up IF it was ms? I think I might just be sick. Which sucks - I don't mind throwing up if I am pg but really don't want a stomach bug right now! I don't know what to think.
> 
> How are you feeling? x
> 
> bbdreams - don't be disheartened yet! It's still early days for both of us. I have had the same - sore nipples but not sore breasts - which is kind of unusual for me. Hang in there xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh no I hate being sick, hope its a one off and your feeling better soon:hugs: I feel really tired I had a 3 hr nap yesterday and feel I could do the same today!! I stayed up late though fool that I am LOLClick to expand...

Thanks lovey, I have the weakest stomach in the world so I am used to throwing up! Don't really like it, but it doesn't bother me that much..just hope it is all over now, like you say.

Tired is good! When have you decided to test? Sunday? xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> LuckyD how it going, I decided not to test Im going to wait changed my mind LOL
> 
> Ha ha, I had just thought about testing earlier! But I want to try and hold on.
> I am feeling pretty weird - I feel like I am either pg or I have a stomach bug of some sort. After feeling nothing all week, today my stomach has been crampy and tender all day, then after dinner I have been feeling lightheaded and about half an hour I go I just threw up. My stomach is sore and tender to the touch - but this could also easily be a stomach bug. I am only 9 or 10DPO - surely that is too early to be throwing up IF it was ms? I think I might just be sick. Which sucks - I don't mind throwing up if I am pg but really don't want a stomach bug right now! I don't know what to think.
> 
> How are you feeling? x
> 
> bbdreams - don't be disheartened yet! It's still early days for both of us. I have had the same - sore nipples but not sore breasts - which is kind of unusual for me. Hang in there xxClick to expand...

Ahh no I hate being sick, hope its a one off and your feeling better soon:hugs: I feel really tired I had a 3 hr nap yesterday and feel I could do the same today!! I stayed up late though fool that I am LOL


bloody double post LOL 

Yea prob wait till sunday wait and see eh!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

bbdreams said:


> Girls, I am so dis-heartened... don't know what to think. I guess AF is on her way a little early. This month has been so different, tho. My nipples didn't get hard a week before like always... my breast feel heavy and swollen, but not really sore. No cramping and my cervix feels kinda high, but it is really firm and feels slightly open and I had brown spotting yesterday, and then when checking cp yesterday a lot of brown watery blood. I am only 9dpo, my luteal phase is usually 14 days. Is 9 days too short?

Same boat sweetie! I normally have 32 day cycles (for the past 6 months anyways). And my LP is always 14 days, even when I would get the occasional 27 day cycle I would O on CD13 (+opk). Yesterday I was either 9 or 10dpo. I checked my cervix, like I always do, and there was some light pinkish brown CM, then before bed it was a darker pink up there and this morning it's very light brown CM up there. Nothing made it's way to panties, yet. But I also am wondering the same thing. Is a 9 or 10 day luteal phase too short?
I started having tender to touch pain in my left (.) a few days back and last night both (.)(.)'s were/are sore, left one still way more sore. Incredibly moody for about a week already, grrr! 
I hope the witch is just tricking us and tyhe she'll not completely show so the bfp will come! :cloud9: wishful thinking! Let us know how you make out! I feel like mine is defo. the witch riding in. Still feel like crap.

Shona, I did get your response about DH's SA. Thank You.
I told DH about our RE appt last night after dinner when it was and he said "We need to buy a house first." I said "So are you telling me you don't want to try anymore for a baby?" he said "Yes, of course I do, but the RE appt is so expensive!" I said "I know this but you just bought yourself a $300 cell phone, and a few guns at obver $1000 each over the past 6 months and I can't pay for a flippin RE appt!" (Re appt for initial is $500) I was so angry and hurt I walked away crying. He then came after me (being the funny guy smart ass he is) and knocked me to the floor, tried to tickle me and had our DD jumping on me too. I was still so upset but I dropped it. It's not like we can't completely afford a baby. Thats a huge reason why we have been trying for a baby, because we actually can do it this time. With DD finances were horrible, even though we made it work for her it was still a huge struggle, now we are ready. Grrrr! lol

LuckyD, good to hear about the land! Yay! I don't mean this in a bad way BUT hopefully that is morning sickness! :haha:

Moondance, you go girl! Beat up that FF website! :rofl:


----------



## LuckyD

tryforbaby2 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I am so dis-heartened... don't know what to think. I guess AF is on her way a little early. This month has been so different, tho. My nipples didn't get hard a week before like always... my breast feel heavy and swollen, but not really sore. No cramping and my cervix feels kinda high, but it is really firm and feels slightly open and I had brown spotting yesterday, and then when checking cp yesterday a lot of brown watery blood. I am only 9dpo, my luteal phase is usually 14 days. Is 9 days too short?
> 
> Same boat sweetie! I normally have 32 day cycles (for the past 6 months anyways). And my LP is always 14 days, even when I would get the occasional 27 day cycle I would O on CD13 (+opk). Yesterday I was either 9 or 10dpo. I checked my cervix, like I always do, and there was some light pinkish brown CM, then before bed it was a darker pink up there and this morning it's very light brown CM up there. Nothing made it's way to panties, yet. But I also am wondering the same thing. Is a 9 or 10 day luteal phase too short?
> I started having tender to touch pain in my left (.) a few days back and last night both (.)(.)'s were/are sore, left one still way more sore. Incredibly moody for about a week already, grrr!
> I hope the witch is just tricking us and tyhe she'll not completely show so the bfp will come! :cloud9: wishful thinking! Let us know how you make out! I feel like mine is defo. the witch riding in. Still feel like crap.
> 
> Shona, I did get your response about DH's SA. Thank You.
> I told DH about our RE appt last night after dinner when it was and he said "We need to buy a house first." I said "So are you telling me you don't want to try anymore for a baby?" he said "Yes, of course I do, but the RE appt is so expensive!" I said "I know this but you just bought yourself a $300 cell phone, and a few guns at obver $1000 each over the past 6 months and I can't pay for a flippin RE appt!" (Re appt for initial is $500) I was so angry and hurt I walked away crying. He then came after me (being the funny guy smart ass he is) and knocked me to the floor, tried to tickle me and had our DD jumping on me too. I was still so upset but I dropped it. It's not like we can't completely afford a baby. Thats a huge reason why we have been trying for a baby, because we actually can do it this time. With DD finances were horrible, even though we made it work for her it was still a huge struggle, now we are ready. Grrrr! lol
> 
> LuckyD, good to hear about the land! Yay! I don't mean this in a bad way BUT hopefully that is morning sickness! :haha:
> 
> Moondance, you go girl! Beat up that FF website! :rofl:Click to expand...

Aw, tryfor - don't be too down yet! So many people say that they feel AF is coming just before they get their BFPs! I hope so much this is the case for you xx Sorry to hear about the conversation with your DH - sounds fair enough to me - if he is spending money on cellphones and guns, then it is more than ok to spend money on a RE appointment! I sometimes think our OH's always truly get the TTC thing - mine is lovely and wonderful and supportive and all that, but sometimes I look at him and think 'you just don't really get it, do you'. I guess we can't expect them to all the time - it is a different journey for us - but still!! Hope it works out sweetie xx

Thanks for your morning sickness hopes! But isn't it waaaay too early for ms?


----------



## tryforbaby2

I have no idea if it's too early for MS :shrug: But I am hoping it's not! :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Time to make the little girl I watch breakfast and DD breakfast and thenoff to Yoga! Catch up with you lovelies soon!


----------



## Annamumof2

hmm i had dark red bloody discharge and now nothing, and i did a test and it was neg, i think i can rule out that im not pregnant


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I am so dis-heartened... don't know what to think. I guess AF is on her way a little early. This month has been so different, tho. My nipples didn't get hard a week before like always... my breast feel heavy and swollen, but not really sore. No cramping and my cervix feels kinda high, but it is really firm and feels slightly open and I had brown spotting yesterday, and then when checking cp yesterday a lot of brown watery blood. I am only 9dpo, my luteal phase is usually 14 days. Is 9 days too short?
> 
> Same boat sweetie! I normally have 32 day cycles (for the past 6 months anyways). And my LP is always 14 days, even when I would get the occasional 27 day cycle I would O on CD13 (+opk). Yesterday I was either 9 or 10dpo. I checked my cervix, like I always do, and there was some light pinkish brown CM, then before bed it was a darker pink up there and this morning it's very light brown CM up there. Nothing made it's way to panties, yet. But I also am wondering the same thing. Is a 9 or 10 day luteal phase too short?
> I started having tender to touch pain in my left (.) a few days back and last night both (.)(.)'s were/are sore, left one still way more sore. Incredibly moody for about a week already, grrr!
> I hope the witch is just tricking us and tyhe she'll not completely show so the bfp will come! :cloud9: wishful thinking! Let us know how you make out! I feel like mine is defo. the witch riding in. Still feel like crap.
> 
> Shona, I did get your response about DH's SA. Thank You.
> I told DH about our RE appt last night after dinner when it was and he said "We need to buy a house first." I said "So are you telling me you don't want to try anymore for a baby?" he said "Yes, of course I do, but the RE appt is so expensive!" I said "I know this but you just bought yourself a $300 cell phone, and a few guns at obver $1000 each over the past 6 months and I can't pay for a flippin RE appt!" (Re appt for initial is $500) I was so angry and hurt I walked away crying. He then came after me (being the funny guy smart ass he is) and knocked me to the floor, tried to tickle me and had our DD jumping on me too. I was still so upset but I dropped it. It's not like we can't completely afford a baby. Thats a huge reason why we have been trying for a baby, because we actually can do it this time. With DD finances were horrible, even though we made it work for her it was still a huge struggle, now we are ready. Grrrr! lol
> 
> LuckyD, good to hear about the land! Yay! I don't mean this in a bad way BUT hopefully that is morning sickness! :haha:
> 
> Moondance, you go girl! Beat up that FF website! :rofl:Click to expand...

Ht hun some times men do not think, so we have to spell it out for them I know my DH would be the same and prob chase after me to try and make it better :hugs: but don't let it drop (make him sell a gun LOL :winkwink::winkwink:) good luck hun, oh and that's a good sign no more spotting and it never made it to your pants! :thumbup: I'm thinking its implantation. my mum had that on my sister she thought it was her AF and I remember her mumbling away to her self in the kitchen ( I hadn't a clue what she was on about only 17) counting up her weeks and slapping her head when she copped her AF was not an AF!!

actually I have been following a girls story who two her AF but then felt sick AF went very quickly she done a test and BFP went to the doc and they said prob MC but she tested every day and they got darker and darker ! no doubt she is Pregnant !

also just found this from some one else here( I Love this site) https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_specific_symptom.php?symptomid=25 

Well my boobs feel like they weigh a stone each they are so heavy!

good luck :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Julie my DH was like that aswell acting goofy to get out of a situation I guess we are all in a good place to have a baby but it will always seem expensive and yes you are right if can buy phones and guns surely one appt is not going to make a huge diff but do you think maybe he's scared what the outcome may be? I never got my head round all the medical costs, does that mean you will have to pay for appointments, labour etc?
Dont quote me but sounds to me like implantation and too early for AF?

I had a conversation with my DH last nite and asked why he was so difficult first time when ttc and didnt want to time it when he knows we are PLANNING A BABY and he said that he felt like it was all his fault and what if he couldnt give me children and then I would leave him. I guess from that men just try to act like they dont care and hide their feelings and this is the way it comes accross. I was quite shocked with his answer and he said he felt dis-attached when I was pregnant as he was not feeling the same as me (growing inside) its amazing what they are thinking and not saying

Anna I hope you are pregnant and Niamh yeah I hear of this implantation bleed quite alot

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

wantingagirl said:


> Julie my DH was like that aswell acting goofy to get out of a situation I guess we are all in a good place to have a baby but it will always seem expensive and yes you are right if can buy phones and guns surely one appt is not going to make a huge diff but do you think maybe he's scared what the outcome may be? I never got my head round all the medical costs, does that mean you will have to pay for appointments, labour etc?
> Dont quote me but sounds to me like implantation and too early for AF?
> 
> I had a conversation with my DH last nite and asked why he was so difficult first time when ttc and didnt want to time it when he knows we are PLANNING A BABY and he said that he felt like it was all his fault and what if he couldnt give me children and then I would leave him. I guess from that men just try to act like they dont care and hide their feelings and this is the way it comes accross. I was quite shocked with his answer and he said he felt dis-attached when I was pregnant as he was not feeling the same as me (growing inside) its amazing what they are thinking and not saying
> 
> Anna I hope you are pregnant and Niamh yeah I hear of this implantation bleed quite alot
> 
> xxx

well after 4 negs now i think im going to think im not and just wait for the witch to show up.

i had dark red bloody discharge so not sure what that means


----------



## wantingagirl

oh sorry Anna. I started taking EPO but giving me severe headaches so gonna ditch that and see how this month goes with EWCM and if not enough then use preseed cant stand the headache


----------



## Annamumof2

wantingagirl said:


> oh sorry Anna. I started taking EPO but giving me severe headaches so gonna ditch that and see how this month goes with EWCM and if not enough then use preseed cant stand the headache

AF still isnt here lol


----------



## Annamumof2

symptoms for today:
backache
tired
mood not good
nipples feel senative
dark around the nipples


----------



## Annamumof2

looks like i might be seeing CD 1 soon as saw some bloody in a watery discharge so i will be waiting for it to show up


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Moondance &#8211; I&#8217;ve thought that CD 25 was your true ov date all along. Many women get a dip in temps on their ov date. There was a pic of a cervix like you are describing on that beautiful cervix website &#8211; kinda like a w. Maybe next time you get an annual exam you could ask about it?

Bbdreams &#8211; 9 days is on the short side for lp &#8211; are your cycles pretty regular? have you ever ov&#8217;d this late in your cycle? Could be implanatation as well hon : )

LuckyD &#8211; 9 or 10 DPO isn&#8217;t too early to have symptoms. It may just be a reaction to hormonal changes and not full blown morning sickness &#8211; especially if you have a sensitive tummy. Hope you feel better soon though &#8211; that doesn&#8217;t sound like fun! Glad to hear you are moving forward with the land, it sounds like a fantastic arrangement to me, sharing it with your family.

TryFor &#8211; I totally feel you on that coversation. When my DH and I were engaged and doing the long distance thing he once said to me that he didn&#8217;t see how we could ever afford children. I LOST it! He had a brand new harley and he was suddenly convinced we couldn&#8217;t afford to raise a child ~ wtf?! And I definitely think you should keep trying even if he&#8217;d llike to have a house first because you never know how long it might take. We bought a house first with plenty of room for babies and here we are enjoying all this empty space around us! I think it is ideal to be trying while you are saving up for a house.

My PMA turned into self pity about 6:00 pm last night. Yup &#8211; I totally felt it flying out the window. DH was in no mood to be around my sulky self either. It is hockey playoffs and I was a major buzzkill. Nope &#8211; they really can&#8217;t relate to how much this gets us down and how our period hormones just make it impossible to cheer ourselves up. That was what got his goat last night &#8211; I couldn&#8217;t just &#8220;cheer myself up&#8221; and it didn&#8217;t even seem to him like I was trying to. I told him that it would pass and went to the bedroom to read a book.

Anna &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry you are struggling with the late but probably not preggers limbo. I&#8217;ve been there and it SUCKS. 

Celtic &#8211; that countdown site is really good!

Shona (very pretty name by the way) &#8211; is this your first try with DH? Sorry to hear that EPO gives you headaches : (


----------



## tryforbaby2

wantingagirl said:


> Julie my DH was like that aswell acting goofy to get out of a situation I guess we are all in a good place to have a baby but it will always seem expensive and yes you are right if can buy phones and guns surely one appt is not going to make a huge diff but do you think maybe he's scared what the outcome may be? I never got my head round all the medical costs, does that mean you will have to pay for appointments, labour etc?
> Dont quote me but sounds to me like implantation and too early for AF?
> 
> I had a conversation with my DH last nite and asked why he was so difficult first time when ttc and didnt want to time it when he knows we are PLANNING A BABY and he said that he felt like it was all his fault and what if he couldnt give me children and then I would leave him. I guess from that men just try to act like they dont care and hide their feelings and this is the way it comes accross. I was quite shocked with his answer and he said he felt dis-attached when I was pregnant as he was not feeling the same as me (growing inside) its amazing what they are thinking and not saying
> 
> Anna I hope you are pregnant and Niamh yeah I hear of this implantation bleed quite alot
> 
> xxx

Well I must admit that when he tackled me to the floor I said "It must be you, you must not have viable sperm anymore!" He said "Nah, its not me!" Lmao Ugh the Blame Game! My husband is a hard ass hardly ever the sensitive type (sometimes he is).

Did your DH's attitude change toward TTC? Men do try to hide their feelings!

My hubs says it'll happen when God wants it to happen. And I say we have to have sex in order for it to happen too!!! :rofl: And yes, my DH is probably scared of the outcome (in his own way). But we will never know "why" if we don't do it!
As far as costs go, I am a stay at home mother who assits hubby with paperwork for his small business and I watch a baby girl mon-fri to cover the cost of my daughter's and my health insurance (private out of pocket insurance). RE appt's are not covered and my RE doesn't take many insurances anyhow. Costs go by procedure. S/A is $220, my workup is the rest of $500. Then subsequent appts after that. My prescriptions are $15/$30 and $60 and I do not think Clomid is in there list, so it will be full price, roughly $100 for a prescription. And then there is the normal costs of preparing for a baby. And the my maternity co-pays are $45 for the first then $550 per day in hospital, If I am correct I would have to pay a portion for anesthesia, pay full cost of a circumcision (if I had a son) and $45 LAB co-copays. So yes, this baby would put a large dent in any money we had saved for a house! But it is so worth it!!! :cloud9:
Celtic, yes you are right. W E NEED TO S P E L L IT OUT FOR T H E M! :rofl:
He would never sell a gun! My husband is spoiled. I can't complain because he busts his ass for us 6-7 days a week working in the pit of scum in the cities around here rehabbing homes for make them nice and clean for people to move into. Hard working man! :lol: I don't think it's implantation because I am crampy and moody and my boobs are killing me and I am a wretched witch. Exact same as AF! Now I am just wondering when she start making her full blown appearance. 
Jaimie, Thanks!!! :flow: I LOVE how they say we can't afford it when they are off buying expensive things! Grrr! :growlmad: But I am glad he changed his mind!!! Are you going to try anything different this cycle? Pssssst - It's OKAY to be sulky and whiny. AF does some mean stuff to our bodies! Get comfy jammies on, a glass of wine and snuggle with your DH! Works for me!!


----------



## honeybee28

aahhhhhh Julie you are having a rough time arent you hun. have you got a fun weekend to look forward to?

im 4dpo today, i want it so badly im gonna be SO gutted if the witch shows this cycle. normally i can have a little cry and then get on with it but it's gonna devastate me this cycle. gaaaaah. why does it have to be so hard.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Anna Sorry it is looking like AF arriving but I'm glad you are not in limbo land any more and can move on. hope your OK!

Jaimie I'm not surprised you felt down you are only human and AF sucks when we don't want her around:hugs: you know I say the same to my DH that the mood will pass and I will be fine LOL I did the same yesterday as well, I felt a bit down so put DD down in her cot, lay on the bed and fell asleep for 3 hours I was so tired! same today but I was up late but I resisted the urge to nap(ooh ooh I'm repeating my self sorry guys)

TryFor :hugs: I think most men like to put on that hard nothing bothers me kinda persona, but deep down it does effect them. Hey they like instructions so we always end up telling them what's what LOL (don't I sound all bossy, I'm not at all LOL ) looks like we are heading in to AF territory in the next few days! I'm so off to rub that lucky charm in my Sig !!!!


Moondance I agree with Jaimie CD25 deffo looks like o to me, have you had bloods taken yet would your doctor send you for a scan to check for follies and or copus leteum(spelt that wrong sorry)

Honey I feel ya hun, I know that feeling but Ive avoided it this cycle may be its being on here that's helping. I hope you get your BFP and we are here for what ever comes! but as I feel like being positive it will be a BFP rub the lucky charm OK :hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh thanks niamh im being really positive too. dh said he prefers it when im positive for the 2ww then a complete mess for a few days, than me being negative in the 2ww and then not too bad.

i rubbed the goodluck charm just then!! lol. really hope it works. is your ticker right are you 12 dpo? have you tested yet? i always start testing at like 10dpo!


----------



## Annamumof2

well shes still not here which i dunno where i stand now


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> ahhh thanks niamh im being really positive too. dh said he prefers it when im positive for the 2ww then a complete mess for a few days, than me being negative in the 2ww and then not too bad.
> 
> i rubbed the goodluck charm just then!! lol. really hope it works. is your ticker right are you 12 dpo? have you tested yet? i always start testing at like 10dpo!

So did I LOL :happydance:

Yea Im 12 DPO and I have been having the will I wont I inner argument all day :wacko:

you see if I wasnt temping I be assuming my AF was due tomorrow (29 day cycle) and when I concieved my DD I tested early got a BFN, then I tested the day before my expected AF in the evening and got a very Faint BFP but when I had my scan my dates were about two days ahead of the doc dates. while now that makes me wonder did I ov late that cycle like this one!!! so I guess if I tested to night and saw a negative I guess I was out IYKWIM hope im explaing that right! just scared !


----------



## Nixilix

awww dont be scared! i got my opk today and just realised how much i miss POAS im such an addict!!!!!

personally i think you should :test: or maybe not, i just dont know!!!!
Im just jealous, i wish i was testing for a BFP!


----------



## honeybee28

i would test if i were you, but i have no self control!!!


----------



## Nixilix

me neither... my self control is awful.. actually its non existant!


----------



## honeybee28

same!!! im seriously considering testing at 4dpo!! WHat's wrong with me!?


----------



## Nixilix

hahahahaha! :ban:


----------



## honeybee28

haha!! I serious might tomorrow you know just for shits and giggles as julie would say! ive got a ton of the internet cheapies. i'll try to wait until next week though lol.


----------



## Nixilix

save them! then when you get bfp you can keep testing after and see progression!


----------



## honeybee28

:ignore:

alright alright consider myself :ban: lol!!!

i love the smilie list. im going to :hangwashing: then :shower:

and im excited about the weekend coz im gonna :drunk: :beer: :wine: :happydance:

:haha::haha:

fx for you this cycle hun, i think you'll get a sticky bfp this month.xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> awww dont be scared! i got my opk today and just realised how much i miss POAS im such an addict!!!!!
> 
> personally i think you should :test: or maybe not, i just dont know!!!!
> Im just jealous, i wish i was testing for a BFP!

Hey if ya done one now it would be the same as mine:bfn: cause thats what I got :wacko::shrug: Im ok though I figure If I was pregnant a very sensitive 10mul what ever they are would show something by now would'nt it!!!! but nada I stared so long I had line eyes I seen them every were!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry babe :( xx there is still time. I hate peoplethat sy your not out til he shows but it's true!!


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhh doesnt mean you're not preggars though!! people often dont get bfps til after af is due. 

i really had the urge to poas so used a cheapo opk. obviously negative. whats wrong with me!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nixilix said:


> Sorry babe :( xx there is still time. I hate peoplethat sy your not out til he shows but it's true!!


I know I say that!! 
Na its ok, I dont have my hopes up now I guess, if its meant to be it will be! my lovely MIL always say whats meant to be wont pass you by!!!

just some one please :ban: me from looking through the BFP photo threads again cause seeing BFP from early is torture when you test and get BFN all the bloody time :wacko::hissy: 


HoneyBee PML they do show BFP dont they nearer AF :) not long now for you to test~


----------



## honeybee28

lol i know i seriously have a problem. gonna wait til after the weekend, then it'll be 8dpo and start testing then. i cant control myself, like i said!
what cycle are you on?


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> lol i know i seriously have a problem. gonna wait til after the weekend, then it'll be 8dpo and start testing then. i cant control myself, like i said!
> what cycle are you on?

prob at least 7 or 8 may be more not adding it up! eeek! im breastfeeding so that has its disadvantages when TCC but it took about this long with DD as well my DS was about 20 months when I eventually got my BFP DD is now nearly 20 months! may be it my age 34 and im a bit heavier that I ever was need to get working more on that now I think! 

Oh and that sounds like a plan and I will be watching your updates and we will see a BFP thats and order ya hear!!! :flower::winkwink:


----------



## mimiwc2010

wantigagirl and tryforbaby2 - I don't think men try to hide their feelings. I read a book ("Secrets of Happily Married Women" by some guy) that explained that (most) men are just not wired to be able to express how they feel like us girls. Even if they know how they feel, they can't usually find the right words to describe it, or it comes out wrong and they make us cry. Haven't you girls noticed that, no matter how hard they try, we ALWAYS win the arguments??? :haha:. I know it sounds to us like 'how could you not express your feelings??, it's the easiest thing in the world'...but it is hard for them. My DH has told me that many times (still hard for me to understand). I can even tell when something's making my DH upset before he even notices. SO, maybe we should just be more patient with them.

Honeybee - you're making me want to test NOW...this is not good! I'm only 9DPO and def don't want to be upset.

Either I :test: or I :wine: 

:help: ](*,)


----------



## bbdreams

Well, my temp rose yesterday and stayed up a bit this morning, so I was excited, but now I have all this brown stuff coming out, and it appears to be turning pink and I am cramping... so, looks like the witch will catch me tomorrow. :(


----------



## Moondance

My news for the day:


I went to a concert last night (Kelly Clarkson rocks the known universe, I so love her)!!!!


This morning (7 dpo now) I had a significant temp drop .... from 36.63 down to 36.37
Don't know what this means.
And since yesterday, 6dpo, the left side of my vajayjay has been hurting. I don't know why, its not got a sore or anything, and its not bruised, and its not like, burning when I pee, just the left side of it is touch sensitive. I press against it and it is kind of owies. So thats random.
And now for the extra special TMI..... I have rather sluggish bowels and trouble pooping (constipation), but today and yesterday, bowels have been working very well. It's not diarrhoea though... I'm just, for the first time in years, pooping like a normal person.

Also hoping that my temps now suddenly skyrocket like a fiend and give me triphasic and make me pregnant! COME ON PLEASE!!! My personal intuition sucks, so I'm hoping my partner has good baby making intuition!


ETA: And I changed my avatar to a little one I made of Kelly Clarkson, from a photo I took at her concert


----------



## Tanikit

Moondance could be an implantation dip - still a bit early to say.

Celtic, bbdreams, mimi and all those in the 1ww - good luck, hopefully there will be lots more BFPS. The 1 ww is definitely the hardest.

CD9 for me today and technically ovulation should be here in about 3/4 days time, but I am definitely more relaxed about this cycle. I have a feeling we may skip this cycle, or if we don't that we won't get enough BDing in in time to fall pregnant. I'm not too bothered right now - I have a gynae appointment at what should be CD9/10 next cycle and so can ask if follicles are developing ok then and juts get some advice and then that cycle we can try really hard.

I have today off work and can spend some time with my DD which I am looking forward to.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Big temp drop for me this morning I'm obsessing now as I woke up half an hour earlier and checked the time and thought no to early I will check when my alarm goes off so a little voice is saying that's why my temp is lower as I missed it and for some reason my temp always drops after I get up, but my heart is telling me AF will be here today!


----------



## Moondance

PMA *Celtic*, you gotta have PMA!

I don't really understand what an implantation dip is *Tanikit*...
How could the little eggu implanting make your temp drop?



ETA:
OMG.... was just brushing my teeth because I drank some lemonade and it made my teeth feel slimy (weird for me, I don't usually notice that kind of thing)... but in the middle of teeth brushing, I gag on my toothbrush and throw up. WTF!


----------



## wantingagirl

Jaimie thanks I love your name too. Trying for my second and thought would be easier this time round but dont think it ever gets an easier. Haha why do men always think that you know real things cost money but materialistic things that they dont really need they have to have. 
So sorry your were feeling down I know how you feel I dont know what was wrong with me this month took me a whole week to feel slightly better. They say you conceive within the first year so hoping this is it for you soon Jaimie. 
I hope everyone else gets their BFP soon too

Yes it is weird now hes like are you OV? Cmon lets go up now lol.... he is more open to it now thankfully and understands we have to plan as it aint that easy. I blamed myself the whole time last time so I have been a bit more laid back this time. I blamed myself as he has a son from a previous relationship and since I was young(had appendicitus) I was sure I couldnt have kids. At the end of all these emotions I think it makes us all stronger as a couple. He tells me how he is feeling this time and he wasnt keen on CBFM last time but due to the outcome hes like have you tested yet are you at your peak lol....
Yeah Julie men are really funny like that they would rather never know whereas we want to tackle the problem head on. I think we have always had it drilled into us ONLY ONCE AND YOU WILL GET PREGNANT and men are very black and white. I explained exactly how I felt and what I learned and how hard it is and my DH began to understand esp when I was crying every single month. 
Wow thats alot but yes definitely so worth it in the end and you can get a house whenever. Thats the way I look at it too and no-one will ever have enough money for having a baby you just always manage. This is going to be our last as I couldnt go through this again. 

Emily yes why is it so hard? I always try and keep my emotions in check but that never works

Anna so sorry hope you get an answer soon

Not too long to go for us now Rachel, well a while but trying to remain positive lol....

I think with me if I dont test early I still hold out that shred of hope

Ha emily last month I tested at 6dpo WTF??!! My egg travelled down at the speed of lightening!

Not always Niamh my sis got a vvvv faint BFP on IC 6 days after AF due!

mimi I kind of meant that in a way but in my experience DH told me he was hiding his feelings cos was blaming himself that we couldnt get pregnant but I agree aswell with what you say about men not having the right words and when they do say something they wished they hadnt lol....

So sorry bbdreams I hope she doesnt get you and that hopefully its implantation

Waw cool I love kelly clarkson too! Does temp not dip ay implantation?

Glad you are feeling more positive Tanikit


----------



## Moondance

Was talking to DP earlier, telling him how I threw up coz of toothpaste, and how I feel really fatigued, mega tired, hungry like a little piggy face and sore in weird places and he says "don't worry, thats just our daughter forming inside you"

LOL



I can't remember if I said this already.... my brain is not working well.... :dohh:


----------



## LuckyD

Hey Ladies,

well, it's definitely not morning sickness! I have been in bed all day with a bad stomach ache, fever and an aching body...not much fun! It's a weird stomach ache - in my upper abdomen - but way away from any baby-related body parts such as uterus or ovaries or anything like that, so I think I am just sick! It is crappy time to be feeling unwell. 

Testing in two days time..still no symptoms really...do still have creamy cm, but I have had that before a few cycles ago. Only unusual thing is that my BBs aren't sore yet - usually they are sore about five days to a week before I get AF. 

Anyway, am taking this sick old body to bed and hoping I wake up in the morning feeling better.

Hope you are all doing well and staying as positive as you can xx be good to yourselves ladies! It's not an easy thing we do each month x


----------



## Annamumof2

well girls still here and no sign where the hell is she already


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moondance, My DD likes Kelly Clarkson. Her one toothbrush plays one of her songs! :rofl: I hope you had a fab time at the concert! I'm glad your DH is so confident he hit the right spot! I get V pain when I am O'ing. The outer part of my V on one side or the other gets sore and feels bruised. In MY case it means that I am O'ing and the side of the pain is normally the side of which my eggy will be released. 

Shits and giggles! I LOVE IT! :rofl:

LuckyD, sounds like s bug to me dear. I hope you feel better and get as much rest as you can. :flower:

Hi Jaimie!!!

Thanks for the wonderful advice Shona! How are you today?

Celtic, PMA if you can, if not I am here :hugs: I lost most of my PMA months ago but I am here for a shoulder!

Tanikit, :hi: Have lots of fun with DD today! I may take a small TTC break myself and not concentrate on it so much for DH's sake. Yay for O'ing!!! Fingers crossed!

Mimi, I am so with you girl :drunk: I have got a half case of beer left (I haven't drank at all during TWW but I now ask why I punish myself when I never get an eggy to implant! he he!!! Thanks for the advice, very lovely! Annnnd hopefully you won't be joining us in the May Bfps.

bbdreams, :hugs: I'm truckin along right with you. Hold our heads up and prep for the next cycle. 

Where's my girl honeybee? :haha:


----------



## Tolian

Good Luck to everyone.

I'm due to test on the 27th. I'm now 6dpo, yesterday i had quite strong cramping...i think it may have possibly (hopefully) been implantation...but i'm not sure if at 5dpo implantation is likely.

I'd really like for it to be my turn this month...we got married on saturday...the day of ovulation...


----------



## tryforbaby2

Tolian said:


> Good Luck to everyone.
> 
> I'm due to test on the 27th. I'm now 6dpo, yesterday i had quite strong cramping...i think it may have possibly (hopefully) been implantation...but i'm not sure if at 5dpo implantation is likely.
> 
> I'd really like for it to be my turn this month...we got married on saturday...the day of ovulation...

Congrats on your recent vows! And Yay for O!

Welcome!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance :flower: I will try !

wantingagirl Its weird how on the "" sensitive tests'''' you always get a very faint positive yet on normal test which measure higher levels show darker lines! I would have thought they would be better!!


tryforbaby2 thanks Hun, I may need one, not feeling very Positive and now I'm not getting my hopes up at all and hopefully protect myself from going mad! Ive been thinking that I may take a break as well and just relax no charting no Trying either I haven't had a drink either. I don't want to be due in Jan that's when the baby I MC was due. think I do need a break its been very full on the joys of being a woman LOL

LuckyD I see your ticker is on cd1 so AF was due today! hope she did not come on top of that bug! :hugs: get well soon and rest up!

Think I feel some mild cramping, waiting for the tell tale back ake to start AF always starts in the evening for me!


----------



## Nixilix

Hope u girls are well, on phone so will catch u properly later. My opk has started to darker!! Yay! Cd10 today so bd again!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Welcome Tolian!

Anna - sorry to hear you still don't have a clear answer either way!

So LuckyD, Tryfor and Celtic - you are all in the final days of your wait, right? Sorry Mimi - you are there too I think? FX'd for y'all but I completely hear you being realistic as well. That is the best we can do, right?

TryFor - I think I need to give myself some space from ttc too - I keep fooling myself into thinking I'm being more relaxed when I'm really not. I think for the next couple of cycles I am just going to focus on good clean living with DH to get his motility number up. I will keep charting and getting quality BDing in during our window but am going to work on having a lighter touch on all that. After his SA results sunk in my DH really had a hard time with my sullen attitude the day I got my period so I need to try and take it all in stride. I think it is taking us longer because of our age and possibly the low motility thing...

The big quandry for me is not cheering you ladies on as much - it seems that I can't do that without getting too obsessed myself. Please just know I'm pulling for you!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

bbdreams - sorry you feel like AF is on your doorstep - hope if she does arrive you can take it in stride.

Honeybee - good luck with your 1ww!!!

Nixilix - glad to hear you are getting psyched up for ov!

Wantingagirl - I think you are getting geared up for ov too? FX'd for you!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

See? I can't stop myself from addressing everyone:

Tanikit - hope you get some quality BDing in around your approaching ov.

Moondance - it is sweet that your OH is cheering you on like that.


----------



## Nixilix

jaimie i love your posts :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie, I agree completely. I say I am not stressed too much over TTC but in reality, I'm on here almost everyday a few times a day! What does that tell you? :rofl:

Well Af is playing mind games and it's making me crazy. CD27 (today is CD30) I Had some light pink/brown only at cervix when checking CP. The next day CD28 I had some dark pink blood at cervix when checked, the next day (yesterday CD29) I had some light brown in my stringy like CM at cervix also. Today is very light brown and normal CM at cervix. Nothing has yet to have made it to my underwear. I have been doing research on implantation spotting which has given me crazy excitement, which I just have the gut feeling it is AF on here but teasing me and laughing! :haha: I pray it's my bfp but I just don't feel it. I don't want to get excited because I don't want to cry when AF shows. I haven't gotten this excited over any possible PG symptoms since November. I am wearing pantyliners or light undies everyday to monitor, I am so nervous. If this isn't torture I don't know what is?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nixilix said:


> jaimie i love your posts :)

I second that Rachel!!!

Yay for O! :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Have you tested?


----------



## Nixilix

yay for o indeed :) it better happen!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I tested a few times so far yesterday am, the day before and the day before that with $1 store tests and all were a Big Fat Negative. A few hours later I could have sworn I seena very very light line on one but I rechecked it later on and it must have been my eyes! Whats that called? Oh yea, Line eye! :haha:
All those other months I dumped tons of money on good tests for nothing, it's heartbreaking to poas thats $15 for two and they come up neg then I get upset for wasting money! Crazy, I know, I am a penny pincher!
I want to so bad......but I don't know if I shall just wait the two more days and see or spend the dough!


----------



## Nixilix

i would test but thats cause im an addict! xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nixilix said:


> yay for o indeed :) it better happen!!

It will Happen!!! ;)

I want all my girls that I have been going through TTC with this long time to fiinally get their bfps. Even if that means I'll get my bfp after all of you guys do. I feel awfully upset and want to cry when someone I have been talking to for months and months don't get a bfp. Every month.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nixilix said:


> i would test but thats cause im an addict! xx

I want to but I am soooooo nervous to see a bfn, even though I feel its going to be a bfn. I think, it hasn't happened yet so would it really happen now? My heart is racing I am so nervous! But trying to calm down so I don;t set myself up for a fall.


----------



## Nixilix

me too tryfor, i really hope we all get what we all so deserve :) fingers crossed we get it together!


----------



## Annamumof2

well it looks like the signs of the period showing has been and gone as she isnt here grrrr


----------



## tryforbaby2

Annamumof2 said:


> well it looks like the signs of the period showing has been and gone as she isnt here grrrr

Me too Anna. What kind of hpt's are you taking? 
I am seriously considering being Rachel for a few and buying some FRER and POAS!


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well it looks like the signs of the period showing has been and gone as she isnt here grrrr
> 
> Me too Anna. What kind of hpt's are you taking?
> I am seriously considering being Rachel for a few and buying some FRER and POAS!Click to expand...

ummm they was cheap ones from pound land and wilkos and they say 25miu on the box, and i took a prodictor i think and that i thought had a line on it but it was very hard to see


----------



## tryforbaby2

I see I see. I buy a tube of 20 opk sticks per month so I can use two a day to see how it progresses. If you don't use them in 30 days they expire, meaning, they will not be good for the following cycle, so I always use them up for fun. This month was funny, I had even lines CD16 and CD17 really really dark ones CD18 and CD19 and they got lighter in color but remained very positive until I used them up. My very last 2 were near even in color probably a shade or two lighter, so not neccessarily positive either. That was the first thing that got my hopes up! Constant pos opks AFTER I O'd.

I just checked my cervix as it felt really wet and it was just plain old CM, no more blood. So weird! :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Im out AF is here hmmm 12 day luteal Phase that on the short side that's if my OV day is correct. my temps were not Ideal this month. I'm trying to hold my self together but deep inside I'm gutted :cry: Think I will have a nice well deserved glass of wine with DH. we are going to go on a weight loss plan now so we can lose some weight. I am even considering weaning DD, I feel a bit guilty on that but she is 20 months this month. :cry: I don't know what to do any more. so sorry girls just having a moan. I know when my hormones stable I will feel so much better.


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> I see I see. I buy a tube of 20 opk sticks per month so I can use two a day to see how it progresses. If you don't use them in 30 days they expire, meaning, they will not be good for the following cycle, so I always use them up for fun. This month was funny, I had even lines CD16 and CD17 really really dark ones CD18 and CD19 and they got lighter in color but remained very positive until I used them up. My very last 2 were near even in color probably a shade or two lighter, so not neccessarily positive either. That was the first thing that got my hopes up! Constant pos opks AFTER I O'd.
> 
> I just checked my cervix as it felt really wet and it was just plain old CM, no more blood. So weird! :wacko:

dont they show BFP after o and close to AF date FX :hugs: sounds strange hmmm will you test tomorrow :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: Maybe weaning would help you get pregnant easier, no? And I have been doing the health-ier thing too. I workout at least 2 X a week for a total of 5-6 hours (Yoga, Zumba, nautlius (weight) and some cardio. We also changed alot of our foods to healthier lower sodium, lower sugar foods. I hope it works for you, weight loss is tough for me!

I had + opks from CD16 (even lines) all the way to CD26, CD27 I took the last two and the lines were very much so there but not as dark as the control line. So for 10-11days of positives, I am either thinking, I did it (which I so don;t think so) or my body is taking forever to release my eggy. I forget what it's called but there is something out there that produces your lh for your surge then holds the egg until it's ready or something like that :shrug: I saved last month and this months opks. When I can get my DH's camera, Ill take a pic and figure out how to post it.


----------



## bbdreams

tryforbaby2 said:


> :hugs: Maybe weaning would help you get pregnant easier, no? And I have been doing the health-ier thing too. I workout at least 2 X a week for a total of 5-6 hours (Yoga, Zumba, nautlius (weight) and some cardio. We also changed alot of our foods to healthier lower sodium, lower sugar foods. I hope it works for you, weight loss is tough for me!
> 
> I had + opks from CD16 (even lines) all the way to CD26, CD27 I took the last two and the lines were very much so there but not as dark as the control line. So for 10-11days of positives, I am either thinking, I did it (which I so don;t think so) or my body is taking forever to release my eggy. I forget what it's called but there is something out there that produces your lh for your surge then holds the egg until it's ready or something like that :shrug: I saved last month and this months opks. When I can get my DH's camera, Ill take a pic and figure out how to post it.

tryfor: I used to buy the packs of 20 opks from first response, but they kept being positive for days after I ov'd, so I switched to the clearblue and I got two positive days with those.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:hugs: celtic :hugs: I totally know how you are feeling, especially that deep down gutted part :cry: Where is the middle finger version of this :thumbup: for the witch? Haha!

Tryfor - I think you are thinking of the corpus luteum? I've got my everything crossed for you!!!

Well, you can see how well I'm doing with day 1 of taking a more laid back, less obsessed approach and staying off bnb! I got a bill for my annual exam with my gynie today too - because I talked with her about fertility issues and they coded that on the claim my insurer isn't paying for it. I got the provider to resubmit the claim but they aren't sure if it will work. :shrug: Just a word of caution - be clear on what your insurer will or won't cover before you ask any fertility questions at the doc's office! Looks like they paid for DH's SA though.... The whole ordeal answered another question - fertility treatments aren't covered if it comes to that! :dohh:


----------



## tryforbaby2

hmmmm? something to think about then. I use answer brand. Last month I had about three more days of +opks after O (I guess until al the LH left my system) and then very neg with hardly a trace of LH on the tests. Maybe I got a faulty batch this time or something funky is going on with my hormones! :rofl: I like answer brand because they are $18 at wal-mart for 20 strips! Dollar store ones were crap for me (I guess because you are supposed to let your pee get to room temp before you use). But thanks I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> :hugs: celtic :hugs: I totally know how you are feeling, especially that deep down gutted part :cry: Where is the middle finger version of this :thumbup: for the witch? Haha!
> 
> Tryfor - I think you are thinking of the corpus luteum? I've got my everything crossed for you!!!
> 
> Well, you can see how well I'm doing with day 1 of taking a more laid back, less obsessed approach and staying off bnb! I got a bill for my annual exam with my gynie today too - because I talked with her about fertility issues and they coded that on the claim my insurer isn't paying for it. I got the provider to resubmit the claim but they aren't sure if it will work. :shrug: Just a word of caution - be clear on what your insurer will or won't cover before you ask any fertility questions at the doc's office! Looks like they paid for DH's SA though.... The whole ordeal answered another question - fertility treatments aren't covered if it comes to that! :dohh:

Jaimie, I think this :finger: is what you are looking for! :rofl:

Whats the corpus luteum? I seen the word before but don't remember what I seen about it? Isn't that your lining? Your AF gearing up to start? At least the SA was covered but I would discuss (via phone so they can't charge you) what services are covered by your insurance. We don't like not knowing!!! It was a consultation right?


----------



## bbdreams

LuckyD said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> well, it's definitely not morning sickness! I have been in bed all day with a bad stomach ache, fever and an aching body...not much fun! It's a weird stomach ache - in my upper abdomen - but way away from any baby-related body parts such as uterus or ovaries or anything like that, so I think I am just sick! It is crappy time to be feeling unwell.
> 
> Testing in two days time..still no symptoms really...do still have creamy cm, but I have had that before a few cycles ago. Only unusual thing is that my BBs aren't sore yet - usually they are sore about five days to a week before I get AF.
> 
> Anyway, am taking this sick old body to bed and hoping I wake up in the morning feeling better.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and staying as positive as you can xx be good to yourselves ladies! It's not an easy thing we do each month x

Sorry you are feeling ill Lucky! Hopefully, though you will feel better when you get that BFP!


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moondance, My DD likes Kelly Clarkson. Her one toothbrush plays one of her songs! :rofl: I hope you had a fab time at the concert! I'm glad your DH is so confident he hit the right spot! I get V pain when I am O'ing. The outer part of my V on one side or the other gets sore and feels bruised. In MY case it means that I am O'ing and the side of the pain is normally the side of which my eggy will be released.

I've never had it before, ever, that I can remember. But yeah, I have that same toothbrush. I never use it because to make it play, you've got to press really hard on your teeth and it plays inside your mouth, and it kinda freaks me out somewhat. Coz its like, inside my head. LOL
Concert was fab, took tonnes of pics, and even videoed some of her songs. 
Was a little bit dissapointed she didn't do more songs off her latest album, she instead did 3 covers of other songs, Keith Urban, Kings of Leon and another one I can't remember what it was.
She did some of her old, more well known stuff, and only about 4 songs off the new album.
The guy next to me, this guy in his 50's, TOTALLY friggen obsessed with Kelly, he has all her live footage, all her TV appearances, everything, even the totally rare, hard to find appearances she's made. We exchanged email addresses coz he wants to burn a bunch of multimedia CD's for me and post them to me after he's done following Kelly around the country (YES, thats right, he is attending EVERY SINGLE Kelly concert in the whole country) and dragging his poor wife around with him. LOL 
She doesn't quite seem to "get it" I don't think.





Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Moondance - it is sweet that your OH is cheering you on like that.

He reckons with each of his other kids to his previous partner, that he had the exact same feeling when he impregnated her and he was right each time... And he said when we were at the hotel, he had the same feeling as he did with the others. Male intuition, LOL Sounds so weird, coz I always heard people speak about a womans intuition, but never a mans.




CelticNiamh said:


> Im out AF is here hmmm 12 day luteal Phase that on the short side that's if my OV day is correct. my temps were not Ideal this month. I'm trying to hold my self together but deep inside I'm gutted :cry: Think I will have a nice well deserved glass of wine with DH. we are going to go on a weight loss plan now so we can lose some weight. I am even considering weaning DD, I feel a bit guilty on that but she is 20 months this month. :cry: I don't know what to do any more. so sorry girls just having a moan. I know when my hormones stable I will feel so much better.

So sorry the wicked witch got you Celtic! :(
But don't feel too bad about weaning DD, I mean, 20 months is a long time, and either way, its going to happen eventually isn't it? I'm sure she'll be fine!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I can't believe that man is dragging his poor wife all over the country for concerts of the same artist!!!! :rofl:

Hey man's intuition huh? xxfingers crossed he is right onxx

I know I tried the toothbrush once to see how it worked and it bugged me too!


----------



## Moondance

Feels so weird playing the music inside your head...

But yeah, I love Kelly, and would happily have gone to both Sydney AND Newcastle concerts, but yeah, I'm low income, so one concert is enough, especially when its generally the same concert each time, the only difference is which songs by other artists she actually covers.

I am sitting here, feeling really spun out. A bit dizzy... and when I stand up and walk around, I feel gassy and nauseous on top of dizzy. Oy vey. 
Also woke up this morning with the crotch of my pyjamas SOAKED through, all wet. Not wee though...
WTH going on!


----------



## LuckyD

Hey everyone,

So sorry Celtic :hugs::hugs:

AF got me too. Right on time today. 

Just had a big cry with my Mum and OH. 

Will post again when I feel a bit more positive! xxx


----------



## Moondance

Oh Lucky, so sorry. :(
It is the major of all major suckfests when AF arrives, makes you feel so broken and "whyyyyyyyyy" kind of thing.

But FX for next cycle!


----------



## LuckyD

Moondance said:


> Oh Lucky, so sorry. :(
> It is the major of all major suckfests when AF arrives, makes you feel so broken and "whyyyyyyyyy" kind of thing.
> 
> But FX for next cycle!

Thanks sweetie! Yeah, you said - major suckfest. Ah well, trying to pick myself up now, have a nice evening, and get back into a positive space for this coming cycle!

Hope you are doing ok - hope your OH's 'male intuition' is correct!


----------



## Moondance

LuckyD said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lucky, so sorry. :(
> It is the major of all major suckfests when AF arrives, makes you feel so broken and "whyyyyyyyyy" kind of thing.
> 
> But FX for next cycle!
> 
> Thanks sweetie! Yeah, you said - major suckfest. Ah well, trying to pick myself up now, have a nice evening, and get back into a positive space for this coming cycle!
> 
> Hope you are doing ok - hope your OH's 'male intuition' is correct!Click to expand...

I'm such a geek, despite saying "I refuse to test early, I don't want to test early" I am right now wondering when is too early.... coz I wanna pee on a stick! LOL :blush::blush:


----------



## Nixilix

Now you can take back your comment about me
testing early!


----------



## CelticNiamh

AAAH Crap had a post but I lost it! :wacko:

Jaimie thanks hun, feel a wee bit better, I didn't even bother with the wine I just went to bed and watched TV for a while early night. Like the two fingered salute to the fecken :witch: please stick around we would miss you :flower:the

Tryfor the copus letuem is a cyst that forms were the egg is released form the ovary's, its takes care of the egg till implantation and releases progesterone, then when the egg implants it helps takes care of the baby on till the placenta kicks in at week 9 or 10. if we don't get pregnant it runs out of progesterone and starts to break down then your one pays a visit!! I weighed my self this morning and put on a small amount over Easter so now to increase my exercise I do a lot of walking but need to add in some more heart increasing exercise I think. now to work on my diet more and also back on the B complex as I think stopping it showed this month with late OV and only 12 day LP. I still have my FX for you :flower:


LuckyD :hugs: as you know I so know how you feel, hope your ok and feeling better thinking of you :hugs:

Nixilix howdy :hugs:

moondance wait till 12dpo LOL hope your DP is right !:happydance:

Think its official April has been a crap month, so I'm hoping May comes in like a lion and out like a Lamb with many BFP :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

sooo whos left for the april testing?

i am still here no AF i think shes gone on holiday and forgot to give me the BFP post card, anyway i had sex last night and today ive had 2 big globs of pale yellow stuff, i am guessing thats down to the sex but well still no show of the AF after sex.

she is really being mean to me now


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> sooo whos left for the april testing?
> 
> i am still here no AF i think shes gone on holiday and forgot to give me the BFP post card, anyway i had sex last night and today ive had 2 big globs of pale yellow stuff, i am guessing thats down to the sex but well still no show of the AF after sex.
> 
> she is really being mean to me now

Anna is is cruel to you at this stage, have you thought about gong to the doctor and see whats going on on you! Ild have no hairl left at this stage!


----------



## CelticNiamh

you know what, I'm so fickle, so checking out when I will potentially OV again and all of a sudden I'm feeling excited and hopeful that we can achieve BFP this cycle so guess I'm moving right along to hopefully testing in May :haha: roll on OV

ooh and I'm thinking the med's I was taken when I was sick may have not helped me this cycle and back on my vitamins and healthy diet wean DD as I think 20 months is enough Ive done my time LOL need my boobs back for a while any way. also my little operation in the middle of LP has not helped and I noticed I never really felt confident this cycle at all, actually none of us AF showed up for did feel very confident inner instinct!

OK enough rambling I'm off researching and going our for some exercise !


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> sooo whos left for the april testing?
> 
> i am still here no AF i think shes gone on holiday and forgot to give me the BFP post card, anyway i had sex last night and today ive had 2 big globs of pale yellow stuff, i am guessing thats down to the sex but well still no show of the AF after sex.
> 
> she is really being mean to me now
> 
> Anna is is cruel to you at this stage, have you thought about gong to the doctor and see whats going on on you! Ild have no hairl left at this stage!Click to expand...

all they will do is send me away or tell me they cant help me like before, and when i ask for a test it takes them a week to get me the results, if i hit CD55 then i will go and see someone as thats the cycle lengh i started with when i come of the depo


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> sooo whos left for the april testing?
> 
> i am still here no AF i think shes gone on holiday and forgot to give me the BFP post card, anyway i had sex last night and today ive had 2 big globs of pale yellow stuff, i am guessing thats down to the sex but well still no show of the AF after sex.
> 
> she is really being mean to me now
> 
> Anna is is cruel to you at this stage, have you thought about gong to the doctor and see whats going on on you! Ild have no hairl left at this stage!Click to expand...
> 
> all they will do is send me away or tell me they cant help me like before, and when i ask for a test it takes them a week to get me the results, if i hit CD55 then i will go and see someone as thats the cycle lengh i started with when i come of the depoClick to expand...

can you not ask for a blood test so they can check if you are or not pregnant and if not then may they can help kick start your cycle. it might be worth your while looking in to vitamins or charting (if you dont chart that is) to help see were you are and blance out the hormones.

I just have been googling and
thinking of adding in
Star flower oil along with my evening primrose oil as it helps to regulate the woman's hormonal cycle
also found this information on BNB ( I love this site)
* Vitex angus castus (chasteberry) : This is meant to help with hormal problems, especially luteal phase defects. . Some sites say only take between menstruation and ovulation, others say its safe throughout cycle, just stop when you find out you are pregnant. Do not take with clomid or similar drugs.
* Evening Primrose oil : This is meant to help with the production of quality cervical fluid necessary for conception ( it helps the sperm to swim and stay alive longer). Some sources say take only from menstruation to ovulation as it can cause uterine contractions, others say its ok to take right through pregnancy! You need to take about 200omg a day. It is also a good source of omega 6. If you do take large amounts of EPO you need to ensure you also have enough omega 3 to balance it. The recommended ratio is 1:4 (omega 3 to omega 6). You can do this by taking fish oil supplements, or flax oil if you are vegetarian. (If you take fish oils make sure they come from a good source, as cheaper sources can be made from polluted fish).
* Ginseng : For mail fertility - said to boost immune system and help with male importance and mail infertility.
* Flaxseed oil : For men and for women. Said to improve quality of man's sperm. Said to help regulate a woman's cycle. ITs also a good source of omega 3.

but there one for you two Jaimie and tryfor if you are not using them already for our other half's!


----------



## Nessicle

congrats Luzelle!! I'm 5 weeks and still don't have much symptoms! Feel tired a lot and sore bb's and that's it! Also got some strong cramps last night which freaked me out a lot but apparently it's normal lol

Also to the girls checking cp - mine was low and open at 7dpo just in case anyone is worried about it! 

how is everyone else? haven't had chance to catch up on the rest of the posts so if someone could update me please? 

:flower: xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> congrats Luzelle!! I'm 5 weeks and still don't have much symptoms! Feel tired a lot and sore bb's and that's it! Also got some strong cramps last night which freaked me out a lot but apparently it's normal lol
> 
> Also to the girls checking cp - mine was low and open at 7dpo just in case anyone is worried about it!
> 
> how is everyone else? haven't had chance to catch up on the rest of the posts so if someone could update me please?
> 
> :flower: xx

Hey hun 

so far some of us me included with Jaimie and LuckyD are dealing with AF! 
Im ok now :wacko: planning my next atempt. 
so we are waiting for the rest of the group to test


----------



## Nessicle

oh so sorry girls :hugs: that damn stupid bitch witch I wish she would sod off for all you fab ladies! 

:dust: and FX for the girls waiting to test xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> sooo whos left for the april testing?
> 
> i am still here no AF i think shes gone on holiday and forgot to give me the BFP post card, anyway i had sex last night and today ive had 2 big globs of pale yellow stuff, i am guessing thats down to the sex but well still no show of the AF after sex.
> 
> she is really being mean to me now
> 
> Anna is is cruel to you at this stage, have you thought about gong to the doctor and see whats going on on you! Ild have no hairl left at this stage!Click to expand...
> 
> all they will do is send me away or tell me they cant help me like before, and when i ask for a test it takes them a week to get me the results, if i hit CD55 then i will go and see someone as thats the cycle lengh i started with when i come of the depoClick to expand...
> 
> can you not ask for a blood test so they can check if you are or not pregnant and if not then may they can help kick start your cycle. it might be worth your while looking in to vitamins or charting (if you dont chart that is) to help see were you are and blance out the hormones.
> 
> I just have been googling and
> thinking of adding in
> Star flower oil along with my evening primrose oil as it helps to regulate the woman's hormonal cycle
> also found this information on BNB ( I love this site)
> * Vitex angus castus (chasteberry) : This is meant to help with hormal problems, especially luteal phase defects. . Some sites say only take between menstruation and ovulation, others say its safe throughout cycle, just stop when you find out you are pregnant. Do not take with clomid or similar drugs.
> * Evening Primrose oil : This is meant to help with the production of quality cervical fluid necessary for conception ( it helps the sperm to swim and stay alive longer). Some sources say take only from menstruation to ovulation as it can cause uterine contractions, others say its ok to take right through pregnancy! You need to take about 200omg a day. It is also a good source of omega 6. If you do take large amounts of EPO you need to ensure you also have enough omega 3 to balance it. The recommended ratio is 1:4 (omega 3 to omega 6). You can do this by taking fish oil supplements, or flax oil if you are vegetarian. (If you take fish oils make sure they come from a good source, as cheaper sources can be made from polluted fish).
> * Ginseng : For mail fertility - said to boost immune system and help with male importance and mail infertility.
> * Flaxseed oil : For men and for women. Said to improve quality of man's sperm. Said to help regulate a woman's cycle. ITs also a good source of omega 3.
> 
> but there one for you two Jaimie and tryfor if you are not using them already for our other half's!Click to expand...

like i said they wont help me because of the meds im surpost to be on already thats why im waiting for BFP or AF to go back on it again


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> sooo whos left for the april testing?
> 
> i am still here no AF i think shes gone on holiday and forgot to give me the BFP post card, anyway i had sex last night and today ive had 2 big globs of pale yellow stuff, i am guessing thats down to the sex but well still no show of the AF after sex.
> 
> she is really being mean to me now
> 
> Anna is is cruel to you at this stage, have you thought about gong to the doctor and see whats going on on you! Ild have no hairl left at this stage!Click to expand...
> 
> all they will do is send me away or tell me they cant help me like before, and when i ask for a test it takes them a week to get me the results, if i hit CD55 then i will go and see someone as thats the cycle lengh i started with when i come of the depoClick to expand...
> 
> can you not ask for a blood test so they can check if you are or not pregnant and if not then may they can help kick start your cycle. it might be worth your while looking in to vitamins or charting (if you dont chart that is) to help see were you are and blance out the hormones.
> 
> I just have been googling and
> thinking of adding in
> Star flower oil along with my evening primrose oil as it helps to regulate the woman's hormonal cycle
> also found this information on BNB ( I love this site)
> * Vitex angus castus (chasteberry) : This is meant to help with hormal problems, especially luteal phase defects. . Some sites say only take between menstruation and ovulation, others say its safe throughout cycle, just stop when you find out you are pregnant. Do not take with clomid or similar drugs.
> * Evening Primrose oil : This is meant to help with the production of quality cervical fluid necessary for conception ( it helps the sperm to swim and stay alive longer). Some sources say take only from menstruation to ovulation as it can cause uterine contractions, others say its ok to take right through pregnancy! You need to take about 200omg a day. It is also a good source of omega 6. If you do take large amounts of EPO you need to ensure you also have enough omega 3 to balance it. The recommended ratio is 1:4 (omega 3 to omega 6). You can do this by taking fish oil supplements, or flax oil if you are vegetarian. (If you take fish oils make sure they come from a good source, as cheaper sources can be made from polluted fish).
> * Ginseng : For mail fertility - said to boost immune system and help with male importance and mail infertility.
> * Flaxseed oil : For men and for women. Said to improve quality of man's sperm. Said to help regulate a woman's cycle. ITs also a good source of omega 3.
> 
> but there one for you two Jaimie and tryfor if you are not using them already for our other half's!Click to expand...
> 
> like i said they wont help me because of the meds im surpost to be on already thats why im waiting for BFP or AF to go back on it againClick to expand...

AHHH your on meds, bummer that they would make you wait, I didnt see you mention that before sorry!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Celtic, :flower: Thanks so much for the information!
LuckyD, :hugs: I believe a glimmer of hope comes back during AF to prepare for next cycle.

As for me, CD30 or CD31 either 12 or 13dpo. I am buying a damned test today! I can't wait any longer. I had that blood at the cervix 4 days ago (light brown/light pink) then the day after some dark pink (for a little bit) and yesterday a spot or two of light brown CM up there. Again nothing made it to my undies so now I am excited as I have some creamy/watery like CM. I keep running to the bathroom because I feel wet but "so far" it's just watery CM.

I didn't want to get to excited but I can't help it, I am now. I couldn't sleep last night so I sat up thinking of baby names!!!

I have had Kiera Christine picked out for years and last night I paused and smiled alot when I thought of Preston (either Scott or Nicholas) for a boy!!!!

Now I am getting carried away!!!! :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Celtic, :flower: Thanks so much for the information!
> LuckyD, :hugs: I believe a glimmer of hope comes back during AF to prepare for next cycle.
> 
> As for me, CD30 or CD31 either 12 or 13dpo. I am buying a damned test today! I can't wait any longer. I had that blood at the cervix 4 days ago (light brown/light pink) then the day after some dark pink (for a little bit) and yesterday a spot or two of light brown CM up there. Again nothing made it to my undies so now I am excited as I have some creamy/watery like CM. I keep running to the bathroom because I feel wet but "so far" it's just watery CM.
> 
> I didn't want to get to excited but I can't help it, I am now. I couldn't sleep last night so I sat up thinking of baby names!!!
> 
> I have had Kiera Christine picked out for years and last night I paused and smiled alot when I thought of Preston (either Scott or Nicholas) for a boy!!!!
> 
> Now I am getting carried away!!!! :wacko:

Im so excited for you now and have every thing crossed good signs hun!!!:happydance: let us know either way. :hugs:

your right a glimmer of hope does come back, Im living proof today!


----------



## LuckyD

Good Luck tryfor!!!! I really, really hope this is it for you love xxx let us know when you test!

Anna - I am so sorry - waiting must be driving you crazy!! Hang in there x


----------



## Moondance

Nixilix said:


> Now you can take back your comment about me
> testing early!

I'm wanting to test, but I'm still refraining until AF is late.
Wanting and doing are two different things.

ETA:
But I was never trying to be rude or anything about you testing early. It was just that at the time you were testing early, I first read about and heard about chemicals, and found out what they were and it got me wondering and thinking, if people on the forums know about such things, why do they test so early, when there is the heartbreaking possibility of the chemical PGs.
It made me realise that I don't want to go through that, the knowing and then having it all go to pot anyway. I'm not emotionally equipped for such things personally. And then it DID actually happen to you, which was just terrible and I truly am so sorry. 

It still doesn't stop the urge to want to pee on the stick and find out, but I'm still not going to do it. Not til 14dpo and AF is meant to be here, or is at least one day late.
If I can hold out, and IF she is late, then I wait until one week late before testing. Can't really afford to buy a lot of tests right now anyway.... the only ones the local crappy supermarket has now are FRER and they're $8 each, for ONE test.


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> I didn't want to get to excited but I can't help it, I am now. I couldn't sleep last night so I sat up thinking of baby names!!!
> 
> I have had Kiera Christine picked out for years and last night I paused and smiled alot when I thought of Preston (either Scott or Nicholas) for a boy!!!!
> 
> Now I am getting carried away!!!! :wacko:


If you're getting carried away, I've been carried away most of my life... I came up with my future sons name when I was TWELVE. I told my mum and she near pooped bricks! She freaked out utterly.
And I had a girls name picked out at the same time, but recently I thought up one I like more and even DP really likes it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

LuckyD said:


> Good Luck tryfor!!!! I really, really hope this is it for you love xxx let us know when you test!
> 
> Anna - I am so sorry - waiting must be driving you crazy!! Hang in there x

Looks like we are on the exact same CD :flower: is your tummy bug gone :flower:


----------



## Moondance

sometimes I wonder if the really really really early "symptoms" we ladies see are just wishful thinking....

Like okay, I may have implanted on 7 dpo, which if I was pregnant right now, would only make me like, 2 days pregnant....
There is no way any person could emit symptoms being only 2 days pregnant right???? Thats too early, I mean, the little baby bean is still microscopic.

Having said that, I am sick to death of being a piglet, needing to pee all the time, having a weird headache, having my boobies hurt in weird places, having a wet vagina, and feeling too scared to brush my teeth because I vomited on my toothbrush yesterday. 
But I still think they're not real and its only my brain because I'm hoping so much.


And its also bed time. I am sleepy!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Now you can take back your comment about me
> testing early!
> 
> I'm wanting to test, but I'm still refraining until AF is late.
> Wanting and doing are two different things.
> 
> ETA:
> But I was never trying to be rude or anything about you testing early. It was just that at the time you were testing early, I first read about and heard about chemicals, and found out what they were and it got me wondering and thinking, if people on the forums know about such things, why do they test so early, when there is the heartbreaking possibility of the chemical PGs.
> It made me realise that I don't want to go through that, the knowing and then having it all go to pot anyway. I'm not emotionally equipped for such things personally. And then it DID actually happen to you, which was just terrible and I truly am so sorry.
> 
> It still doesn't stop the urge to want to pee on the stick and find out, but I'm still not going to do it. Not til 14dpo and AF is meant to be here, or is at least one day late.
> If I can hold out, and IF she is late, then I wait until one week late before testing. Can't really afford to buy a lot of tests right now anyway.... the only ones the local crappy supermarket has now are FRER and they're $8 each, for ONE test.Click to expand...

 try ebay moondance great it is! I'm on a tight budget but have priced OT and PT for really affordable money.https://cgi.ebay.com.au/4-x-EARLY-P...ZAU_Medical_Special_Needs?hash=item45efab58a3

I think testing early can be helpful and when its gets close to AF I succumb to the urge! I'm glad I tested early I got a BFN but I was prepared for AF arriving and she did I was gutted but today I'm looking forward to this cycle.:winkwink:

I can see were you are coming from, but I can see Nelix point as well. neither of you are wrong, each to their own, different strokes for different folks as they say.


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> sooo whos left for the april testing?
> 
> i am still here no AF i think shes gone on holiday and forgot to give me the BFP post card, anyway i had sex last night and today ive had 2 big globs of pale yellow stuff, i am guessing thats down to the sex but well still no show of the AF after sex.
> 
> she is really being mean to me now
> 
> Anna is is cruel to you at this stage, have you thought about gong to the doctor and see whats going on on you! Ild have no hairl left at this stage!Click to expand...
> 
> all they will do is send me away or tell me they cant help me like before, and when i ask for a test it takes them a week to get me the results, if i hit CD55 then i will go and see someone as thats the cycle lengh i started with when i come of the depoClick to expand...
> 
> can you not ask for a blood test so they can check if you are or not pregnant and if not then may they can help kick start your cycle. it might be worth your while looking in to vitamins or charting (if you dont chart that is) to help see were you are and blance out the hormones.
> 
> I just have been googling and
> thinking of adding in
> Star flower oil along with my evening primrose oil as it helps to regulate the woman's hormonal cycle
> also found this information on BNB ( I love this site)
> * Vitex angus castus (chasteberry) : This is meant to help with hormal problems, especially luteal phase defects. . Some sites say only take between menstruation and ovulation, others say its safe throughout cycle, just stop when you find out you are pregnant. Do not take with clomid or similar drugs.
> * Evening Primrose oil : This is meant to help with the production of quality cervical fluid necessary for conception ( it helps the sperm to swim and stay alive longer). Some sources say take only from menstruation to ovulation as it can cause uterine contractions, others say its ok to take right through pregnancy! You need to take about 200omg a day. It is also a good source of omega 6. If you do take large amounts of EPO you need to ensure you also have enough omega 3 to balance it. The recommended ratio is 1:4 (omega 3 to omega 6). You can do this by taking fish oil supplements, or flax oil if you are vegetarian. (If you take fish oils make sure they come from a good source, as cheaper sources can be made from polluted fish).
> * Ginseng : For mail fertility - said to boost immune system and help with male importance and mail infertility.
> * Flaxseed oil : For men and for women. Said to improve quality of man's sperm. Said to help regulate a woman's cycle. ITs also a good source of omega 3.
> 
> but there one for you two Jaimie and tryfor if you are not using them already for our other half's!Click to expand...
> 
> like i said they wont help me because of the meds im surpost to be on already thats why im waiting for BFP or AF to go back on it againClick to expand...
> 
> AHHH your on meds, bummer that they would make you wait, I didnt see you mention that before sorry!Click to expand...

its alright hun, i just need to sit back and wait for the AF or a BFP to show till i can go back on my tablets because if i am pregnant they will switch the tablets to an injection and well i have to wait and sit it out so i am guessing i will be the only one left here


----------



## CelticNiamh

[/QUOTE]

its alright hun, i just need to sit back and wait for the AF or a BFP to show till i can go back on my tablets because if i am pregnant they will switch the tablets to an injection and well i have to wait and sit it out so i am guessing i will be the only one left here[/QUOTE]


I hope not, I hope you have an answer soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Well ladies I took a frer and it was negative. I have calmed down now very much so, BUT I still have a slight glimmer of hope! My CM is watery and nearly like EWCM, so either she will def. be here tomorrow or the next day or my prayers will be answered.

If AF is not here by Monday morning I will test again, if she comes before then I will hold my head high and consider taking a break from ttc for awhile to enjoy my summer and just bd whenever the urge approaches.

I read online that it takes roughly a week after any potential implantation bleeding to get a positive result. I am hoping that is the case!! So wednesday or thurday, IF I were to be it should show by then.

xXx Fingers Crossed xXx


----------



## bbdreams

LuckyD said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So sorry Celtic :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AF got me too. Right on time today.
> 
> Just had a big cry with my Mum and OH.
> 
> Will post again when I feel a bit more positive! xxx


So sorry Lucky!:hugs:

I will be soon to join you... I have been spotting brown cm for a few days now, and yesterday it turned pink, and today it is watery and pinkish brown. My boobs feel like they weigh a ton and I have been cramping randomly, so I am expecting :witch: to show herself today.:cry:

The doctor wants to put me back on clomid now twice a day! I hate that stuff... I wish I could just get a BFP!


----------



## tryforbaby2

BUMP


Bumping up the thread!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i'm here and i saw alittle spotting or what i thought anyway, i will see how it goes and keep you informed


----------



## Annamumof2

what does alot of sticky string CM mean?


----------



## Nessicle

Moondance said:


> sometimes I wonder if the really really really early "symptoms" we ladies see are just wishful thinking....
> 
> Like okay, I may have implanted on 7 dpo, which if I was pregnant right now, would only make me like, 2 days pregnant....
> There is no way any person could emit symptoms being only 2 days pregnant right???? Thats too early, I mean, the little baby bean is still microscopic.
> 
> Having said that, I am sick to death of being a piglet, needing to pee all the time, having a weird headache, having my boobies hurt in weird places, having a wet vagina, and feeling too scared to brush my teeth because I vomited on my toothbrush yesterday.
> But I still think they're not real and its only my brain because I'm hoping so much.
> 
> 
> And its also bed time. I am sleepy!

Mondance there is such a thing as the Early Pregnancy Factor (google it) so it is possible to have symptoms before though I think you would have to be over sensitive to your body to notice. However, morning sickness, peeing frequently etc wouldnt start this early, I've only just started peeing constantly over this last week and haven't got any MS yet as it's too early for that, it usually kicks in from around 6 weeks (but of course everyone is different and it is possible in some pregnancies to get earlier than usual symptoms)

I am 99.9% sure I impanted early hours of 8dpo - I was semi conscious laid in bed early hours that morning and I felt a gentle tugging sensation in my uterus for about 10 mins or so then I went to sleep again and obviously wouldnt have noticed it in my sleep, by 7pm that night my boobs were tremendously sore so it only took the full day to get a symptom!! I never have sore bb's so I knew that I was pregnant and then at 10dpo I tested and yay I got a +hpt! 

so don't lose hope and think that it's impossible to feel any symptoms just yet :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gifCeltic and LuckyD ~ I'm awfully sorry this wasn't our month. Way to get back on the train Celtic, and thanks for the ginseng and flaxseed oil information! :thumbup: Lucky - I really hope you are feeling better soon. I feel much better after a couple of days and a motorcycle ride :winkwink:

Moondance and TryFor - I've been making a list of names since I got engaged. It is the one frivolity I allow myself - I won't let my sister give me my nephew's baby clothes or anything like that - just keeping a list of names and pondering them from time to time. FX'd for you ladies!

Anna - I feel terribly that this cycle has gotten all unruly on you!


----------



## Annamumof2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gifCeltic and LuckyD ~ I'm awfully sorry this wasn't our month. Way to get back on the train Celtic, and thanks for the ginseng and flaxseed oil information! :thumbup: Lucky - I really hope you are feeling better soon. I feel much better after a couple of days and a motorcycle ride :winkwink:
> 
> Moondance and TryFor - I've been making a list of names since I got engaged. It is the one frivolity I allow myself - I won't let my sister give me my nephew's baby clothes or anything like that - just keeping a list of names and pondering them from time to time. FX'd for you ladies!
> 
> Anna - I feel terribly that this cycle has gotten all unruly on you!

yeah i just wish i know where i was right now


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/grouphugg.gifCeltic and LuckyD ~ I'm awfully sorry this wasn't our month. Way to get back on the train Celtic, and thanks for the ginseng and flaxseed oil information! :thumbup: Lucky - I really hope you are feeling better soon. I feel much better after a couple of days and a motorcycle ride :winkwink:
> 
> Moondance and TryFor - I've been making a list of names since I got engaged. It is the one frivolity I allow myself - I won't let my sister give me my nephew's baby clothes or anything like that - just keeping a list of names and pondering them from time to time. FX'd for you ladies!
> 
> Anna - I feel terribly that this cycle has gotten all unruly on you!

I know hun, we will get there and I have another one for us as well, MACA I knew of it before as I took it to balance out my hormones after mild PND when I noticed around AF I was very depressed and it was driving me insane. I got mine from Forever living products. But its excellent for TTC for women and men. basically it works on the pituitary gland and balances out hormones, increase sex drive, sperm amount and quality plus increases our chances of getting pregnant!''In women, Maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.'' you take it right through as its a vegatable, Im going to order it as soon as I can, there is a thread about it here and 4 of the girls who have taken it are pregnant so its half and half now! hope Ive got hope LOL 

worth a try and DH is sold with the toughts at more :sex: but I have told him not every day as thinking i will SMEP this time as well


----------



## LuckyD

Thanks for the love ladies!

Celtic - am feeling better now thanks - just seemed to be a 24 hour bug, so feeling ok, just tired from not eating. Glad to hear your glimmer of hope has come back! :flower:

Jaimie - thanks for the group hug! Love it. Yeah, I am sorry it wasn't the cycle for us either - as someone else said, maybe we are all waiting for each other and we will get our BFPs together! Wouldn't that be awesome. The bike ride sounds great!

Tryfor - oh I hope so much that this is it for you!! As you said, it could be too early for any positive result to be showing up on a test. Fingers crossed xx

bbdreams - so sorry it looks like AF is on her way. I can only say I know how you feel xx hope you are ok and have something nice planned for yourself. I found a glass of wine to be a big help! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Well, CD2 and am feeling better. I think I need to chill out about this whole thing. I am going to try and focus more on our land and researching things for that, and of course job-searching - it's so hard, there are just no jobs advertised at the moment. It's a real pain. I feel prepared today that it may take quite a few more cycles before I get a BFP. Of course, it is easy to be philosophical this early in my cycle - by the time I am in the 2WW I am sure I will be obsessing more - but really want to try and hold on to a more chilled attitude this time round.

Hope you are all doing ok today xx


----------



## Moondance

I had my highest temp this cycle, this morning!

Had the most freaking surreal ass dream this morning. Really weird. In my dream, I was married to a man and he was having an affair on me with another married woman, so I met up with her husband and we decided to have an affair together.
Weirdly, I didn't even see my so called husband in my dream, just the other womans husband, and the other woman. Here's the weird kicker. The other woman looked like Sarah Michelle Gellar, and the husband looked like Anthony Lapaglia.
When we met at the hotel, my dream husband and Sarah were there, so to get around the hotel I was sneaking through other peoples rooms to get around where they were and there was a huuuuuuuuuge black man who wanted to have sex with me.
Frigging WEIRD I'm telling you. I woke up just when I was having kissy face with Anthony. :( :( :(

When I woke up, I was like "awwwwwww!!!!!" coz damn, what a point to be forced away, in the middle of sucking face.
But still.... I say WTF!


----------



## bbdreams

Well, AF arrived finally! Woo hoo! Yay! On to another cycle and another chance at conceiving ! I am trying to think positive!


----------



## Moondance

bbdreams said:


> Well, AF arrived finally! Woo hoo! Yay! On to another cycle and another chance at conceiving ! I am trying to think positive!


Almost pooped myself from LOLing. You don't often see a person TTC saying "woohoo, AF arrived" 
:rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

whos left here then?

i went to the loo this morning and more CM but then i woke up again just not long again and there is brownish CM so i think shes showing her face slowly i wish she would come quick so then it doesnt drag out my cycles


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> whos left here then?
> 
> i went to the loo this morning and more CM but then i woke up again just not long again and there is brownish CM so i think shes showing her face slowly i wish she would come quick so then it doesnt drag out my cycles

I went to the loo earlier, wiped after doing a wee, and out of nowhere came a huge glob of CM. It just managed to catch on the edge of the toilet paper, so near to the end that it glommed onto the BACK of it somehow and I stuck my fingers in it.
I quite literally sat there going "ooooookay"




I did another one of those Beautiful Cervix esque photos of my cervix today. It's giving me pause this time around. On the bottom side of it, is a big purple blob on the underside. Looks kinda weird. I can't feel it when I touch, but its visible in the picture. I wish I knew a doctor online who could take a look at the photo and tell me what they think.... What it means.


----------



## honeybee28

hey! been away for the weekend just catching up. i cant believe the witch got you guys, lucky, niamh and bbdreams im gutted for you all!! not getting enough bfps on here for my liking

tryfor im keeping my fingers crossed for you

7dpo no symptoms really. yesterday morning i got out of bed and had a gush of creamy cm was a bit weird but nothing to get excited about im sure.

how's everyone's weekends going?xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> hey! been away for the weekend just catching up. i cant believe the witch got you guys, lucky, niamh and bbdreams im gutted for you all!! not getting enough bfps on here for my liking
> 
> tryfor im keeping my fingers crossed for you
> 
> 7dpo no symptoms really. yesterday morning i got out of bed and had a gush of creamy cm was a bit weird but nothing to get excited about im sure.
> 
> how's everyone's weekends going?xxx

i'm good hun, still no sign of AF had a few shows but nothing that made it CD one so still waiting on her to show im on CD47 now i think so i dunno whats going on


----------



## honeybee28

id be going crazy if i were you - have you been to the doctor?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Annamumof2 said:


> whos left here then?
> 
> i went to the loo this morning and more CM but then i woke up again just not long again and there is brownish CM so i think shes showing her face slowly i wish she would come quick so then it doesnt drag out my cycles

Myself, honeybee and moondance are left!!! I am CD31 or CD32 today either 13 or 14dpo, what I believe was IB CD27 at either 8 or 9dpo. I am so antsy but I am trying to wait until tomorrow morning to see if AF shows, if not I will test. My FRER was negative yesterday :( But we shall see!!

I would be doing research online to see what could possibly be going on with you lately and make a physician's appt. You did say you just got off depo right? 

Honeybee!!! I can't take this waiting anymore! I want to know now! Am I pregnant or not?! If not just bring on AF so I can cry and start over onto cycle 9!


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhh julie, i sooooooo hope you are! I'll be so so so happy for you if you are, i'll cry my eyes out.

i really hope i am as well and then we can be bump buddies that would be so amazing wouldnt it. i want it so badly.


----------



## tryforbaby2

I know that would be awesome!!! We ALL want it so bad!!

I am feeling "I am pregnant" and "I am not pregnant" for the past few days. More sore today because my cm is very watery, I keep feeling wet like af is here and my CP is high and soft. I remember than most of the time before af my cervix feels soft and high. My I know it moves all throughout the day so I'll check it again soon!!!

What us women do!


----------



## meme

im on the same boat tyforbaby2!! im on cd 33 , and i ovulated late this cycle cd20! im currently 13dpo, i had a blood test (sensitivity 25mlu) :bfn: :cry: today!! i almost cried when they told me:( deep down im convincing myself that i might still have a chance since :af: ill wait and pray that it she wouldn't show up!! and ill tell again on 15dpo!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Most women get af 12 to 14 days after Ovulation. If af does not come tomorrow, for you and me both, I would keep an eye out for af business. I am either 13 or 14dpo so af would be here the latest tomorrow. I am getting signs of af like I always do BUT I had some light pinkish light brown CM for 2-3 days only at cervix. I am hoping it was IB but someone else on another thread said she had the same thing last month and it was af just playing tricks on her!!! I am so nervous!!!

Good Luck and keep us posted!!! Would be a lovely christmas present huh?


----------



## bbdreams

I am confused. CD1 is first day of full red flow correct? Warning tmi! Becuase all I keep getting is some light brown watery stuff. Yesterday once there was a a tiny red clot, but no other red yet. So I guess I should wait to mark cd1 as full red flow? Am i correct in thinking this?


----------



## Annamumof2

well i felt my cervix and it was high and hard and felt close till i got in the bath then i was shaving and finished then i put a finger inside and well it was open about one finger size, i have just googled it and it says about not pregnant and that, so i guess i am out if its true


----------



## honeybee28

yeah bbdreams i think that's correct!


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> hey! been away for the weekend just catching up. i cant believe the witch got you guys, lucky, niamh and bbdreams im gutted for you all!! not getting enough bfps on here for my liking
> 
> tryfor im keeping my fingers crossed for you
> 
> 7dpo no symptoms really. yesterday morning i got out of bed and had a gush of creamy cm was a bit weird but nothing to get excited about im sure.
> 
> how's everyone's weekends going?xxx

I know hun, we all were as well, onwards and upwards though! I have a plan worked out! LOL


----------



## Tanikit

Good luck to the few of you still waiting to test - really hope you will get your BFPs.

bbdreams yes you need to wait til full flow to mark it as CD1.


----------



## honeybee28

thanks tanikit

niamh what's your plan for this cycle?


----------



## mimiwc2010

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie, I agree completely. I say I am not stressed too much over TTC but in reality, I'm on here almost everyday a few times a day! What does that tell you? :rofl:
> 
> Well Af is playing mind games and it's making me crazy. CD27 (today is CD30) I Had some light pink/brown only at cervix when checking CP. The next day CD28 I had some dark pink blood at cervix when checked, the next day (yesterday CD29) I had some light brown in my stringy like CM at cervix also. Today is very light brown and normal CM at cervix. Nothing has yet to have made it to my underwear. I have been doing research on implantation spotting which has given me crazy excitement, which I just have the gut feeling it is AF on here but teasing me and laughing! :haha: I pray it's my bfp but I just don't feel it. I don't want to get excited because I don't want to cry when AF shows. I haven't gotten this excited over any possible PG symptoms since November. I am wearing pantyliners or light undies everyday to monitor, I am so nervous. If this isn't torture I don't know what is?

Fingers crossed for you tryfor!!! :flower:

I'm so sorry the witch got you Celtic...that bitch!!! :growlmad: Hope this cycle is it for you!!!!



Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Where is the middle finger version of this :thumbup: for the witch? Haha!

:rofl: Your killing me, too funny!



Moondance said:


> I first read about and heard about chemicals, and found out what they were and it got me wondering and thinking, if people on the forums know about such things, why do they test so early, when there is the heartbreaking possibility of the chemical PGs.
> It made me realise that I don't want to go through that, the knowing and then having it all go to pot anyway. I'm not emotionally equipped for such things personally.

Hey Moon, I totally understand were you're coming from and agree with you. But, on the other side, if it takes too long to conceive, it might be a good idea if you can figure out that have chemicals. This would rule out and help pin point a specific problem, like not being able to carry, etc. So, I guess testing early is a two sided sword.



tryforbaby2 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> whos left here then?
> 
> Myself, honeybee and moondance are left!!!Click to expand...

I have to test too!!

dust and love to all!! :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

testing in the morning if i feel up too it


----------



## LuckyD

Good luck everyone still waiting to test!! I really, really hope there is some good news posted here soon! xx


----------



## Moondance

Not sure what to do with temps this morning....

I woke up mega early. Alarm goes off at 6:30am for temping... But I woke up desperate to pee at 4:40 and took my temp then (36.57) and then again at 6:30 (36.65) when the alarm went off I took it again, but obviously, because I woke up and went to the toilet, I hadn't had the 3 hours sleep.
Not sure how accurate the 6:30 temp is because of the lack of 3 hours sleep, but the 4:40 temp is too early to be great either.
Though funnily enough if you bother to use a BBT adjuster, the 4:40 temp adjusted to 6:30 skyrockets to 36.77, so I'm doubtful about that either.



After I peed and went back to bed and fell asleep and woke up and temped again at 6:30, I went straight to sleep again and then woke up at about 8:30, desperate to pee again, I sat up in bed and was immediately overcome with such insane dizziness I flopped my head back onto the pillow.
Still having strange fluttery crampy type motions down in tummy region.
Throat feels funny. Boobs feel lumpy and weird (and omg, do not squeeze, OWCH, specially in the right one), just wanna go back to bed and doze.

FF says my AF should be here on Thursday and its now Monday, though I think its only saying that because Cycle 2, last cycle, she came early. So I technically think Saturday, the 40 days, is when AF is due.
Usually the week before my period I get massive bloat and the moodiness and crying like a fiend, also one small pimple right in the crevice beside my nose. No crying. No bloating.... I have got the pimple, but thats it.


And this morning woke up with a slight cough... Throat alternates between feeling dry and prickly, then glommy and full of goo. When it feels dry and prickly I have to cough...


----------



## Moondance

I made my own little website today about my TTC journey... even put my speculum cervix photos on there, teeheehee.

I was bored.


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 How are you doing, well the plan is take Bcomplex and EPO we are also going to start taking MACA and Im going to get some ginsing for DH. then Im not going to BD every day stopping as I was a few days before O ( I was kinda swaying for a girl) so going to have a go at SMEP and BD over O time, the hell with swaying. also weaning DD cut back to one feed(she has two off me now so we have cut back slowly) then none, and try lose some weight while Im at it. :happydance:

mimiwc2010 Thanks, I was totaly bummed, yet I knew she was on the way al the signs were there, but I recovered very quick I have to say. its some rollercoaster . Good luck FX for you :flower:


Loads and Loads and Loads of :dust::dust: for that :bfp: for Tryfor, moondance, mimiwc2010,honeybee,Anna :dust::dust::hugs:

Im roothing for ya!


----------



## honeybee28

ahhh that's a good plan!! I think i might give maca a go too ive heard good things about it
8dpo today, was going to test when i got up i i totally forgot and wasted my fmu!! lol. probably for the best. will try tomorrow. my pma is fading slightly hmmmmm

good luck anna!! Mimi and moondance when you testing? tryfor reallllllllly hope the witch hasnt got you in the night and you get bfp today.xx


----------



## Moondance

honeybee28 said:


> good luck anna!! Mimi and moondance when you testing? tryfor reallllllllly hope the witch hasnt got you in the night and you get bfp today.xx

Well FF says AF is due to arrive Thursday...
Going on what used to be my cycle length before an odd first cycle when I started TTC, I say she's due to arrive on Saturday.

I can't stop yawning right now. SO sleepy. :sleep::sleep::sleep:

But I did want to wait until AF was at least a day late. But not sure whether to rely on FF's allocated time, or my own. FF is giving me Thursday because that was the cycle day AF arrived last cycle.
Hrmmmmmm

I might leave it until Saturday.


----------



## wantingagirl

ahhh Moondance how sweet - I sure hope it is for you and sounds promising

LuckyD so sorry you feel to rubbish, get better soon please

Anna have you taken another test yet?

Hey Julie, Im good at the min hun, cycle day 11 so hopefully OV by the end of this week. Im in a good place at the min as have something to focus on but sure that will change in 2ww I will become a raving lunatic! How are you today testing yet? Total torture Julie, is for me too and isnt happening to me. Its sounding good for you tho it has to be. 
I feel the same I just want everyone to get what they want be it if I get mine after you are all such lovely girls and we all deserve this so much!
Welcome Tolian and congrats

Yeah Niamh I agree its confusing but hey what isnt when ttc! lol...

Thanks Jaimie and if this is what you need to do for your own peace and mind I guess thats what you have to do xxx
Yes hun I am, only a couple more days to go hopefully and hoping lots of EWCM! 
Jaimie you keep me focused and love your posts too. 

Nixi how are you?

Niamh I am so sorry. I have heard aswell that BF can prevent you from getting pregnant so weaning could help? Do you and DH take vitamins? 
Dont give up hun we are all here for you! 
12-14 days is a good LP I think

So sorry for your AF appearing LuckyD, Take care and hope to speak soon xxx

Moondance Im not kidding you is it not suppose to turn that colour in pregnancy? So I heard?

Hi Emily :hi:


----------



## Moondance

wantingagirl said:


> ahhh Moondance how sweet - I sure hope it is for you and sounds promising
> 
> Moondance Im not kidding you is it not suppose to turn that colour in pregnancy? So I heard?

Not kidding me about what? You talking about my bizarro looking blue blobby looking on my cervix? I have heard that, but I would have thought far too early for such things! Am only 10dpo at best!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Moondance said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> ahhh Moondance how sweet - I sure hope it is for you and sounds promising
> 
> Moondance Im not kidding you is it not suppose to turn that colour in pregnancy? So I heard?
> 
> Not kidding me about what? You talking about my bizarro looking blue blobby looking on my cervix? I have heard that, but I would have thought far too early for such things! Am only 10dpo at best!Click to expand...

well I guess as soon as bub is implanted then that would change at any time! that how doctors know as well by the cervix looking blue!!:happydance:

were are those cervix pictures on here again, I know what you consider doing just to get pregnant! 

wantingagirl yea BF muct be really effecting me as with my 3 boys I thought lets TTC first try and I was pregnant, yet here I am close to a year and no joy even right bang on OV nothing. what worries me is Im feeding less than I was when I was TTC and feeding DS3 yet I got pregnant. but all is not lost Im going to get DH on supplements and me on MACA along with the Vit B and EPO Im taking all ready.


----------



## CelticNiamh

So who is testing today Im am hoping to hear good news today please!!!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Off to see the RE April 28th. Hopefully they can help me before I literally lose my mind! 
Well ladies I am crushed and probably will be taking a BnB break soon. My FRER was negative this morning and when I checked my cervix there was a spot of light pinkish/brown cm up there. I have not had spotting between period since I did 6 years ago when I got pregnant with dd, so yes, truthfully I am torn apart. I thought this was it, for real, finally. 
AF was due either yesterday or today. My boobs, especially my left one is very sore. Well I felt very watery yesterday like I do before AF. I guess I had the thought in my mind about AF showing, but with the possible IB I was so hopeful. 

And the girls who seen my posts for the past several cycles know I am not a big symptom spotter, so for me thinking this was it for me, was HUGE. I'm devastated.


----------



## Annamumof2

still neg so i dunno whats going on, i got asthma clinic thursday so i might see if she can get a blood sheet write out for me to have bloods and then i will see whats going on, i dunno though as all they will say is wait it out like they did last time


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah Moondance heard it is blue when pregnant but not sure when that starts. 

Im so sorry Julie but she hasnt arrived full on yet has she so there is still hope! Yeah I totally agree its huge for you but I am still praying that you get your BFP. Thinking of you, lots of :hugs:

Anna really sorry she still hasnt appeared and no BFP is this your first cycle since depo?


----------



## Annamumof2

wantingagirl said:


> yeah Moondance heard it is blue when pregnant but not sure when that starts.
> 
> Im so sorry Julie but she hasnt arrived full on yet has she so there is still hope! Yeah I totally agree its huge for you but I am still praying that you get your BFP. Thinking of you, lots of :hugs:
> 
> Anna really sorry she still hasnt appeared and no BFP is this your first cycle since depo?

no hun my first was july last year this is ummm about my 10th or so i havent counted


----------



## tryforbaby2

Annamumof2 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> yeah Moondance heard it is blue when pregnant but not sure when that starts.
> 
> Im so sorry Julie but she hasnt arrived full on yet has she so there is still hope! Yeah I totally agree its huge for you but I am still praying that you get your BFP. Thinking of you, lots of :hugs:
> 
> Anna really sorry she still hasnt appeared and no BFP is this your first cycle since depo?
> 
> no hun my first was july last year this is ummm about my 10th or so i havent countedClick to expand...

Anna, I was on depo in 2005, about 10 months after being on it, I got off. Besides the fact I spotted nearly every single day on the shot, we were told that if we were planning to have more children soon to get off now since it takes, on average, a year for cycles to get back to normal. They did take a long time to be on track, so maybe your body is still getting back to normal.


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> yeah Moondance heard it is blue when pregnant but not sure when that starts.
> 
> Im so sorry Julie but she hasnt arrived full on yet has she so there is still hope! Yeah I totally agree its huge for you but I am still praying that you get your BFP. Thinking of you, lots of :hugs:
> 
> Anna really sorry she still hasnt appeared and no BFP is this your first cycle since depo?
> 
> no hun my first was july last year this is ummm about my 10th or so i havent countedClick to expand...
> 
> Anna, I was on depo in 2005, about 10 months after being on it, I got off. Besides the fact I spotted nearly every single day on the shot, we were told that if we were planning to have more children soon to get off now since it takes, on average, a year for cycles to get back to normal. They did take a long time to be on track, so maybe your body is still getting back to normal.Click to expand...

well i know that when i was due to have the depo 7th july i had the period 5th july and i was in hospital 6th july because i was ill and very low in iron, B12 and folic acid but then my period lasted a normal ummm i think it was 7 days but when i first got it i was passing big clots on that time i first got it, and then when i told the doctors while i was in hospital they said my blody has flushed it there and then but when i speak to any doc in the surgary they tell me it takes a while becuase i was on it for 2 years


----------



## FsMummy

:witch: got me today :cry:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Your situation seems so frustrating, however, unless you see a physician that can help you, it seems there is not much you can do until AF arrives.

I remember my periods lasting 9 to 10 days, heavy bleeding some months light, some months being a week or more late, etc blah blah blah. The depo shot has some crazy side affects.

I hope you get the answers you need, this all must be frustrating for you.


----------



## Annamumof2

FsMummy said:


> :witch: got me today :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Your situation seems so frustrating, however, unless you see a physician that can help you, it seems there is not much you can do until AF arrives.
> 
> I remember my periods lasting 9 to 10 days, heavy bleeding some months light, some months being a week or more late, etc blah blah blah. The depo shot has some crazy side affects.
> 
> I hope you get the answers you need, this all must be frustrating for you.

trouble is because im on the warfarin they cant help me, but the warfarin people said that from when i ovulate (thats if i do) to when i get period i can stop taking it as long as i let them know


----------



## Moondance

I think I am a freak....
I KNOW my boobs are sore, but because nothing has touched them for a period of time, I say to myself, "wonder if they're still sore" so I grab them and squeeze them, then sit there whimpering like a puppy because it HURTS !!!! Never have had such sore boobies!

After I do something that makes them hurt, they like, tingle inside as the pain goes away. WTH!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I just did some research and there are ladies who said they periods got messed up from coumadin/warafin. One lady said her period was 18+ days, one said it all came out in 2 days, some women didn't et their period for awhile. I would just call your physician, if thats possible, just to ask them some questions, even the doctor's nurse. 

They should have some answers. It is so frustrating to not get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## honeybee28

tryfor.....i dont know what to say.... gutted...... hugs.... if you do leave bnb will you pm me your email addres/fb so we can stay in touch? i want to cry for you. i really thought this was it for you too..

im 8dpo... this morning checked my cp and there was loads of lotion/creamy cm. then checked it a bit later and there was a lot less cm, and what was there was a peachy/brown colour and watery. checked again just now and nothing there. mmmm.

xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> I just did some research and there are ladies who said they periods got messed up from coumadin/warafin. One lady said her period was 18+ days, one said it all came out in 2 days, some women didn't et their period for awhile. I would just call your physician, if thats possible, just to ask them some questions, even the doctor's nurse.
> 
> They should have some answers. It is so frustrating to not get the answers you are looking for.

when i first when on the stuff i asked my warfarin nurse and she said no it wont mess up your periods, i dunno but they all know i am trying for a 3rd even though they all keep telling me that i shouldnt.


----------



## LuckyD

tryfor darling - I am so sorry - I really, really wanted this to be it for you xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moondance said:


> I think I am a freak....
> I KNOW my boobs are sore, but because nothing has touched them for a period of time, I say to myself, "wonder if they're still sore" so I grab them and squeeze them, then sit there whimpering like a puppy because it HURTS !!!! Never have had such sore boobies!
> 
> After I do something that makes them hurt, they like, tingle inside as the pain goes away. WTH!

Monndance!!! Sounds promising!!! My boobies were very sore like that in November, when I thought I was having a chem. So flippin sore your arms couldn't even touch them without being in pain!!! Fingers crossed!!!!

Honeybee, I am debating on what to do with BnB. I feel maybe it makes my TTC more stressful at times. But I will definitely look you up on FB. Hey whats your name again, I think we were supposed to find each other on there. You'll have to message me it!!! I feel like I have known you forever!

LuckyD, Thanks Love. She hasn't come on yet or even on my undies but she is up there (at my cervix) so i am awaitng her impending doom on my body and soul. I couldn't wait for my husband to leave for work this morning so I can test, that way if it was positive I would go out shopping and surprise him with baby things. I even dreamnt last night, that I was the girl in father of the bride 2, and that I peed on like 5 hpts and they were all positive! One of the hpt's (in my dream) I used as wallpaper!!! What a freak!

Thanks Ladies for the hugs and support.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Annamumof2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I just did some research and there are ladies who said they periods got messed up from coumadin/warafin. One lady said her period was 18+ days, one said it all came out in 2 days, some women didn't et their period for awhile. I would just call your physician, if thats possible, just to ask them some questions, even the doctor's nurse.
> 
> They should have some answers. It is so frustrating to not get the answers you are looking for.
> 
> when i first when on the stuff i asked my warfarin nurse and she said no it wont mess up your periods, i dunno but they all know i am trying for a 3rd even though they all keep telling me that i shouldnt.Click to expand...

Why are they asking you not too? Is it detramental to your well being or the potential baby's well being?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I just did some research and there are ladies who said they periods got messed up from coumadin/warafin. One lady said her period was 18+ days, one said it all came out in 2 days, some women didn't et their period for awhile. I would just call your physician, if thats possible, just to ask them some questions, even the doctor's nurse.
> 
> They should have some answers. It is so frustrating to not get the answers you are looking for.
> 
> when i first when on the stuff i asked my warfarin nurse and she said no it wont mess up your periods, i dunno but they all know i am trying for a 3rd even though they all keep telling me that i shouldnt.Click to expand...
> 
> Why are they asking you not too? Is it detramental to your well being or the potential baby's well being?Click to expand...

according to what Andy found he said that it can harm the baby after 6weeks inside the womb, so docs say that soon as i get a BFP i need to get to them quick then they can take me off tablets and put me on an injection thats like the warfarin but safer for the baby


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh I see I see. Well I hope everything works out for you anna. 
Are you actully TTC or NTNP? Are you using any methods to try and see when and if you are ovulating?

I read online that womens cycles vary tremendously for the first part of the cycle until Ovulation, then MOST women will get their period 12-14 days after Ovulation. If you could track if and when you O'd, you could at least give yourself a date to look forward to so you have more information for your doctors.


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Oh I see I see. Well I hope everything works out for you anna.
> Are you actully TTC or NTNP? Are you using any methods to try and see when and if you are ovulating?
> 
> I read online that womens cycles vary tremendously for the first part of the cycle until Ovulation, then MOST women will get their period 12-14 days after Ovulation. If you could track if and when you O'd, you could at least give yourself a date to look forward to so you have more information for your doctors.

i was when we first started but now we are NTNP

i just had lunch box from the chippy:
mini fish, chips and a sauage
and now i feel sick thats now happend to me before ugh


----------



## CelticNiamh

FsMummy said:


> :witch: got me today :cry:

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Annamumof2 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Your situation seems so frustrating, however, unless you see a physician that can help you, it seems there is not much you can do until AF arrives.
> 
> I remember my periods lasting 9 to 10 days, heavy bleeding some months light, some months being a week or more late, etc blah blah blah. The depo shot has some crazy side affects.
> 
> I hope you get the answers you need, this all must be frustrating for you.
> 
> trouble is because im on the warfarin they cant help me, but the warfarin people said that from when i ovulate (thats if i do) to when i get period i can stop taking it as long as i let them knowClick to expand...

Wow Anna scary, what happens when you do get pregnant, as you can not take warfin is there an alternative you can take to stop clotting do you have high blood pressure. can you go to a better doctor so you can get advice on what the best course of action( I know easier said than done) why did they tell you not to try hun. 


Tryfor, noooooo Im going to be gutted if you get AF, I was so sure :cry: for you. :hugs: please do not leave for ever I think I would miss you all if that happens.( you to Jaimie) I am so happy to have found BnB I have found out so much information in such a short time, :hugs: hope your ok hun :hugs:

Is this thread really only going to have 2BFP this so far this month!:growlmad:

FX moondance!!!!


*Sorry Anna just seen Tryfor asked you same questions and you had already replied!!!!!*


----------



## goddess25

I am out this month girls.. good luck for anyone still trying.


----------



## CelticNiamh

goddess25 said:


> I am out this month girls.. good luck for anyone still trying.

So sorry for you, :flower: good luck for may


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Your situation seems so frustrating, however, unless you see a physician that can help you, it seems there is not much you can do until AF arrives.
> 
> I remember my periods lasting 9 to 10 days, heavy bleeding some months light, some months being a week or more late, etc blah blah blah. The depo shot has some crazy side affects.
> 
> I hope you get the answers you need, this all must be frustrating for you.
> 
> trouble is because im on the warfarin they cant help me, but the warfarin people said that from when i ovulate (thats if i do) to when i get period i can stop taking it as long as i let them knowClick to expand...
> 
> Wow Anna scary, what happens when you do get pregnant, as you can not take warfin is there an alternative you can take to stop clotting do you have high blood pressure. can you go to a better doctor so you can get advice on what the best course of action( I know easier said than done) why did they tell you not to try hun.
> 
> 
> Tryfor, noooooo Im going to be gutted if you get AF, I was so sure :cry: for you. :hugs: please do not leave for ever I think I would miss you all if that happens.( you to Jaimie) I am so happy to have found BnB I have found out so much information in such a short time, :hugs: hope your ok hun :hugs:
> 
> Is this thread really only going to have 2BFP this so far this month!:growlmad:
> 
> FX moondance!!!!Click to expand...

because it can cause problems with the baby, and they wont change my tablets till i am pregnant, and the clots are on my lungs nothing to do with blood pressure


----------



## HannahGraceee

10dpo today, still no :bfp:


----------



## tryforbaby2

CelticNiamh said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Your situation seems so frustrating, however, unless you see a physician that can help you, it seems there is not much you can do until AF arrives.
> 
> I remember my periods lasting 9 to 10 days, heavy bleeding some months light, some months being a week or more late, etc blah blah blah. The depo shot has some crazy side affects.
> 
> I hope you get the answers you need, this all must be frustrating for you.
> 
> trouble is because im on the warfarin they cant help me, but the warfarin people said that from when i ovulate (thats if i do) to when i get period i can stop taking it as long as i let them knowClick to expand...
> 
> Wow Anna scary, what happens when you do get pregnant, as you can not take warfin is there an alternative you can take to stop clotting do you have high blood pressure. can you go to a better doctor so you can get advice on what the best course of action( I know easier said than done) why did they tell you not to try hun.
> 
> 
> Tryfor, noooooo Im going to be gutted if you get AF, I was so sure :cry: for you. :hugs: please do not leave for ever I think I would miss you all if that happens.( you to Jaimie) I am so happy to have found BnB I have found out so much information in such a short time, :hugs: hope your ok hun :hugs:
> 
> Is this thread really only going to have 2BFP this so far this month!:growlmad:
> 
> FX moondance!!!!
> 
> 
> *Sorry Anna just seen Tryfor asked you same questions and you had already replied!!!!!*Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I'll leave completely but a break is in my near future. There is nothing else for me to try. At least my RE appt is next wednesday the 28th. Hopefully I can get some answers and a solution. She did come on full forc with mean nasty cramps also. I am happy for the girls that got their bfp's however it drives me crazy and makes me truly upset and cry when they are still in TTC talking about 'baby this', and 'baby that' and oh I am so sick, my boobs hurt....blah blah blah. I want that. I want it so damned bad it just feels like a punch in the face. Do you people forget what it is like TTC. Especially when TTC for a while, even way longer than me. 
Sorry for the rant but the last thing I want to see ALL the time is pregnant women all over the place, it digs the knife deeper into my soul. Isn't this why the forums are split by titles? 

Sorry girls, I am going to just hit myself for you all. I am a wretched witch who is moody and depressed over the show of af.

I will be better soon and back to my old self again. :hugs: Thank You Ladies so very much.


----------



## honeybee28

try for :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> try for :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> try for :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

do you have MSN hun or facebook maybe we can still talk?


----------



## Nixilix

tryfor - massive hugs to you huge ones xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

This is my first and last month of TTC, OH said he felt pressured into it :| even tho it was HIS idea MEN FOR YA


----------



## honeybee28

awww hannah. can you talk him around? does he still want a baby?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nope, he said he doesnt want another till, 2013 now! he said it it happens this month he will be over the moon but ideally 2013 :|


----------



## honeybee28

men!! Why 2013?


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> This is my first and last month of TTC, OH said he felt pressured into it :| even tho it was HIS idea MEN FOR YA

ive heard that as well, it was my hubbys idea also but well we are just having sex when we want to and then see how it goes


----------



## HannahGraceee

when avas starts school plus its what we agreed on in the first place but he said why wait? and now after a not even a month of trying, but i think this months the month hehheeheh


----------



## honeybee28

i hope it is!!! will he let you ntnp until then?


----------



## HannahGraceee

doubt it, i cant NTNP :( im ovulating test crazy hahah


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> doubt it, i cant NTNP :( im ovulating test crazy hahah

well hun ive tried the NTNP and i'm not sure if i am ovulating but having fun pratising hehe

OMG we are almost on 100 pages already

anyway hun no sign of AF for me still and this is driving me nuts i though this was it for me and well i'm not sure no after alot of negs im bored lol


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry she got you FxMummy, rooting for our BFP's this cycle. Anna im not sure whats going on with you, hopefully the not knowing will end for you soon. 

Honeybee sounds promising where abouts are you on your cycle? FX!

Sorry Goddess25 she got you join us for this cycle tho!!!

Hannah so sorry I know how it feels every month. Still maybe too early yet, when is AF due?

Julie you cant help but feel the way you do, we will all get their eventually its one of the hardest things to ever go through and we just cant control it. I guess we just have to soldier on but so emotionally heart-wrenching. This is why this will be my last cant go through this again
Well if you do leave for a while hope you stay in contact with me too? We will all be waiting here for you when you come back and hopefully you will have your BFP hun

Oh sorry Hannah maybe he just feels pressure and might change his mind?

lol... why do men just change their mind like that, indecisive. 
ha I get obsessed too there is no way I couldnt pee on a stick I would just know at certain points of cycle and knew it would be time


----------



## HannahGraceee

i keep thinking im pregnant period not due till thursday but i wanna pos hahah

ive heard of loads of girls that dont get :bfp: for weeks after there periods x if its more then 3 weeks babe get a blood test done x


----------



## honeybee28

wanting- im 8dpo. ive googled the hell out of it and it could be ib could just as easily be af on her way a little early!!
how are you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive googled sore boobies, and it came up as pregnancy or period, GREAT hahah im just waiting on one or the other, so nothing cleared up there :dohh:


----------



## honeybee28

lol hannah, yup same thing here!! My boobs are sore. but they're always sore before af. helpful huh.


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL, thankfully i can take it as more of a sign, i never get sore boobies, well maybe i never really look out of the sligest soorness of my boobies LOL x


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> Ive googled sore boobies, and it came up as pregnancy or period, GREAT hahah im just waiting on one or the other, so nothing cleared up there :dohh:

ive googled all my signs and all they do is point to pregnancy i hate google lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

google sucks - i can scare the hell out of you i googled avas cough once, and came up with throat cancer :| went to the doctors it was just a cough :|


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> google sucks - i can scare the hell out of you i googled avas cough once, and came up with throat cancer :| went to the doctors it was just a cough :|

thats why on my i-pod touch i have a medical booklet to help me with a few thigns and if i aint sure then i either ring NHS or an appointment in the morning


----------



## CelticNiamh

*Sorry Anna just seen Tryfor asked you same questions and you had already replied!!!!!*[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure if I'll leave completely but a break is in my near future. There is nothing else for me to try. At least my RE appt is next wednesday the 28th. Hopefully I can get some answers and a solution. She did come on full forc with mean nasty cramps also. I am happy for the girls that got their bfp's however it drives me crazy and makes me truly upset and cry when they are still in TTC talking about 'baby this', and 'baby that' and oh I am so sick, my boobs hurt....blah blah blah. I want that. I want it so damned bad it just feels like a punch in the face. Do you people forget what it is like TTC. Especially when TTC for a while, even way longer than me. 
Sorry for the rant but the last thing I want to see ALL the time is pregnant women all over the place, it digs the knife deeper into my soul. Isn't this why the forums are split by titles? 

Sorry girls, I am going to just hit myself for you all. I am a wretched witch who is moody and depressed over the show of af.

I will be better soon and back to my old self again. :hugs: Thank You Ladies so very much.[/QUOTE]

Hun :hugs: hope you feel better soon:hugs: thinking of you love your new sig as well. Im so sad for you.. we are here for you how ever you feel.

lets hope the appointment on the 28 will have loads of answers for you hun.


----------



## Moondance

Not sure whether or not I should disgard my morning temperature...

Dads girlfriend (she lives next door), who is a total loony psycho alcoholic, had been on the booze, so she came over to our house at like, 3:30 this morning, just walked right in, smoking and generally puttering about our house. She eventually woke up dad who went and told her to go home, so she had a full on stink, alternating between crying and screaming. I tried to stay asleep but it was only really light sleep.
Dad finally kicked her out and I got a little bit of naptime in, before she came back at 5:40. She has a licence, but because her brain has been fried by alcohol, she's not legal to drive, so dad drives her everywhere, so HER car stays in our driveway coz its easier. SO she sits in her car, 5:40am, and guns the engine, revving the bejesus out of it.
So dad went out there and tried to stop her. When he tried to remove the key from the ignition, she bit him so hard she drew blood, then wouldn't let go of him. He quite literally had to slap her to make her let him go. His hand gushing blood.
She finally went home, came back about an hour later.
By this time, I am SO dang overtired that I can't sleep, so I went into the TV room with my little Pomeranians to watch Buffy on Fox, and she comes in, walks into the room, picks up my dog, throws her up in the air and turns and walks away.
I lost it, I am so tired from her crap, so fatigued from being fatigued anyway, and she KNOWS nobody touches my gorram dog. I went and I shoved her really hard and she fell down in our hallway. I explained to dad what she did, and he said to her "you're lucky she didn't slug you".
It's now 9:17am, I went to bed at around 12:30, was woken up by her crud at 3:45, tried to sleep, but was awake from 5:45 onward, so I tried to just lay there and keep breathing normally like asleep, and take my temp at 6:30, which was only slightly higher than yesterday.

What do you think? Should I discard or no?



And you're not a witch tryfor, that poopy AF is for showing up and taunting you!

MASSIVE MASSIVE :hug::hug::hug: to tryfor
and anyone else I missed who needs it!!!!!


----------



## mimiwc2010

tryfor - I understand how you feel! BIIIIGGGG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for you.


Moondance, your website is pretty cool!

Thanks for the good wishes celtic! Hope your new plan works...sounds like you're ready to put some black paint on your face and join the TTC warriors! :bodyb:

Oh, and I think you should defo discard your last temp, as well as your Dad's girlfriend while you're at it! :winkwink:

FsMummy, :hugs:



HannahGraceee said:


> This is my first and last month of TTC, OH said he felt pressured into it :| even tho it was HIS idea MEN FOR YA

Ugh! Men!!! My hubby's the same, it's mainly his idea to get preggers and 1st he thinks it can happen by a miracle (having sex only rarely) as if I was the virgin mary, then after the first month of REALLY trying, he tells me he feels a lot of pressure!... I just want to strangle him sometimes!

Sure hope this thread gets more BFPs!


----------



## Moondance

Feeling so so so out of it and kinda depressed. Hope this isn't an impending sign of menses and that its just my body being a bit out of whack coz of no sleep last night, and I had a nap from 10am til 3pm, woke up covered in sweat. I have gotten dads flu bug.
Thats going to interfere with temps, isn't it?


----------



## honeybee28

awww moondance sorry you had a shitty night, i dont know much about temps sorry.

9dpo bfn obviously. sensitive test though. pma fading.

hugs everyone.xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

moondance bloody drink has a lot to answer for! sounds like drama no one needs. if you get a chance have a rest and retake your temp see how it is, if you do have the flu keep your temp down below fever level watch what you take though. FX :flower:

HoneyBee to soon, to soon!!!! PMA ok :hugs:

mimiwc2010 LOL I might do yet! try anything at this stage. :flower:


HannahGracee oooh talk about putting pressure on you now!!! eeek LOL get him some MACA increases libido :winkwink::winkwink: he wont be able to help himself LOL helps the :spermy: as well, but you wont need it as you have you BFP ok:flower:

Hi Jaimie, Tryfor, Tankit hope your all ok :hugs: and any one else I have missed!


----------



## Moondance

CelticNiamh said:


> moondance bloody drink has a lot to answer for! sounds like drama no one needs. if you get a chance have a rest and retake your temp see how it is, if you do have the flu keep your temp down below fever level watch what you take though. FX :flower:

After I had my sleep from 10 til 3, I did my temps, I was at 37.03
Nose is chocked up, I can only JUST breathe through my nose, and I have a bit of a cough. Head feels funky and my eyeballs hurt inside, so I think my sinus is a bit clogged up.
Will have to see what temps are like tomorrow.


----------



## Annamumof2

still here and almost 2 weeks late grrr


----------



## honeybee28

anna have you tested recently?

thanks niamh! isit too soon even though it was a 10miu test?


----------



## wantingagirl

Im good Honey Im a bit confused dont know what the hell goes on with us sometimes. When I wiped about 3 days ago had some spotting and I never ever in my life have had spotting before but no way I can be pregnant as cycle day 12 today and last nite when took my softcup out was some blood in it?? WTF???

I doubt your AF would come that early. A couple of months ago tho mine was 5 days early and OV late hate the way I bodies sometimes plays tricks on us?? Hope this is it for you!

haha hannah all pregnancy symptons can be period symptons sods law

Niamh I was like that for the full week after AF arrived and only feeling perkier now must be cos OV soon. We are here for you too and hope you feel better soon

Moondance that is so crap, she doesnt sound like a very nice person, I would have gone off my head with her huh a girl needs her sleep. Im rubbish at temps so not sure
I saved your website onto my faves so gonna have a look soon

lol mimi.... pressure why are men so impatient I know I am but one month?!?! lol.... my DH the same he thinks he has turbo sperm bless him if only he knew

Dont give up yet Honey and Moondance its not over! xxx

Anna grrr so sorry, when will this end?!!


----------



## honeybee28

thanks wanting.
im glad you're feeling a bit perkier. that's wierd why are you bleeding? a rough bd perhaps?
im really struggling with this ttc stuff, it's getting harder as each month goes by and it gets me so emotional i dont know how to cope with it.xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning Ladies, I am feeling a tad better this morning. My jealous bfp rage has subsided " Thank God" Lmao

Hi Honeybee :wave: not too much longer!! Too ealry now though I'd suppose! xxxx fingers crossed xxxx

Celtic, your words are inspirational to me, thank you. :hugs:

Anna!!! She is not here yet!!! Now your witch is annoying me!!! :rofl:

Mimi, Thank You!!! :hugs:

Wantingagirl, I am willing to give up our house savings to get IVF with two or more babies than to buy a house! My mother in law laughs at me because I say "If we aren't pregnant soon, people better hold onto their kids, we'll be snatching them up!" :rofl: Of course I would never do that! 

CD2 today and honestly, right now I don't think I am going to try this cycle. I just think IF anything I will use digital opk's and just :sex: then and whenever during the cycle. I NEED a less planned sex life. I have Yoga in an hour so I have to hurry and get DD ready to go to the gym daycare while I TRY to relax!!!

Love you girls!

Talk to you soon.

Julia


----------



## honeybee28

julia im glad you're feeling a bit better i've been worrying about you!!
and i think if im out this month i'll do the same as you, ive given smep a go for 3 months now and i dont think i'll do it again, it's too planned out for me.
have a good day sweetie.xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Emily I know how you feel it is really hard but I guess all we can hold onto is that it will happen to us all eventually we just have to keep hope, im always here to talk. 

Yes Julia (why have I been calling you Julie??) you can buy any house and we only get one shot at this materialistic things mean nothing when we are going through this but I do hope it doesnt get to the point of IVF for you. hehe... i have joked that too but would also never do that
Im glad your not leaving us but maybe a less stressful couple of cycles is what you need. Im glad you are feeling better hun
Love and 
yeah I agree with both of you I think to myself how many times will I have to go through this SMEP funny tho when wasnt on SMEP hubby was happy every second day and now doing SMEP he wants it all the time haha.... men want what they cant have

I will still have to go on the SMEP thread tho but not put a testing date down as couldnt not talk to any of the girls I have got to know quite well, this thread too. What will we do when we get our BFP??? Im hoping we are all going to 1st tri at the same time!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

meant love and :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I took a test this morning still :bfn: due on in 2 days - and was sick in my mouth twice today :|


----------



## Moondance

So weird, I'm sitting here, not even TOUCHING my breasts, and right deep inside behind the nipple, I can feel like a throbbing. Only on my RIGHT breast though.
What on earth! :O


Weird though coz it alternates between not being sore AT ALL, and then being very sore...
and sometimes its not sore or sensitive, but the second I squeeze it, then its like "OW holy heck that hurt" ... don't remember if this is usual impending AF boob behaviour or not.


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> anna have you tested recently?
> 
> thanks niamh! isit too soon even though it was a 10miu test?

I tested yesterday i believe and it was neg hun that was a 25miu




wantingagirl said:


> Im good Honey Im a bit confused dont know what the hell goes on with us sometimes. When I wiped about 3 days ago had some spotting and I never ever in my life have had spotting before but no way I can be pregnant as cycle day 12 today and last nite when took my softcup out was some blood in it?? WTF???
> 
> I doubt your AF would come that early. A couple of months ago tho mine was 5 days early and OV late hate the way I bodies sometimes plays tricks on us?? Hope this is it for you!
> 
> haha hannah all pregnancy symptons can be period symptons sods law
> 
> Niamh I was like that for the full week after AF arrived and only feeling perkier now must be cos OV soon. We are here for you too and hope you feel better soon
> 
> Moondance that is so crap, she doesnt sound like a very nice person, I would have gone off my head with her huh a girl needs her sleep. Im rubbish at temps so not sure
> I saved your website onto my faves so gonna have a look soon
> 
> lol mimi.... pressure why are men so impatient I know I am but one month?!?! lol.... my DH the same he thinks he has turbo sperm bless him if only he knew
> 
> Dont give up yet Honey and Moondance its not over! xxx
> 
> Anna grrr so sorry, when will this end?!!

i know ive just about had enough now my bod is saying pregnant but my mind is saying no your not




tryforbaby2 said:


> Good Morning Ladies, I am feeling a tad better this morning. My jealous bfp rage has subsided " Thank God" Lmao
> 
> Hi Honeybee :wave: not too much longer!! Too ealry now though I'd suppose! xxxx fingers crossed xxxx
> 
> Celtic, your words are inspirational to me, thank you. :hugs:
> 
> Anna!!! She is not here yet!!! Now your witch is annoying me!!! :rofl:
> 
> Mimi, Thank You!!! :hugs:
> 
> Wantingagirl, I am willing to give up our house savings to get IVF with two or more babies than to buy a house! My mother in law laughs at me because I say "If we aren't pregnant soon, people better hold onto their kids, we'll be snatching them up!" :rofl: Of course I would never do that!
> 
> CD2 today and honestly, right now I don't think I am going to try this cycle. I just think IF anything I will use digital opk's and just :sex: then and whenever during the cycle. I NEED a less planned sex life. I have Yoga in an hour so I have to hurry and get DD ready to go to the gym daycare while I TRY to relax!!!
> 
> Love you girls!
> 
> Talk to you soon.
> 
> Julia

lol we will join in it togther soon hehe


----------



## mimiwc2010

tryforbaby2 said:


> . I have Yoga in an hour so I have to hurry and get DD ready to go to the gym daycare while I TRY to relax!!!
> Julia

Hey, you should join us as a yoga buddy!



Moondance said:


> don't remember if this is usual impending AF boob behaviour or not.

:haha::haha:



HannahGraceee said:


> I took a test this morning still :bfn: due on in 2 days - and was sick in my mouth twice today :|

I took one this morning, :bfn: too. My witch is due to visit anytime now.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee and wantingagirl, thanks girls, I am better, still depressed and constantly thinking about it but *life must go on*. I keep trying to find a place within to believe that I will be ok waiting and waiting for it to happen and to enjoy my life as it is now. So I am going to try this month. I am going tanning and going to try and make myself get to the gym a little more often, get a manicure and pedicure with my cousin when I go home to visit, then hopefully a massage for me (preferably with DH as well but he is always busy with work) and do a little more stress relief and start giving my dd massages again like I used too once a week (it was the only time I can get her to nap for me! :haha:). I have to stop obessessing as it is consuming my life!!!! So why not go all out, huh?! Lmao 
Maybe some retail therapy :winkwink:
I am also considering getting a surprise pet for dd, a kitten maybe, a puppy (that doesn't grow to big or shed too much) or a fish tank. Who knows :shrug: She wants a chinchilla but I hear they are nasty!!!

Mimi, you guys do yoga too? I do Gentle Yoga and Zumba (intense dance) and I am looking into Community and Couple's Yoga. I'd love to be a Yoga Buddy. Since last summer I listen to stress relief music everywhere I go pretty much; it helps, it does!

I need to get myself busier to keep my mind of TTC. Its almost summer so DD will be in classes and such, the pool, walking, amusement parks, beaches and off to Kindergarten this fall....


----------



## tryforbaby2

Moondance said:


> So weird, I'm sitting here, not even TOUCHING my breasts, and right deep inside behind the nipple, I can feel like a throbbing. Only on my RIGHT breast though.
> What on earth! :O
> 
> 
> Weird though coz it alternates between not being sore AT ALL, and then being very sore...
> and sometimes its not sore or sensitive, but the second I squeeze it, then its like "OW holy heck that hurt" ... don't remember if this is usual impending AF boob behaviour or not.

Moondance!!! Have you done an hpt at all???!!!

XxX fingers crossed XxX


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tryfor I'm glad I could help , I'll be your cheerleader form the side lines :thumbup: roll on the 28th :flower:

Honeybee hell ya it could be to soon, you may only be implanting now so not enough HCG there yet!!! :flower: I knew with mine because It was so close to AF and I should have got a BFP on one of those IC. so keep your chin up, when will you test again:winkwink: hey you should try evening as well sometimes you can get a better Positive in the evening :hugs:PMA !!!

Moondance I would be happy with that temp at this stage ooh and I think you can get a stuffy nose from pregnancy as well. well I'm hoping that's what it is for you :hugs: I will be stalking your chart tomorrow !!!! oooh just read the sore boob comment FXFXFXFX:happydance:

wantingagirl thanks Hun feeling so much better now and more positive and hoping the plan I have works now. I'm a bit bummed that there is not more BFP here for us all. how are you doing :hugs:

HannahGraceee oooh good luck hun!!!

Anna I cant believe your still waiting on that BFP or AF your a strong woman I would be in floods by now. :flower:

Me well I hope Im doing the right thing but for this week Im taking two of my Bcomplex, read on my EPO that I can take two so Ive started to that as well hope it helps me now. this is the long drawn out days AF nearly gone though so happy days !:flower:


take care girls!


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Honeybee and wantingagirl, thanks girls, I am better, still depressed and constantly thinking about it but *life must go on*. I keep trying to find a place within to believe that I will be ok waiting and waiting for it to happen and to enjoy my life as it is now. So I am going to try this month. I am going tanning and going to try and make myself get to the gym a little more often, get a manicure and pedicure with my cousin when I go home to visit, then hopefully a massage for me (preferably with DH as well but he is always busy with work) and do a little more stress relief and start giving my dd massages again like I used too once a week (it was the only time I can get her to nap for me! :haha:). I have to stop obessessing as it is consuming my life!!!! So why not go all out, huh?! Lmao
> Maybe some retail therapy :winkwink:
> I am also considering getting a surprise pet for dd, a kitten maybe, a puppy (that doesn't grow to big or shed too much) or a fish tank. Who knows :shrug: She wants a chinchilla but I hear they are nasty!!!
> 
> Mimi, you guys do yoga too? I do Gentle Yoga and Zumba (intense dance) and I am looking into Community and Couple's Yoga. I'd love to be a Yoga Buddy. Since last summer I listen to stress relief music everywhere I go pretty much; it helps, it does!
> 
> I need to get myself busier to keep my mind of TTC. Its almost summer so DD will be in classes and such, the pool, walking, amusement parks, beaches and off to Kindergarten this fall....

Sounds like a good plan to me, lets see what your RE says as well if he will do more tests etc and give you some answers. may be try some MACA :winkwink: I prob mentioned that already so Ignore me LOL. Im thinking the same thing and want to have other out lets to keep my mind busy. so may be back to college! bet I will do that and then get pregnant!! LOL Hope your ok and looking forward to pampering and shopping !


----------



## Annamumof2

CelticNiamh said:


> Tryfor I'm glad I could help , I'll be your cheerleader form the side lines :thumbup: roll on the 28th :flower:
> 
> Honeybee hell ya it could be to soon, you may only be implanting now so not enough HCG there yet!!! :flower: I knew with mine because It was so close to AF and I should have got a BFP on one of those IC. so keep your chin up, when will you test again:winkwink: hey you should try evening as well sometimes you can get a better Positive in the evening :hugs:PMA !!!
> 
> Moondance I would be happy with that temp at this stage ooh and I think you can get a stuffy nose from pregnancy as well. well I'm hoping that's what it is for you :hugs: I will be stalking your chart tomorrow !!!! oooh just read the sore boob comment FXFXFXFX:happydance:
> 
> wantingagirl thanks Hun feeling so much better now and more positive and hoping the plan I have works now. I'm a bit bummed that there is not more BFP here for us all. how are you doing :hugs:
> 
> HannahGraceee oooh good luck hun!!!
> 
> Anna I cant believe your still waiting on that BFP or AF your a strong woman I would be in floods by now. :flower:
> 
> Me well I hope Im doing the right thing but for this week Im taking two of my Bcomplex, read on my EPO that I can take two so Ive started to that as well hope it helps me now. this is the long drawn out days AF nearly gone though so happy days !:flower:
> 
> 
> take care girls!

it is driving me nuts but well i put up with it i dunno how though


----------



## tryforbaby2

wanting, its Julia, Julie, Julz, Jul, etc etc. Its all good!

celtic, I have been looking for maca in the stores. What is it's full name and where can I find it?....

Thanks in advance!!! :flower:

:wave: anna!


----------



## honeybee28

Moondance said:


> So weird, I'm sitting here, not even TOUCHING my breasts, and right deep inside behind the nipple, I can feel like a throbbing. Only on my RIGHT breast though.
> What on earth! :O.

OMG moondance the exact same thing happened to me like an hour ago! Same, only the right one though! then i touched it and it hurt so bad. 10 seconds later, it was back to normal (well, still sore, but they always are in the 2ww), so weeeird! made me wonder if i had imagined it.


----------



## honeybee28

ahh thanks niamh, i'll leave it a couple of days before i test again the bfns just upset me!!

hi everyone!!! Hope you're all ok. hope we start getting knocked up soon there just arent enough bfps around this month for my liking!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i forgot to mention earlier, but i did a test, but it looked like :bfn: but there was like a clear kinda line too :|


----------



## Annamumof2

:wave:

right time for the symptom spotting list lol

Boobs sore
back hurts
gets cross easy
OH annoys me easy
feel sick
not so hungrey
dry skin
tired


----------



## mimiwc2010

tryforbaby2 said:


> Maybe some retail therapy :winkwink:

 :rofl: Took me a bit to figure that one out...LOVE IT! That's the best, and it's comparable in costs to having someone listen to you! hahahah!

You can join us in our yoga group....https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/312617-squirrelgirls-journal.html I've wanted to try Zumba, but there's a girl that's on my shit-list that I think goes to that and I don't want to bump into her!

Fingers crossed for all of use waiting for that :bfp:!!!!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

mimiwc2010 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe some retail therapy :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: Took me a bit to figure that one out...LOVE IT! That's the best, and it's comparable in costs to having someone listen to you! hahahah!
> 
> You can join us in our yoga group....https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/312617-squirrelgirls-journal.html I've wanted to try Zumba, but there's a girl that's on my shit-list that I think goes to that and I don't want to bump into her!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of use waiting for that :bfp:!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Ahahah :rofl:

Poor girl!!! Watch out!!! :rofl:

I haven't did my zumba class for 2 weeks during the 2ww as I am afraid with all the abdominal exercises that it could do more harm than anything. I will do my classes whenever I want now. I am sick of living my life around TTC! Hey girls, remember that women got pregnant all the time prior to the crazy nonsense we are making ourselves do!!!!

But I do LOVE Yoga!!! I do Gentle Yoga! LOVE IT!


----------



## Moondance

Annamumof2 said:


> :wave:
> 
> right time for the symptom spotting list lol
> 
> Boobs sore
> back hurts
> gets cross easy
> OH annoys me easy
> feel sick
> not so hungrey
> dry skin
> tired


Heres mine:

Boobs sore (usually only if I touch them though)
Fatigued 
Feeling kinda dead inside my brain, hard to think
Threw up on toothpaste once
Still gagging everytime I brush my teeth!
wet myself coughing last night
nipples always seem to be hard! SO embarassing (dad likes to point out that I am highbeaming)
HUNGRY (I hate food, only usually eat 1 meal a day, but for about 3 days I was constantly hungry no matter how much I ate)
Slight twingy cramps in belly



Usually I would add headache to the list, but right now I'm pretty sure that is because I caught dads cold thingy. Coz I have a bad bad cough that I pee myself whenever I have a coughing fit, my sinus is blocked up like you could not believe and I have a runny nose... so of course I have a headache! LOL


----------



## LuckyD

Hey all, wow - been off BnB for 24 hours and there is soooo much to catch up on!

Julia - I am like you this month - got to try and have another focus so TTC doesn't take up so much of my headspace. At the moment I am feeling like if it takes a few more months that is ok...I want to try and keep this feeling, not get all stressed out about it having to happen now...so we shall see. Hope we can both find some relaxation this time round xx

Good luck to those that are testing soon!!! Hope it's some good news - we need some more BFPs!!

Mimi - never heard the expression 'shit-list' - I love it! Made me laugh.

I am at boring old CD5 so not much going on really. I applied for two jobs yesterday (neither of which I actually want!) and have been continuing research on what we want to do with our land. Am going to some friends for dinner tonight - she is pregnant with her second and knows we are TTC - just don't really want to talk about it with her so am going to try and steer the conversation away from it. I like her, but it is her husband I was originally friends with (we've known each other since we were 15), and she can sometimes offer that kind of false sympathy that can be really annoying. Maybe that's a bit harsh - I am sure she actually means it - but I don't want anyones sympathy, especially a pregnant woman who got pregnant twice on her first time trying! In fact, this baby wasn't even planned - they had sex during her period and she got pregnant! So just don't really want to go into it all with her.

Wow, sorry about that rant! Clearly it bothers me a little....

Anyway, hope you are all having a good day!!! xx


----------



## bbdreams

LuckyD said:


> Hey all, wow - been off BnB for 24 hours and there is soooo much to catch up on!
> 
> I am at boring old CD5 so not much going on really. I applied for two jobs yesterday (neither of which I actually want!) and have been continuing research on what we want to do with our land. Am going to some friends for dinner tonight - she is pregnant with her second and knows we are TTC - just don't really want to talk about it with her so am going to try and steer the conversation away from it. I like her, but it is her husband I was originally friends with (we've known each other since we were 15), and she can sometimes offer that kind of false sympathy that can be really annoying. Maybe that's a bit harsh - I am sure she actually means it - but I don't want anyones sympathy, especially a pregnant woman who got pregnant twice on her first time trying! In fact, this baby wasn't even planned - they had sex during her period and she got pregnant! So just don't really want to go into it all with her.
> 
> Wow, sorry about that rant! Clearly it bothers me a little....
> 
> Anyway, hope you are all having a good day!!! xx

:hugs: Hope you can't get through the dinner okay!:hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mimi! You said shit list! Clearly you must be a neighbor of mine!!! I am orginally from the Pocono's!!!! We are very close neighbors!!! I plan on going to New York sometime soon with my Gram!!!

Ho about my all time fav "shits and giggles!"

Us Yankees!


----------



## LuckyD

bbdreams said:


> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, wow - been off BnB for 24 hours and there is soooo much to catch up on!
> 
> I am at boring old CD5 so not much going on really. I applied for two jobs yesterday (neither of which I actually want!) and have been continuing research on what we want to do with our land. Am going to some friends for dinner tonight - she is pregnant with her second and knows we are TTC - just don't really want to talk about it with her so am going to try and steer the conversation away from it. I like her, but it is her husband I was originally friends with (we've known each other since we were 15), and she can sometimes offer that kind of false sympathy that can be really annoying. Maybe that's a bit harsh - I am sure she actually means it - but I don't want anyones sympathy, especially a pregnant woman who got pregnant twice on her first time trying! In fact, this baby wasn't even planned - they had sex during her period and she got pregnant! So just don't really want to go into it all with her.
> 
> Wow, sorry about that rant! Clearly it bothers me a little....
> 
> Anyway, hope you are all having a good day!!! xx
> 
> :hugs: Hope you can't get through the dinner okay!:hugs:Click to expand...

ha ha, I assume you mean you hope I CAN get through the dinner ok? Otherwise that would be mean! 

Nah, I know what you meant - thanks xx it will be fine, in fact I am sure it will be nice, just don't want to talk about TTC with her - so I won't!


----------



## bbdreams

LuckyD said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyD said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, wow - been off BnB for 24 hours and there is soooo much to catch up on!
> 
> I am at boring old CD5 so not much going on really. I applied for two jobs yesterday (neither of which I actually want!) and have been continuing research on what we want to do with our land. Am going to some friends for dinner tonight - she is pregnant with her second and knows we are TTC - just don't really want to talk about it with her so am going to try and steer the conversation away from it. I like her, but it is her husband I was originally friends with (we've known each other since we were 15), and she can sometimes offer that kind of false sympathy that can be really annoying. Maybe that's a bit harsh - I am sure she actually means it - but I don't want anyones sympathy, especially a pregnant woman who got pregnant twice on her first time trying! In fact, this baby wasn't even planned - they had sex during her period and she got pregnant! So just don't really want to go into it all with her.
> 
> Wow, sorry about that rant! Clearly it bothers me a little....
> 
> Anyway, hope you are all having a good day!!! xx
> 
> :hugs: Hope you can't get through the dinner okay!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha, I assume you mean you hope I CAN get through the dinner ok? Otherwise that would be mean!
> 
> Nah, I know what you meant - thanks xx it will be fine, in fact I am sure it will be nice, just don't want to talk about TTC with her - so I won't!Click to expand...

Yes, sorry! :haha: that is what I meant! I am having some major pain right now... feels like my ovary might explode.... and I keep having this weird AF stuff right now, so I am a little distracted. I did mean that I hope you can get through the dinner without slapping her!


----------



## Moondance

Boobs are alternating between being sore, and then not sore, and then I have random vibrationy, tingly feelings in my nipple when I haven't even touched them.
THAT is something totally new, I have NEVER had that in my whole life.


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> So weird, I'm sitting here, not even TOUCHING my breasts, and right deep inside behind the nipple, I can feel like a throbbing. Only on my RIGHT breast though.
> What on earth! :O
> 
> 
> Weird though coz it alternates between not being sore AT ALL, and then being very sore...
> and sometimes its not sore or sensitive, but the second I squeeze it, then its like "OW holy heck that hurt" ... don't remember if this is usual impending AF boob behaviour or not.
> 
> Moondance!!! Have you done an hpt at all???!!!
> 
> XxX fingers crossed XxXClick to expand...


I was norti... I caved at 10dpo and did a Pregnosis brand test. Nada....
*shrugs*

Am a little worried today, as temp dropped a bit, from 36.73 down to 36.59


----------



## mimiwc2010

tryforbaby2 said:


> Mimi! You said shit list! Clearly you must be a neighbor of mine!!! I am orginally from the Pocono's!!!! We are very close neighbors!!! I plan on going to New York sometime soon with my Gram!!!
> 
> Ho about my all time fav "shits and giggles!"
> 
> Us Yankees!

tryfor - Well, I'm from Puerto Rico. But have been here for 4 years so it inevitably rubs off (I am turning into a yankee), the shit list one I got from a buddy from Erie, PA. Haven't heard shits and giggles...what's that?

LuckyD - let it out! 

Moon - STOP touching yourself! :rofl:


----------



## Moondance

mimiwc2010 said:


> Moon - STOP touching yourself! :rofl:

But I can't dude, I'm just so damn sexy, I just have to touch myself! Burnies, HOT!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Moondance

No no no no no no no !!!! Went to toilet, I have pink spotting on the toilet paper! :'(


----------



## moochacha

Good luck girls :D


----------



## honeybee28

awwwww moon hope it's not the wicked witch.
im 10dpo today, all my symptoms have gone!! Dont even have sore boobs any more gaaaaaaah. stupid ttc. why is it so hard.
hope everyone's doing ok.xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

TryFor Hey Hun, Ive been looking on line so here a link they have it on sale https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/vmchk/maca.html?gclid=CJDggc-bl6ECFRI-lAod5RcWNw make sure its organic hat you are buying, also you can get it in powder or capsule powder can be quite strong. I got capsules before so I'm sticking with that.

I got mine from https://www.aloehealthuk.com/store/product_details.aspx?product=215I used these years ago, also I notice less in it, but they are very good and they did work for me. I felt a huge difference after a month on them. (took them for mild depression around AF after PND) they balance out the hormones! (they are world wide as well) 

Have a look at angus catus https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/p...ngus+castus&searchimage.x=20&searchimage.y=12

I think Angus catus is similar as in it balances your hormones there is a thread on it here as well, seems a lot of girl who have PCOS are taking it and getting BFP.

gives me hope any way!

Ok so Ive just assumed your in the UK but why do I have America in my head LOL let me know if that helps and I can look for other sites for you. :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im 13dpo no witch yet, but no :bfp: due on tomo on my daughters FIRST birthday :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Mimi sorry you got BFN, I hope the hag doesnt arrive

Julia - I know how it feels and no matter how much you will yourself to be positive it takes a while to happen. Dont lose hope and your plan sounds good, I should take a leaf out of your book, I am quite obsessed and always on here I cant help it. Retail therapy sounds ace. Hehe with all the names

I wish there was yoga here no such classes like that

I love kittens they are so cute and cats are quite easy to keep

Yeah are we not due a whole heap of BFP's Niamh??? Surely this time round we will. Started with softcups this month they are quite good. Still getting migraines from EPO so if no difference soon not going to use them anymore. Im good other than headache quite positive but sure that will fade once enter the 2ww!

Moondance I have also heard colds etc can be a pregnancy sympton
So sorry tell her to clear off hope its implantation spotting plz plz
I am moving in 3 months time so I am going to pack gradually so hopefully that will keep my mind off things. I am also going to get a cheap laptop so I can get lots more done in the day and go on laptop in the evening as seem to be neglecting day to day things. Hubby has pc at nite

LuckyD I know how you feel. Its so bad for me love my sis to bits but she got pregnant second month with first, first month with second and 3rd month with 3rd (pregnant at the min) and moaned it took so long jee soo lol.... what I would so want to be sick and lots of pregnancy symptons

:hi:Moochacha

Hannah and rest of girls hope you get your BFP xxx


----------



## honeybee28

awwww i checked my cp this morning and found red discharge :-(
checked back in my calendar and i got it this time a few months ago, witch will be here sun/mon for sure, i know it isnt over til she shows but i just know she's gonna. gutted.
thanks for that niamh will do more research!! Im in the uk, tryfor is in usa.
hope you're all ok girlies.xx


----------



## Annamumof2

well tomorrow will be 2 weeks late i'm not sure when to test i asked hubby but its like hes not intrested and says i dont listen to him

soooo i have no signs of AF still


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> awwww i checked my cp this morning and found red discharge :-(
> checked back in my calendar and i got it this time a few months ago, witch will be here sun/mon for sure, i know it isnt over til she shows but i just know she's gonna. gutted.
> thanks for that niamh will do more research!! Im in the uk, tryfor is in usa.
> hope you're all ok girlies.xx

:hugs: Love

I am terribly sorry if it is the witch on her way. I am starting to think different methods work for different people. Not everyone will get their bfp from SMEP or red raspberry leaf tea or softcups, etc etc (even though I have to say I love softcups - no leakage!) :haha: But honey I am here if you need me. Fingers crossed, toes, legs, arms and eyes - that it is late IB. 

Celtic, Thanks for the info, I am going to do some research. I am in America, East Coast.
Wantingagirl, your name is shona right? I was very optimistic from 3 months TTC to 7 months TTC, then I started losing all hope. Especially after NTNP for 4 years prior. Plus family is getting pregnant, they know how long we have been trying, and they don't get it to not call me once a week to tell me about this one and that one pregnant, and then they complain about being sick, gaining weight, blah blah blah. But I am ok with it now I guess. I have my appt next week and we are househunting until our lease is up in 3+ months, plus come June 1st I am not watching the baby anymore. I have other things to start focusing on, now all I have to do is stop focusing on TTC and things will be better! :)
Mimi, how do I explain shits and giggles....hmmmm?......When you say, "watch this, I'm going to toilet paper my neighbors house, (he he), for shits and giggles" translates to "watch this, I'm going to toilet paper my neighbors house, just for the hell of it (for the fun of it)" and then laugh your ass off!!!
Moondance, :hugs: I hope it's not the impending doom of the witch.
LuckyD, keep the feeling of relaxation if you could. Let's relax and let it come naturally together! :hugs:

AFM, Blah....CD3 for me and really not going to monitor too much this cycle anyhow. Cleaning, Bills and Cleaning today, the story of my life! Boooo! LOL

Hey, does it bug any of you when someone who has never been on the thread, comes in and annouces their bfp, then takes off like lightning into first tri??? Well it bothers the crap out of me!


----------



## Moondance

still have slight brownish spotting, mostly its like, thick CM with brown bits, so it looks like a lot more than it is.
but my breasts hurt way more right now than they ever have in their life. Right behind my nipple is just like, twinging pain, and if I touch it, its whimper central when I start berating myself for being an idiot.
I've not had my breasts be like this ever!!! It's mostly in my right one. It's strange, because I usually get MILD sensitivity in just the nipple during the week before AF, and it goes away the day before AF arrives... doesn't get worse, just disappears.

But now... it hurts, and I have weird spotting! This is confusing!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Maybe late IB?


----------



## honeybee28

thanks tryfor.xx and yes i does bother me when that happens!!! But probably just coz im insanely jealous of people that get pregnant without even trying lol.

fx for you moon.

speak later.xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

My boobies still hurt. and no sign of af x testing again later, i know i should use first morning urine, but i was desprest this morning :blush:


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl we are so long over due some BFP, I keep hoping when I log on I will see some it making me sad:cry: it is a bit weird eh! I started taking the two instead of just one, noticed I got a bad headake yesterday evening and woke up with a horrible on. two painkillers have sorted me out! only took them after I checked they were ok LOL as I took some last cycle and they are bad for TTC :dohh:

honeybee28 noooo FX :hugs:

tryforbaby2 your very welcome, :flower: may be it will help us all can you find the maca on line in America I can find a website for you :flower:

Moondance I just hate that torture the last few days before your due!!! :flower: I'm waiting for your BFP FX

HannahGraceee good luck :flower: :hugs:


A good friend called in to day, we hadn't seen each other in ages, but she has been TTC and nothing happening either, then she noticed a bit pain in her side and she hadn't had AF in 8 weeks, went to the Doc who sent her for a scan and it was a cyst, they had to remove it and caught it in time she could have lost her ovary and tube. but she is hoping now her hormones are more normal now to help her . but she was saying how two girls she knew got pregnant by accident and were depressed at the thoughts of it, one wouldn't even let you mention her pregnancy she was so annoyed!!! WTF was all I was thinking, how bloody lucky were they, my friend said the same it really got to her. one of the girls sister was pregnant and due around the same time and sadly lost her baby didn't take her long to change her tune and be glad she had a healthy baby to look forward to.
Tryfor yea I agree it is a bit annoying, roll on our turn!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ughhh! I can't stand pets, I am not an animal person my DH is! He has a dog, pebbles, (grrr!), I take care of this dog and do everything, groomers, vet appts, etc etc. Well this morning she pee'd on her dog bed and it stunk up the whole apartment! Grrr! I then started washing her bed, and then mopped the floors. I vaccumed the carpeted deck and it was packed with dog hair and dirt. I brought in the container from the vacuum to empty into the garbage and guess what, the flipping dog hair and dirt got all over my freshly mopped floors!!!!! :growlmad:

Now I have to redo my floors.

I am crazy for even considering letting my DD get a pet! I'll be taking vcare of that one too!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ughhh! I can't stand pets, I am not an animal person my DH is! He has a dog, pebbles, (grrr!), I take care of this dog and do everything, groomers, vet appts, etc etc. Well this morning she pee'd on her dog bed and it stunk up the whole apartment! Grrr! I then started washing her bed, and then mopped the floors. I vaccumed the carpeted deck and it was packed with dog hair and dirt. I brought in the container from the vacuum to empty into the garbage and guess what, the flipping dog hair and dirt got all over my freshly mopped floors!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> Now I have to redo my floors.
> 
> I am crazy for even considering letting my DD get a pet! I'll be taking vcare of that one too!!!

Oh no, that would drive me nuts!!! :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

I'm sure like most of us, that when you do clean, you don't want to have to do it again right after you get done!!! Men and children are one thing, but pets are a whole other ballgame!!! 

I think either today or tomorrow, I may go to a flower shop and buy some little flowers for my deck and some for my front porch. I am trying so hard ot be busy!!! But here I am checking on Bnb a couple times a day! What a loser!
:dohh:


----------



## Annamumof2

well i dont know what i will do i am soooooo bored and no sign atall no pains or anything


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> I'm sure like most of us, that when you do clean, you don't want to have to do it again right after you get done!!! Men and children are one thing, but pets are a whole other ballgame!!!
> 
> I think either today or tomorrow, I may go to a flower shop and buy some little flowers for my deck and some for my front porch. I am trying so hard ot be busy!!! But here I am checking on Bnb a couple times a day! What a loser!
> :dohh:

me too... me too... :flower::winkwink: LOL , Nah we are not losers, just making sure our buddies are a ok and gaining information on our journey! :haha: 

I have to say I'm loveing this site though so much information and support! I remember being on another site and when each month no BFP I just couldn't face going on, I know, I wasn't feeling the love that's what it was!!! LOL

Flowers sound lovely! I'm hoping to find a bigger house have an appointment Monday the 26th get my vitamins, ehmmm get out of the house so I am not hovering waiting for some one else to post (so bad) :blush: see your not a lone!


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls :) smiles to you


----------



## Moondance

Pretty sure AF is probably coming later today, as this morning I had a massive temp drop.... 36.59 down to 36.21, which is only .06 above coverline. My usual chart seems to do the same thing.... sudden DROP ..... 
:(

No spotting today yet, but the temp drop makes me know that she's coming.



I am so happy right now that I have my pets... Without them I couldn't get through this... they're there for the cuddles and support that I can't get from family. My beautiful little doggies, and my kitty, and my beautiful horse....
Thank God for them right now...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mondance looks like I am following you. LOL

Ladies I am out for April...AF got me 2 days early this month. On to a 2011 baby


----------



## Moondance

I'm not even bleeding yet... its midday, and I'm barely spotting, but I had the huge temp drop... so surely she has to come?? I was spotting yesterday?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Moondance do you usually spot before? How many dpo are you? Could it be ib?


----------



## Moondance

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Moondance do you usually spot before? How many dpo are you? Could it be ib?

I don't think I've ever really had spotting before, usually its like, I go to toilet, and either, already have blood in pants, or I wipe, see blood, put in a pad, and hey presto, periods...
But I spotted yesterday... almost nothing today...

It's the temp drop that makes me worry though. I'm unlucky number 13 dpo today...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Moondance said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Moondance do you usually spot before? How many dpo are you? Could it be ib?
> 
> I don't think I've ever really had spotting before, usually its like, I go to toilet, and either, already have blood in pants, or I wipe, see blood, put in a pad, and hey presto, periods...
> But I spotted yesterday... almost nothing today...
> 
> It's the temp drop that makes me worry though. I'm unlucky number 13 dpo today...Click to expand...

MMM I see, how long is you lp usually? And I understand about the presto she is there that is mine is exactly..have you tested at all?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya girls :) forgot to test yesterday still no af :) my princess is 1 today :)


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya girls :) forgot to test yesterday still no af :) my princess is 1 today :)

Happy Birthday to your little daughter hope she has a great day


----------



## Annamumof2

well i tested today and negative and still no god damn period ARGH this is mega annoying me now.

i'm seeing my asthma nurse today so i might have a word with her see what she can surgest


----------



## HannahGraceee

What tests are you using hun? And thanks x


----------



## wantingagirl

Ha Julia it totally bugs the shit out of me I tell you. Its like 'hey first month trying going to be a long 2ww' huh??? WTF?? No disrespect to them but will that not hurt our feelings when we have all got to know each other to just think logically not to post it there. And 'IM JUST PROOF IT CAN HAPPEN' no your not you got pregnant first cycle anyway rant over. 
I totally agree that some things work for some and not for others, this is my third month ttc with the SMEP and 3 without and to be honest think only still following it now cos all the people I know are on here. 
Yup my name is Shona, yeah I am also sick of people talking about their pregnancys there is so many in my family, meeting up with my sis today shes 18 weeks gone but love her so gets thats fine lol....

I think your plan is good tho hun and hope your laidback approach gets you what you want. Ugh I hate these OV pains but at least I know what it is. Isnt it funny how we would never have noticed all this before ttc?

FX for you Moondance hope it is IB when you due AF?

Hannah GL keep us posted!

Yeah Niamh Im gonna give up on them no difference to EWCM and no diff in making OV earlier but says can take 3 months and there is no chance im suffering daily headaches for that long so stopped taking them. We are defo overdue so many BFP's! SMEP stats are falling below too

Oh man I so hate these stories, she doesnt know how lucky she is, we are all desperate for a baby and you get other people moaning about being fat and that it was 'an accident' grrr what I would love to be sick and fat! bring it on!

ggrrr dogs are more hassle than they are worth Julia - I never really liked pets til I got my kitten and he is so laidback dont even notice he is there

haha... im the same cant help myself bnb also calling me
I feel like it is necessary to see how all the girls are doing

Nixi how are you? 

So sorry Moondance hope she doesnt get you, ah I love horses! IB dip?

Sandi so sorry and much love! Im sure I will be joining you even tho not even OV yet im so negative

Happy birthday Ava!!!


----------



## Moondance

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Moondance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Moondance do you usually spot before? How many dpo are you? Could it be ib?
> 
> I don't think I've ever really had spotting before, usually its like, I go to toilet, and either, already have blood in pants, or I wipe, see blood, put in a pad, and hey presto, periods...
> But I spotted yesterday... almost nothing today...
> 
> It's the temp drop that makes me worry though. I'm unlucky number 13 dpo today...Click to expand...
> 
> MMM I see, how long is you lp usually? And I understand about the presto she is there that is mine is exactly..have you tested at all?Click to expand...


I did test, at 11dpo, FMU with a Pregnosis test, negative of course.
And now, the witch is fully blown here.
Proper red flow mussing up my clean pad....
This makes today, CD1 of Cycle 4


Its done with for this cycle.... Hopefully my doctors appointment on May 5th (SO crap I have to wait that long for a doctors appointment, too bad if I was actually really sick) will tell me more.
As Cycle 2, I ovulated on the 3rd and got blood tested to confirm ovulation on the 4th. It came back saying I hadn't had a progesterone surge, and progesterone levels were normal....
So Cycle 3, which just ended, at 5dpo, I had to have blood taken, but now its taking 2+ weeks to get in to see my doctor. Grrrr!



Funnily enough, because of the date right now and the length of my cycle, I will actually miss the majority of May... my next possible testing date would be the 29th of May! 
If that was the case, I might as well leave it until June, as my birthday is June 3rd! LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl I have just read one such thread!!! PML:haha: oh well ! come back and tell me how hard TWW is after 9 cycles:cry: I upped my dosage to two caspules it was on the tub but the last two days I have a pain in my head and its so bad had to take some pain killers, which annoyed me. I have noticed a diff with my EWCM I had loads the day of OV which I was delighted with! :happydance: so might go back to just one and take while Im eating my dinner rather than after. 

Moondance :hugs: I wont even say what I like to call that :witch:

Anna good luck today hope you get some information to help you:flower:

ok so Ive been doing loads of reserch on vitamins etc for increasing my chance at a BFP Im a bit of a book worm or can you be an internt one LOL but I posted a thread on increasing sperm count and mobility found some good info 

here is the linkhttp://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/315730-information-increasing-sperm-count-mobility.html#post5124558
may be Tryfor and Jaimie might find it useful or you prob know it all at this stage! :thumbup:

any way good luck to all waitinh to test and huge big :hugs: to those Af got the stupid cow!


----------



## Nessicle

eek - glad I only read these threads nowadays to see how everyone is getting on rather than posting.....there'd be a price on my head lol......


----------



## tryforbaby2

Shona, thanks your a doll :flower: By the way even before TTC I knew it was O pains because I get sharp pains through my ovaries and abdomen during my fertile period. The EWCM is what I really didn't know about!!! :haha:
Celtic, Hi :wave: thanks for the info!!! Will look into!
Moondance, so sorry sweetie. It sucks butt when she comes. :hugs:
Hannah, happy birthday ava grace!!!! 
Anna, lol I honestly can't believe this crappola is still going on for you! Grrr! 
Ness, we tend to be a bit emotional during af. I know I am especially. 9 cycles after 4 years NTNP. RE appt next wednesday. Wish it would just happen already! Not to be mean but it is very hard to see updates on pregnancies in TTC. I'm sure you understand, you were TTC for a bit. :flower:
Nixlix and reedsgirl :flower: How are you guys? Good luck and baby dust this cycle!!!

Cd3 today and I am actually hurrying to type because I am off to Yoga!!! Need the relaxation!!! And then my workout! Woop Woop!!! Only 2+ weeks left til O!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

of course I do sweetheart :hugs: which is why I don't often post, just read now to see how everyone is getting on. Sticking around on Softcups cos I'm managing the threads and I've asked the other ladies with bfp's not to post about their pregnancies on those threads unless a TTC-er has specifically asked a question about one of our 2ww symptoms to make it easier :flower:

Was just trying to inject a bit of humour about being lynched :haha: xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nessicle said:


> eek - glad I only read these threads nowadays to see how everyone is getting on rather than posting.....there'd be a price on my head lol......


Hell no hun, your one of us :flower: you know how its feels to see no BFP any way Im delighted for you, I know your last cycle was horrible for you. :hugs:

I think this cycle was paticullay hard on a few of us and emotions (bloody hormones) are running high these days although we are feeling a wee bit better now though. I know I was heartbroken :cry: but Im on a mission now. 

Tryfor let me know what you think of the info!


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thanks doll :hugs: ooh yeah it was a beast last cycle I was mess and had no reason to be - damn hormones hey?! Thankfully the huge support network on here keeps us going and PMA xx

I just soooo want you all to come over to first tri - it's not the same without you guys! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

I read everyday to see how you're all getting on :flower:


----------



## Moondance

I am trying to stay positive that something might happen this cycle! I want it to.... it would be incredibly cool to find out I'm PG on my birthday! SO.... FX for my new cycle!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i got to see the nurse in 2 weeks (5th May) and then if nothing she will do a wee sample

other then that complaned about my asthma as always, i hate her she is annoying.

i used a dip stick one thats cheap hun


----------



## rachrach82

Hi ladies i joined april shower a week ago but forgot my passwordand in back at work now so im tried lol. anyway im cd 23/7 dpo so 7 more days to go for testing. i quick run down on me. im 27 and oh is 36 we have a 7 year old boy named Riley. since the birth of Riley i was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid condition, been TTC for 7 years but due to thyroid cycles where anything between 60 days to 98 days, since feb 2010 my thyroid is normal and my cycles returned to 27 to 29 days so far great news for me,then doc found i had very low iron and folic acid levels so been on 5mg folic acid for 3 months and yeah i have normal iron and folic acid levels i found out 4 days ago so im officaly ''normal'' so to speak lol, We've been using opks and cm checks and cervix checks since feb im also on fertility freind. i started temping this month but i missed afew temps after ov day due to returning to work 3 months off. so ive got my fxd very tightly as my chances have incressed by upto 60 % my doc reckons especially cos of my thyroid levels and folic acid. good luck to everybody, FXD for u all :dust:xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ness, I'm sure i'll pop in first tri to see how you are doing! Hopefully us girlies here will be there with you guys soon. 

I hear some of those first tri girls aren't as nice as TTC girls.....? That makes me a little nervous....:wacko:

P.S. I read your one post in softcups the other day about being pregnant, Mark and your Mom; Let me say that that was completely inappropriate for your mom to say what she did. Sounds like my mom. I was in shock to see that she had said what she did. Ignore it. Enjoy Mark and your pregnancy and DO NOT let anyone (especially family) bring you down. :flower:

I am hoping that this thread is blessed this cycle and gives us ladies a well deserved :bfp: so we can move on together. I have never felt so close to a handful of people in my life that are sharing the same exact experiences as I.

Anywho, the bitchy wichy is so annoying! I went to yoga and then after yoga I did my normal weights and cardio. Well while going at super speed, she felt the need to empty her contents in a flush!!! Ewww. I jumped off the machine, ran to the locker room and groaned. I hate Periods!!!!

I can't wait to take a 9 month break!


----------



## honeybee28

lol awwwww julia!!! that witch is so nasty isnt she, hopefully this'll be the last you'll see of her for 9 months HA!!
ahhh sweetie i know what you mean, i'd be a total wreck without you girlies, no one, not even dh, understands what im going through quite like you chicas do.
ness i hope we all see you in first tri really soon. 
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Tested today.. :bfn:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hopefully lovely ladies we will all move on together and have our own we are the nicest ladies 1tri group LOL God on less we all turn in to hormonal cows!!! Bring it ON already........

Ness cant wait to join you :flower:

Tryfor I know what you mean, I cant move yet to the May thread I still feel tied here with all of you, we must move all together.

Moondance loving that PMA are you going to try some supplements may be!

HannahGraceee:hugs: so sorry pet, we are here for you :thumbup:

Honeybee we are lovely aren't we I can't believe how well we all get along even though we are all so different and have this one thing in common. they way things are going it seams we are destined to get our BFP all at one go, now that will be some thread! :happydance:

rachrach82 Hi ya, sounds like a great chance for you, well done on getting your levels sorted and good luck :flower:

Anna :dohh: how frustrating for you, another flippin two week wait for you!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Just a funny little story that gives me hope, the Christmas before I found out I was pregnant my DS2 when asked what he wanted off Santa, he said I want a baby sister please, we tried to explain Santa does not bring new sisters, but he kept saying that's ok I'm getting one. After Christmas on the 1st of Jan I got my BFP ! so tonight at the dinner table out of the blue he says I want two more sisters DH and I looked at each other and laughed said eh no pet! then he said I want one more sister then, I am going to ask Santa again PML :haha:

the funny thing when I was pregnant, he kept telling me, mam I know you going to have a girl I know your having a baby a sister for me. at that stage we had not told any one and esp the kids! he was right hope he is right now! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee28

ahhhhh niamh that's so cute!!!! Kids say the funniest things dont they? and they have great intuition. let's hope he's right huh!!

hey rachrach, how are you?fx for you this cycle!! Have you had any symptoms? my mum has thyroid problems, she was due to be operated on but couldnt because her surgeon was stuck in Malta and couldnt get back lol!! Hopefully she'll have her op next week.

sorry you got a bfn hannah how many dpo are you now?

anna how frustrating!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

14dpo today :) still time i guess :) x


----------



## honeybee28

14 dpo and no witch is good, how long is your lp normally? did your babygirl have a good birthday?

ladies... question.... i tested at 9dpo and got a bfn. i started spotting like i always do before af, and im 98% certain af is on her way. but tomorrow is st georges day, and i always feel like my late grandpops is watching down on me. his name is george too, my middle name is georgia after him, and if i have a baby boy one day i'll call him george. do you think testing on st georges day will give me extra luck!? just coz my grandpops had the same name lol?!?! trouble is, im so certain it'll be a bfn and i HATE getting bfns. maybe i should just leave it and not test. awwww i dont know.
sorry for my rambling!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lp? 

And go for it bub :) no harm in testing x x


----------



## honeybee28

luteal phase - the length of time between ov and af. mines normally 14 or 15 days.

aww i know i just hate seeing negative tests they put me in a bad mood lol!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i dont think i am pregnant as i got negs so i think my body just dont want me to have another child


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee, was 9 dpo when you started spotting? Maybe IB? I hear of women who really do have some red blood (when normally its pink or brown) and they get their bfp....are you testing again or waiting to see?

Niamh, sounds too cute!!! ;) Ask DS2 what his visions are for me!!! Lmao Just kidding!!! :rofl:

We had asked a magic 8 ball if I was going to get pregnant (this past cycle) and it said yes. My daughter asked it if I am pregnant now and it said yes. I was so excited until the witch came!!!! Ahahaha

Children are so cute though!!!


----------



## Moondance

Celtic: At the moment, I don't want to really take any supplements, as I have a lot of trouble with tablets and whatnot.

On May 5th, I have my doctors appointment where she will tell me what happened with my progesterone test on 5 dpo... And we work from there...


----------



## LuckyD

Sorry AF arrived for you moondance x

and sorry no answers for you yet Anna!

Celtic and Julia - your kids are so cute! How adorable. 

Honeybee - up to you darl, but I would wait if I was you...but that's because I don't like seeing BFNs and would rather not test. If you feel like you will be ok with a BFN then go for it - but it is still very early days and most people that test that early don't get a positive! Just do what you think is going to make you feel best xx

Oh I wish sooooooo much we could all get our BFPs together and then carry on these threads straight into First Tri...a St Paddys Day/April Showers/May Flowers Graduation Thread.


----------



## honeybee28

thanks lucky - i did an opk in the end lol, bfn of course, im certain the witch is on her way, due sun/mon. yeah julia i had a bit of peach coloured spotting 8dpo and then the red spotting at 10dpo, but i've had that in previous months. might see with my doc if its normal to spot so far before she's due. 
i would love that too lucky!! Graduation thread lol.
how ya doing lucky? you due to ov soon? i just worked out its a little over 3 weeks til i ov again, and even then, dh is away for 3 nights around that time. hmmmmm. a may bfp is looking a little tricky.


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> thanks lucky - i did an opk in the end lol, bfn of course, im certain the witch is on her way, due sun/mon. yeah julia i had a bit of peach coloured spotting 8dpo and then the red spotting at 10dpo, but i've had that in previous months. might see with my doc if its normal to spot so far before she's due.
> i would love that too lucky!! Graduation thread lol.
> how ya doing lucky? you due to ov soon? i just worked out its a little over 3 weeks til i ov again, and even then, dh is away for 3 nights around that time. hmmmmm. a may bfp is looking a little tricky.

:hugs::hugs: :flower::cry:


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> thanks lucky - i did an opk in the end lol, bfn of course, im certain the witch is on her way, due sun/mon. yeah julia i had a bit of peach coloured spotting 8dpo and then the red spotting at 10dpo, but i've had that in previous months. might see with my doc if its normal to spot so far before she's due.
> i would love that too lucky!! Graduation thread lol.
> how ya doing lucky? you due to ov soon? i just worked out its a little over 3 weeks til i ov again, and even then, dh is away for 3 nights around that time. hmmmmm. a may bfp is looking a little tricky.

I hope AF doesn't show up for you Honeybee...still a few days to go...fingers crossed - I want you to go over and start the Graduation Thread for all of us!

I am CD7 today, so starting BDing tomorrow (am doing SMEP), but not sure when I will O...last month it was CD18 which was a bit of a surprise. I am hoping it's earlier this month.

Where is your DH off to? Could you go too? A little BDing mini-holiday..?


----------



## honeybee28

nah he's going on a boys rugger weekend lol. he has said he'll think about going a day later, gonna get some preseed and i have some softcups lol.
i ov'd late this month too, and i'll ov even later next month coz every other cycle is a long one so it'll happen around cd21. hope it happens earlier for you this month!!! I'm going to TTHF like you too!!
really gotta go, gonna be late for work lol. catch ya later!!xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

1 day late :)


----------



## Nessicle

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ness, I'm sure i'll pop in first tri to see how you are doing! Hopefully us girlies here will be there with you guys soon.
> 
> I hear some of those first tri girls aren't as nice as TTC girls.....? That makes me a little nervous....:wacko:
> 
> P.S. I read your one post in softcups the other day about being pregnant, Mark and your Mom; Let me say that that was completely inappropriate for your mom to say what she did. Sounds like my mom. I was in shock to see that she had said what she did. Ignore it. Enjoy Mark and your pregnancy and DO NOT let anyone (especially family) bring you down. :flower:
> 
> I am hoping that this thread is blessed this cycle and gives us ladies a well deserved :bfp: so we can move on together. I have never felt so close to a handful of people in my life that are sharing the same exact experiences as I.
> 
> Anywho, the bitchy wichy is so annoying! I went to yoga and then after yoga I did my normal weights and cardio. Well while going at super speed, she felt the need to empty her contents in a flush!!! Ewww. I jumped off the machine, ran to the locker room and groaned. I hate Periods!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to take a 9 month break!

Aww I hope so too I miss you all loads! Nah the girls are nice enough in first tri but because I don't know many people not many respond to posts and there are an awful lot of upsetting "goodbye's" although that's not the girls' faults as they're wanting to say goodbye to the friends they've made of course but I still spend more time hovering/reading in TTC than first tri at the moment! 


thank you for the kind words about the sad situation with mum - she apologised yesterday thankfully and we're ok now although I'm still a little trepiditious to mention much! 

Sorry to hear the damn witch is treating you horribly I hope this is her just having her final way so that she's packing her cases for the next 9 months! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Celtic I loved the story about your DS!! How sweet of him! Maybe it's a sign! x


----------



## CelticNiamh

I hope so Ness LOL :flower:


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies thanks for the messages im 6 days off testing. gud luck gals.xxx


----------



## LuckyD

honeybee28 said:


> nah he's going on a boys rugger weekend lol. he has said he'll think about going a day later, gonna get some preseed and i have some softcups lol.
> i ov'd late this month too, and i'll ov even later next month coz every other cycle is a long one so it'll happen around cd21. hope it happens earlier for you this month!!! I'm going to TTHF like you too!!
> really gotta go, gonna be late for work lol. catch ya later!!xx

Ah, so probably best that you don't go along! Just do as much as you can before he goes!!
TTHF - it's catching on! We're starting a TTHF revolution here on BnB...x


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> eek - glad I only read these threads nowadays to see how everyone is getting on rather than posting.....there'd be a price on my head lol......

hehe... Ness yur our matey tho and you just didnt pop in. I am happy for people that get pregnant first try but hate the advice that it will happen cos it happened for me when they had no struggles. I have gone through this with you from day one expecting our AF's roughly at the same time and consoling each other when AF arrives so dont you worry dear :hugs: It is a let down every month no matter how long you have been trying for but you havent just gone 'hey im pregnant' without introduction etc etc I like the fact that most of us knows each others stories and you even asked if we minded you staying here and we begged you not go! haha.....


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> of course I do sweetheart :hugs: which is why I don't often post, just read now to see how everyone is getting on. Sticking around on Softcups cos I'm managing the threads and I've asked the other ladies with bfp's not to post about their pregnancies on those threads unless a TTC-er has specifically asked a question about one of our 2ww symptoms to make it easier :flower:
> 
> Was just trying to inject a bit of humour about being lynched :haha: xx

haha.... you get used to Ness's humour after a while :haha: im talking about you not to you. (kidding) much love :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: thanks Shona - yeah my timing is crap sometimes :haha: 

aww thanks darling yeah I hated those girls who introduced themselves halfway through their first cycle of ttc then they announced bfp's straightaway and buggered off in the first tri lol :growlmad: 

x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Girls what does TTHF mean :blush: I should know that LOL

ok so cycle day 8 today and noticed I feel a wee bit wet today! but when I checked I had a big glob of really clear see through EWCM thats a bit early aint it!!! wonder does it mean Im going to OV early this month. we did DTD last night Im pretty sure its not left overs :dohh: :haha:my cervix feels open as well may be its the EPO working! 

Hannagh ya for af being late! 

how all the other lovely ladies doing! Jaimie we miss you :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ok soooo I am out of the loop! What is TTHF?

Honeybee, fingers crossed lady!!! Come on bfp! Come on bfp!!!! 

Ness, my mom is a wretched witch in certain ways. She'll lie, cheat and steal to get what she wants. Lazy woman. BUT she has always been supportive of me and my decisions. She wants us to have more babies. Considering she had eight, and two Mmc's. My mom loved being pregnant; then I tease her and say, of course I can just have my one baby, you had enough for all your daughter's!!!! :rofl: She said she wouldv'e kept going. Crazy.

I know this sounds selfish, I apologize, but I am hoping I am on the recieving end of twins. My sisters (Mandi and Marissa) are twin girls, my second cousins (Kevin and Kenny) are identical twin boys, my great aunts (anna and marie) are identical twins girls and my aunts (isabelle and anna) are twin girls. My cousin John and his fiance (doesn't belong in statistics, but...) they are having twins (one boy and one girl....Peyton and John III)...So needless to say I hope I am among those lucky few!!! My hubbys side has twins too but obviously that doesn't count!!!

LuckyD, love the idea of the May bfp graduation thread!!! Honeybee shall be the first!


----------



## honeybee28

lol Lucky D invented TTHF - Try to Have Fun!!! Im gonna have a got next cycle, try not to take it all so seriously and just have fun with DH!!


----------



## Moondance

Today, I ordered some cloth pads, for my "next" periods, I'm hoping buying something for menstruation, triggers my body to be pregnant, just to spite me for spending so much money on cloth pads. LOL
It'd be typical anyway... That sort of thing always happens in my life.

I'm staying pretty positive, as best I can anyway, loving my animals, loving my man, thinking about moving my horse up here... even if it does cost me $105 a week to keep him at an ace facility... 
Wondering how accurate FF will be this next cycle, as my last 2 cycles were exactly the same ovulation and period wise. 37 days, with ovulation occurring on Day 25 like FF said it would, and period arriving also exactly when FF said it would.
It would be nice if my body could fit to that exact clock so I know when to expect ovulation for this next round. I'm keeping fingers crossed the doctors can tell me something useful from my blood test, and keeping them crossed still that I get preggo this next cycle.
In the meantime also, I am looking into starting a scrapbooking class (yeah, I know, all you girls probably think thats totally lame, but I want to be able to make a beautiful scrapbook when I do get pregnant, and I also want to make one especially for my dad, featuring all the best photographs of my psychotic mother. Dads birthday isn't til October, but Fathers Day is BEFORE then right? I thought it would make him a nice present).

I am however, starting to feel the pressure and burden of not being able to talk to people about this TTC business. I've been ridiculed and bullied my whole life for various things, and I don't want it to be like that in regards to something as special as this. I don't want to tell people I'm trying and have them put me down and make a fuss. But its driving me crazy not knowing anyone in my everyday real life that I can talk to about this aside from my partner. 
I wanted so badly to have someone to talk to when AF arrived and shattered my hopes for the third round, but I have nobody, so I've been consoling myself with my dogs, but its not like they understand why I'm so sad, and just cuddling them...

Hoping I can bring my horse home soon, so I can start working with him every day and taking my brains focus off ttc ALL the time, and onto something else...


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wantingagirl, I cant stand when people pop in just to announce their bfp then take off like lightening into first tri AND people who come on the threads who never respond to anyone, they just put their own info down and don't bother caring about anyone else's cycles, issues, bfp/bfn's etc....Grrrr! :growlmad:


----------



## honeybee28

awww thanks Julia, i hope you're right but its not looking likely. you make sure you keep my seat warm, you'll get there first next cycle lol!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Tryforbaby - like you I'd also like twins - that would be great. I didn't want them with my first baby - thought it might be too much, but lately I told my husband I was going to have identical quads (heaven forbid) Sounds like there are lots of twins in your family so you should be in with a good chance.

Moondance sorry AF got you. Its good your cycles seem to be getting more regular - it definitely helps. For the first time I have managed to leave FF temps out and still know what is going on because my cycles are more regular than they were at first.

For those of you still waiting - hoping there will be plenty more BFPs here and to those of you AF got - see you in the May thread which will hopefully be our lucky thread.


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah Niamh it gets harder as the months go by no wonder we are all so emotional. 

hugs Julia I was on a weird kind of pill that stopped me from ovulating completely I think and no ewcm so non the wiser and gosh I googled one day and wish I hadnt but found some lovely people on this site. I hope that we do get our BFP's near to each other cos dont think we will know what to do, pact that the first one (honeybee and anna) make the thread so we can all join!! Yay!!! See my PMA goes straight back up once talking to you guys

Ness Im glad things are better with your mum now. I didnt have such a good day yesterday told my mum Im moving and she was very quiet and she spoke with my sis and shes quite upset theres a bit of history I got in trouble in the past and no-one will let it go even though I was only 17 at the time and married now like im in limbo and we have never been close and even more distance now and now I feel guilty I am moving and getting on with my life jeeesh so sad

Anna GL with your appointment

Rach GL for this cycle and FX for all of us. Wow good news that you are normal!

Shes a dirty old had Julia and she can get a life if she is going anyway near the girls. Shoot her down and kill her stupid bitch. haha do you think im bitter

Honeybee my hubby is glad I have this site as people I can talk to that understand

Thats a cool story Niamh I hope he is your lucky little charm can I borrow him? lol.....

ha Julia after you saying that about 8ball I went online and asked if I would conceive this month and says not likely then I asked if I would be pregnant this month and said yes??!! huh stupid 8 ball
Yeah totally agree and this is why I get so upset too why I always reply to as much as I can. I love to get to know different people and try and support them when they need to be, you cant just post that and you have never even said hi to them before. You cant vent your own feelings and not take into consideration anyone elses. 

:hi: Tanikit


----------



## wantingagirl

dirty old hag I meant :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

aww shona they always seem to hold that stuff against you don't they? My mum helped me out a lot in the past and I'm hugely grateful for what she has done but if we have ever argued the old "ungrateful" card comes out!! 

Julia wow twins would be totally awesome! Perhaps that's why you haven't had your bfp yet cos you're destined for twins and it's gotta be the right eggy (eggs) for that :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah totally do and vow to never be like that with my kids. 

Its not only when in an argument its just in general really distant and saying im always the one she worrys about and thinks is gonna get things wrong admitted that to me yesterday wow thankyou that makes me feel so good about myself why cant you trust me she just doesnt really bother with me at all and the reason I rebelled when I was younger was cos I was always called the blacksheep Im 29 and she evern refers me to that now. Huh shit. 

Anyways hun hope you feel better soon speak to everyone tomorrow have to go :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw ladies &#8211; I&#8217;ve been missing y&#8217;all too! I&#8217;ve been keeping up to date on the thread, just trying not to post as much. I am totally fooling myself into thinking that not posting will keep me more sane this cycle.

Thank goodness you explained TTHF! I totally agree, we could all do with some space and lightness in this quest for our bfps&#8230;just need to gently remind myself to hang loose whenever I feel myself getting anxious or envious.

Moondance, I was so bummed when I saw that you started another cycle. I cracked up when I read your post about buying more pads &#8211; I&#8217;ve bought a truckload of pads and tampons twice hoping that stocking up would surely mean I would get a bfp and then not need them. I&#8217;m getting to the end of my second truckload darn it! I really hate buying more now that we are trying &#8211; I wish I didn&#8217;t need them for about 9 months! I scrapbook too &#8211; and I only tell that to certain people ; P I made one of my childhood pics when we started trying and it really got me excited about the whole process. Now I need to do one of our wedding pics. A Father&#8217;s Day scrapbook is a fantastic idea! I know what you are saying about needing to talk about ttc to people you are close to. I&#8217;ve finally broached the subject with a few choice friends and my moms (mil, biological mom and step mom). 

TryFor &#8211; there are a ton of twins in your family! Wow! That is very exciting. You&#8217;d better not ever try clomid or you&#8217;ll be an octomom!

Howdy Tanikit! I&#8217;ve been wondering how you are doing &#8211; hope you are getting on alright.

Celtic &#8211; I loved the story about your DS.

Hi Wantingagirl &#8211; hope you are able to cover your ov window with lots of quality BDing. It doesn&#8217;t seem right that your mom would call you a blacksheep, even jokingly.

Anna &#8211; I wish you all the best on your appointment!

So I&#8217;ve got an idea &#8211; what if we started a team? That way we wouldn&#8217;t have to pin our hopes on any particular holiday or date, or get too wrapped up in each cycle. We would just be supportive team mates rootin&#8217; each other on and helping eachother TTHF. In fact, we could be TEAM TTHF ; P


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi every one! quick post have to run out and pick up DS 

Jaimie I was pondering that my self and I second your Idea its a brilliant one, we can inject more fun and hopefully relax and at the same time have our support network around us! love it!!!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Your wish is my command Celtic!
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/316537-tthf.html


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Your wish is my command Celtic!
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/316537-tthf.html

Whoo Hoo:happydance:
Fancy a banner, if you all like this we can have one! feel free to change it! 

<a href="https://www.mybannermaker.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.imgur.com/2FaaC.gif" alt='Create your own banner at mybannermaker.com!' border=0 /></a><br>Copy this code to your website to display this banner!<br><textarea cols="40" rows="2"><a href="https://www.mybannermaker.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i.imgur.com/2FaaC.gif" alt='Create your own banner at mybannermaker.com!' border=0 /></a><br></textarea>


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> yeah totally do and vow to never be like that with my kids.
> 
> Its not only when in an argument its just in general really distant and saying im always the one she worrys about and thinks is gonna get things wrong admitted that to me yesterday wow thankyou that makes me feel so good about myself why cant you trust me she just doesnt really bother with me at all and the reason I rebelled when I was younger was cos I was always called the blacksheep Im 29 and she evern refers me to that now. Huh shit.
> 
> Anyways hun hope you feel better soon speak to everyone tomorrow have to go :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah Shona it's always in an argument! My mum said to me that she worries me and OH are gonna split up and I'll be left on my own I'm 27 this year for goodness sakes she had 3 kids under 10 at my age and was a single parent! I know she doesnt want me to go through what she did but things are a lot different I have a good job and family - she didnt! 

Blacksheep? the cheek!

Rant over lol speak soon hun 

girls I am loooving the TTHF!! that is awesome!


----------



## honeybee28

a team!?!?!?!? yey this is the most exciting thing that's happened to me all day!!!! Yey for Jaimie!!!xx


----------



## Moondance

tryforbaby2 said:


> Wantingagirl, I cant stand when people pop in just to announce their bfp then take off like lightening into first tri AND people who come on the threads who never respond to anyone, they just put their own info down and don't bother caring about anyone else's cycles, issues, bfp/bfn's etc....Grrrr! :growlmad:

Sometimes I feel too lazy to comment, or just not generally in a good mood, so I choose not to comment, but I try to pay attention to everyone, some people I seem to chatty with more than others. I don't think I'll leave TTC, even after getting BFP, coz I want to hang around with my buds and find out when they get theirs! TO cheer them along the way and say "hey sweets, it'll happen!" and encourage as best I can...

Sometimes when I don't feel like catching up, I thank those its relevant to thank with the button, so people know I was there.... Am trying not to be a "post my junk n run person"...


----------



## HannahGraceee

a team would be fabby:hugs::hugs:

no af yet for me :shrug: 1 and a half days late no signs at all :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee28

oooh hannah that's exciting, how many dpo are you?


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Aw honeybee - you are hilarious. Glad you are stoked about Team TTHF!

Moondance - you are definitely not a "post your junk and run" gal - that line cracked me up.

Oooh Hannah - it is exciting that you are late!

Celtic - sorry your banner didn't work! Still love your sparkly clover - it is extra lucky because you are irish : )


----------



## honeybee28

hahaha. i was very excitable. i even sent julia a fb msg telling her to logon on to bnb to join the team lol!!
you alright jaimie? what cd are you?


----------



## HannahGraceee

15pdo now :) lol tested this morning but :bfn:


----------



## honeybee28

fx the witch stays away!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hunny bunch :) x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Aw ladies &#8211; I&#8217;ve been missing y&#8217;all too! I&#8217;ve been keeping up to date on the thread, just trying not to post as much. I am totally fooling myself into thinking that not posting will keep me more sane this cycle.
> 
> Thank goodness you explained TTHF! I totally agree, we could all do with some space and lightness in this quest for our bfps&#8230;just need to gently remind myself to hang loose whenever I feel myself getting anxious or envious.
> 
> Moondance, I was so bummed when I saw that you started another cycle. I cracked up when I read your post about buying more pads &#8211; I&#8217;ve bought a truckload of pads and tampons twice hoping that stocking up would surely mean I would get a bfp and then not need them. I&#8217;m getting to the end of my second truckload darn it! I really hate buying more now that we are trying &#8211; I wish I didn&#8217;t need them for about 9 months! I scrapbook too &#8211; and I only tell that to certain people ; P I made one of my childhood pics when we started trying and it really got me excited about the whole process. Now I need to do one of our wedding pics. A Father&#8217;s Day scrapbook is a fantastic idea! I know what you are saying about needing to talk about ttc to people you are close to. I&#8217;ve finally broached the subject with a few choice friends and my moms (mil, biological mom and step mom).
> 
> TryFor &#8211; there are a ton of twins in your family! Wow! That is very exciting. You&#8217;d better not ever try clomid or you&#8217;ll be an octomom!
> 
> Howdy Tanikit! I&#8217;ve been wondering how you are doing &#8211; hope you are getting on alright.
> 
> Celtic &#8211; I loved the story about your DS.
> 
> Hi Wantingagirl &#8211; hope you are able to cover your ov window with lots of quality BDing. It doesn&#8217;t seem right that your mom would call you a blacksheep, even jokingly.
> 
> Anna &#8211; I wish you all the best on your appointment!
> 
> So I&#8217;ve got an idea &#8211; what if we started a team? That way we wouldn&#8217;t have to pin our hopes on any particular holiday or date, or get too wrapped up in each cycle. We would just be supportive team mates rootin&#8217; each other on and helping eachother TTHF. In fact, we could be TEAM TTHF ; P

My Obgyn in february said when I go to the RE she referred me to that more than likely I'll be automatically started on Clomid. Even if I do produce and egg a month, it assist in helping you produce a _better_ egg each month and Yes sometimes two (on a rare occasion three and four, but it is completely rare!). So I am prepared for clomid if need be, I'm just worried it'll dry up my awesome CM! :blush: And well you know about DH's possible problem with his sperm. We will see. I am blessed to have at least one child.

Shona, Hey girl! :wave: I thing it would be awesome if honeybee and anna would lead us into our graduate thread! My DD had a magic 8 ball, that said yes defo. and then the magic 8 ball on FB said yes too. Along with that and what I thought was IB, I was P.O'd! Lmao, but now I am over it. I just don't think I can handle another family member calling to say they are pregnant! I'd go nuts! :wacko: Ahaha! Thats why I made the remark about people doing that with their posts. I seen other people complaining about it also. Drives me mad. They lurk around or on on different threads then WHAM! 
SusieQ (<-- pretent BnB screen name)
SusieQ: I have been TTC 2 cycles and I got my bfp today!!!!
Tryfor: Congratulations!
Jaimie: Congratulations!
Honeybee: Congratulations!


"no response from SusieQ!"

Lmao :rofl:

Oh well!!! 

Tanikit, I know I'm with you on the twins topic. My mother in law says thats why I am not pregnant yet because I need the time to prepare for the blessing of twins! I hope she is right!!! 
Ness, twins do run in the family everywhere. Not just one or two sets, they are everywhere!!! I hope it rubs on me! But I have 3 sisters that very well could be the one to have the twins!
Moondance, sweetie, that post about posting and running isn't pertained to you!! We love you! Just the girls who never said hello even, jump on, post their bfp, then run!!! How is your horse? Did you decide where to put him (the$20 place per week or the $105 place per week?) How much does food and stuff cost for him per week? P.S. I see you are looking to be a humper?! Better go run to DH :sex:!!! 
Hannah, what kind of hpt are you using? Are you ever late for af? I be running around like mad peeing on everything that gave me lines!!!! :wohoo: Fingers crossed for you!
Anna, how are you? any news?
Celtic, :wave:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Just some cheapy ones i bought of ebay STILL not one, this is madness for me heheh:) im never late


----------



## tryforbaby2

HannahGraceee said:


> Just some cheapy ones i bought of ebay STILL not one, this is madness for me heheh:) im never late

Like I said, I'd be peeing on anything and everything that would give me lines! Try a FRER or a clearblue.....How about an opk? Have you tried one of those?


----------



## HannahGraceee

OPK?


----------



## bbdreams

Moondance said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Wantingagirl, I cant stand when people pop in just to announce their bfp then take off like lightening into first tri AND people who come on the threads who never respond to anyone, they just put their own info down and don't bother caring about anyone else's cycles, issues, bfp/bfn's etc....Grrrr! :growlmad:
> 
> Sometimes I feel too lazy to comment, or just not generally in a good mood, so I choose not to comment, but I try to pay attention to everyone, some people I seem to chatty with more than others. I don't think I'll leave TTC, even after getting BFP, coz I want to hang around with my buds and find out when they get theirs! TO cheer them along the way and say "hey sweets, it'll happen!" and encourage as best I can...
> 
> Sometimes when I don't feel like catching up, I thank those its relevant to thank with the button, so people know I was there.... Am trying not to be a "post my junk n run person"...Click to expand...

Sorry if I am one of those people girls! I try not to be...I get on here and read to catch up everyday, and usually there is so much to read and catch up on I don't have time to post. I don't really post much, but I do read and catch up with you girls daily and I am rooting for all of you! I have been so busy lately that I don't hardly feel like I have time to breathe. lol I am a teacher and taking night classes for my master's degree, president of two school organizations, and DH is running for an elected office right now.:headspin: But I guess since ttc has proven to be such a difficult time it is good to have something to keep my mind off of being "pregnancy challenged." I think that it is how someone put it in an earlier post. I prefer that a lot more than the "I" word also!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

tryforbaby2 said:


> My Obgyn in february said when I go to the RE she referred me to that more than likely I'll be automatically started on Clomid. Even if I do produce and egg a month, it assist in helping you produce a _better_ egg each month and Yes sometimes two (on a rare occasion three and four, but it is completely rare!). So I am prepared for clomid if need be, I'm just worried it'll dry up my awesome CM! :blush: And well you know about DH's possible problem with his sperm. We will see. I am blessed to have at least one child.

Right on TryFor - I say go for it if that is what they recommend. I was totally joking about possibility that it would give you multiples. I think your ample cm will be just fine - especially because you are already so good about drinking lots of water. And I think there is a chance the clomid might help you counter any issues your DH's spermies may have. I'll be he has awesome swimmers though and that the clomid will improve your chances. Although you have a super sweet daughter, I can feel how much you would like a second child. It feels just as strong as my desire for my first. :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

bbdreams said:


> Sorry if I am one of those people girls! I try not to be...I get on here and read to catch up everyday, and usually there is so much to read and catch up on I don't have time to post. ... But I guess since ttc has proven to be such a difficult time it is good to have something to keep my mind off of being "pregnancy challenged." I think that it is how someone put it in an earlier post. I prefer that a lot more than the "I" word also!

Aw bbdreams - you are definitely supportive and your posts are not the least bit one sided. Gosh you sound busy! Yes, we are just temporarily pregnancy challenged. Just like I'm not short, I'm vertically challenged! :haha:


----------



## FsMummy

hey everyone, how is everybody doing?


----------



## FsMummy

HannahGraceee said:


> 15pdo now :) lol tested this morning but :bfn:

keeping my fingers xd for you hun x


----------



## LuckyD

Ha ha, I'm vertically challenged too Jaimie!

Fingers crossed for you HannahGraceee!

Tryfor - go the twins! Wouldn't that be amazing? and hard work! I have twins in my family too (not as much as you though!) and have joked about it with OH - it got him a little nervous though, he had to have a talk to his swimmers and say 'one at a time, boys'. God, he would love it if he knew I told you guys that!!

So excited about our team! Woohoo for TTHF!!

xx


----------



## FsMummy

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Aw ladies  Ive been missing yall too! Ive been keeping up to date on the thread, just trying not to post as much. I am totally fooling myself into thinking that not posting will keep me more sane this cycle.
> 
> Thank goodness you explained TTHF! I totally agree, we could all do with some space and lightness in this quest for our bfpsjust need to gently remind myself to hang loose whenever I feel myself getting anxious or envious.
> 
> Moondance, I was so bummed when I saw that you started another cycle. I cracked up when I read your post about buying more pads  Ive bought a truckload of pads and tampons twice hoping that stocking up would surely mean I would get a bfp and then not need them. Im getting to the end of my second truckload darn it! I really hate buying more now that we are trying  I wish I didnt need them for about 9 months! I scrapbook too  and I only tell that to certain people ; P I made one of my childhood pics when we started trying and it really got me excited about the whole process. Now I need to do one of our wedding pics. A Fathers Day scrapbook is a fantastic idea! I know what you are saying about needing to talk about ttc to people you are close to. Ive finally broached the subject with a few choice friends and my moms (mil, biological mom and step mom).
> 
> TryFor  there are a ton of twins in your family! Wow! That is very exciting. Youd better not ever try clomid or youll be an octomom!
> 
> Howdy Tanikit! Ive been wondering how you are doing  hope you are getting on alright.
> 
> Celtic  I loved the story about your DS.
> 
> Hi Wantingagirl  hope you are able to cover your ov window with lots of quality BDing. It doesnt seem right that your mom would call you a blacksheep, even jokingly.
> 
> Anna  I wish you all the best on your appointment!
> 
> So Ive got an idea  what if we started a team? That way we wouldnt have to pin our hopes on any particular holiday or date, or get too wrapped up in each cycle. We would just be supportive team mates rootin each other on and helping eachother TTHF. In fact, we could be TEAM TTHF ; P
> 
> My Obgyn in february said when I go to the RE she referred me to that more than likely I'll be automatically started on Clomid. Even if I do produce and egg a month, it assist in helping you produce a _better_ egg each month and Yes sometimes two (on a rare occasion three and four, but it is completely rare!). So I am prepared for clomid if need be, I'm just worried it'll dry up my awesome CM! :blush: And well you know about DH's possible problem with his sperm. We will see. I am blessed to have at least one child.
> 
> Shona, Hey girl! :wave: I thing it would be awesome if honeybee and anna would lead us into our graduate thread! My DD had a magic 8 ball, that said yes defo. and then the magic 8 ball on FB said yes too. Along with that and what I thought was IB, I was P.O'd! Lmao, but now I am over it. I just don't think I can handle another family member calling to say they are pregnant! I'd go nuts! :wacko: Ahaha! Thats why I made the remark about people doing that with their posts. I seen other people complaining about it also. Drives me mad. They lurk around or on on different threads then WHAM!
> SusieQ (<-- pretent BnB screen name)
> SusieQ: I have been TTC 2 cycles and I got my bfp today!!!!
> Tryfor: Congratulations!
> Jaimie: Congratulations!
> Honeybee: Congratulations!
> 
> 
> "no response from SusieQ!"
> 
> Lmao :rofl:
> 
> Oh well!!!
> 
> Tanikit, I know I'm with you on the twins topic. My mother in law says thats why I am not pregnant yet because I need the time to prepare for the blessing of twins! I hope she is right!!!
> Ness, twins do run in the family everywhere. Not just one or two sets, they are everywhere!!! I hope it rubs on me! But I have 3 sisters that very well could be the one to have the twins!
> Moondance, sweetie, that post about posting and running isn't pertained to you!! We love you! Just the girls who never said hello even, jump on, post their bfp, then run!!! How is your horse? Did you decide where to put him (the$20 place per week or the $105 place per week?) How much does food and stuff cost for him per week? P.S. I see you are looking to be a humper?! Better go run to DH :sex:!!!
> Hannah, what kind of hpt are you using? Are you ever late for af? I be running around like mad peeing on everything that gave me lines!!!! :wohoo: Fingers crossed for you!
> Anna, how are you? any news?
> Celtic, :wave:Click to expand...

i have 9 month old identical twins :cloud9:


----------



## Moondance

*nom nom nom on the thread*

tryfor: my horse still isn't here yet, the $20 a week paddock is just too far for me to get to, as I don't have licence... Being a Thoroughbred, he wouldn't cope with just being left to fend for himself in a grassy paddock, thats not what they're built for, but I couldn't get there for daily feeding. He's still at my mans house, getting fed daily and being a naughty boy like usual.
I'm still hoping to find somewhere else, apart from the $105 a week place... I think I'd feel weird, trying to do my stuff in that place, the people who work there have been around horses for years, and I don't know a damn thing, I'm going to seem somewhat like I'm stoopid doing things the way I do them...


and that really does suck, those people who aren't even around, pop in once to say they're trying, then a week later say they got BFP, I'm not wanting to congratulate them, I'm wanting to throttle them.
I mean, okay, I've only been trying for 3 months, its not that long, but I never realised it would be this way. I always thought people got pregnant so easily. So when someone does, I am jealous as hell.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww big hugs moondance it's normal to be jelous babe x x 

Still no witch.! 16dpo taken this morning :bfn:


----------



## Moondance

God Hannah, thats really sucking...
Maybe make appointment with doctor and see about getting blood tests done... because sometimes, some people just can't pull up pee tests!


----------



## HannahGraceee

ill wait till im a week late if no :bfp: and still no witch ill get an app :) x


----------



## rachrach82

gud luck hannahgreceee, i usually try and wait 1 week after af due but as soon as af is late i cant stop my self .
bbdreams, im simular sorry to say especially when u join a new group u dont know who to chat to and i feel like im butting in sometimes.
my update is 5 days til testing as ff is surgesting, day b4 af due. ive started having cramps yesturday evening and again today. stmi but i was nearly sick today too but it was a little amount that only just came up. feeling good, cycle 3 for me.:dust: to all.xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

bbdreams and rach, no not you guys at all! :rofl: I am talking about the girls that pop in once to say they are pregnant and leave!!! 

LuckyD, I am sure DH would so get over it if you got pregnant with twins!! :cloud9:

FsMommy, I see that! How cute! How were your emotions when you found out you were having twins? How is it to juggle three kids with 2 being twins? 

Moondance, I hope you find what you are looking for for your horse!

Hannah, I am literally biting my finger nails here!!! 

Anna? Anna? How are you?

Jaimie, Thanks :flower: I hope he has fine swimmers! I hope the doc says we need to bd more so DH has too!!! Ahahaha :rofl:

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## bbdreams

Hey girls! 

tryfor- I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid, and I am making it, but it is no walk in the park. My cm has dried up, but I don't drink much water. I hate the taste of water. I am planning to start pouring water down my throat through a funnel though if I don't find a way to make myself drink it. lol 

LuckyD and Jaimie- I am vertically challenged also, but I tell people I am FUN SIZE! not short! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww thanks girlies :) i worked out my due date :rofl: i know i shouldnt have because i will be completely GUTTED if witch comes :( ill be due 31/12/10 ( my sisters birthday)


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Jaimie2Eyes said:
> 
> 
> Aw ladies  Ive been missing yall too! Ive been keeping up to date on the thread, just trying not to post as much. I am totally fooling myself into thinking that not posting will keep me more sane this cycle.
> 
> Thank goodness you explained TTHF! I totally agree, we could all do with some space and lightness in this quest for our bfpsjust need to gently remind myself to hang loose whenever I feel myself getting anxious or envious.
> 
> Moondance, I was so bummed when I saw that you started another cycle. I cracked up when I read your post about buying more pads  Ive bought a truckload of pads and tampons twice hoping that stocking up would surely mean I would get a bfp and then not need them. Im getting to the end of my second truckload darn it! I really hate buying more now that we are trying  I wish I didnt need them for about 9 months! I scrapbook too  and I only tell that to certain people ; P I made one of my childhood pics when we started trying and it really got me excited about the whole process. Now I need to do one of our wedding pics. A Fathers Day scrapbook is a fantastic idea! I know what you are saying about needing to talk about ttc to people you are close to. Ive finally broached the subject with a few choice friends and my moms (mil, biological mom and step mom).
> 
> TryFor  there are a ton of twins in your family! Wow! That is very exciting. Youd better not ever try clomid or youll be an octomom!
> 
> Howdy Tanikit! Ive been wondering how you are doing  hope you are getting on alright.
> 
> Celtic  I loved the story about your DS.
> 
> Hi Wantingagirl  hope you are able to cover your ov window with lots of quality BDing. It doesnt seem right that your mom would call you a blacksheep, even jokingly.
> 
> Anna  I wish you all the best on your appointment!
> 
> So Ive got an idea  what if we started a team? That way we wouldnt have to pin our hopes on any particular holiday or date, or get too wrapped up in each cycle. We would just be supportive team mates rootin each other on and helping eachother TTHF. In fact, we could be TEAM TTHF ; P
> 
> My Obgyn in february said when I go to the RE she referred me to that more than likely I'll be automatically started on Clomid. Even if I do produce and egg a month, it assist in helping you produce a _better_ egg each month and Yes sometimes two (on a rare occasion three and four, but it is completely rare!). So I am prepared for clomid if need be, I'm just worried it'll dry up my awesome CM! :blush: And well you know about DH's possible problem with his sperm. We will see. I am blessed to have at least one child.
> 
> Shona, Hey girl! :wave: I thing it would be awesome if honeybee and anna would lead us into our graduate thread! My DD had a magic 8 ball, that said yes defo. and then the magic 8 ball on FB said yes too. Along with that and what I thought was IB, I was P.O'd! Lmao, but now I am over it. I just don't think I can handle another family member calling to say they are pregnant! I'd go nuts! :wacko: Ahaha! Thats why I made the remark about people doing that with their posts. I seen other people complaining about it also. Drives me mad. They lurk around or on on different threads then WHAM!
> SusieQ (<-- pretent BnB screen name)
> SusieQ: I have been TTC 2 cycles and I got my bfp today!!!!
> Tryfor: Congratulations!
> Jaimie: Congratulations!
> Honeybee: Congratulations!
> 
> 
> "no response from SusieQ!"
> 
> Lmao :rofl:
> 
> Oh well!!!
> 
> Tanikit, I know I'm with you on the twins topic. My mother in law says thats why I am not pregnant yet because I need the time to prepare for the blessing of twins! I hope she is right!!!
> Ness, twins do run in the family everywhere. Not just one or two sets, they are everywhere!!! I hope it rubs on me! But I have 3 sisters that very well could be the one to have the twins!
> Moondance, sweetie, that post about posting and running isn't pertained to you!! We love you! Just the girls who never said hello even, jump on, post their bfp, then run!!! How is your horse? Did you decide where to put him (the$20 place per week or the $105 place per week?) How much does food and stuff cost for him per week? P.S. I see you are looking to be a humper?! Better go run to DH :sex:!!!
> Hannah, what kind of hpt are you using? Are you ever late for af? I be running around like mad peeing on everything that gave me lines!!!! :wohoo: Fingers crossed for you!
> Anna, how are you? any news?
> Celtic, :wave:Click to expand...

i'm still around just trying to ignore it now, i had a AF dream last night though and that i couldnt believe when i woke up


----------



## Tanikit

Hannah an end of the year baby would be great - course it would also be nice to have the first 2011 baby. And lol, I work out my due date every cycle - this one would be 12 January but I only ever make it to 38 weeks max which would make it around 30 December. 

Anna really hope one way or the other you know what is going on soon.


----------



## HannahGraceee

OoOH So maybe if were both preggers.. Bump buddies ;) haha 

im scared to even go to the loo incase witch is here :(


----------



## Annamumof2

I'm not hiding honest lol

going to go to the bath so check the cervix time see what its like


----------



## tryforbaby2

Fun size! Love it!!! ;)

Anna, check that cervix!!! :blush:

I always check my cervix, obviously except during af!!

And the verdict anna is?

And Hannah, I figure out my due date every cycle like Tanikit does!!! If I got pregnant this past cycle it wouldv'e been december 23rd (my grams birthday)
This cycle would be January 24th 2011, but I went 2 weeks past with DD and she had no signs whatsoever of even being ready to come out!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I'm fun size too :happydance: 4ft 10 inches to be exact! :haha: does not bother me though its all good!

Hannagh FX for you :hugs:

Tryfor I get you and I hate that as well, I do check out some threads and you wonder will they mind if I post but generally every one has been so warm and friendly, there is a lovely vibe here I like it. oh and I think if you mention the drying up of CM he may be able to suggest something to counter act it. or try the EPO may be, but if your drinking lots of water then that's good to! :thumbup: Im find im looking forward to hear what the RE says to you!
 
bbdreams,rachrach82 that could never be said of you two, Im not a member of B&B that long but I still know your names and profile picture! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

bbdreams do you like cordial/juice? you could mix a small amount of that (not too concentrated or you'll end up with a UTI) to make the water bearable to drink??

Celtic I'm 5'2" and struggle with trousers lol you must struggle even more!


----------



## bbdreams

Nessicle said:


> bbdreams do you like cordial/juice? you could mix a small amount of that (not too concentrated or you'll end up with a UTI) to make the water bearable to drink??
> 
> Celtic I'm 5'2" and struggle with trousers lol you must struggle even more!

Ness,

Today I added some Kool-aid to my water, so I may have defeated the purpose, but I used to add lemon juice to my water, but I burnt myself out on that. What is cordial juice?


----------



## CelticNiamh

bbdreams said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams do you like cordial/juice? you could mix a small amount of that (not too concentrated or you'll end up with a UTI) to make the water bearable to drink??
> 
> Celtic I'm 5'2" and struggle with trousers lol you must struggle even more!
> 
> Ness,
> 
> Today I added some Kool-aid to my water, so I may have defeated the purpose, but I used to add lemon juice to my water, but I burnt myself out on that. What is cordial juice?Click to expand...

The diluted juice like ribenna or orange juice you add to water, I love orange and pineapple yum!


----------



## Annamumof2

it's high and hard


----------



## LuckyD

FUN SIZE! That's awesome.

I don't know what I am in feet...but about 160 cm so not tall. My OH is 6 foot 4 and a half though - I have to stand on tip-toe to kiss him.


----------



## HannahGraceee

3 days late :)


----------



## Nessicle

bbdreams said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams do you like cordial/juice? you could mix a small amount of that (not too concentrated or you'll end up with a UTI) to make the water bearable to drink??
> 
> Celtic I'm 5'2" and struggle with trousers lol you must struggle even more!
> 
> Ness,
> 
> Today I added some Kool-aid to my water, so I may have defeated the purpose, but I used to add lemon juice to my water, but I burnt myself out on that. What is cordial juice?Click to expand...

yep as celtic explained like ribena where you put a small amount in a glass then fill up the glass with water :thumbup: just makes water taste better, i'm finding water is making me gag at the moment lol so I'm having ribena diluted with water to help get fluids down


----------



## Nessicle

Hannah have you tested?!! How exciting!


----------



## Tanikit

Fx for you Hannah - test test test!! :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm gonna test again tonight I have no tests with me as I'm at OHs patents


----------



## Zoom

Hannah FX for you. Good luck I am sure you will get your BFP
Zx


----------



## Annamumof2

wish i can get the BFP i got the signs just missing the damn lines


----------



## HannahGraceee

^^ lol poet and you didnt know it ;) x


----------



## CelticNiamh

HannahGraceee said:


> ^^ lol poet and you didnt know it ;) x

FX Hannah like the new profile picture! 

actually girls how do I get mine to work I have one saved but it keeps telling me when I press save failed to save :dohh:


----------



## Nixilix

Not sure about profile pics?! Ican see it on your home page!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Have you done it through user cp? x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yea it just wont work for me LOL!


----------



## Nessicle

it might be too large a file for an avatar pic Celtic! you might just need to resize it


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hmmm thats weird what is the picture of? x


----------



## HannahGraceee

CelticNiamh said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> ^^ lol poet and you didnt know it ;) x
> 
> FX Hannah like the new profile picture!
> 
> actually girls how do I get mine to work I have one saved but it keeps telling me when I press save failed to save :dohh:Click to expand...

Thank you hunnybunch :) x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

HannahGraceee said:


> Hmmm thats weird what is the picture of? x

Its my cat and her toy LOL,

I think I got it, feel a bit thick I was uploading a profile picture and then I copped the avatar thing LOL whoops


----------



## tryforbaby2

Niamh, I will let you all know for sure what he says to me on wednesday. I am so nervous. Since DH can do his SA at home I am trying to see when he is willing to do it without pushing him to much!!! I just had him hook up a dvd player in our bedroom so now i need to buy him a dirty dvd so he can do the SA at home!!! :rofl: Poor guy!!

Anna, My cp is usuallyl high and hard a few days before O and a few days before af. I know everyone is different and their bodies are different, but I am starting to believe that your cycles are out of whack. How much longer are you going to wait before you start seeking answers? It must be so frustrating. I hope you either get af or get your bfp very soon so you don;t have to keep waiting for something to happen. :flower:

I am 5' 3" but I sneakily put down 5' 5" on everything!! Ness, I but short size pants and then if I still have to hem them I do OR I wear shoes with a slight heel. It's cute to be short. 

CD7 ladies and let me tell you I have been all over my husband for the past 3 days!!! AF lightened up CD4 and since I have been trying to take a super relaxed approach and having lots of fun, I just want :sex: all the time (right now anyways!).....:haha:

How is everyone?


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> Niamh, I will let you all know for sure what he says to me on wednesday. I am so nervous. Since DH can do his SA at home I am trying to see when he is willing to do it without pushing him to much!!! I just had him hook up a dvd player in our bedroom so now i need to buy him a dirty dvd so he can do the SA at home!!! :rofl: Poor guy!!
> 
> Anna, My cp is usuallyl high and hard a few days before O and a few days before af. I know everyone is different and their bodies are different, but I am starting to believe that your cycles are out of whack. How much longer are you going to wait before you start seeking answers? It must be so frustrating. I hope you either get af or get your bfp very soon so you don;t have to keep waiting for something to happen. :flower:
> 
> I am 5' 3" but I sneakily put down 5' 5" on everything!! Ness, I but short size pants and then if I still have to hem them I do OR I wear shoes with a slight heel. It's cute to be short.
> 
> CD7 ladies and let me tell you I have been all over my husband for the past 3 days!!! AF lightened up CD4 and since I have been trying to take a super relaxed approach and having lots of fun, I just want :sex: all the time (right now anyways!).....:haha:
> 
> How is everyone?

there is nothing that anyone can do because of the meds i am on they cant put me on anything


----------



## Nixilix

im a giant then 5'9!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Niamh - your son is adorable! I'd probably burst out crying if that happened to me. That's so sweet of him to have such PMA!! We all need someone like that in this journey! Perhaps we all need a son to ask for a baby sister?! :cloud9:

Whoa tryfor, you sure have twins in your family. I wish I had some in mine, but i have NONE! I'd love to have twins, but I don't think that's a possibility with us. I hope you get twins! (If that's what you really want of course). Hope your appt goes well. About your DH's SA, can't you help him?



Moondance said:


> In the meantime also, I am looking into starting a scrapbooking class (yeah, I know, all you girls probably think thats totally lame...

Hey, I love scrapbooks! I don't think they are lame at all. I think they are so personal and are a great creative outlet! I love making them too, but I try to avoid anything artsy because I get so consumed with art projects that I don't want to do anything else... very OCD!!



Moondance said:


> Am trying not to be a "post my junk n run person"...

 :haha: Me too!

Ohhhhh Honeybeeeeeee....I sure hope your next post is a :bfp:!!!!! [-o&lt;



bbdreams said:


> LuckyD and Jaimie- I am vertically challenged also, but I tell people I am FUN SIZE! not short! :)

 :haha: Love it, I'm FUN SIZED too! DH is Super sized...great combo! :winkwink:

Hannah and Anna, hope you get your bfp;s soon!

Well, nothing to report o course...except I am in a fuck-it-let's-have-some-whiskey-bring-on-the-next-cycle kinda mood today! :beer: Sorry about my french! :blush:

xoxox


----------



## HannahGraceee

WTF.... Decided to do two preg tests diffrent brands and a ovulation test 2 :bfn: but a faint postive ovulation I'm gutted


----------



## Nixilix

aww hannah sorry :( on a plus sign no show for af yet so your still in xx


----------



## mimiwc2010

What's up with taking opk's as hpt??? So lost...


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sorry hannah :hugs: Are your cycles pretty regular?

Michelle, some people get positives on opk's when they are pregnant. Check out www.peeonastick.com for info on opk's vs. hpt's. (I think thats the site)
Twins do run in my family but identical twins are supposedly not hereditary so you can very well be still in the game! I hear eating sweet potatoes (as a culture with alot of twins does). I feel that doesn't work either. The one month I made myself eat really large cans of candied sweet potatoes every day before O and I almost gagged to death!!! Yuck!!! :sick: I don't care if I have one baby, two babies or hell even three as long as I get the blessing of baring another child(ren).

I get pos opk's from CD16 thru CD26 (varying in intensity obviously) but I want to try digital ones this cycle just to see.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm just using the dip test ones


----------



## mimiwc2010

Tryfor, have you tried other kinds of sweet potatoes? I've made garlic sweet mashed potatoes with some red peppers in it too (YUM!). It's a good contrast between sweetness and the garlic. I think candied sweet pot are way too much sweet for me, I hate those!


----------



## Moondance

DP makes the YUMMIEST mashed potato.... its potato, sweet potato, carrot and pumpkin (with butter, but no milk!), and he doesn't mash with a potato masher, he does it with a fork, so some parts are still lumpy, and other parts aren't. Bit of salt on top. SO nice.
I don't even LIKE sweet potato or pumpkin, but his mash is great!


----------



## Annamumof2

ok well i am still here no sign of AF yet and to start the day of my sister upsetting me everytime me and my dad stops talking for a week


----------



## HannahGraceee

ive come to the conclusion im either 4days late or 4dpo :hissy:


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah Ness definitely I was quite upset by that remark and she was being serious. Ah she says she is fine with it now just worries but I cant be bothered. Horrible remarks she just doesnt think and says that she could visit me when she is visiting her mum meet me for the day. One whole day wow aint I lucky. She just doesnt know how to be around her kids and show emotion??? Why do our parents insist on trying to run their lives through us cos their time has been and gone. Your a big girl and you and mark are a strong couple and will be fine

I miss our natters ness!!!

Your not bbdreams I have spoken to you a few times. We just mean people that dont bother to reply to anyones post that you have never heard from just to say BFP then when you congratulate them they say nothing again jeesh

Im 5ft7 and so hard to get clothes for myself, I like my trousers jeans long and long are too long and regular are too short and you get sizes 10,12,14 etc well Im a 13 and that dont exist!! haha... so jeans are either too tight or too loose 

Wow Nixi! cool

Mimi my hubby is 6ft 3 and so quiet and shy its hilarious
I think tall guys are lush obviously my DH tho lol....
haha.... I was like that last nite and a bottle of wine was calling me, bad girl I am

Hannah hope you and Anna get an answer soon!


----------



## HannahGraceee

i took another 2 preg tests :bfn: but a ovulation test pos


----------



## rachrach82

ive been having cramps light and heavy on and off for 2 days now feel like af cramps but i usually get pains with af upto 12 hrs b4 never more than that. but feeling good im less obsessive about everything and relaxing into it.


----------



## honeybee28

hannah, when was your last period?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yes hannah. When was your last period?

Michelle, I should try other versions of sweet potatoes! But for now, seriously, I am so relaxed this month. CD8 (I had to look that up!) wait or is it CD9? Oh hell, I'll check my ticker after I post!! :rofl:

If it doesn't happen this cycle it's ok, I'll cry but know that I had fun and relaxed and didn't pressure my DH or follow any schedule. I am drinking some pink blush wine at the moment, ate salt free rigatoni with garlic bread (<-- splurge for the day!). Tastes bland but I make myself eat better! 

Shona, I always wanted to be 5' 7"! My sisters are all tall, at least 5' 6" and their clothes lay so nice on them. But I found that learning how to hem clothes and sew alittle makes me more confident in buying clothes, so then I can fix them to fit me! 

Moondance, Yummy!!! 

Nixlix, 5' 9"....model material girl! ;)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Has anyone heard of doing egg donation to help pay for their RE costs?

My RE had a program that if you meet all the qualifications, which I do, you can donate half of your eggs to a couple that chooses you and they pay for you medications and your IVF costs! I am seriously considering this as an option if we do have male factor fertility issues.

I oay out of pocket to begin with for insurance. And we have to pay out of pocket for RE appts too!

My appt is in a day and a half girls, I am so nervous but excited!!!


----------



## LuckyD

Good luck Julia! I hope the appointment goes well and is helpful! I have read somewhere else about someone doing the egg donation thing - I think if it works for you then it's a good option. Plus you are helping out someone else who is TTC, which is nice. If it feels right for you and your OH, and it fits with your TTC plan, then I would say go for it!


----------



## bbdreams

tryforbaby2 said:


> Has anyone heard of doing egg donation to help pay for their RE costs?
> 
> My RE had a program that if you meet all the qualifications, which I do, you can donate half of your eggs to a couple that chooses you and they pay for you medications and your IVF costs! I am seriously considering this as an option if we do have male factor fertility issues.
> 
> I oay out of pocket to begin with for insurance. And we have to pay out of pocket for RE appts too!
> 
> My appt is in a day and a half girls, I am so nervous but excited!!!

Goodluck tryfor! will be thinking about you. I went to the doctor on April 15th and she said she would give me 5 more weeks and if no bfp DH would have to go for a SA. Poor DH... he is so disheartened.


----------



## HannahGraceee

My last period was the 26th of march... Which was 28 after my period before that... BUT I started bleeding at ovulation for 4 days.. Around the 9th of April but it was brown pink and lasted 2 days :|


----------



## honeybee28

i really think your period is late hun, i dont think you're ovulating. i heard about a girl on here who was pregnant, and was getting positive ovulation tests but negative hpts. she finally got a postive hpt when she was a week late. im no expert! But my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah Julia its so frustrating hem either in or hem out lol..... I would love to buy petite clothes my sis is petite mind saying that hubby tall enuf as it is couple of yellow pages would be needed, wine yummy!
I mentioned the egg donation cant remember if it was this one or another thread. Not sure but in the UK if you donate eggs you get the IVF for free. I was considering it aswell when we were looking into IVF as was going to have to pay for it. It was a clinic in London I know of that did it in the UK, worth looking into. I hope you got my post about having a son aswell as a stepson didnt want you feeling bad. 

Glad of the relaxed attitude feeling quite laid back but I am in the 2ww now so will see how insane I get
Yay I was like that too FX for you and hope it goes well
The only thing my hubby was a bit funny about it as would be partly your child biologically that someone else is bringing up so need to be 100%. Some places are funny about doing this also as dont know the laws if the child can then contact its biological mother when older. But I am all for heling other people as well as would be helping you. I hope you dont need it but always an option. 

Hannah I agree with Honey my sis was nearly a week late


----------



## HannahGraceee

im 5 days late tomo :) so maybe


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> im 5 days late tomo :) so maybe

i'm almost 3 weeks late argh!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I mean im 5 days late today! :dohh: ahhh 3 weeks late! have you been to the doctors?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Shona, yes I seen your post on that I guess I forgot to reply!! What gives right? Sorry!! I am goingto ask everything I can tomorrow! I am so nervous!!!

Dh doesn't seem to bothered about the SA. Maybe I'll just refrain from :sex: tonight and 'assist him' :winkwink: with his specimen sample tomorrow night!? Hmmmm? or in the am? I feel deep down it's bothering him but he is so busy at work to even think about anything else! I know we were told to refrain from sex for 2 or 3 days before his SA. No lube can be used whatsoever and HE has to take it in to their lab within an hour of being done!!! I need to call today and see if he has to be there tomorrow am or if it's just my workup and me bringing him home his cup!!! lmao

Thanks for the well wishes!

If no bfp this month girls, I am considering buying a used cbfm off ebay. What do you guys think? Have anyone here used it?

Hannah, what about you? can you see a doctor and ask for a blood test?


----------



## honeybee28

tryfor im thinking about getting a cbfm too, i think shona has one she said it's good.
im so excited about your appointment!!
fx for snna and hannah!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im gonna wait till next monday, if still no af till then ill book one, i keep feeling kicks :| proberly just phantom ones from ava lol


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> I mean im 5 days late today! :dohh: ahhh 3 weeks late! have you been to the doctors?

nothing they will do apart from tell me to sit it out, im going to test again today and maybe tomorrow morning, i dunno yet


----------



## HannahGraceee

HOPE you get a BFP asap :) x


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> HOPE you get a BFP asap :) x

nope was neg grrr


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> tryfor im thinking about getting a cbfm too, i think shona has one she said it's good.
> im so excited about your appointment!!
> fx for snna and hannah!!

Oooh maybe we can get a 2fer' special!!! Ahaha!!! Buy one get one free!! (bogo)

Hannah and anna, this must be very frustrating for you both. However, I don't have anymore advice to give since you can't go to the doctor's office. I hope you guys either get your bfps or "unfortunately but hopefully not" your af just so you guys can move onto next cycle.

Good Luck and sorry I can't help. :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

This is my last cyle :(


----------



## honeybee28

awwww so frustrating - why wont the doctors do blood tests on either of you anna and hannah?


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> awwww so frustrating - why wont the doctors do blood tests on either of you anna and hannah?

they seem to think im not pregnant, and they wont look more in to why my period has just disapeared, they will need to soon when they find out im still of the warfarin and they need to hurry


----------



## honeybee28

that's so annoying, what's the point in having doctors that wont help!! so annoying


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> that's so annoying, what's the point in having doctors that wont help!! so annoying

aint it, i told my mum that if they cock up again with me i am going to go to either the hospital or some other doctors


----------



## tryforbaby2

It is annoying......

Go to another doctor sweetie. Thats bullshit. Its annoying to you and your body. Either say yes or no, thats it!
Grrr!


----------



## tryforbaby2

honeybee28 said:


> that's so annoying, what's the point in having doctors that wont help!! so annoying

How are you feeling doll?



Please, stay away af, pleeeaaasssse!


----------



## honeybee28

ive got af cramps and i want to cry. i dont want the witch. i want a baby.

hope you're feeling better hun.xx


----------



## Annamumof2

tryforbaby2 said:


> It is annoying......
> 
> Go to another doctor sweetie. Thats bullshit. Its annoying to you and your body. Either say yes or no, thats it!
> Grrr!

i keep thinking i am but then when the neg comes i feel like crap

but then again i keep thinking i can feel something lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

hannah why is this your last cycle? 

Anna, fingers corssed for you!

Honeybee :hugs:


----------



## rachrach82

im simular too ladies done 1 htp neg - yesturday but test day isnt til thursday. and if ur not feeling like ur docs not listening to u change doc love. my doc didnt listen to me for ages changed docs everything was changing straight away u never know. 1 doc 1 opinion. 2nd doc 2 opinions. gud luck every1 :dust: im so getting excited now but trying to keep level.xx


----------



## Annamumof2

well i will be seeing who says what soon


----------



## rachrach82

test day for me tommo im nervous now, im hoping sooo bad im gonna pop,lol. gud luck to every1 FXD to all, 2 weeks 6 days annamumof2 i bet ur minds goin mad.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Well girls and the verdict is:

First off I am CD10, so this cycle is too late to start treatment. So for now I am going to cross my fingers, use digital opk's and have alot of fun with it!!!

Next cycle:

On day three of my full flow period I will start with 50mg of Clomid, for days three, four, five, six and seven. On CD10 I will go for a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) to check for blockages in my fallopian tubes using dye.

I will start using opk's on CD11, which they are hoping for me to get a positive on CD11 or CD12. When my opk is positive, I then call the office (if they are closed or if it's a weekend, They will page a physician right away to meet me there!) and go in for Artificial Insemination (also called IUI - Intrauterine Insemination) and draw blood to confirm Ovulation, which also means DH has got to produce a specimen ASAP, take it to get it spun and washed and then I wait an hour then get IUI, lay there for 30 minutes and resume my life.

So thats it. I am nervous and I have a headache. DH has still got to perform his SA soon, but I don't want to push it! I may just ask him to make an appointment and go there and do it when he can fit it in.

I asked my RE if I should wait a few more months to ttc and he said "No, you have waited long enough!". He seems like a really nice doctor and his staff is great too. My blood pressure was quite high as well and it was mentioned to me that when I do become pregnant I will have to be monitored (high risk for preclampsyia?). They drew blood today for prolactin levels as my tsh levels came back good. They swabbed for the Chlamydia IgG Antibody as well.

I also showed him and his staff my opk's from the past 2 cycles and they couldn't believe their eyes either about my surge! They said for me to use a different brand, like digitals, to confirm. My opk's looked positive from CD16-CD26 last month and the month before from CD16 to CD22, which the biggest surge being CD18, but they need to check why sometimes my surge is so long.

Anywho, there's my story!


----------



## Nixilix

glad it went well... hopefully you will get BFP this month though :)


----------



## Annamumof2

rachrach82 said:


> test day for me tommo im nervous now, im hoping sooo bad im gonna pop,lol. gud luck to every1 FXD to all, 2 weeks 6 days annamumof2 i bet ur minds goin mad.

yes it is, i am so tempted to just take my meds again but i dont want to incase there is anythign there


----------



## mimiwc2010

wantingagirl said:


> Im 5ft7 and so hard to get clothes for myself, I like my trousers jeans long and long are too long and regular are too short and you get sizes 10,12,14 etc well Im a 13 and that dont exist!! haha... so jeans are either too tight or too loose

A tailor is any girl's best friend! It is mine (I don't sew) Plus, tailored cloth look way better cuz they are fixed specifically for you.



tryforbaby2 said:


> No lube can be used whatsoever and HE has to take it in to their lab within an hour of being done!!! I need to call today and see if he has to be there tomorrow am or if it's just my workup and me bringing him home his cup!!! lmao
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes!
> 
> If no bfp this month girls, I am considering buying a used cbfm off ebay. What do you guys think? Have anyone here used it?
> 
> Hannah, what about you? can you see a doctor and ask for a blood test?

How is he going to do that without lube?!?!?!:shock: Is saliva considered lube? :blush: I have the monitor. It's pretty cool! Makes my lif way easier, I temp as well just to confirm and better pinpoint ov.


----------



## rachrach82

Annamumof2 said:


> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> test day for me tommo im nervous now, im hoping sooo bad im gonna pop,lol. gud luck to every1 FXD to all, 2 weeks 6 days annamumof2 i bet ur minds goin mad.
> 
> yes it is, i am so tempted to just take my meds again but i dont want to incase there is anythign thereClick to expand...

anno , i so giddy today but trying my best to stay carm as since ive been ttc with opks 4 months. my luthel stage is 13 days and af comes first thing on cd14 dead on time, but not today went toilet to pee lol and expected the normal greeting on cd14 af but no sign wot so ever no spotting no tinge of nothing i havent tested yet as i dont need to pee but i sooo want too. lol this is the first time ive got a test date on ff as af always on time still having light cramps all over lower belly but ive been having them for 4 days now, feels like af cramps but i usually only cramp for 12 hrs b4 af shows the next morn. im so hopefully and giddy but i cant b thinking like this af could come anytime but as i never see a testing cod af arrives its boosted my hope to much lol. xx gud luck all.


----------



## CelticNiamh

rachrach82 said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> test day for me tommo im nervous now, im hoping sooo bad im gonna pop,lol. gud luck to every1 FXD to all, 2 weeks 6 days annamumof2 i bet ur minds goin mad.
> 
> yes it is, i am so tempted to just take my meds again but i dont want to incase there is anythign thereClick to expand...
> 
> anno , i so giddy today but trying my best to stay carm as since ive been ttc with opks 4 months. my luthel stage is 13 days and af comes first thing on cd14 dead on time, but not today went toilet to pee lol and expected the normal greeting on cd14 af but no sign wot so ever no spotting no tinge of nothing i havent tested yet as i dont need to pee but i sooo want too. lol this is the first time ive got a test date on ff as af always on time still having light cramps all over lower belly but ive been having them for 4 days now, feels like af cramps but i usually only cramp for 12 hrs b4 af shows the next morn. im so hopefully and giddy but i cant b thinking like this af could come anytime but as i never see a testing cod af arrives its boosted my hope to much lol. xx gud luck all.Click to expand...

:happydance: FX and good luck let us know if you test and the out come:flower:

Anna hope you get some answers soon, deffo change doctors to one who is willing to help you :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

mimiwc2010 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Im 5ft7 and so hard to get clothes for myself, I like my trousers jeans long and long are too long and regular are too short and you get sizes 10,12,14 etc well Im a 13 and that dont exist!! haha... so jeans are either too tight or too loose
> 
> A tailor is any girl's best friend! It is mine (I don't sew) Plus, tailored cloth look way better cuz they are fixed specifically for you.
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> No lube can be used whatsoever and HE has to take it in to their lab within an hour of being done!!! I need to call today and see if he has to be there tomorrow am or if it's just my workup and me bringing him home his cup!!! lmao
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes!
> 
> If no bfp this month girls, I am considering buying a used cbfm off ebay. What do you guys think? Have anyone here used it?
> 
> Hannah, what about you? can you see a doctor and ask for a blood test?Click to expand...
> 
> How is he going to do that without lube?!?!?!:shock: Is saliva considered lube? :blush: I have the monitor. It's pretty cool! Makes my lif way easier, I temp as well just to confirm and better pinpoint ov.Click to expand...

Michelle, No lube at all of any kind!!! Including saliva!!! I don;t know how happy he is going to be about this!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive decided to wait till the 7th of may, the get a clearblue if i wait till the 7th it will be 28days after my spotting, im still getting postive ovulation tests, so thats 5 days all postive ovulation tests :|


----------



## CelticNiamh

tryforbaby2 said:


> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Im 5ft7 and so hard to get clothes for myself, I like my trousers jeans long and long are too long and regular are too short and you get sizes 10,12,14 etc well Im a 13 and that dont exist!! haha... so jeans are either too tight or too loose
> 
> A tailor is any girl's best friend! It is mine (I don't sew) Plus, tailored cloth look way better cuz they are fixed specifically for you.
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> No lube can be used whatsoever and HE has to take it in to their lab within an hour of being done!!! I need to call today and see if he has to be there tomorrow am or if it's just my workup and me bringing him home his cup!!! lmao
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes!
> 
> If no bfp this month girls, I am considering buying a used cbfm off ebay. What do you guys think? Have anyone here used it?
> 
> Hannah, what about you? can you see a doctor and ask for a blood test?Click to expand...
> 
> How is he going to do that without lube?!?!?!:shock: Is saliva considered lube? :blush: I have the monitor. It's pretty cool! Makes my lif way easier, I temp as well just to confirm and better pinpoint ov.Click to expand...
> 
> Michelle, No lube at all of any kind!!! Including saliva!!! I don;t know how happy he is going to be about this!!!Click to expand...

Road Trip ever see the filim!!! :haha: tickle his prostate LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

HannahGraceee said:


> Ive decided to wait till the 7th of may, the get a clearblue if i wait till the 7th it will be 28days after my spotting, im still getting postive ovulation tests, so thats 5 days all postive ovulation tests :|

Good Luck Hannah:hugs:


----------



## honeybee28

lol I LOVE road trip niamh!!


----------



## rachrach82

AF arrived 12 hrs late, was expecting it but was so excited which was stupid of me cos ive never been late in 4 months and AF kept her appointment with me. was alittle upset and cried a little only for 4/5 mins think i needed to get it out of my system but ok now. gud luck every1 waiting. thanks for ur wishes celticnaihm sorry they were wasted on me thou nut very much thanked for.xxxx:dust: next af not checked yet but i think last week in may ov 13th may mine and oh 9 year anniversary lol.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Julia - that sucks! Maybe you should try the prostate tickling then like Niamh says...:rofl:

I'm sorry to hear that rach, and our good wishes are never wasted! :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ahahaha Road Trip with that guy from american pie!!! ahaha

Maybe thats worth a shot!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ah crap I should have posted the clip here its in the TTHF thread! the scene were the nurse milks the prostate PML very good 

rachrach82 it is never wasted hun, its there for you for when you get your BFP and will carry you though the 9 months. :hugs: hope your ok and feel better soon we all know how you feel:hugs: stupid :witch: I hate her!!! :winkwink:

Honey I know funny filim.:flower:

Tryfor enjoy the clip you never know might even work ! lol


----------



## Annamumof2

well last day of april she got me grrr


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry to those af got xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya Nix honey!!! :wave: How are you feeling at near the end of 2ww?

:dust:


----------



## CandyApple19

Gooduck ladies who have got their AFs, on and up to may! xxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## honeybee28

aww rachrach im sorry she got you, that happened to me this cycle too i was so gutted but feel a bit better now. here's to may!! how long are your cycles?

anna!! Cant believe she got you so late, sorry to hear that. are you ok?


----------



## Annamumof2

honeybee28 said:


> aww rachrach im sorry she got you, that happened to me this cycle too i was so gutted but feel a bit better now. here's to may!! how long are your cycles?
> 
> anna!! Cant believe she got you so late, sorry to hear that. are you ok?

yeah just in a bit of pain with it at the mo and its heavy but i will be fine :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive still not come on.. im going to the doctors wednesday


----------



## Annamumof2

HannahGraceee said:


> Ive still not come on.. im going to the doctors wednesday

good luck hun


----------



## rachrach82

honeybee28 said:


> aww rachrach im sorry she got you, that happened to me this cycle too i was so gutted but feel a bit better now. here's to may!! how long are your cycles?
> 
> anna!! Cant believe she got you so late, sorry to hear that. are you ok?

my cycles average 28 days luthel stage a perfect 13 days every month so far.


----------



## wantingagirl

GL Hannah let us know!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> GL Hannah let us know!

Yep good luck Hannagh let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mandy any updates :flower:


----------



## HannahGraceee

IM STILL NOT ON... 

31dpo 

neg test :( x


----------



## HannahGraceee

They said to me to wait 2 weeks till i can have a blood test.. 11 days to go :)


----------



## rachrach82

hi every1 im starting opk test today ive left it abit late this month already cd10 but hopefully not too late as i ov cd 14/15/16 gud luck too every1 is every1 on a new thread doesnt seem to busy on here.


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah I was thinking about that too hun where is everyone?????


----------



## rachrach82

wantingagirl said:


> yeah I was thinking about that too hun where is everyone?????

anno ive just joined an april thread as well. hope u get ur sticky bean wantingagirl, im wanting a girl also lol, my ov day is my 9th yr anniversary on thursday lol hoping its a lucky sign.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks hun I hope you get your BFP too soon which thread you on now? AF due yesterday but getting leg and tummy pain so think wil come soon *sigh*


----------



## rachrach82

its the ''offical may thread''.come join im not linked with any1 really on there yet. it seems slow for new threads thou.


----------



## CelticNiamh

rachrach82 said:


> its the ''offical may thread''.come join im not linked with any1 really on there yet. it seems slow for new threads thou.


I think every one is here LOL https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-bringing-bfps-unofficial-28.html#post5338456

see you there girls :hugs:


----------

